# دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - التطبيق العملي 1 : من هو النبي؟



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2012)

​*
الإخوة والأخوات، كنا قد إتفقنا على أنه عند نهاية الدورة نظريا نبدأ في التطبيق العملي بعرض بعض الشبهات (من نوعية معينة) وتفنيدها معاً، والآن قد وصلنا لهذه الخطوة، وقد إخترت لكم شبهة "مقرفة" في فكرها، وتشعر أثناء قراءتها بالقرف (فعلاً)، ايضا هذه الشبهة على الرغم من انها متشابكة في طريقة عرضها إلا انها ستفيدنا في طريقة التفنيد، ارجو قراءة الشبهة من هنا:
**http://memod.wordpress.com/2009/06/09/mo5les/

**المطلوب هو الآتي:*
*الخطوة الأولى:*
*1. قراءة الشبهة، عند القراءة، ستجد أشياء كثيرة خاطئة، لا تمررها، كل جملة وكل كلمة وكل فكرة خاطئة، اقتبسه هنا في الموضوع وأكتب الرد عليه من فكرك، أي قم بنقده فكرياً.*
*
2. يوجد أكثر من شخص سيفعل ما ستفعله هنا في الموضوع، فعليك قراءة ما سيكتبه الآخر هنا، وإعادة قراءة الشبهة والتعليق عليها في مشاركة منفصلة.

3. ربما اثناء قراءة تعليق أحد المشاركين هنا تظهر لك فكرة لم تكن قد ظهرت من أول مرة للقراءة، فهذا ممتاز، فخد الفكرة واكتب عنها وعن نقدها بأسلوبك هنا.
*


*الخطوة الثانية:
مؤجلة لحين الإنتهاء من الأولى.*






*سأصحح لكم إن وُجدَ ما يحتاج لتصحيح، وسأناقشكم فيما ستكتبوه..


 اريد منافسة..
*
​


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أبريل 2012)

*اشترك معاكم ولا ممنوع؟
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2012)

> *اشترك معاكم ولا ممنوع؟*


*الأساتذة لا يُمنَعون، بالطبع حبيبي، تفضل ولكن ترفق على "الأُضحية".. فهو مازال صغيراً..*


----------



## Abdel Messih (30 أبريل 2012)

> *
> *
> 
> *هل يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع آخر الأنبياء المنتظرين لليهود ؟ *


نعم


> *هل يوجد نبى بعد يسوع ينتظره اليهود ؟ *


لا


> *هل المسيح هو النبى المُخلِص ؟*


نعم


> * وإن لم يكن المسيح هو أخر أنبياء اليهود ولم يكن هو النبى المُخّلِص..فمن اذن ؟*


افتراضاتك لا تخصنى !!


> *هذا هو موضوع المقاله وأسأل الله أن ينفعنا بما علمنا وان تكون  المقاله مفيده ولو بمعلومه بسيطه لأخوانى المسلمين وأصدقائى النصارى  والأدله من الكتاب المقدس والتفاسير , الرد على كل محاولة تدليس من مفسر أو  أى شخص يريد أن يلبس الحق بالباطل ويخفى هذه الحقيقه نبدأ بحول الله وقوته*


من الجهة دى فالمقالة كانت مضلة , ربنا يسامحك بقى


> * توجد عدة نصوص فى إنجيل يوحنا وهى محور هذا الموضوع وهى كالآتى:*
> 
> 
> *[Jn.1.19][وهذه هي شهادة يوحنا حين ارسل اليهود من اورشليم كهنة ولاويين ليسألوه من انت.]*
> ...





> *وهنا نخلص ما سبق فى نقطتين:*
> 
> 
> *النقطة الأولى: من الذى ذهب ليسأل يوحنا من أنت ؟*
> ...


بعدين هو بيرد


> *النقطة الأولى: من الذى ذهب ليسأل يوحنا من أنت ؟*
> 
> *وهنا تتحدث النصوص عندما ظهر يوحنا فأرسل اليهود من أورشليم  كهنة ولاويين ليسألو يوحنا من أنت..وهنا سؤال يطرح نفسه .. من هم الكهنة  واللاويين ؟ هل هم من عامة اليهود ؟ ما هى درجة معرفتهم بالتوراة ؟*
> 
> *فتقول النصوص انهم (كهنة ولاويين) اذن هم على درايه كامله بما  فى التوراه ويؤكد على ذلك ويجيب لنا عن هذا السؤال الذى طرحناه – المٌفسر  تادرس يعقوب ملطى والأب متى المسكين والتفسير التطبيقى*


ناخد بالنا بس من الملون بالحمر


> *(1)فيجيب تادرس يعقوب ملطى:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مقلش انهم على دراية كاملة !! :dntknw:


> *(2)ويجيب الأب متى المسكين ( صفحه 128 ):*
> 
> *((حين أرسل إليه اليهودُ من أورشليم كهنة ولاويين )):*
> 
> ...


مقلس انهم على دراية كاملة :dntknw:


> *(3)ونقرأ فى التفسير التطبيقى :*
> 
> *كان قادة اليهود من الفريسيين (1: 24)، وهم جزء من السنهدريم، وهو مجلس رؤساء اليهود المسئول عن الحالة الروحية للأمة.  وكثيرا ما ندد كل من الرب يسوع ويوحنا المعمدان بهؤلاء الفريسيين. وكان  الكثيرون منهم يطيعون شرائع الله ظاهريا كي يبدوا أتقياء ورعين، لكن قلوبهم  داخليا كانت مملوءة من الكبرياء والجشع. وكان الفريسيون يؤمنون بأن  تقاليدهم الشفهية الخاصة على نفس القدر من الأهمية مثل كلمة الله الموحاة*


سبحان الله تصدق بردو مقلش انهم على دراية كاملة :a82:


> *اذن أجمعت التفاسير كما عرضنا سابقاً ان الوفد الموكل ليسأل  يوحنا المعمدان (من أنت ؟ ) هم أناس على قدر كبير جداً من العلم والثقافه  ومن مجمع السنهدريم أى من الهيئة العليا للرئاسة الدينية .*


ثقافة عالية محدش اعترض بس مش على دراية كاملة بمعنى انهم عارفين كل ما فى التوراة !!


> *وعرضنا ذلك كى لا يأتى ناقد ويقول ( ربما كان سؤالهم سؤال خطأ  من الأساس ) فنترك التفاسير لتجيبه وتوضح له ان السؤال أتى من كهنة ولاويين  من الفريسين من سبط الكهنة وهو السبط اللاوى وعلى قدر كبير من العلم  بالتوراة وإلا ما كان تم أختيارهم ضمن مجمع السنهدريم المكون من 71  عضو..اذن السؤال معروف من أين خرج وإلى أين يذهب ومعروف ماذا يعنى .*


يا عزيزى ده حتّى المسيح نفسه قال : [FONT=&quot]15​[Q-BIBLE]لأَنَّ قَلْبَ هذَا الشَّعْب قَدْ غَلُظَ، وَآذَانَهُمْ قَدْ ثَقُلَ سَمَاعُهَا. وَغَمَّضُوا عُيُونَهُمْ، لِئَلاَّ يُبْصِرُوا بِعُيُونِهِمْ، وَيَسْمَعُوا بِآذَانِهِمْ، وَيَفْهَمُوا بِقُلُوبِهِمْ، وَيَرْجِعُوا فَأَشْفِيَهُمْ.[/Q-BIBLE]
يبقى ازاى على دراية كاملة بالتوراة ؟ فاذا كانول على قدر كبير من اعلم فهم رفضوا هذا العلم قلب الشعب قد غلظ غمضوا عيونهم المفترض كانوا يبقوا على دراية بالتوراة لكن ده المفترض مش ده الحال


> *النقطة الثانية: ما هو السؤال , وما هى إجابة يوحنا على سؤالهم ؟*
> 
> *وبعد  ما عرفنا من الذين ذهبوا ليسألوا يوحنا المعمدان ينبغى  علينا أن نعرف ما هو سؤالهم وما هى إجابة يوحنا عليهم , ودار بينهم حوار  أستمر على هيئة سؤال وجواب وهو واضح كما فى النصوص:*
> 
> ...


جميل


> *اذن يوحنا نفى أن يكون أحد الأشخاص الثلاثه : ( المسيح , ايليا , النبى )*


ده فى نظر حضرتك و فى نظر من غمضوا عيونهم


> *ونلاحظ شىء فى غاية الأهمية ان السؤال عن النبى لم يكن ( أنبى  أنت ؟ ) بل كان ( النبى أنت ؟) فكانت معرفه بالألف واللام لان هذا النبى  معروف .. وأن كان السؤال ( أنبى أنت ؟ ) لأجاب نعم , لان يوحنا المعمدان  نبى .. وهذا ليس قولى بل قول الأب متى المسكين والقديس أغسطينوس :*
> 
> *متى المسكين صفحة 133 :*
> 
> ...


لا اعترض


> *فمن هم الثلاثه ( المسيح , ايليا , النبى ) ؟*
> 
> ​ *يجيب لنا عن هذا السؤال نخبة رائعه من علماء المسيحية :*
> 
> ...


الى الآن لا يوجد مشكلة


> **** اذن اليهود منتظرين ثلاثه  أشخاص وهم ( المسيح , أيليا , النبى ) بالإضافه إلى يوحنا الذى أشار إلى  نفسه بوجوده فى سفر أشعياء بإنه صوت صارخ فى البريه .*


ينتظروا و لو خمسين انا لى ما فى كتابى


> *فالمسيح: قد أتى وهو يسوع .*


جميل


> *ايليا  :أتى كما يعتقد النصارى وهو يوحنا ولا تسألنى كيف يكون ايليا هو يوحنا.-صدق ولابد ان تصدق*


مش موضوعنا كيف دلوقتى


> *النبى المخلص: فمن هو ذلك النبى ؟ لكى نعرفه لابد أن نتبع الأثر المُشار إليه فى التفاسير.*


أتبع اهلا و سهلا


> *ملخص مُبسط عن من هو ايليا:*
> *ايليا كان موجود فى العهد القديم ورُفع إلى السماء وذلك طبقاً لعدة نصوص من العهد القديم والجديد ايضاً ولكن نكتفى بنص واحد فقط وهو:*
> *[ Kgs2:2:11 ]-[ وفيما هما يسيران ويتكلمان اذا مركبة من نار وخيل من نار ففصلت بينهما فصعد ايليا في العاصفة الى السماء. ]*
> 
> ...


و تانى مرة اقول مش موضوعنا لكن التلخيص طالما انت ماسكلنا فيها المقصود ان يوحنا هو ايليا فليس المقصود ايليا بشحمه و لحمه و انما انه يأتى بروح و قوة ايليا و ده قول الكتاب :
[FONT=&quot][Q-BIBLE]17وَيَتَقَدَّمُ أَمَامَهُ بِرُوحِ إِيلِيَّا وَقُوَّتِهِ، لِيَرُدَّ قُلُوبَ الآبَاءِ إِلَى الأَبْنَاءِ، وَالْعُصَاةَ إِلَى فِكْرِ الأَبْرَارِ، لِكَيْ يُهَيِّئَ لِلرَّبِّ شَعْبًا مُسْتَعِدًّا». [/Q-BIBLE][/FONT]
فرجاء منك ( و انا عارف انى بطلب طلب صعب ) لا تدلس على الكتاب يا مدّلسنا الكريم ( شفت انا محترم ازاى ) 


*أعتذر للانقطاع لكنى مشغول الآن شكرا لتعبك معانا يا مولكا و الرب يدوّم خدمتك و يقويك *
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أبريل 2012)

> *الأساتذة لا يُمنَعون، بالطبع حبيبي، تفضل ولكن ترفق على "الأُضحية".. فهو مازال صغيراً..*


*لا ميمو دا حبيبى وعارف انه طفيل رضيع مش صغير طيب انا بامكانى بقراءة اولى اخرج اكثر من 25 تدليس +جهل*
*يتبع......*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2012)

*منتظر منك المزيد يا Abdel Messih مع مزيد من التدقيق..
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أبريل 2012)

*تعليقى الأول على النص الكتابى الذى بنى عليه الأخ ميمو هذه الشبهه ألا وهو 
**[Dt.18.15][ يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي.له تسمعون.]*

*هنا كلمة وسطك أتت عشرات المرات لتعبر عن بنى إسرائيل وليس غيرهم 
ومن أمثلتها أقتبس
Exo_33:3  الى ارض تفيض لبنا وعسلا. فاني لا اصعد في وسطك لانك شعب صلب الرقبة لئلا افنيك في الطريق». 
Exo_34:12  احترز من ان تقطع عهدا مع سكان الارض التي انت ات اليها لئلا يصيروا فخا في وسطك 
Deu_7:21  لا ترهب وجوههم لأن الرب إلهك في وسطك إله عظيم ومخوف. 
Deu_13:1  «إذا قام في وسطك نبي أو حالم حلما وأعطاك آية أو أعجوبة 
Deu_13:11  فيسمع جميع إسرائيل ويخافون ولا يعودون يعملون مثل هذا الأمر الشرير في وسطك. 
Deu_13:13  قد خرج أناس بنو لئيم من وسطك وطوحوا سكان مدينتهم قائلين: نذهب ونعبد آلهة أخرى لم تعرفوها. 
Deu_13:14  وفحصت وفتشت وسألت جيدا وإذا الأمر صحيح وأكيد قد عمل ذلك الرجس في وسطك 
Deu_16:11  وتفرح أمام الرب إلهك أنت وابنك وابنتك وعبدك وأمتك واللاوي الذي في أبوابك والغريب واليتيم والأرملة الذين في وسطك في المكان الذي يختاره الرب إلهك ليحل اسمه فيه. 
Deu_17:2  «إذا وجد في وسطك في أحد أبوابك التي يعطيك الرب إلهك رجل أو امرأة يفعل شرا في عيني الرب إلهك بتجاوز عهده 
Deu_17:7  أيدي الشهود تكون عليه أولا لقتله ثم أيدي جميع الشعب أخيرا فتنزع الشر من وسطك. 
Deu_18:15  «يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من إخوتك مثلي. له تسمعون. 
Deu_19:20  ويسمع الباقون فيخافون ولا يعودون يفعلون مثل ذلك الأمر الخبيث في وسطك. 
Deu_21:9  فتنزع الدم البريء من وسطك إذا عملت الصالح في عيني الرب. 
Deu_22:21  يخرجون الفتاة إلى باب بيت أبيها ويرجمها رجال مدينتها بالحجارة حتى تموت لأنها عملت قباحة في إسرائيل بزناها في بيت أبيها. فتنزع الشر من وسطك. 
Deu_22:24  فأخرجوهما كليهما إلى باب تلك المدينة وارجموهما بالحجارة حتى يموتا. الفتاة من أجل أنها لم تصرخ في المدينة والرجل من أجل أنه أذل امرأة صاحبه. فتنزع الشر من وسطك. 
Deu_23:16  عندك يقيم في وسطك في المكان الذي يختاره في أحد أبوابك حيث يطيب له. لا تظلمه. 
Deu_24:7  «إذا وجد رجل قد سرق نفسا من إخوته بني إسرائيل واسترقه وباعه يموت ذلك السارق فتنزع الشر من وسطك. 
Deu_26:11  وتفرح بجميع الخير الذي أعطاه الرب إلهك لك ولبيتك أنت واللاوي والغريب الذي في وسطك. 
Deu_28:43  الغريب الذي في وسطك يستعلي عليك متصاعدا وأنت تنحط متنازلا. 
Jos_7:13  قم قدس الشعب وقل: تقدسوا للغد. لأنه هكذا قال الرب إله إسرائيل: في وسطك حرام يا إسرائيل, فلا تتمكن للثبوت أمام أعدائك حتى تنزعوا الحرام من وسطكم. 
Psa_116:19  في ديار بيت الرب في وسطك يا أورشليم. هللويا. 
Psa_135:9  أرسل آيات وعجائب في وسطك يا مصر على فرعون وعلى كل عبيده. 
Isa_58:9  حينئذ تدعو فيجيب الرب. تستغيث فيقول: «هئنذا». إن نزعت من وسطك النير والإيماء بالإصبع وكلام الإثم 
Jer_4:14  اغسلي من الشر قلبك يا أورشليم لتخلصي. إلى متى تبيت في وسطك أفكارك الباطلة؟ 
Eze_5:8  لذلك هكذا قال السيد الرب: ها إني أنا أيضا عليك, وسأجري في وسطك أحكاما أمام عيون الأمم, 
Eze_5:10  لأجل ذلك تأكل الآباء الأبناء في وسطك, والأبناء يأكلون آباءهم. وأجري فيك أحكاما, وأذري بقيتك كلها في كل ريح. 
Eze_5:12  ثلثك يموت بالوبإ, وبالجوع يفنون في وسطك. وثلث يسقط بالسيف من حولك, وثلث أذريه في كل ريح, وأستل سيفا وراءهم. 
Eze_7:4  فلا تشفق عليك عيني, ولا أعفو بل أجلب عليك طرقك وتكون رجاساتك في وسطك, فتعلمون أني أنا الرب». 
Eze_7:9  فلا تشفق عيني ولا أعفو بل أجلب عليك كطرقك, ورجاساتك تكون في وسطك. فتعلمون أني أنا الرب الضارب 
Eze_22:7  فيك أهانوا أبا وأما. في وسطك عاملوا الغريب بالظلم. فيك اضطهدوا اليتيم والأرملة. 
Eze_22:9  كان فيك أناس وشاة لسفك الدم, وفيك أكلوا على الجبال. في وسطك عملوا رذيلة. 
Eze_22:13  فهئنذا قد صفقت بكفي بسبب خطفك الذي خطفت, وبسبب دمك الذي كان في وسطك. 
Eze_27:27  ثروتك وأسواقك وبضاعتك وملاحوك وربابينك وقلافوك والمتاجرون بمتجرك وجميع رجال حربك الذين فيك وكل جمعك الذي في وسطك يسقطون في قلب البحار في يوم سقوطك. 
Eze_28:18  قد نجست مقادسك بكثرة آثامك بظلم تجارتك, فأخرج نارا من وسطك فتأكلك, وأصيرك رمادا على الأرض أمام عيني كل من يراك. 
Eze_28:22  وقل: هكذا قال السيد الرب: هأنذا عليك يا صيدون وسأتمجد في وسطك, فيعلمون أني أنا الرب حين أجري فيها أحكاما وأتقدس فيها. 
Hos_11:9  «لا أجري حمو غضبي. لا أعود أخرب أفرايم لأني الله لا إنسان القدوس في وسطك فلا آتي بسخط. 
Amo_5:17  وفي جميع الكروم ندب لأني أعبر في وسطك قال الرب. 
Mic_5:10  «ويكون في ذلك اليوم يقول الرب أني أقطع خيلك من وسطك وأبيد مركباتك. 
Mic_5:13  وأقطع تماثيلك المنحوتة وأنصابك من وسطك فلا تسجد لعمل يديك في ما بعد. 
Mic_5:14  وأقلع سواريك من وسطك وأبيد مدنك. 
Nah_3:13  هوذا شعبك نساء في وسطك. تنفتح لأعدائك أبواب أرضك. تأكل النار مغاليقك. 
Zep_3:11  في ذلك اليوم لا تخزين من كل أعمالك التي تعديت بها علي. لأني حينئذ أنزع من وسطك مبتهجي كبريائك, ولن تعودي بعد إلى التكبر في جبل قدسي. 
Zep_3:12  وأبقي في وسطك شعبا بائسا ومسكينا, فيتوكلون على اسم الرب. 
Zep_3:15  قد نزع الرب الأقضية عليك. أزال عدوك. ملك إسرائيل الرب في وسطك. لا تنظرين بعد شرا. 
Zep_3:17  الرب إلهك في وسطك جبار يخلص. يبتهج بك فرحا. يسكت في محبته. يبتهج بك بترنم]. 
Zec_2:10  [ترنمي وافرحي يا بنت صهيون لأني هئنذا آتي وأسكن في وسطك يقول الرب. 
Zec_2:11  فيتصل أمم كثيرة بالرب في ذلك اليوم ويكونون لي شعبا فأسكن في وسطك فتعلمين أن رب الجنود قد أرسلني إليك. 
Zec_14:1  هوذا يوم للرب يأتي فيقسم سلبك في وسطك. 
يتضح أن كلمة وسطك تحدد هذا النبى القادم أنه سيكون من بنى إسرائيل وبالتالى تنفى كونه نبى الإسلام...
            لى عودة

*


----------



## Abdel Messih (30 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *منتظر منك المزيد يا Abdel Messih مع مزيد من التدقيق..
> *


اه مانا عندى مشكلة فى الدقة دى :a82:
بس مشغول دلوقتى , صليلى


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أبريل 2012)

*اولا الموضوع اللى اختاره الباشمهندس مولكا مثالى للتدريب الاولى 
من نواحى كثيرة
1-انه فتى اسلامى + ايهام الانسان البسيط انه مدعم باراء مفسرين المسيحية 
وهذا ما سنكشفه سويا انه قمة التدليس والنصب
2-انه خليط من الجهل اللاهوتى المتعمد + محاولة فاشلة من محاولات المسلمين لايجاد شريعة لنى الوثنين بداخل طيات كتاب الهنا القدير 
3-انه سهل كشف المشكك لسذاجته وجهله وعدم اتفاقنه التدليس 

وانا اوعدك انى ساخرج لك نقط ستجعلك تتضحك لغاية متقول يا بس
بس الاول منهج دماخك
1-هو عايز يقول ايه
2-الحقيقة ايه
3-اكشف جهله وتدليسه 


النقطة الاولى/
فى شخصيتين فى الكتاب هما المسيا والنبى 
طالما انتوا مؤمنين بان يسوع هو المسيا يكنش النبى دا محمد ابن امنة؟

النقطة التانية/
الحقيقة ان يسوع هو النبى الاعظم حامل الاعلان الاخير للبشرية بكونه المسيا ممسوح الاب 

النقطة الثالثة/
تاخذ ما قاله وترجع تقراه من مصدره ستكشتف انه دلس
+ الاعتماد على ما قاله ستكشف انه انسان جاهل بلا عقل ولا منطق 

وكل نقطة من دى هتكلم عنها .........
يتبع
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2012)

> * يتضح أن كلمة وسطك تحدد هذا النبى القادم أنه سيكون من بنى إسرائيل وبالتالى تنفى كونه نبى الإسلام...*


*ممتاز ، اكمل..*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أبريل 2012)

> *· إذا نظرنا فى أصل البنؤة فى سفر التثنية 18:18 فالنص يقول(اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به)  فيسوع كان من اليهود..والإله يخاطب موسى ويقول له إقيم لهم نبياً من وسط (  أخوتهم) فإن كان هذا النبى من بنى أسرائيل لماذا لم يقل أقيم لهم نبياً (  من بينهم) أو أقيم لهم نبياً ( من وسطهم) ؟ ومن هم أخوة اليهود ؟ فمن  المعلوم ان بنى إسرائيل من إسحاق..ومن المعروف أن العرب من إسماعيل..فمن هم  أخوة اليهود الذين سيقم لهم الإله نبياً منهم ؟ نترك الإجابه للضيوف  النصارى*


*
كلمة إخوتك التى ركز عليها على أنها تعنى شخص ليس من بنى إسرائيل وإلا لو كان يعنيها لقال من بينهم هو إفتراض خاطئ إن لم يكن تدليسا لأنه فى الإصحاح السابق مباشرة للإصحاح المقتبس منه العدد أوضح الكتاب أن كلمة أخوتك =ليس أجنبيا
Deu 17:15  فإنك تجعل عليك ملكا الذي يختاره الرب إلهك. من وسط إخوتك تجعل عليك ملكا. لا يحل لك أن تجعل عليك رجلا أجنبيا ليس هو أخاك. 
أظن واضح إن الأخ ميمو إما جاهل إما مدلس.

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أبريل 2012)

بالنسبه للجدول الموضوع للمقارنه بين المسيح وموسى لإثبات أوجه الإختلاف بينهما وتشابه موسى النبى مع نبى الإسلام فيكفى الرد عليها بالإقتباس الآتى
 قال الله القدير لموسى النبي:"أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في      فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به" (تثنية18:18)

     أوجه الاختلاف بين موسى والمسيح:
    1- موسى ولد من أب وأم.  2- لما كبر موسى تزوج. 3- كان لموسى نسل.
    4- مات موسى في عمر كبير ودفن.  5- حارب شعوبا أخرى. 6- عاش في صحراء.
     فإذا انطبقت هذه النقاط عليك فلا تحسب نفسك نبياً لأنها تنطبق على الكثيرين .

     أوجه التشابه بين موسى والمسيح:
    1- عند ولادة موسى أمر فرعون بقتل كل أطفال اليهود        عند ولادة المسيح      أمـر هيـرودس بقـتل كـل أطفـال اليهود.
    2- عند ولادة موسى حمته شخصية كان يتوقع منها الضرر وهى ابنة فرعون    وعند      ولادة المسيح اعتنى به يوسف النجار خطيب مريم وهو الذي كان يريد أن يتخلى عنها      أولا.
    3- عاش موسى طفولته في مصر                            وكــذلك عـــاش المسيــح      طفولتـــه في مصـــر.
    4- منح الله موسى إتيان الآيات والمعجزات                   وكـذلك فعــل      المسيــح أيضــاً العديد من الآيات والمعجزات.
    5- حرر موسى بنى إسرائيل من عبوديتهم للمصريين         وكـذلك يفعــل المسيــح      إذ يحرر الناس من قيود الموت والشر.
    6- أتى موسى بوعد الغفران عن طريق تقديم الذبائح           كـان المسيــح هــو      الذبيــح الحقيقي الموعــود بـه.
    7-كان موسى يهوديا من وسط اليهود أخا لهم                  كـان المسيــح      يهوديــا لــذا فهو يعتبر لهم أخا ومن وسطهم.


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أبريل 2012)

*النقطة الاولى هو قاعد يرغى كتير علشان يوصل فى الاخر لهذة الجملة
*


> *اذن اليهود منتظرين ثلاثه أشخاص  وهم ( المسيح , أيليا , النبى ) بالإضافه إلى يوحنا الذى أشار إلى نفسه  بوجوده فى سفر أشعياء بإنه صوت صارخ فى البريه .*



*طيب انا ارد ازاى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بسؤال بسيط ليه
استخرجلى من الكتاب المقدس
ما يقول بان المسيا والنبى شخصيتين وليسوا شخصية واحدة بوظيفتين كنبى ومسيح

فهل لديه دليل من داخل طيات الكتاب بان ما تنبا عنه موسى عن " النبى الذى يشبهه " هو مختلف عن " شخص المسيا المنتظر "

انظر الى دليله 
اصل اليهود فاهمين كتابهم وطالما سالوا بالترتيب ايليا النبى المسيح يبقى دول تلات شخصيات
*


> *اذن أجمعت التفاسير كما عرضنا سابقاً ان الوفد الموكل ليسأل  يوحنا المعمدان (من أنت ؟ ) هم أناس على قدر كبير جداً من العلم والثقافه  ومن مجمع السنهدريم أى من الهيئة العليا للرئاسة الدينية .*
> 
> *وعرضنا ذلك كى لا يأتى ناقد ويقول ( ربما كان سؤالهم سؤال خطأ  من الأساس ) فنترك التفاسير لتجيبه وتوضح له ان السؤال أتى من كهنة ولاويين  من الفريسين من سبط الكهنة وهو السبط اللاوى وعلى قدر كبير من العلم  بالتوراة وإلا ما كان تم أختيارهم ضمن مجمع السنهدريم المكون من 71  عضو..اذن السؤال معروف من أين خرج وإلى أين يذهب ومعروف ماذا يعنى .*


*وهنا سننهال عليه ضربا بالنعال كالعادة
لسببين 
اولهما مين قال ان سؤالهم غلط
فعلا الكتاب يقول بان ايليا سيتقدم قدام وجه الرب 
والكتاب وعد بمجئ النبى
والكتاب وعد بمجئ مشتهى الامم المسيا المنتظر
وهم سالوا على ما يترجوه
ثانيهما ومين قال ان سؤالهم بيدل على السؤال على شخصيتين منفصلتين

السبب الاخر انه مين قال ان فهم اليهود لتحقيق النبوة هو المقياس 
فان كان لديهم نبوة عن مجئ النبى ومؤمنين بمجئ المسيا وفصلوا تحقيق النبوتين عن بعض والحقيقة ان النبوتين يتحققوا فى شخص واحد هو المسيا النبى 
فهل القياس هو فهم اليهود ام تحقيق النبوة الفعلى؟؟؟؟؟؟


فحينما اقتبس من الاب متى المسكين لايهام المسلم الساذج بان ما " يفتيه " هو عين ما يقوله الاباء كتب الاتى
*


> *متى المسكين صحفة (133):*
> 
> *شخصية “النبى ” هذا لم تكن معروفة لا فى أذهانهم ولا فى أذهان الشعب . وهى ربما تكون الشخصية التى قال عنها الله (تث 18:18 ): ” أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط إخوتهم مثلك وأجعل كلامى فى فمة فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به ” وهى إحدى النبؤات التى تصور شخصية المسيا .*



*ولكنه نسى بعبطه يشيل هذة الجملة*
*وهى إحدى النبؤات التى تصور شخصية المسيا .*


*وهى إحدى النبؤات التى تصور شخصية المسيا .*


*وهى إحدى النبؤات التى تصور شخصية المسيا .*

*ويكمل ويقول*


> *أن يوحنا ليس هو ( المسيح ولا ايليا ولا النبى ) وقال شىء هام  جداً ( رفض المعمدان رفضاً قاطعاً ان يعرف نفسه على قياس أية شخصية سابقة  مرصودة فى عالم رؤى اليهود ) فهذا تأكيد ان هذه الشخصيات الثلاثه هم شخصيات  سابقة مرصودة فى عالم رؤى اليهود وتم الأشاره إليهم فى العهد القديم ..  وأعطى لنا خيط أيضاً سنتتبعه سوياً وهو أن ( النبى ) هو الشخصية التى قال  عنها الله فى ( التثنيه 18:18 )*


*وهذا هو التدليس الاعظم بان الاب متى كمسيحى ويعرف اسرار الكتاب قد قرر وقال ان هذة النبوة هى احدى النوبات الذى تصور شخصية المسيا
فهل قال لك الاب متى اذهب ياض يا ميمو دورلنا على النبى لاننا مش عارفينه
ولا احنا عارفينه ومؤمنين بيه انه هو المسيا؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أبريل 2012)

*الجهل الكتابى الذريع
ان هناك مسحاء كثيرين كالانبياء والكهنة والملوك وهذا صحيح
ويسوع واحد من المسحاء كالانبياء والكهنة والملوك وهذا ما قاله الجاهل
*


> *ان المسيح صفه وليس أسم فهناك مٌسحاء كثر:*
> 
> *فالمسيح هو الممسوح من الله لكى يكون ملك:*
> 
> ...


*وهنا تفكر
هل المسيح نفس المسحاء؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت كمسيحى تعرف جيدا ان مسحاء الرب فى العهد القديم يختلفون اختلافا كليا عن المسيح " المسيا " الرب
واطلق عليه دانيال فى نبوته " المسيح الرئيس "
فهو ليس مجرد مسيح الرب بل هو المسيح الرب 
فاى طفل يعرف جيدا الفرق بين " مسحاء الرب " وبين " المسيا "

وهذة النقطة لا موقع لها من الاعراب اصلا فى الموضوع
*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أبريل 2012)

*ناتى للنقطة المسخرة وانا هشيل كلمة النبى الاخر وساضع محمد علشان نتكلم بالمفتشر
وهكتب نفس مقارنته بس باسلسوب ساخر علشان نرى مدى ضحالة عقول المعترضين ثم اكتب المقارنة الحقيقة بين موسى ويسوع كتابيا 
موسى                             محمد                                         كل البشر
كلهم مجرد انسان 
كلهم اتولودا من اب وام
اتجوزوا
اشتغلوا وفى منهم حرامى بلطجى قال " رزقى تحت ظل رمحى "
ادفنوا ومقاموش
بياكلوا ويشربوا ويعملوا حمام وبيستحموا 
ما هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فهل هذة الصفات ايها المختل تصلح ان تكون تطبيقا لكلمة " مثلى " 
فكل ما قارنتوه بين موسى ومحمد هو ما اشترك فيه البشر اجمعين 
فكل البشر بنفس المقياس " مثل موسى "


تعالى نعقد المقارنة الحقيقة بين محمد وموسى


موسى من ام واب مؤمنين محمد                              من ام واب وثنين                                                       
موسى يعبد يهوه محمد                                                 يعبد اله العرب الوثنى
موسى كلمه الله مباشرة                                        محمد مفيش
موسى شق البحر محمد اخره                                             كان بيستحمى فى الترعة
موسى كتب الله باصبعه ناموسه محمد                    اكلته داجن من تحت سرير عائشة
موسى شريعته هو التبرير " بالذبائح" محمد            شريعته " الطواف حول اصنام مكة
موسى  لم يجبر احد للايمان بيهوه محمد                 ارهابى ارهب الكل للايمان بيه
موسى كلم الله شعبه محمد                               لم يحدث
موسى له معجزات عجائبية عظيمة محمد                                      لا معجزات له
موسى اسرائيلى محمد                                               قريشى وثنى
موسى كاهن محمد                                                    لا يؤمن بالكهنوت
موسى يؤمن بالعبادة الكهنوتية محمد تبنى                                  العبادة العربية القديمة

المقارنة الحقيقة بين " موسى قائد شعب الله ومخلصهم من فرعون " وبين " يسوع المسيح مخلص شعبه من فرعون الحقيقة " هى بالحق مثلية موسى ويسوع 

موسى اسرائيلى من نسل اسحق يسوع                         اسرائيلى من نسل اسحق
موسى امه وابوه مؤمنين يسوع                                  امه سيدة نساء العالمين
موسى كليم الله يسوع                                               كلمة الله نفسه
موسى كلم الله شعبه يسوع                                    سكن الله فى نفوس المؤمنين بيه
موسى نظم شريعة الذبائح المسيح هو                                      الذبيحة الحقيقة
موسى نظم الكهنوت الهارونى يسوع                             كاهن ابدى على رتبة ملكى صادق
موسى مخلص شعبه من العبودية                      يسوع مخلص شعبه من العبودية
موسى صاحب معجزات يسوع                                      صاحب معجزات
موسى وسيط بين الله والناس يسوع                              وسيط بين الله والناس
موسى اختار 12 و70 شيخا يسوع                            اختار 12 و70 رسولا
موسى شفع عن شعبه يسوع                               يشفع عن شعبه
موسى كان قاضيا                               والمسيح هو الديان
موسى شريعته هى ناموس الخطية يسوع وضع                  شريعة الكمال والنعمة
موسى كان يعكس نور الله يسوع                         تجلى فى بهاء على جبال طابور
موسى اقام العهد الالهى مع شعبه بالدم ويسوع اقام عهدا جديدا بدمه



وكما قال سفر العبرانين مقارنة بين المسيح وموسى
**1 مِنْ ثَمَّ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ الْقِدِّيسُونَ،  شُرَكَاءُ الدَّعْوَةِ السَّمَاوِيَّةِ، لاَحِظُوا رَسُولَ اعْتِرَافِنَا  وَرَئِيسَ كَهَنَتِهِ الْمَسِيحَ يَسُوعَ،*
*2 حَالَ كَوْنِهِ أَمِينًا لِلَّذِي أَقَامَهُ، كَمَا كَانَ مُوسَى أَيْضًا فِي كُلِّ بَيْتِهِ.*
*3 فَإِنَّ هذَا قَدْ حُسِبَ أَهْلاً لِمَجْدٍ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ مُوسَى،  بِمِقْدَارِ مَا لِبَانِي الْبَيْتِ مِنْ كَرَامَةٍ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ  الْبَيْتِ.*
*4 لأَنَّ كُلَّ بَيْتٍ يَبْنِيهِ إِنْسَانٌ مَا، وَلكِنَّ بَانِيَ الْكُلِّ هُوَ اللهُ.*
*5 وَمُوسَى كَانَ أَمِينًا فِي كُلِّ بَيْتِهِ كَخَادِمٍ، شَهَادَةً لِلْعَتِيدِ أَنْ يُتَكَلَّمَ بِهِ.*
*6 وَأَمَّا الْمَسِيحُ فَكَابْنٍ عَلَى بَيْتِهِ. وَبَيْتُهُ نَحْنُ إِنْ تَمَسَّكْنَا بِثِقَةِ الرَّجَاءِ وَافْتِخَارِهِ ثَابِتَةً إِلَى النِّهَايَةِ.*
*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2012)

*للرفع....
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 أبريل 2012)

مناقشة جميلة جدا ومفيدة للغاية شكرا للجميع وخاصة الاستاذ العزيز/ مولكا


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2012)

*وحضرتك أيضا استاذ حبيب يسوع يجب ان تشترك ..
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أبريل 2012)

*المشاركه مازالت ضعيفه جدا
*​


----------



## bob (30 أبريل 2012)

*من تفسير ابونا تادرس*


> يتنبأ عن مجيء المسيا [23]. عندئذ سألته السلطات: "إن كنت لا تحتل مركزًا  رسميًا في الخدمة فلماذا تعمد؟" كانت أجابته أن عماده ليس غاية في ذاته، بل  تهيئة لعمل روحي أعظم يحققه *ذاك الذي يأتي بعده وهو كائن قبله*، وأن يوحنا  غير مستحق أن ينحني ليحل سيور حذائه.


*اي ان النبي الاتي بعده هو كائن قبله اي الحديث هنا عن المسيا المنتظر و ليس عن الاتي فقط بل الكائن قبله
*


> *[ Mt:16:28 ]-[ الحق اقول لكم ان من القيامههنا قوما لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ابن الانسان آتيا في ملكوته ]*
> 
> *فمن هم الذين لم يذوقوا الموت إلى الآن من أيام يسوع حتى وقتنا  هذا..ليس وقتنا هذا فحسب ولكن حتى ياتى يسوع مره آخر..قيؤكد يسوع انه  تبنىء بنؤات كاذبه فكان جزاؤه القتل وحدث ذلك بالفعل وقُتل..فكيف يكون موسى  مثل يسوع الذى تنبىء بالكذب وتحقق فيه العقاب الذى تم ذكره فى النبؤه وهو  القتل.*


*اللي ميعرفهوش الاخ ميمو ان في هذا الاصحاح كان كلام الرب يسوع مقسم الي المجيء الثاني و خراب اورشليم و المقصود بقوله " قوما لا يذوقون الموت " المقصود هنا خراب اورشليم و تم في عام 70 م علي يد تيطس و اكيد قوم من اللي كانوا موجودين كانوا عايشين و شهدوا علي الكلام ده *


> *وتقول باقى نصوص النبؤة التى نحن بصددها الآن ان النبى الكاذب ( جزاؤه القتل ) ويسوع قُتل بالفعل ؟ لماذا قتل يسوع ؟ لانه كاذب*


*"وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا" (أشعياء 53: 5)*
*"على أنه لم يعمل ظلماً ولم يكن في فمه غش" (أشعياء 53: 9)*
*"من تعب نفسه يرى ويشبع وعبدي البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين وآثامهم هو يحملها" (أشعياء 53: 11)
"إنه سكب للموت نفسه وأحصي مع أثمة وهو حمل خطية كثيرين" (أشعياء 53: 12)*
* يو 8: 46
مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟ فَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ، فَلِمَاذَا لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي؟*
*فما الجرم او الجزاء الذي فعله يسوع حتي يستحق القتل !!*


----------



## Abdel Messih (30 أبريل 2012)

*الجزء الثانى*

نستكمل الرد على هذا الرجل المدّلس اللطيف 


> *أجمعت التفاسير إلى أن ( النبى المُخّلص ) كما وصفه المُفسر  تادرس يعقوب بهذا الإسم إنه هو النبى الذى تكلم عنه موسى فى سفر التثنيه  وهذه هى النصوص التى أجمعت عليها كل التفاسير :*
> 
> 
> *[Dt.18.15][ يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي.له تسمعون.]*
> ...


الى الآن لا يوجد اشكال
و بعدين حبيبنا وضع لنا بعض الاحتمالات :


> *فالنبى المُخّلِص هو أحد الأحتمالات الأتيه:*
> 
> 
> *الأحتمال الأول: أن يكون هذا النبى من الأنبياء الكذبه .*
> ...


و بدأ يتكلم فيهم احتمال احتمال


> *الأحتمال الأول: أن يكون هذا النبى من الأنبياء الكذبه :*
> 
> 
> *فسمعت من أحد أصدقائى النصارى عندما كنا نتحاور فى هذا النص  وقال لى (( النبى ده هو نبى كذاب واليهود كانوا عارفين ان فى نبى كذاب جاى  وهما منتظرينه )) فهذا القول خاطىء لعدة أسباب:*


و نشوف اسبابه


> *السبب الأول: ان  هذا النبى المنتظر هو مثل موسى كما أشارت كل التفاسير وكما عرضنا سابقاً ,  فهل موسى نبى كاذب لكى يكون النبى المنتظر الذى هو مثل موسى أيضاً نبى  كاذب ؟*


جميل


> *السبب الثانى: يقول الإله فى سفر التثنيه عن هذا النبى (مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به) فهل يجعل الله كلامه فى فم نبى كاذب ؟ وهل النبى الكاذب سيتكلم بما أوصى به الإله ؟*


جميل


> *السبب الثالث: نقرأ فى العدد رقم خمسه وعشرين من انجيل يوحنا (فسألوه وقالوا له فما بالك تعمّد ان كنت لست المسيح ولا ايليا ولا النبي)  , فنرى ان أعضاء مجلس السنهدريم يحاجوا يوحنا ويقولوا له كيف لك تعمد وانت  لست المسيح ولا ايليا ولا النبى , فكيف يحاولوا أقامة الحجه على يوحنا  بنبى كاذب ؟ *
> 
> *اذن هذا الفكر بأن هذا النبى هو نبى كاذب فكر فاسد فاشل عقيم – انتهى *


جميل

و بعدين يضع الاحتمال التانى


> *الأحتمال الثانى: أن يكون هذا النبى هو يشوع بن نون أو أى نبى أتى من بعد موسى.*





> *وذلك ما قاله لى صديق نصرانى بالفعل عندما عرضت عليه نبؤة سفر  التثنية وسألته من هذا هو النبى الذى سيكون مثل موسى ؟ فقال لى (( النبى ده  هو يشوع بن نون )) ويشوع بن نون هو خادم موسى وهو من أتى بعد موت موسى  مباشرة .. وهذا يخالف ما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس فى العهد الجديد..فالعهد  الجديد يقول ان النبى الذى مثل موسى هو (( يسوع )) ونقرأ ذلك فى سفر أعمال  الرسل الأصحاح الثالث :*
> 
> *[ Acts:3:20 ] ويرسل يسوع المسيح المبشر به لكم قبل. ]*
> 
> ...


جميل يا حبيبى بغض النظر عن معارفك المعاك طول الشبهة معرفش لاقيتهم فين , ده النصارى خلصوا من زمان انت متعرف على آثار وللا ايه ؟ :smil12:


> *ومن الواضح ان عندما قال لى صديقى ان النبى الذى مثل موسى هو  يشوع بن نون وذلك لإنه أحس بالحرج إذا قال ان النبى الذى مثل موسى هو إلهى  المتجسد يسوع , فقال فى عقله كيف يكون الله المتجسد مثل موسى, وهل موسى إله  متجسد ليصبح مثل يسوع الذى هو الله المتجسد ؟ فدفعه ذلك لأن يقول ان النبى  الذى مثل موسى هو يشوع*


محدش قال ان موسى اله متجسد و محدش قال ان المثالية بين موسى و يسوع تكون فى الالوهية فيسوع مثل موسى من عدّة جهات مختلفة و كثيرة يأتى ذكرها فيما بعد و لكن لا يمكن ان يتشابه موسى و يسوع فى كل شئ واللا لكان يسوع هو موسى فهو قال مثله و لم يثل انه سيقيم موسى نفسه !!


> *وبهذا نرد على كل من قال ان هذا النبى يشوع بن نون او أى نبى  آخر أتى من بعد موسى ..وهذا ما قاله الكتاب المقدس فى هذا الشأن وندحض به  فكر كل نصرانىيقول ان هذا النبى يشوع او اى نبى من انبياء اليهود..*


خليك كدا اتعرف على ناس خلصوا من زمان :gy0000:


> *ولكن يبقى سؤال:  هل ما قاله الكتاب المقدس فى هذا الشأن صحيح ؟ هل بالفعل يسوع هو النبى  الذى تحدث عنه سفر التثنيه ؟ وهذا ما سنوضحه بحول الله وقوته فى النقطة  القادمة*


يا ياخى المدلس الحبيب طالما الكتاب قال يبقى تقرأ و تقول آمين 


> *الأحتمال الثالث: أن يكون هذا النبى هو يسوع :*


النقطة دى مش احتمال النقطة دى أكيدة يا عزيزى 


> *ينبغى أن نوضح بعض المعايير الهامة الأخوه المسلمين ولأصدقائى النصارى وهى كالآتى:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


محدش اعترض ان المسيح نبى ولا مسلم ولا مسيحى !!


> *· ان المسيح صفه وليس أسم فهناك مٌسحاء كثر:*
> *فالمسيح هو الممسوح من الله لكى يكون ملك:*
> 
> *[ Ps:18:50 ]-[ برج خلاص لملكه والصانع رحمة لمسيحه لداود ونسله الى الابد ]*
> ...





> *ما أريد أن أقوله:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


لا اعترض


> *قد يظن بعض النصارى: ويقولوا لقد شهد ميمو على نفسه , لأن ميمو يقول الآن ان يسوع مسيح ونبى فى نفس الوقت اذن هو النبى الذى كان يسأل عنه اليهود .*
> 
> *ولكن أقول لهم:  أعضاء مجمع السنهدريم ليسوا بأناس عاميين غير مُلمين بالتوراه ومافيها  ..فيعلموا ان فيها نبؤات تتكلم عن مسيح وليس مشروط ان يكون نبى فأوضحنا ان  هناك مسحاء وليسوا انبياء , ويعلموا أيضاً ان هناك نبؤات تتكلم عن نبى آت  وليس مسيح*


مليش دعوة بعملهم دول زى ما قلت غمضوا اعينهم و قلبهم غلظ


> *لذلك فرقوا بينهم فى سؤالهم ليوحنا:*
> 
> *[ Jn:1:25 ]-[ فسألوه وقالوا له فما بالك تعمّد ان كنت لست المسيح ولا ايليا ولا النبي. ]*
> 
> *فمن الحماقه ان نقول ان المسيح والنبى هم شخص واااحد , وأوضحنا  لماذا جائت كلمة ( النبى ) معرفه بالألف واللام..ولكن دليلك يا ميمو غير  كافى فى التفرقه بين المسيح وذلك النبى..فهل من مزيد ؟ نعم هناك المزيد  ولكن قبل أن نبدأ لابد ان نوضح أدلة النصارى على ان المسيح هو نفس ذلك  النبى المُشار إليه فى سفر التثنيه وننسفها نسفا بحول الله وقوته.. *


عجبتنى كلمة دليلك يا ميمو :t33:
و كلمة ننسفها بردو عجبتنى هتنسف أدلة ناس خلصوا اصلا بس لو قصدك على المسيحيين فده الشئ الوحيد المش هتعرف تنسفه يا عزيزى المدلس الحبيب 


> *دليل النصارى الأول: من أنجيل يوحنا:*
> 
> 
> *[ Jn:6:10 ] فقال يسوع اجعلوا الناس يتكئون.وكان في المكان عشب كثير.فاتكأ الرجال وعددهم نحو خمسة آلاف. *
> ...


مش الوحيد بس نكمل 


> *فظن المفسرين أمثال ( تادرس يعقوب ملطى ) ان هذا دليل قوى  ليثبت ان يسوع هو النبى الأتى إلى العالم..ولكن كعادة النصارى يأخذون  أفتراء وأتهامات اليهود ويبنوا عليها معتقد..اليهود قالوا أيضاً ان يسوع  ولد من زنا وأن مريم أمه زانيه-انظر تفسير تادرس لنص يوحنا8:40 – وقالوا عن  يسوع انه ساحر وانه شاذ جنسياً..فلماذا لم تأخذوا قولهم هذا وتبنوا عليه  معتقد كما تعودتم على ذلك ؟*


احنا كلامنا مش على اساس اليهود يا عزيزى المدلس الناس الذين كانوا معه اصلا كانوا مؤمنيين به و متبعينه مش الأتهموه بالزنا !! ( و مع ذلك فليس هو الدليل الوحيد )


> *فأنا لا أنكر ان المسيح كان نبى ..ولكنه ليس النبى الذى كان  ينتظره اليهود..فمن الواضح من النصوص التى ذكرتها فى انجيل يوحنا الأصحاح  السادس ان يسوع صنع معجزه وهى أكثار الطعام وذبك مستعينا بالله لان النص  يقول (شكر) فمن شكر؟ -ليس موضوعنا- وجاء بعد ما اجرى يسوع هذه المعجزه ان  قالوا له اليهود ( انت النبى الآتى إلى العالم ) فنسأل المسيح وهو يجب  وأعتقد انه من الأفضل ان تأخذوا كلام المسيح وتبنوا عليه معتقدكم وليس كلام  اليهود*


طيب نشوف كلام يسوع هو فى احلى من كلامه ؟ 


> *[ Jn:10:24 ]-[ فاحتاط به اليهود وقالوا له الى متى تعلّق انفسنا.ان كنت انت المسيح فقل لنا جهرا. ]*
> 
> *[ Jn:10:25 ]-[ اجابهم يسوع اني قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون.الاعمال التي انا اعملها باسم ابي هي تشهد لي. ]*
> 
> *فعندما سأل اليهود يسوع وقالوا له ( ان كنت المسيح فقل لنا  صراحةً) فقال لهم يسوع ( انا قولت لكم ولستم تؤمنون) ثم أستشهد بالأعمال  التى يعملها بأسم الله..لماذا أستشهد يسوع بالأعمال والعجزات ؟ ليثبت انه  المسيح وقال ( الأعمال التى انا اعملها باسم ابى هى تشهد لى) تشهد له بماذا  ؟ نتذكر السؤال ( انت كنت انت المسيح) فأعماله ومعجزاته تشهد له انه  المسيح .*


جميل بس الكلام ده ولا هيضر ولا هيفيد !!


> *فبعد ما أكثر يسوع الطعام وهذه تعتبر معجزه فكان يعملها لكى  يثبت انه المسيح وليس النبى..وأنا لا أعترض فى كون يسوع هو المسيح وهو نبى  فى آن واحد ولكنه ليس النبى – المعرف بالألف والللام – الذى ينتظره اليهود  وأكرر وأقول كما وضحنا انه هناك ( مسحاء ليسوا أنبياء ) و ( أنبياء ليسوا  مسحاء ) و ( أنبياء مسحاء )*


منين جبت الكلام ده ؟ مين قال انه بيعملها لأثبات انه المسيح و ليس النبى ؟


> *فأقول لتادرس يعقوب ملطى ( هارد لك ) فكلام اليهود ليس بحُجه..بل لتكن حُجتك من كلام المسيح.*


هارد لك ؟؟ يا ايها المدلس الحبيب هو انت قلت كلمة لها اساس اصلا عشان تقول هارد لك ؟ و انا معاك ان كلام اليهود ليس بحجة فالذين آمنوا انه هو النبى لم يكن الذين اتهموه بالزنا !!


> *دليل النصارى الثانى: من أعمال الرسل:*
> 
> 
> *[ Acts:3:20 ] ويرسل يسوع المسيح المبشر به لكم قبل. ]*
> ...


جميل , بس يا رب متجيش تقول لى ده كلام اليهود :spor22:


> *فهيا بنا بسيوف الحق ننسفها نسفا :*


سيوف الحق ؟ قصدك السيوف البلاستيك الهيجى اى مسيحى يكسرها و على طول تجرى للدقون العلموك و مش هتبقى عارف تعمل ايه !! :smil13:


> *· إذا كان بالفعل يسوع هو النبى الذى تكلم  عنه موسى فى سفر التثنية..فهل ترضى يا نصرانى ان يكون إلهك الذى تعبده مثل  نبى ؟ فهل تقبل ان يسوع الذى هو الله المتجسد مثل موسى ؟*


اقبل , فالمسيح بالفعل نبى !! هو موسى كخة عندكوا وللا ايه ؟


> *· كيف يكون يسوع المسيح هو ذلك النبى وكما  أوضحنا ان السؤال كان عن ثلاثة أشخاص وليس شخص واحد وهم ( المسيح , ايليا ,  النبى ) ؟ فقلتم ان ايليا هو يوحنا بالرغم من انكار يوحنا وقال انه ليس  ايليا..فلا أعترض على ذلك لانه ليس موضوع البحث.. ولكن كيف يكون المسيح هو  نفس النبى الذى سأل عنه أعضاء مجلس السنهدريم الذين هم من المجلس الأعلى  للرئاسه الدينية وهم أناس على علم وثقافه كما قالت التفاسير؟*


ثلاثة اشخاص ده فى فكرك انت يا عزيزى انا لى ما فى كتابى و ليس ما فى عقلك !!


> *· إذا نظرنا فى أصل البنؤة فى سفر التثنية 18:18 فالنص يقول(اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به)  فيسوع كان من اليهود..والإله يخاطب موسى ويقول له إقيم لهم نبياً من وسط (  أخوتهم) فإن كان هذا النبى من بنى أسرائيل لماذا لم يقل أقيم لهم نبياً (  من بينهم) أو أقيم لهم نبياً ( من وسطهم) ؟ ومن هم أخوة اليهود ؟ فمن  المعلوم ان بنى إسرائيل من إسحاق..ومن المعروف أن العرب من إسماعيل..فمن هم  أخوة اليهود الذين سيقم لهم الإله نبياً منهم ؟ نترك الإجابه للضيوف  النصارى*


لحظة هنا يا جماعة انا لو عليا عايز اثقف لميمو لأن ده أول سؤال يسألوا و يدى فرصة للمسيحيين انهم يجاوبوه هههه
شوف يا عزيزى انا مش هجيب من عندى لكن انا لى ما فى الكتاب هنقسم الرد فى النقطة دى لجزئين :
ما المقصود بلفظ اخوتهم ؟
هل اعتبر الله ان اسماعيل اخا لأسحق ؟
1 - ما المقصود بلفظ اخوتهم ؟
الكتاب يقول : فى سفر التثنية 24 : 7 :
 [Q-BIBLE]«إِذَا وُجِدَ رَجُلٌ قَدْ سَرَقَ نَفْسًا مِنْ إِخْوَتِهِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَاسْتَرَقَّهُ وَبَاعَهُ، يَمُوتُ ذلِكَ السَّارِقُ، فَتَنْزِعُ الشَّرَّ مِنْ وَسَطِكَ[/Q-BIBLE]
و دى واحدة مما لم اعده انا
2 - هل اعتبر الله ان اسماعيل اخا لأسحق ؟
يقول الكتاب فى التكوين 21 : 2 :
[Q-BIBLE]«خُذِ ابْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ، الَّذِي تُحِبُّهُ، إِسْحَاقَ، وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى أَرْضِ الْمُرِيَّا، وَأَصْعِدْهُ هُنَاكَ مُحْرَقَةً عَلَى أَحَدِ الْجِبَالِ الَّذِي أَقُولُ لَكَ». [/Q-BIBLE]

لى عودة فيما بعد للجزء الثالث عذرا للتقطيع


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2012)

عبد المسيح، أعد التعليق بتأني على هذا الجزء:



> *قد يظن بعض النصارى:ويقولوا لقد شهد ميمو على نفسه , لأن ميمو يقول الآن ان يسوع مسيح ونبى فى نفس الوقت اذن هو النبى الذى كان يسأل عنه اليهود .*
> 
> *ولكن أقول لهم:   أعضاء مجمع السنهدريم ليسوا بأناس عاميين غير مُلمين بالتوراه ومافيها   ..فيعلموا ان فيها نبؤات تتكلم عن مسيح وليس مشروط ان يكون نبى فأوضحنا ان   هناك مسحاء وليسوا انبياء , ويعلموا أيضاً ان هناك نبؤات تتكلم عن نبى آت   وليس مسيح*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2012)

*يلا بسرعة عشان "الشبهة الثانية"...
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (30 أبريل 2012)

> *قد يظن بعض النصارى:ويقولوا لقد شهد ميمو على نفسه , لأن ميمو يقول الآن ان يسوع مسيح ونبى فى نفس الوقت اذن هو النبى الذى كان يسأل عنه اليهود .*
> 
> *ولكن أقول لهم:    أعضاء مجمع السنهدريم ليسوا بأناس عاميين غير مُلمين بالتوراه ومافيها    ..فيعلموا ان فيها نبؤات تتكلم عن مسيح وليس مشروط ان يكون نبى فأوضحنا ان    هناك مسحاء وليسوا انبياء , ويعلموا أيضاً ان هناك نبؤات تتكلم عن نبى  آت   وليس مسيح*


آسف مولكا عدت عليّا
مليش دعوة بعملهم دول زى ما قلت غمضوا اعينهم و قلبهم غلظ ( ده الانا قلته )
اما الأضافة هى : منين جاب انه غير مشروط ان يكون المسيّا نبى ؟ فان ما اوضحه لا ينفى كون ان المسيح سيكون نبى !


أعذرنى يا مولكا لو كان فى حاجة تانية مختفية عنّى ..


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أبريل 2012)

*طيب ايه نتيجة الشبهه الأولى مش تعمل تعقيب على الماخلات علشان نعرف ايه رأيك؟
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2012)

> *طيب ايه نتيجة الشبهه الأولى مش تعمل تعقيب على الماخلات علشان نعرف ايه رأيك؟*


هاعمل بس عايزكم تطلعوا كل اللي عندكم...


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2012)

> أعذرنى يا مولكا لو كان فى حاجة تانية مختفية عنّى ..


مش هى دي النقطة، ركز في التعريف (الـ)..


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أبريل 2012)

متابعه للاستفاده ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2012)

> متابعه للاستفاده ...


لا، متابعة أية؟
دا مش موضوع للقراءة، دا عشان انا اسكت وانتوا تتكلموا، لازم تخشي على اللينك وتردي على الشبهة، أمال ازاي تطبيق عملي...

اتوكلي على الله وخشي أضربي شوية في الضحية دا


----------



## فادي الكلداني (30 أبريل 2012)

انا أقرأ الشبهة بتأني ....ارجو انتظاري للرد ....ومشكور يا مولكا ...بعد الحاجات الي عندنا ...يبقى جيب شبهات قوية في المستقبل لان هذه مستوى اول...:spor22:


----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 أبريل 2012)

وأنا  كمان متابع ...معلهشي يا باشمهندس  أنا  كنت مشغول طول اليوم النهاردة لان مواعيدى مش منتظمة  ----  أنا بـأتابع .


----------



## صوت الرب (30 أبريل 2012)

كأنو طويل الموضوع شوي 
أنتظروني


----------



## Abdel Messih (30 أبريل 2012)

الجزء الثالث



> **** يقول الكتاب فى رسالة العبرانيين:*
> 
> *[ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Heb:10:28 ]-[ من خالف ناموس موسى فعلى شاهدين او ثلاثة شهود يموت بدون رأفة ]*
> 
> ...


المسيح لم يخالف ناموسه فهو نفسه الذى قال :
[Q-BIBLE]لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لأُكَمِّلَ. [/Q-BIBLE]
فكيف يخالف يسوع ناموس موسى ؟ :a82:
لكن لنحلل الحدث :
الناس طلبوا قتل المرأة هل هو قال لهم لأ ؟ نشوف قالهم ايه :
[FONT=&quot][Q-BIBLE]وَلَمَّا اسْتَمَرُّوا يَسْأَلُونَهُ، انْتَصَبَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ فَلْيَرْمِهَا أَوَّلاً بِحَجَرٍ!»[/Q-BIBLE]
اذا فهو لم ينفى الرجم لكنه أمر بالحق الذى بلا خطية فليرمها بحجر
فلماذا اذا لم يرجمها يسوع ؟
لعدّة اسباب :
1 - لأنه خلصها على الصليب :
[FONT=&quot]«وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. [/FONT]
اذا فثمن الموت تم على الصليب
2 - انه كما تقول :
[Q-BIBLE]*[ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Heb:10:28 ]-[ من خالف ناموس موسى فعلى شاهدين او ثلاثة شهود يموت بدون رأفة ]*

 [/Q-BIBLE]
و المسيح لم يشهد هذا الحدث فاذا رجمها يكون قد خالف الناموس

الكتاب يقول : [FONT=&quot][/FONT][Q-BIBLE]لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ بِمُوسَى أُعْطِيَ، أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَبِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ صَارَا.[/Q-BIBLE]



> **** يقول الكتاب فى سفر التثنية وأصل النبؤة:*
> 
> *[ Dt:18:18 ]-[ اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به ]*
> 
> ...


المقصود بهذا الجيل اى الجيل الذى سيتم فيه هذا الكلام من أين جاء ميمو بتفسيره ؟ لا أعلم !


> *[ Mt:16:28 ]-[ الحق اقول لكم ان من القيام ههنا قوما لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ابن الانسان آتيا في ملكوته ]*
> 
> *فمن هم الذين لم يذوقوا الموت إلى الآن من أيام يسوع حتى وقتنا  هذا..ليس وقتنا هذا فحسب ولكن حتى ياتى يسوع مره آخر..قيؤكد يسوع انه  تبنىء بنؤات كاذبه فكان جزاؤه القتل وحدث ذلك بالفعل وقُتل..فكيف يكون موسى  مثل يسوع الذى تنبىء بالكذب وتحقق فيه العقاب الذى تم ذكره فى النبؤه وهو  القتل.*


مين جاب سيرة مجيئه الثانى دى ؟ المكتوب ( ملكوته ) ما معنى ملكوته ؟
اى ملكه و مجده
Verily I say unto you, there are some standing here who shall not taste of death till they see the Son of Man coming in His Kingdom
و أبسط ما يقال عن هذا ما حدث فى حادثة التجلى



> *وحاول بعض المفسرين مثل أنطنيوس فكرى  محاوله فاشله ليثبت ان يسوع مثل موسى ولكنه هدم كل ما قاله فى ثلاثة  سطور..ولماذا هدم ما قاله لانه صعب عليه ان يماثل الله المتجسد ( يسوع )  بعبد من عباد الله (موسى) فقال هذه السطور التى تهدم ما حاول القيام به:*
> 
> *هذامنناحيةالرمزلكنيجبألاننسىأنموسىنبىأرسلهاللهأماالمسيحفإبنالله.*
> 
> ...


اين الهدم ؟ ان يقول ان موسى له ضعفات و اما المسيح فلا ! فان المسيح ليس موسى ولا موسى هو المسيح هذا شخص و هذا آخر و لكن يوجد بينهم ما هو مشترك فيجعل المسيح مثل موسى و هذا ما نقول به ان المسيح مثل موسى و ليس هو موسى !!
و اليك ما قاله ابينا القس انطونيوس فكرى ايها المدلس :

1-   كلاهما من شعب إسرائيل من وسطهم ومن إخوتهم.

2-   نجا كل منهما من مؤامرة أحد الملوك فى طفولته وفى كل مؤامرة إستشهد أطفال كثيرين 

3-   موسى ترك القصر ليفتقد شعبه والمسيح أخلى ذاته ليفتقد شعبه وكلاهما فضل أن يتألم مع شعبه

4-   الشعب اليهودى رفض موسى قاضياً ورفضوا المسيح ملكاً وكثيراً ما تذمروا على المسيح وعلى موسى 

5-   أعمال كليهما صاحبها معجزات كثيرة

6-   كلاهما أنقذ شعبه من العبودية

7-   كلم الله شعبه عن طريق عبده موسى والمسيح هو كلمة الله

8-   كلاهما وسيط بين الله والناس 

9-   موسى كان راعياً للخراف والمسيح كان الراعى الصالح

10- كلاهما صام 40 يوماً

11-                      الله أعطى الشريعة لموسى على جبل والمسيح بدأ حياته العملية على جبل التطويبات 

12-                       موسى وجهه لمع بعد ما تجلى له مجد الرب والمسيح تجلى مجده أمام تلاميذه

13-                       المسيح إختار 12 تلميذاً و 70 رسولاً وموسى عين 12 رئيساً للأسباط و 70 شيخاً لمعاونته

14-                       موسى رحب بألداد وميداد حين تنبآ والمسيح لم يمنع من يخرج الشياطين (لو50،49:9) 

15-                       كلاهما بارك الشعب فى نهاية خدمته

16-                       شفاعة موسى عن شعبه وكونه يفضل أن يموت عوض شعبه يشبه محبة المسيح فى فدائه

17-                       مات كلاهما على جبل

18-                       كان موسى نبياً وكذلك المسيح (تث15:18+ 10:34 + مر 15:6) 

19-                       موسى كان ملكاً فى يشورون (تث5:33) والمسيح أخذ كرسى داود أبيه (لو33،32:1) 

20-                       موسى أخذ وظيفة كاهن (مز6:99) والمسيح كان رئيس كهنة

21-                      كلاهما كان وسيط عهد والعهدين كانا مختومين بالدم

22-                      موسى أسس كنيسة العهد القديم والمسيح أسس الكنيسة فى العهد الجديد

23-                      موسى كان قاضياً لشعبه والمسيح هو الديان.

24-                      لم يوجد فى تاريخ البشرية من قدم الشريعة الإلهية سوى موسى والسيد المسيح.



> *ونوضح مقارنة بسيطه بين يسوع وموسى ونبى آخر ونترك المجال للنصارى للإجابه على السؤال:*


المقارنة هتبقى غايو الغباء بس نشوف و نرد


> *الوالدين*
> 
> *له أم فقط*
> 
> ...


لو نلاحظ الغباء هو بيستخرج الفرق بين موسى و المسيح هو حد قاله ان المسيح زى موسى و كأنهما توأم ؟ ثم ما هذا الغباء ؟ هو موسى و النبى بس الذين لهم اب و ام ؟؟ كلنا لينا اب و ام ما عدا يسوع كلنا انبياء يا حماعة و كلنا التوراة كتبت عنا افرحوا و تنبأوا :t33:


> *بشر ام إله *
> 
> *الله المتجسد كما تزعمون*
> 
> ...


كلنا بردو بشر و يوجد كثيريين كانوا رسلا  !! و المسيح نفسه كان بشر و رسول هو حد قاله ان المسيح مش بشر ؟


> *الشريعة*
> 
> *لم يأتى بشريعة بل جاء ليكمل*
> 
> ...


جاء ليكمل و قد اعطانا العهد الجديد  هو انت النبى بتاعك جاء ينقض الناموس ؟؟ دى تبقى مصيبة !!


> *الجهاد*
> 
> *لم يحمل السيف ولم يجاهد*
> 
> ...


موسى مسك سيف ؟؟ و ماقليش ؟؟


> *الهجرة*
> 
> *يتهرب من بلده لبلده وهرب *
> 
> ...


و الهرب ده ميعتبرش هجرة ؟
[Q-BIBLE]*الفتوحات*

*لم يجاهد ولم يفتح أى أرض*

*كان يجاهد وله فتوحات*

*كان يجاهد وله فتوحات*

[/Q-BIBLE]
حد شاف موسى بيجاهد و له فتوحات ؟


> *الإعتماد على الشريعة*
> 
> *ألغى أحكام الشريعة وعلى*
> 
> ...


لأ هو ليس كما تعتقدون هو كما تعتقد انت الكتاب بيقول : [Q-BIBLE]ايمان بدون اعمال ميت[/Q-BIBLE]


> *الكتاب*
> 
> *لم ينزل عليه أى كتاب*
> 
> ...


مفهوم التنزيل ده فى الاسلام بس اما فى المسيحية فالانبياء هم من كتبوا الاسفار المقدسة و لو افترضنا بأفتراضك ده فعيسى نزل عليه الانجيل و لو بنفس مفهومك فعلى داود كان الذابور


> *الأعداء*
> 
> *أعدائه أنتصروا عليه*
> 
> ...


انتصروا عليه فى فهمك الشخصى يا ايها المدلس الحبيب


> *أتباعة*
> 
> *خذلوه وهربوا منه*
> 
> ...


لو بحسبتك دى فالسادات مثل موسى لأننا انتصرنا معه فى 73 :a82: يا عم ارحمنا


> *طريقة الموت*
> 
> *قُتل على الصليب*
> 
> ...


كلنا بنموت كسائر البشر


> *بعد الموت*
> 
> *رفُع إلى السماء*
> 
> ...


كلنا بنموت و ندفن و لم نرفع و لن نرفع


> *المهنة*
> 
> *كانت تصرف عليه النساء*
> 
> ...


كلنا لينا مهنة يا حبيبى , و بعدين هو يسوع ايه تصرف عليه النساء دى ؟ هو انت مختش بالك من معجزة الخمس خبزات و السمكتين ؟ وللا لما أمر بطرس بالقاء الشبك و معجزة صيد السمك ؟ هو يسوع محتاج النساء تصرف عليه ؟ يا ايها المدلس الحبيب كفاك تدليسا :new2:


> *الأسم*
> 
> *كان له مثيل-يسوع بارباس*
> 
> ...


لو من جهة الاسم فآدم كان له اول اسم و حواء نفس الكلام و قايين و هابيل و غيرهم !!


> *الزواج*
> 
> *لا تعليق…..*
> 
> ...


ما كلهم بيتجوزوا , مش بقولكوا ميمو هيخلينا كلنا انبياء :new4:


> *سيد قومة*
> 
> *لم يكن سيد قومة*
> 
> ...


معرفش جاب الكلام ده منين :
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][Q-BIBLE]أَنْتُمْ تَدْعُونَنِي مُعَلِّمًا وَسَيِّدًا، وَحَسَنًا تَقُولُونَ، لأَنِّي أَنَا كَذلِكَ. [/Q-BIBLE]


> *الحدود والشريعة*
> 
> *لم يطبق الحدود ولا*
> 
> ...


انا غير ملزم بأفكارك المريضة ! ثم ناس كتير بتطبق الشريعة !


> *الجزية*
> 
> *أعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر*
> 
> ...


امال اليهود لما كانت الدولة الرومانية ماسكاهم مكنوش بيدفعوها ؟ ثم لو كانوا بيدفعوها دون أمر موسى اكيد هناك منا امرهم بدفعها و بهذا فليست ميزة !! لا اعرف كيف تفكر يا عزيزى !!


> *الجحيم*
> 
> *كُلف بالذهاب للجحيم*
> 
> ...


المسيح لم يكلفه احد بالذهاب الى الجحيم بل ذهب هو من ذاته ثم ياما ناس بتروح الجحيم


> *خطايا العالم*
> 
> *ظنوا انه سيحملها*
> 
> ...


ولا احد حملها هو موسى و محمد بس ؟ و بعدين نحن لا نظن نحن متأكدين 


> *الخمر*
> 
> *شرب الخمر*
> 
> ...


ناس كتير مش بتشرب خمر !!


> *أب وقائد*
> 
> *لم يكن أب وقائد*
> 
> ...


ناس كتير اب و قائد !


> *النجاه من الموت*
> 
> *لم ينجيه الله من الموت*
> 
> ...


بردو بحسب فهمك فقد نجا كثيريين من الموت


> *الأتباع*
> 
> *نٌسب إليه اتباعة وقالوا*
> 
> ...


أفتكر فى فرقة اسلامية اسمها فرقة الأحمدية ابقى اقرأ عنها
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/أحمدية



> *من هذا النبى الذى ينتظره اليهود وكانوا ينتظروا ( المسيح ,  ايليا , النبى ) فكيف لكم يا عقلاء ان تظنوا ان المسيح هو النبى..فمن  الواضح ان صفات المسيح تختلف عن صفات ذلك النبى فى التوراة مما دفع أعضاء  مجلس السنهدريم السؤال عن الثلاثة المنتظرين.*


و قد وضحت وجه التشابه الذى بين المسيح و موسى و أبطلت ما بين موسى و محمد و انت لم تبطل ما بين المسيح و موسى لأنك لن تستطيع ان تبطله


> *فهل تقبل يا نصرانى ان يكون إلهك المتجسد مثل رسول الله موسى ؟*


و ما المشكلة ؟


> *فأن قلت ان المسيح إله ونبى ومرسل والله وأبن الله وأفضل من  الملائكه وأقل من الملائكه..سأقول لك أحسنت..فهذا يدل على ان يسوع ليس مثل  موسى..وسأقول لك أيضاً هل عندك المزيد من الفروق كهذه ؟*


يوجد فروقات و لكن يوجد مثاليات ليس لها مثيل الا فى المسيح و موسى مش تقولى متجوز و عنده بابا و ماما :smil12:


> *ملحوظة:*
> 
> *أنا لاأقر ان هذا النبى الذى مثل موسى هو سيدنا محمد فربما يكون آخر .. وأتسائل من هو هذا النبى الآخر ؟*
> 
> *فلسنا بحاجه لأثبات صدق نبوة سيدنا محمد من كتاب  مُحرف..فيكفينا القرآن الكريم..ولكن هذا من باب العلم بالشىء ولا الجهل به  فقط ليس أكثر..وأقول للنصارى ان هذه المقارنة لكم مطلق الحرية ان تقبلوها  او ترفضوها فأنا وضعتها فربما تسهل عليكم طريقكم فى البحث عن إجابة السؤال  .. وما زال السؤال قائم من هو النبى الذى مثل موسى ؟*


 قد تم اثبات انه المسيح

انتهى [/FONT]


----------



## ibnelfady (30 أبريل 2012)

*



			هل يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع آخر الأنبياء المنتظرين لليهود ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*طبعاً لأ لإن يسوع مش نبى ولكنه قال ان يسوع هو المسيا المنتظر او المخلص بالنسبة لليهود من وجهة نظر كتابية *

*[**QUOTE]هل يوجد نبى بعد يسوع ينتظره اليهود ؟[/QUOTE]*

*طبعاً لأ لأن المسيح قال على الصليب "قد أكمل"*



> *هل المسيح هو النبى المُخلِص ؟ وإن لم يكن المسيح هو أخر أنبياء اليهود
> ولم يكن هو النبى المُخّلِص..فمن اذن ؟*




*زى ما قلت قبل كده ان يسوع المسيح هو المسيا المنتظر بالنسبة لليهود من وجهة نظر كتابية*

*



توجد عدة نصوص فى إنجيل يوحنا وهى محور 
هذا الموضوع وهى كالآتى:





[Jn.1.19][وهذه هي شهادة يوحنا حين ارسل 
اليهود من اورشليم كهنة ولاويين ليسألوه من انت.] 




[Jn.1.20][فاعترف ولم ينكر واقرّ اني لست انا المسيح.] 




[Jn.1.21][فسألوه اذا ماذا.ايليا انت.فقال لست انا.النبي 
انت.فاجاب لا.] 



[Jn.1.22][فقالوا له من انت لنعطي جوابا للذين ارسلونا.ماذا تقول عن 
نفسك.] 



[Jn.1.23][قال انا صوت صارخ في البرية قوّموا طريق الرب كما قال اشعياء 
النبي.] 



[Jn.1.24][وكان المرسلون من الفريسيين.] 



[Jn.1.25][فسألوه وقالوا له فما بالك تعمّد ان كنت لست المسيح ولا ايليا ولا 
النبي.]

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شيئ جميل

*


----------



## Bent el Massih (30 أبريل 2012)

*محاوله بسيطه * 




> * فمن هو النبى المخلص ؟ أشار إلى ( سفر التثنيه الأصحاح 18 العدد 15 والعدد 18 )*





[Q-BIBLE]*15 يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من إخوتك مثلي. له تسمعون

16 حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا: لا أعود أسمع صوت الرب إلهي ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت

17 قال لي الرب: قد أحسنوا في ما تكلموا

18 أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط إخوتهم مثلك، وأجعل كلامي في فمه، فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به

19 ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي أنا أطالبه*[/Q-BIBLE]

*
فماذا يقصد بإخوتهم هنا :

كان موسى نبيا عظيما وصنع معجزات فائقة امام الشعب  لذا وجه موسى نضرهم الى النبي الذي سيظهر في وسطهم 
لاحظ انه يقول وسطك اي من بني اسرائيل
 فقد وجد انبياء كثيرون عبر العصور لكن هذا النبي ميّز عن باقي الانبياء لذا لمَّا رأى الناس الآية التي صنعها يسوع (إشباع الجموع) قالوا إن هذا هو بالحقيقة النبي الآتي إلى العالم  (يو 6: 14)*

*



			فاليهود كانوا منتظرين مجىء ايليا لذلك كانوا يسألون يوحنا عن ثلاثة اشخاص كان اليهود ينتظروهم ( المسيح ، ايليا ، النبى ) وبالرغم من ان يوحنا قال ( لست أنا ايليا ) إلا ان باقى الاناجيل تقول ان يوحنا هو ايليا بالرغم من انكار يوحنا نفسه..لماذا قالت ذلك باقى الاناجيل؟ لثبت ان يسوع هو الرب وان الرب قد أتى بالفعل لان هناك شرط لمجىء الرب وهو مجىء ايليا قبله..لذلك دلست باقى الاناجيل وقالت ان يوحنا هو ايليا بالرغم من ان يوحنا فى انجيله انكر انه ايليا..لا تتعجب فهذا هو الكتاب المقدس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
* من قال لك انهم ثلاث اشخاص ؟؟؟ وهل نبيك من اليهود كي ينتظرونه ؟!!!!!!
*


> * ايليا :أتى كما يعتقد النصارى وهو يوحنا ولا تسألنى كيف يكون ايليا هو يوحنا.ـ صدق ولابد ان تصدق*



*نصارى مين؟

 يوحنا المعمداني كان يحمل  روح إيليَّا وليس  روحه كشخص بل روح القوّة التي وُهبت له من قِبل الله*

*في انجيل لوقا 17:1 :*


[Q-BIBLE]*ويتقدم أمامه بروح إيليا وقوته، ليرد قلوب الآباء إلى الأبناء، والعصاة إلى فكر الأبرار، لكي يهيئ للرب شعبا مستعدا*[/Q-BIBLE]

*ايليا النبي يأتي قبل مجيئه الثاني اقرأ في ملاخي 5:4 *

*[Q-BIBLE]"هانذا أرسل إليكم إيليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب اليوم العظيم والمخوف. "
[/Q-BIBLE]*
*فمن هو المدلس هنا !!!*

*سأكمل غدا ان شاء الرب*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مايو 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> وأنا  كمان متابع ...معلهشي يا باشمهندس  أنا  كنت مشغول طول اليوم النهاردة لان مواعيدى مش منتظمة  ----  أنا بـأتابع .



لا يوجد متابعة، انا فقط من أتابع وانتم تشتركون، جاء دوركم، كلكمك ستعقبون على هذا الكلام وتفندونه.. لا يوجد أي متابع ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مايو 2012)

جميل يا اخوة ويا اخوات، استمروا، وربنا يرحمه


----------



## المفدى بالدم (1 مايو 2012)

سيبلى يوم ولا اتنين يا مولكا امخمخ فيها واجيب لك المفيد 
سلام مؤقت ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مايو 2012)

> سيبلى يوم ولا اتنين يا مولكا امخمخ فيها واجيب لك المفيد ​


لا، مخمخ فيها في اليومين التلاتة لكن ماتغيبش يومين تلاتة..


----------



## مينا إيليا (1 مايو 2012)

شكرا اخي مولكا علي هذه الشبهة ولكن لي اعتراض بالنسبالي كمبتدأ في هذا المجال فكان من المفترض أن تكون الشبهات متدرجة أنا أجد صعوبة في تجميع أفكاري والرد علي هذه الشبهة 
او من الممكن ان تكون هذه الشبهة سهلة ولكن انا مستصعبها ، انا بصراحة مش عارف ؟
معلش انا أسف ولكني كنت اريد أن اوضح انه يجب التدرج في الشبهات بالنسبة للمبتدأين أمثالي


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 مايو 2012)

أعتذر عما قلته فى هذه النقطة يا احبائى :
 	اقتباس: 			         
*الأتباع*

*نٌسب إليه اتباعة وقالوا*

* نحن   مسيحين*

*لم ينسب إليه أتباعه *

*وما قالوا موسوين*

*لم ينسب إليه أتباعه*

* وقالوا………؟*

و ده التصحيح : ( حيث ان من قراءتى لموضوع فرقة الاحمدية فهم يعتبرونهم هراطقة بحسب ما جاء فى موقع ويكيبيديا )
لكن الرد :
لنرى اصلا التسمية و نشوف هل يوجد تشابه ام لا !!
المسيحيين : كلمة مسيحي (باليونانية Χριστιανός وأيضاً χρηστιανός، ترقيم استرونج G5546) هي نسبة إلى " المسيح "
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/مسيحيين
اليهود : اليهود (من العبرية יהודי، اسم نسبة ليهوذا، من أبناء يعقوب)
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/يهود
المسلميين : أما من حيث المعنى الاصطلاحي للكلمة فقد عّرف الإسلام بأنه الاستسلام لله بالتوحيد والانقياد له بالطاعة والبراءة من الشرك وأهله
اذا المسيحيين منسبويين للمسيح و اليهود منسوبين ليهوذا و طبعا نعرف انهم ايضا اسمهم شعب بنى اسرائيل و نعرف ان اسرائيل هو يعقوب فبنو اسرائيل اى ابناء يعقوب و اما المسلميين فلا نعلم الى اى نبى تم نسبهم ؟؟ اذا ففى لا يوجد تشابه بين موسى و محمد كما اوهم ميمو القارئ المسلم
و اعتذر عن موضوع فرقة الاحمدية مرة اخرى


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 مايو 2012)

> *قد يظن بعض النصارى:ويقولوا لقد شهد ميمو على نفسه , لأن ميمو يقول الآن ان يسوع مسيح ونبى فى نفس الوقت اذن هو النبى الذى كان يسأل عنه اليهود .*
> 
> *ولكن أقول لهم:    أعضاء مجمع السنهدريم ليسوا بأناس عاميين غير مُلمين بالتوراه ومافيها    ..فيعلموا ان فيها نبؤات تتكلم عن مسيح وليس مشروط ان يكون نبى فأوضحنا ان    هناك مسحاء وليسوا انبياء , ويعلموا أيضاً ان هناك نبؤات تتكلم عن نبى  آت   وليس مسيح*


مولكا ده الرد على اقصى ما وصلتله فأذعرنى :

يقول الكتاب :
 [FONT=&quot] 
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][Q-BIBLE]
43فِي الْغَدِ أَرَادَ يَسُوعُ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ، فَوَجَدَ فِيلُبُّسَ فَقَالَ لَهُ:«اتْبَعْنِي». 44وَكَانَ فِيلُبُّسُ مِنْ بَيْتِ صَيْدَا، مِنْ مَدِينَةِ أَنْدَرَاوُسَ وَبُطْرُسَ. 45فِيلُبُّسُ وَجَدَ نَثَنَائِيلَ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«وَجَدْنَا الَّذِي كَتَبَ عَنْهُ مُوسَى فِي النَّامُوسِ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ يَسُوعَ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ الَّذِي مِنَ النَّاصِرَةِ». ( اذا فالذى كتب عنه موسى هو يسوع الذى هو المسيح و لم يكن النبى غير المسيح ) 46فَقَالَ لَهُ نَثَنَائِيلُ:«أَمِنَ النَّاصِرَةِ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَكُونَ شَيْءٌ صَالِحٌ؟» قَالَ لَهُ فِيلُبُّسُ:«تَعَالَ وَانْظُرْ».
  [/Q-BIBLE][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


> *فيعلموا ان فيها نبؤات تتكلم عن مسيح وليس مشروط ان يكون نبى فأوضحنا ان    هناك مسحاء وليسوا انبياء *


من اين اتى بأنه غير مشروط ان يكون ليس نبى ؟؟ لا اعلم !!!


> *, ويعلموا أيضاً ان هناك نبؤات تتكلم عن نبى  آت   وليس مسيح*


لم اعترض فهناك نبى آت و ليس مسيح و هو يوحنا !!
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][Q-BIBLE]وَأَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الصَّبِيُّ نَبِيَّ الْعَلِيِّ تُدْعَى، لأَنَّكَ تَتَقَدَّمُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ لِتُعِدَّ طُرُقَهُ. [/Q-BIBLE]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## مينا إيليا (1 مايو 2012)

> فاليهود كانوا منتظرين مجىء ايليا لذلك كانوا يسألون يوحنا عن ثلاثة اشخاص كان اليهود ينتظروهم ( المسيح , ايليا , النبى ) وبالرغم من ان يوحنا قال ( لست أنا ايليا ) إلا ان باقى الاناجيل تقول ان يوحنا هو ايليا بالرغم من انكار يوحنا نفسه..لماذا قالت ذلك باقى الاناجيل؟ لثبت ان يسوع هو الرب وان الرب قد أتى بالفعل لان هناك شرط لمجىء الرب وهو مجىء ايليا قبله..لذلك دلست باقى الاناجيل وقالت ان يوحنا هو ايليا بالرغم من ان يوحنا فى انجيله انكر انه ايليا..لا تتعجب فهذا هو الكتاب المقدس


في هذه النقطة نسي ان يكتب الشواهد التي تقول ان الاناجيل الباقية قالت أن يوحنا هو إيليا فأين ذكرت ؟ هذا إدعاء بدون دليل


----------



## مينا إيليا (1 مايو 2012)

> فظن المفسرين أمثال ( تادرس يعقوب ملطى ) ان هذا دليل قوى ليثبت ان يسوع هو النبى الأتى إلى العالم..ولكن كعادة النصارى يأخذون أفتراء وأتهامات اليهود ويبنوا عليها معتقد..اليهود قالوا أيضاً ان يسوع ولد من زنا وأن مريم أمه زانيه-انظر تفسير تادرس لنص يوحنا8:40 – وقالوا عن يسوع انه ساحر وانه شاذ جنسياً..فلماذا لم تأخذوا قولهم هذا وتبنوا عليه معتقد كما تعودتم على ذلك


اولا :هو الراجل اللي أسمه ميمو ده بيجيب الكلام ده منين التفسير مافهوش الكلام ده وادي التفسير


> "ولكنكم الآن تطلبون أن تقتلوني،
> 
> وأنا إنسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله،
> 
> ...


ثانياً: ما الدليل الذي يقول أن المسيح ساحر وانه شاذ جنسياً ؟؟؟


----------



## مينا إيليا (1 مايو 2012)

> هذه حادثه شهيره جداً بغض النظر عن أصالة هذه الحادثه..أن اليهود أمسكوا أمرأة زانيه وقالوا له ( موسى أوصى أن مثل هذه ترجم فماذا تقول أنت) فيا ترى هل طبق يسوع تعاليم وناموس موسى؟ لا ولكن قال ( انا لا ادينك اذهبى ولا تخطئى ) اذن يسوع خالف ناموس موسى.
> فهل موسى كان يخالف ناموسه؟ لا .. ولكن يسوع خالف ناموس موسى..فكيف يتساوى ويتماثل من خالف ومن لم يخالف الناموس ؟ فهل الذى يطبق ناموس الرب (موسى) مثل الذى لم يطبق ناموس الرب ( يسوع) ؟


نوضح هنا الله المسيح لم يخالف ناموس موسي وذك لان اليهود قدموا للسيد المسيح القضية ناقصة من الجانب القضائي فنجد في "تثنية 22: 22" انه بما انها امسكت في ذات الفعل كان يجب عليهم أن يحضروا الرجل الذي زنا بها وايضاًً الشاهدين ولكنهم لو يأتوا بهم  وكان من الممكن ان يرد السيد المسيح عليهم ويرفض القضية ولكنه حوَّل أنظار الكل إلى عمق الوصية وغاية الناموس الحقيقية
وهذا تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب



> مع لطفه وحنانه نحو الخطاة من الشعب اظهر حزمه مع القيادات الدينية التي طلبت أن تمارس عمل أبيها: إبليس القتال، أب الكاذبين. أراد أن يحررهم من بنوتهم لإبليس، فيتمتعوا بالحق عوض الكذب، ويمارسوا الحب عوض شهوة القتل. ظنوا أنهم أبناء إبراهيم الحر، مع أنهم لم يمارسوا أعماله بل أعمال إبليس. أما يسوع فأعلن أن إبراهيم هذا تهلل أن يرى يومه، فرأى وفرح (56).
> "وموسى في الناموس أوصانا أن مثل هذه ترجم،
> 
> فماذا تقول أنت؟" (5)
> ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2012)

*

كل الفيلم الهندى دا 
عشان يوصل لأن محمد هو النبى المخلص

بما إن الأعضاء اللى قبلى ذكروا نقاط كتير
فأنا ح أذكر نقطة كدة لاحظتها 

و هى 
هو بيقول :
إن فيه ثلاثة شخصيات  .....
إيليا - المسيح - النبى

و هو بكدة جاب تفسير من عنده

أنا راجعت تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب و لاقيت كدة




			سُئل القديس يوحنا المعمدان من السلطات الدينية اليهودية: "من أنت؟" (19، 22). أوضح أنه ليس المسيا، ولا إيليا (2 مل 11:2)، ولا النبي المخلص (تث 15:18). أعلن أنه مجرد "صوت" (إش 40:3)، يتنبأ عن مجيء المسيا [23]. عندئذ سألته السلطات: "إن كنت لا تحتل مركزًا رسميًا في الخدمة فلماذا تعمد؟" كانت أجابته أن عماده ليس غاية في ذاته، بل تهيئة لعمل روحي أعظم يحققه ذاك الذي يأتي بعده وهو كائن قبله، وأن يوحنا غير مستحق أن ينحني ليحل سيور حذائه.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


و لكنه فى سرد الشبهة جاب تفسير من عنده
و كمان مسح الشواهد اللى ممكن عن طريقها أى حد يثبت إن النبى المخلص هو المسيح
فمن أين أتى بأنهم 3 شخصيات هذا تدليس واضح

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مايو 2012)

> شكرا اخي مولكا علي هذه الشبهة ولكن لي اعتراض بالنسبالي  كمبتدأ في هذا المجال فكان من المفترض أن تكون الشبهات متدرجة أنا أجد  صعوبة في تجميع أفكاري والرد علي هذه الشبهة


انا لا اريد تجميع افكارك، انا اريد هذا السرد بعدم النظام هذا، لان الشبهة دائما ماتكون غير منظمة..



> او من الممكن ان تكون هذه الشبهة سهلة ولكن انا مستصعبها ، انا بصراحة مش عارف ؟


كل جزء خذه وفتته كما تشاء..



> معلش انا أسف ولكني كنت اريد أن اوضح انه يجب التدرج في الشبهات بالنسبة للمبتدأين أمثالي


الشبهة ليست صعبة ولا تعتبرها صعبة ولا تعتبر نفسك مبتديء.. تشدد وتشجع..


----------



## ROWIS (1 مايو 2012)

> *النقطة الأولى: من الذى ذهب ليسأل يوحنا من أنت ؟*
> 
> *وهنا تتحدث النصوص عندما ظهر يوحنا فأرسل اليهود من أورشليم  كهنة ولاويين ليسألو يوحنا من أنت..وهنا سؤال يطرح نفسه .. من هم الكهنة  واللاويين ؟ هل هم من عامة اليهود ؟ ما هى درجة معرفتهم بالتوراة ؟*
> 
> ...


*في كل التعريفات دي، للأسف المعترض تعمد تجاهل بعض السطور المحورية في وصف فريسيين ولاويين هذا الوقت، فهو ركز فقط على الوظيفة من الشكل الخارجي، وتجاهل ماذا كانوا يفعلوا هؤلاء بعلمهم وثقافتهم..*
*-تفسير** الآباء للقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي
حضرتك أوردت الأتي:
*


> *(1)فيجيب تادرس يعقوب ملطى:*
> 
> *· أرسل اليهود من أورشليم كهنة ولاويين” (9)؛ جاء تعبير “اليهود” في هذا السفر غالبًا ما يشير إلى مجمع السنهدرين بكونه الهيئة العليا للرئاسة الدينية.  فقد شكل المجمع لجنة لتقصي حقيقة شخصية يسوع وتقييم أعماله وشعبيته. وهم  في هذا يحسبون أنفسهم أنهم يتممون وصية من صُلب الناموس، مع أنهم كانوا غير  مخلصين في أعماقهم. تحقق فيهم القول: :وأما النبي الذي يطغى فيتكلم باسمي  كلامًا لم أوصه أن يتكلم به أو الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة أخرى فيموت ذلك النبي”  (تث 18: 20).*


*هنا، حضرتك عملت تركيز على شرح الوظيفة، وتجاهلت في نفس المقطع هذا السطر [وهم في هذا يحسبون أنفسهم أنهم يتممون وصية من صُلب الناموس، مع أنهم كانوا غير مخلصين في أعماقهم.]، أذن هنا نحن نتحدث عن فساد في الوظيفة وفساد في بعض الشخصيات اللي استغلوا سلطتهم للسيطرة على عامة الناس.*
*ثم تكمل*
*



·هؤلاء الكهنة واللاويون المذكورون هنا غالبًا ما كانوا أعضاء في مجمع السنهدرين، على مستوى عالٍ في العلم والثقافة،  وأصحاب سلطة ونفوذ. لما كان يوحنا المعمدان نفسه من نسل هرون، إذ كان  والده كاهنًا لذا لفحص قضيته وخدمته لاق أن يُرسل إليه كهنة ولاويون (وهم  من الكتبة والفريسيين من سبط لاوي، لكنهم ليسوا من عشيرة هرون بالذات).

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أيضاً هنا عملت تركيز على الوصف الوظيفي وتجاهلت السطور الآتيه من نفس التفسير (وهي بالمناسبة السطور التالية لما اوردته، فقط إن كنت أكملت القراءة كنت ستعرف هدف ذهابهم إلى يوحنا المعمدان ولماذا كانوا يسألونه)*
*



أرسلوا إليه لا ليتحققوا من رسالته فيتجاوبوا معه، لأنهم يحسبون أنفسهم القادة العظماء للشعب. لكنهم أرادوا التعرف عليه من قبيل حب الاستطلاع، أو من قبيل ممارسة السلطة كأصحاب سلطان يشعرون بالمسئولية أن يكشفوا عن حقيقة شخص مثل هذا للشعب، إن كان ذلك وفقًا لمصالحهم. ولعلهم فعلوا هذا ليجدوا فيه علة، فيكتموا هذا الصوت الذي صدر من مصدر آخر غير السنهدرين صاحب السلطة العليا في الأمور الدينية.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**أذن، كما ذكرت سابقاً، نحن نتحدث عن فساد، فهؤلاء الاشخاص كانوا يستغلوا مناصبهم الدينية في ممارسة السلطة على الناس، وليس بالضرورة كانوا علماء او لهم خبرة روحية، وابسط مثال على ذلك ما أورده السيد المسيح في قصة الفريسي والعشار، إذ انه يتضح لنا من هؤلاء الفريسين في ذلك الوقت وكيف كانت نظرتهم لعوام الناس ولأنفسهم انهم أسياد الشعب واطهرهم واصدقهم!*

*-تفسير القمص متى المسكين (لم يأت بجديد، فقط كان وصف وظيفي)
-التفسير التطبيقي:
هنا أيضاً حضرتك تجاهلت سطور وركزت على وصف وظيفي فقط، فحضرتك أوردت الآتي:
*


> *(3)ونقرأ فى التفسير التطبيقى :*
> *كان قادة اليهود من الفريسيين (1: 24)، وهم جزء من السنهدريم، وهو مجلس رؤساء اليهود المسئول عن الحالة الروحية للأمة.  وكثيرا ما ندد كل من الرب يسوع ويوحنا المعمدان بهؤلاء الفريسيين. وكان  الكثيرون منهم يطيعون شرائع الله ظاهريا كي يبدوا أتقياء ورعين، لكن قلوبهم  داخليا كانت مملوءة من الكبرياء والجشع. وكان الفريسيون يؤمنون بأن  تقاليدهم الشفهية الخاصة على نفس القدر من الأهمية مثل كلمة الله الموحاة*


*هنا أنت ركزت على المنصب الوظيفي، وتجاهلت في نفس المقطع هذه السطور التي تصف هذا الشخصيات ومدى استغلالهم للسلطة الدينية، ومدى فسادهم
[وكثيرا ما ندد كل من الرب يسوع ويوحنا المعمدان بهؤلاء الفريسيين. وكان الكثيرون منهم يطيعون شرائع الله ظاهريا كي يبدوا أتقياء ورعين، لكن قلوبهم داخليا كانت مملوءة من الكبرياء والجشع. وكان الفريسيون يؤمنون بأن تقاليدهم الشفهية الخاصة على نفس القدر من الأهمية مثل كلمة الله الموحاة]*
*إذن هؤلاء الأشخاص من عِظم فسادهم، كانوا يعتبرون ان ما يقولونه يساوي وحي الأنبياء!*
*



اذن أجمعت التفاسير كما عرضنا سابقاً ان الوفد الموكل ليسأل  يوحنا المعمدان (من أنت ؟ ) هم أناس على قدر كبير جداً من العلم والثقافه  ومن مجمع السنهدريم أى من الهيئة العليا للرئاسة الدينية .

أنقر للتوسيع...

**التفاسير أجمعت على فساد هؤلاء، ولم تُجمع على تقواهم*
*



وعرضنا ذلك كى لا يأتى ناقد ويقول ( ربما كان سؤالهم سؤال خطأ  من الأساس ) فنترك التفاسير لتجيبه وتوضح له ان السؤال أتى من كهنة ولاويين  من الفريسين من سبط الكهنة وهو السبط اللاوى وعلى قدر كبير من العلم  بالتوراة وإلا ما كان تم أختيارهم ضمن مجمع السنهدريم المكون من 71  عضو..اذن السؤال معروف من أين خرج وإلى أين يذهب ومعروف ماذا يعنى .

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هل بعد كل هذا تقول ان هؤلاء علماء؟ فما هي فائدة العلم بعد كل ذلك الفساد؟.*
*هل لو قولت لك هذا رئيس القضاء، ولكنه يستغل سلطته في إصدار احكام ظالمة ويقبل الرشاوي ويسجن الناس بالباطل، فهل بعد كل ذلك ستقول انه رئيس محكمة ورجل من رجال العدل وذو علم؟ بالطبع لا*
*بل اُزيدك، وانقل لك ماذا كانوا يفعلوا هؤلاء العلماء (حسب رأيك)، في تعليق أبونا أنطونيوس فكري على (متى 13:23 - 35)، يقول:
[وكان من عادتهم أن يقرأوا التوراة من على المنبر كما فعل عزرا. ولكن للأسف كانوا يقدمون تعاليم موسى كوعظ جيد لكنهم لا ينفذونه]، [وللأسف فهؤلاء الكتبة والفريسيين لم يستفيدوا حتى مماّ قالوه.]، [ترك معلمي اليهود الإهتمام بتنفيذ الوصايا إلى الإهتمام بالمظهريات وماذا يقول عنهم الناس. طلبوا الزينة الخارجية التي تخفي حياة داخلية فارغة بلا عمل.]، [ولكن الفريسيين فسروا الوصية حرفياً وكتبوا الوصايا العشر وبعض من كتابات موسى ووضعوها على أربطة صغيرة من الجلد ويطوونها على أياديهم اليمنى وعلى رؤوسهم (يربطونها كما نلبس الساعة الآن) ويربطونها على جباههم، متصورين أنها تعطيهم حماية خاصة، ولم يفهموا أنه يجب حمل الوصية في القلب (هم تعاملوا مع العصائب كما يعمل بعض الجهلة اليوم أحجبة تحميهم) بل صاروا يتنافسون في وضع عصائب أعرض= يعرضون عصائبهم يراهم الناس فيظنوا أنهم متمسكين بالناموس وتنفيذ الوصية أكثر من الجميع. ويعظمون أهداب ثيابهم= الأهداب هي حواشي إسمانجونية في أذيال ثيابهم تنفيذاً لما جاء في (عد38:15،39). وهي تذكرهم بأهمية تنفيذ الوصايا كمن يربط خيطاً على إصبعه ليتذكر شيئاً مهماً. والمقصود بهذا أن يظل لهم الفكر السماوي فاللون الإسمانجوني هو لون أزرق سماوي، وأذيال الثياب تحتك بالأرض عند السير والمقصود أننا في أثناء إحتكاكنا بالعالم يجب أن يكون لنا الفكر السماوي. أمّا هم فطلبوا الكرامة الزمنية. ولنعلم أن كل من يسلك لكي ينظره الناس هو فريسي ينطبق عليه كلام السيد هنا.]، [هؤلاء عوضاً أن يقدموا للناس خدمة في محبة مهتمين بالضعيف طلبوا الأماكن الأكثر كرامة. وكانوا يطلبون أن الشعب حين يراهم من مسافة يبدأ الشعب في عمل حركات كلها تواضع أمامهم لإعلان كرامتهم.]، [هم أصبحوا لا يبحثون سوى عن أنفسهم ويجرون وراء الماديات ليس من الأغنياء فقط، بل من بيوت الأرامل (كانوا يصلون ويطيلون صلواتهم في بيت الميت ليأخذوا أجراً كبيراً من أرملته)، هم طلبوا الكرامة أولاً والآن يطلبون الأموال حتى إن صار في هذا ضيق وحزن في بيوت الأرامل والأيتام.]، [وبينما كان واجب هؤلاء الخدام أن يعزوا الأرامل أكلوا بيوت الأرامل.]، [إذ بهم يحكمون بمنظار مادي حتى في الروحيات. فيرون في ذهب الهيكل أنه أفضل من الهيكل، والقربان أثمن من المذبح. فالذي يحلف بالذهب يلتزم بدفع ذهباً لو حنث في قسمه. هذا ليشجعوا الشعب أن يأتوا للهيكل بذهب يستفيدوا هم به.]، والقائمة طويلة، فهل بعد كل ذلك نقول عنهم علماء؟* *ما رأيك إذا طبقنا كل هذه الاوصاف السابقة على احد رجال الدين، كشيخ الأزهر او المفتي او هيئة التشريع...ألخ، فهل كنت ستعتبرهم علماء؟.
==============================
*


> *النقطة الثانية: ما هو السؤال , وما هى إجابة يوحنا على سؤالهم ؟*
> 
> *وبعد  ما عرفنا من الذين ذهبوا ليسألوا يوحنا المعمدان ينبغى  علينا أن نعرف ما هو سؤالهم وما هى إجابة يوحنا عليهم , ودار بينهم حوار  أستمر على هيئة سؤال وجواب وهو واضح كما فى النصوص:*
> 
> ...


*هنا أزيد تلخيص الحوار الذي أوردته، سطرين اضافيين (حتى يكون الحوار كامل وليس مبتوراً كما أوردته)، سأضيف:
*الكهنة: ماذا تقول عن نفسك؟ __ أجاب يوحنا: صوت صارخ في البرية.
*الكهنة: لماذا تعمد؟ ___ أجاب يوحنا: لتمهيد الطريق للمسيح*

*ليصبح الحوار كالأتي:*
** الكهنة : من أنت ؟ __ أجاب يوحنا : أنا لست المسيح .
* الكهنة: هل أنت ايليا ؟ __ أجاب يوحنا : لست انا.
* الكهنة: هل أنت النبى؟ __ أجاب يوحنا : لا .*
**الكهنة: ماذا تقول عن نفسك؟ __ أجاب يوحنا: صوت صارخ في البرية.
*الكهنة: لماذا تعمد؟ __ أجاب يوحنا: لتمهيد الطريق للمسيح.*
*
نُكمِل*
*قبل أن ننطلق إلى الجزء الثاني، أريد ان أوضح أكثر، ما سبب سؤالهم ليوحنا من أنت؟

حسب تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكري:
[آية (19): "وهذه هي شهادة يوحنا حين أرسل اليهود من أورشليم كهنة ولاويين ليسألوه من أنت."

اليهود = هم رؤساء اليهود أي السنهدريم (وكانت هذه مهمة السنهدريم بحسب الناموس أن يحققوا من أي إنسان يدعى النبوة (تث1:13،2) وهؤلاء إذ وجدوا أفواجاً من البشر بالآلاف تذهب للمعمدان، تعترف وتتوب عن خطاياهم وتعتمد، وسمعوا أنه يوبخ بعنف، وبالذات كان اهتمام السنهدريم بأنه وبخ الفريسيين وهم أئمة الأمة علماً وتعليماً، والصدوقيين وهم طبقة الكهنوت شكلوا لجنة من الكهنة واللاويين لتقصي الحقائق ودراسة الأمر رسمياً. وهم أرسلوا كهنة ولاويين لأن يوحنا يقوم بعمل طقسي فيه تعميد واعتراف بالخطايا، وأعمال التطهير هي عمل الكهنة واللاويين، ويوحنا كان كاهناً فهو ابن كاهن ولكن طريقة يوحنا في التعميد في الأردن كانت جديدة عليهم. فهم كانوا يعمدون الأمم الداخلين لليهودية لكن كون يوحنا يعمد يهوداً بل وفريسيين (المعتبرين أنقياء وبلا لوم) فهذا كان غريباً وغير مقبول ولاحظ أن النبوة متوقفة من 400 سنة.]
***لي تعليق لاحقاً على توقف النوبة منذ 400 سنة.

**حسب تفسير أخرى:
[ع19-28: كانت هناك احتمالات حول شخصية يوحنا، إما أن يكون نبيا كاذبا كبعض السابقين، أن يكون إيليا السابق للمسيح (ملا 3: 1، 4: 5)، أو نبيا حقيقيا تنبأ عنه موسى (تث 18: 15)، أو المسيح المنتظر. ولهذا، تم إرسال وفد من الكتبة والفريسيين واللاويين، ممثلى طغمة الخدام، للاستفسار عن هذه الشخصية القوية التى تكاثر تلاميذها.ونلاحظ خبث اليهود فى سؤالهم، فهم يعلمون أن المسيح من سبط يهوذا ونسل داود، بينما يوحنا من سبط لاوى، سبط الكهنوت. وعند سؤال يوحنا، لم ينسب لنفسه، باتضاع، أية صفة من هذه الصفات، بل أشار إلى مهمته فى تهيئة الشعب بمعمودية التوبة، لاستقبال المسيح، الذى بسلطانه وحده، معمودية الروح القدس. وشهد أيضا أن المسيح قائم فى وسطهم وتجسد. وباتضاع حقيقى، ختم حديثه بأنه لا شىء أمام مجد الآتى بعده، والذى لا يستحق أن يحل سيور حذائه، وهى من خدمات العبيد فى ذلك الزمن.]

[نجح يوحنا المعمدان في خدمته، فذاع صيته وملأ الأسماع. وانجذبت إليه جماهير غفيرة، فاهتز لنجاحه مجمع السنهدريم اليهودي.]

[إلى الآن كان مجمع السنهدريم متغاضياً عن وجود يوحنا المعمدان وعن عمله، ولكن إذ وجد أن الشعب قد بهر بخدمة يوحنا، وأن بعضاً ظنه المسيح المنتظر. واضطر السنهدريم إلى أن يتدخل في الأمر ليوقف تيار الأقاويل التي يسهل انتشارها سيما في الشرق. وقد جاء في "المشنا" أن محاكمة رئيس سبط من الأسباط، أو أي نبي كاذب، أو أي رئيس من رؤساء الكهنة، من اختصاص مجلس الواحد والسبعين (سنهدريم1: 5).]
*
*[لأنهم كانوا غيورين ومتعصبين واستاءوا من قيام حزب آخر في وسطهم وإذ رأوا يوحنا يعمّد حسبوهُ منشئ شيعة جديدة. فاستخبروا منهُ لأيَّة غاية يعمّد أُناسًا إن كان لا يدَّعي بأنهُ أحد الأشخاص المُتنبأ عنهم فيكون لهُ سلطان أن يرتّب ترتيبًا جديدًا أو بالقليل أن يصلح النظام القديم.]*

*إذن يتضح هنا، انه كان في نظرهم صراع سلطة، فهما لم يسئلوه علشان يؤمنوا به او برسالته او يستجيبوا لمعموديته، ولكن فقط لان في نظرهم ان ده تعدي على سلطتهم الدينية.*

*-نيجي بقى لنقطة مهمة أخرى قبل ان نكمل، وهي لماذا توافدت الناس بهذه الاعداد على معمودية يوحنا المعمدان؟ وهنا هاتكلم برضوا على موضوع انقطاع النبوة منذ 400 سنة.*

*أولاً: نفهم ما هو فكرة معمودية يوحنا وإلى ماذا تشير
نظراً لانقطاع النبوة لاكثر من 400 سنة منذ أخر نبي وهو ملاخي، ده مؤشر على غضب الله على شعبه، ولكن لما ظهر يوحنا المعمدان كنبي في الملبس والحياة التقشفية ونسله من ذرية رئيس الكهنة في ذلك الوقت، بل وينادي بمعمودية للتوبة فهذا استعاد في ذهن اليهود نبؤتين تصبان في أقتراب مجيء المسيا المخلص،
**1**.**‏أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِ  إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ  مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ. ‏وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الَّذِي  لاَ يَسْمَعُ لِكَلاَمِي الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ بِاسْمِي أَنَا  أُطَالِبُهُ. (تثنية 18:18).*
*‏2."هأَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ مَلاَكِي فَيُهَيِّئُ الطَّرِيقَ أَمَامِي. وَيَأْتِي بَغْتَةً إِلَى هَيْكَلِهِ السَّيِّدُ الَّذِي تَطْلُبُونَهُ، وَمَلاَكُ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي تُسَرُّونَ بِهِ. هُوَذَا يَأْتِي، قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ" **(ملاخي **1:3**).*
*3.‏"هأَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ إِيلِيَّا النَّبِيَّ قَبْلَ مَجِيءِ يَوْمِ الرَّبِّ، الْيَوْمِ الْعَظِيمِ وَالْمَخُوفِ، ‏فَيَرُدُّ قَلْبَ الآبَاءِ عَلَى الأَبْنَاءِ، وَقَلْبَ الأَبْنَاءِ عَلَى آبَائِهِمْ. لِئَلاَّ آتِيَ وَأَضْرِبَ الأَرْضَ بِلَعْنٍ". (ملاخي 5:4 - 6).*
*
"جزء من شرح لأحد الباحثين (Aymonded) لمعمودية يوحنا المعمودان"
[**أن  الأنبياء أظهروا تعليم  عن أيام تأتي للغسيل بمياه الله المُطهرة، وكان  شعب إسرائيل ينتظر مياه  الله المطهرة المرتبطة بسكيب روحه، لذلك حينما  ابتدأ يُعمد القديس يوحنا  المعمدان ركض إليه الشعب للاغتسال والتوبة،  لأنهم اعتبروه نبي عظيم تتحقق  فيه نبوات الأنبياء وأنه ليس مثل باقي  الرابيين اليهود ...
 "لأني أسكب ماء على العطشان وسيولا على اليابسة أسكب روحي على نسلك وبركتي على ذريتك" (إشعياء 44: 3)
  وحزقيال النبي أوضح الموضوع بشدة وهو ما كان في ذهن الشعب حينما كان القديس   يوحنا المعمدان يُعمَّد لذلك أقبلوا بأعداد غفيرة على معمودية يوحنا :
[وأرش عليكم ماء طاهرا فتطهرون من كل نجاستكم و من كل أصنامكم اطهركم وأعطيكم قلبا جديداً وأجعل روحاً جديدة في داخلكم و انزع قلب الحجر من لحمكم وأعطيكم قلب لحم. و أجعل روحي في داخلكم وأجعلكم تسلكون في فرائضي وتحفظون أحكامي و تعملون بها وتسكنون الأرض التي أعطيت آباءكم إياها و تكونون لي شعباً وأنا أكون لكم إلها. وأُخلصكم من كل نجاساتكم   وأدعو الحنطة وأكثرها و لا أضع عليكم جوعاً وأُكثر ثمر الشجر وغلة  الحقل  لكي لا تنالوا بعد عار الجوع بين الأمم فتذكرون طرقكم الرديئة وأعمالكم  غير الصالحة وتمقتون أنفسكم أمام وجوهكم من أجل آثامكم وعلى  رجاساتكم، لا  من أجلكم أنا صانع يقول السيد الرب فليكن معلوما لكم فاخجلوا  واخزوا من  طرقكم يا بيت اسرائيل] (جزقيال 36 : 26 - 32]
 [في ذلك اليوم يكون ينبوع مفتوحاً   لبيت داود و لسكان أورشليم للخطية وللنجاسة ويكون في ذلك اليوم يقول رب   الجنود اني أقطع أسماء الأصنام من الأرض فلا تُذكر بعد وأُزيل الأنبياء (الكذبة) أيضاً والروح النجس من الأرض] (زكريا 13: 1 - 2)*

​*[وفي ذلك الأيام جاء يوحنا المعمدان يكرز في برية اليهود قائلاً: توبوا لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات] (مت 3: 1 و2)
يوحنا كان عند اليهود والشعب له مكانة خاصة منذ مولده الإعجازي كما نعرف   الأحداث المشهورة، واختفى عنهم فترة طويلة وسنين عديدة لا أحد يعلم عنه   فيها شيئاً وفي النهاية ظهر بشكل مهيب جداً، فظهر بقوة روح إيليا حسب   النبوات، وقد خرج من البرية وظهر أمام شعب إسرائيل بمظهر الأنبياء النساك   من لبس وطعام وحياة في برية صعبة غير مأهولة لسنين طويلة، وهو يُعلَّم   قائلاً توبوا... [ويوحنا هذا كان لُباسه من وبر الإبل، وعلى حقويه منطقة من جلد. وكان طعامه جراداً وعسلاً برياً ] (مت 3: 4)
وكان في ذهن الشعب -في ذلك الوقت- كما يشرح الكثيرين من اليهود الغير   معترفين بيوحنا المعمدان، إذ قالوا أنه أضل الشعب وراءة وظنوا أنه إيليا   المنتظر حسب ما هو مكتوب: [ها أنا أُرسل إليكم إيليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب، اليوم العظيم والمخوف فيرد قلوب [بالتوبة] الآباء على الأبناء، وقلب الأبناء على آبائهم لئلا آتٍ وأضرب الأرض بلعن] (ملا 4: 5 و6)
وطبعاً بعد هذه الخلفية السريعة السابقة والحالية نفهم لماذا هذا الأقبال على القديس يوحنا المعمدان الذي أشار إليه القديس متى: [حينئذٍ خَرَجَ إليه أورشليم وكل اليهودية، وجميع الكُورة المُحيطة بالأردن (نهر الأردن) واعتمدوا منه في الأردن، معترفين بخطاياهم] (مت 3: 5 و6)

ولقد وضح القديس متى الرسول الأساس الذي عمد عليه القديس يوحنا المعمدان، إذ قال :[فإن هذا هو الذي قيل عنه بإشعياء النبي القائل: صوتٍ صارخ في البرية، أَعدوا طريق الرب. أصنعه سُبُلَهُ مُستقيمة] (مت 3: 3)
وهذا ما أشار إليه يوحنا للذين أتوا ليسألوه من أنت مما جعل كل الشعب يتمسك بمعموديته ويتأكد من صحتها: [من   أنت لنعطي جواباً للذين أرسلونا. ماذا تقول عن نفسك؟، قال: أنا صوتٍ   صارخ في البرية، قوَّموا طريق الرب كما قال إشعياء النبي. وكان المرسلون   من الفريسيين، فسألوة وقالوا له فما بالك تُعمَّد إن كنت لست المسيح ولا   إيليا ولا النبي؟ أجابهم يوحنا قائلاً: أنا أُعمد بماء ولكن في وسطكم   قائم الذي لستم تعرفونه هو الذي يأتي بعدي الذي صار قدامي...] (يو 1: 22 - 27) **أنتهى الإقتباس*

*ندخل بقى على الجزئية الثانية بتاعة حضرتك*



> *فمن هم الثلاثه ( المسيح , ايليا , النبى ) ؟*
> *يجيب لنا عن هذا السؤال نخبة رائعه من علماء المسيحية :*
> 
> *(1)فيجيب تادرس يعقوب ملطى:*
> ...





> *(2)ويجيب الأب متى المسكين ( صفحه 128 ):*
> 
> *20:1 “فاعترف ولم ينكر وأقرّ أني لستُ أنا المسيح “*
> 
> *رفض المعمدان رفضاً قاطعاً أن يعرف نفسه على قياس أية شخصية سابقة مرصودة  فى عالم رؤي اليهود: لا المسيا ولا إيليا ولا النبى ولا أى آخر . لأنه  يعلم تماما أنه جاء ليحمل شهادة لمن هو أقوة منه , الذى يأتى بعدى وهو لا  يعرفه الآن_فإن أردتم أن تعرفوا من أنا , فأنا صوت صارخ! يعد الطريق العام .*


*هنا في لبس عند حضرتك في موضوع إنكار يوحنا المعمدان إنه إيليا النبي، وده راجع للاسف لانك مش مدرك للخلفية العصر او الفترة دي من حيث المعتقدات، نبدأ واحدة واحدة.
انكار يوحنا المعمدان إنه إيليا المنتظر ده نابع  لبسببين:
الأول وهو ان بعض تلاميذ يوحنا المعمدان من قوة إيمانهم به كانوا رافضين للمسيح في البداية، ولذلك جائت إجابته قاطعه بشكل ملفت "لست أنا".
ثانياً وهي الأهم وهي أنتشار في ذلك الوقت فكرة تناسخ الأرواح، فاليهود أعتقدوا ان روح إيليا بُعثَت من جديد في جسد يوحنا المعمدان والذي دفعهم لذلك ايضاً تفسيرهم الخاطئ والحرفي للنبؤة "**ها أنا أُرسل إليكم إيليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب، اليوم العظيم والمخوف فيرد قلوب الآباء على الأبناء، وقلب الأبناء على آبائهم لئلا آتٍ وأضرب الأرض بلعن" (ملاخي 4: 5 و6)، فقد فسروا ارسل إليكم إيليا النبي بشكل حرفي وأعتقدوا انه سيأتي على مركبة نارية وسيقودهم للخلاص (والذي ايضا اعتقدوا بسبب حرفيتهم انه الخلاص من حكم الرومان)، ودعني اكتب لك الأدلة على ذلك.
بخصوص أولاً (رفض بعض تلاميذ يوحنا المعمدان للسيد المسيح لتمسكهم بيوحنا)،
تفسير أبونا أنطونيوس فكري
[آية (20): "فاعترف ولم ينكر واقر أني لست أنا المسيح."
نفي يوحنا أنه المسيح، وكان نفيه قاطعاً إذ أن كثيرون ظنوا أنه المسيح (لو15:3). اعترف ولم ينكر وأقر= كل هذا التأكيد لأن جماعة من تلاميذ يوحنا ظلت تؤمن بالمعمدان وترفض المسيح]

بخصوص ثانياً (تناسخ الأرواح)
كتاب الأرواح بين الدين وعلماء الروح - البابا شنودة الثالث - صـ 11
[وصول الفكر إلى اليهود: الأفكار الأفلاطونية وصلت إلى المنطقة أثناء حكم اليونان وترجمة كثير من الفلسفات، وازدحام مكتبة الإسكندرية بها، وانتقالها إلى البلاد اليهودية. وكثير من أفكار الهنود وعقائدهم انتقلت عن طريق الرحلات والتجارة. وأصبحت عقائد تناسخ الأرواح، وعودة التجسد منتشرة في ذلك الوقت. وسوف نضرب بعض أمثلة عن هذا الأمر منها:
لما ظهر يوحنا المعمدان وأقرّ أنه ليس المسيح، قال له اليهود: "إذن مَن تكون؟ إيليا أنت؟ فقال: لست أنا. أنبي أنت؟ فأجاب لا. فقالوا له مَن أنت لنعطي جوابًا للذين أرسلونا" (يوحنا 20:1 - 22)
كذلك بالنسبة إلى السيد المسيح نفسه، لمَّا سأل التلاميذ قائلاً: "مَن يقول الناس إني أنا ابن الإنسان؟ فقالوا: قوم (يقولون) يوحنا المعمدان، وآخرون إيليا، وآخرون إرميا، أو واحد من
الأنبياء" (متى 13:16 - 14)]

نفس المرجع السابق صـ 48 حتى 50
[المولود أعمى:
وَرَدَ في إنجيل يوحنا إنَّ الرب يسوع "فيما هو مجتاز، رأى إنسانًا أعمى منذ ولادته. فسأله تلاميذه: يا مُعلِّم، مَن أخطأ: هذا أم أبواه، حتى وُلِدَ أعمى. أجاب يسوع: لا هذا أخطأ ولا أبواه، لكن لتظهر أعمال الله فيه" (يو 1:9 - 3).
عبارة هل أخطأ أبواه حتى وُلِدَ أعمى، ربما يقصدون بها قول الرب في الوصايا العشر "أفتقد ذنوب الآباء في الأبناء في الجيل الثالث والرابع" (حر 5:20). مع أنَّ الرب عفا عن ذلك في سفر حزقيال النبي (حز 20:18).
لكن ما يركز عليه (علماء) الروح هو قول التلاميذ: هل أخطأ هذا حتى وُلِدَ أعمى؟ ويفهمون منها: هل أخطأ في حياة سابقة لمولده. وعوقِبَ بميلاده أعمى، في عودته للتجسُّد؟!
وكأنهم بهذا يقولون إنَّ التلاميذ يؤمنون بالوجود السبقي Pre - Existence، كما يؤمنون أيضًا بعودة التجسد Reincarnation.
طبعًا هم كانوا يؤمنون بذلك، إنما كانوا يسألون من جهة أمور كانت منتشرة في المجتمع اليهودي في ذلك الزمن.
كانت هذه الأفكار قد وصلت إلى اليهود في ذلك الزمن.
إنها كانت أفكار آمن بها الهنود في مذهبهم الكارما Karma أي 0الجزاء). وفيه أن خطية الإنسان يعاقب عنها في تجسد لاحق، بحيث تحل روحه السابقة بعد موته في جسد آخر ينال فيه عقوبته على خطاياه في حياته السابقة، كلون من التطهير لروحه!!
هذه الأفكار انتقلت إلى اليهود عن طريق التجارة والرحلات. وظهرت في أمثلة مُعيَّنة سجلها الإنجيل المقدس.
*منها أن كهنة اليهود واللاويين سألوا يوحنا المعمدان قائلين: "مَن أنت؟ .. إيليا أنت؟" (يو 19:1-20). وكأنهم ظنوا أن إيليا قد عاد إلى الوجود، متجسدًا في شخص يوحنا!! وهذه النقطة بالذات سنطرقها في موضوع خاص لأهميتها ...
*السيد المسيح نفسه: لما سأل التلاميذ قائ ً لا: "مَن يقول الناس إني أنا ابن الإنسان؟ فقالوا: قوم (يقولون) يوحنا المعمدان، وآخرون إيليا، وآخرون إرميا، أو واحد من الأنبياء" (مت 13:16-14). إذن كأنهم يظنون أن يوحنا المعمدان قد عاد للتجسد في شخص يسوع الناصري. أو أن إيليا أو إرميا أو أحد الأنبياء قد عاد إلى التجسد في شخص يسوع الناصري.
الفكر إذن موجود، أتى إليهم من الشرق، واعتنقه كثيرون حتى الملك نفسه.
حتى أن هيرودس الملك لمَّا سمع بخبر المسيح "قال لغلمانه هذا هو يوحنا المعمدان قد قام من الأموات، ولذلك تعمل به القوات" (مت 1:14). ومعنى هذا في رأيه أن يوحنا المعمدان لم يقم من الموت في شخصه أو في نفس جسده، إنما في جسد آخر هو جسد يسوع الناصري. أو كأن روح يسوع الناصري هى روح يوحنا المعمدان في جسد يسوع!!
وطبعًا هذا ضد تعليم الكتاب. فلعازر أخو مريم ومرثا لمَّا قام من الموت قام بنفس جسده (يو 11). وكذلك ابنة يايرس (مر 22:5-43). وابن أرملة نايين (لو 11:7-17). وأيضًا طابيثا (أع 36:9-42). كل من هؤلاء قام في نفس جسده، ولم يعد إلى الحياة في جسد شخص آخر كما ظن هيرودس.
من هنا يبدو أن أفكارًا غريبة كانت منتشرة في المجتمع اليهودي وقتذاك. ووصلت بعض هذه الأفكار إلى آذان التلاميذ. فكان الوضع الطبيعي أن يسألوا السيد الرب عنها، فيرشدهم إلى التعليم الصحيح...
1- لأنهم كانوا وقتذاك لا يزالون في دور التلمذة. وكانوا يسألون مُعلِّمهم عن أمور عديدة. وكثيرًا ما كنوا يخطئون فيوبخهم. مثلما وبَّخ بطرس على قوله: "حاشاك يارب" حينما تحدَّث الرب عن صلبه (مت 21:16-22). ومثلما وبَّخه أيضًا حينما ضرب بسيفه أُذن عبد رئيس الكهنة، في ساعة القبض عليه (يو 10:18-11). وكذلك وبَّخ اثنين من تلاميذه حينما سألوه أن تنزل نار من السماء وتحرق إحدى مدن السامرة لأنها رفضته. وقال لهما: "لستما تعلمان من أي روح أنتما" (لو 55:9).
2- لم يكن الروح القدس قد حلَّ على التلاميذ، ليرشدهم إلى كل الحق (يو 13:16). ولكن بعد حلول الروح القدس عليهم، كان تعليمهم يمثل عقيدة. وحتى في قصة المولود أعمى، ما كانوا يتكلَّمون بكلام تعليم، وإنما كانوا يسألون سؤالا. لأنهم كانوا في حضرة المعلِّم الأعظم.
3- نلاحظ أنَّ السيد المسيح قد نفى الأمر بقوله: "لا أخطأ هذا ولا أبواه".]


تفسير أبونا انطونيوس فكري
[آية (21): "فسألوه إذا ماذا إيليا أنت فقال لست أنا النبي أنت فأجاب لا."
إيليا أنت= هم يعلمون بحسب نبوة ملاخي أن إيليا يسبق مجيء المسيح. والمعمدان أخذ روح وقوة إيليا وكان هو السابق للمسيح في مجيئه الأول. وإيليا سيكون السابق في مجيئه الثاني. وحينما ظهر إيليا مع المسيح يوم التجلي تصور التلاميذ أن إيليا سيبقى حتى يظهر المسيح في قوته وملكه (مت10:17) فلما اختفى إيليا تحيَّر التلاميذ وسألوا المسيح "أليس ينبغي أن يأتي إيليا أولاً" والمسيح لم يكن يريد في هذا الوقت أن يشير لأن هناك مجيء أول (ملا1:3) يسبقه فيه المعمدان، ومجيء ثانٍ (ملا5:4) يسبقه فيه إيليا، فأشار لمجيء المعمدان كسابق له ولكن بروح وقوة إيليا واكتفى بذلك.]
 أي النبوة كانت تقصد روح وقوة إيليا وليس مجيء إيليا ذاتياً

تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي
القديس أغسطينوس
[أعلن أنه ليس بإيليا النبي، وإن كان قد حمل روحه الناري الذي يهيئ الطريق للمسيا (لو ١: ١٧). لذلك قال السيد المسيح أن إيليا جاء ولم يعرفوه (مت ١٧: ١٢). **لكنه ليس إيليا حسبما كان يفكر اليهود**. فقد كانوا يتوقعون نزوله بالمركبة النارية التي صعد بها إلى السماء، وأنه يقدم لليهود امتيازات مادية أرضية معينة.]

[لم يقولوا ليوحنا: أنبي أنت؟ أي هل أنت واحد من الأنبياء؟ لكنهم سألوه قائلين "ألنبي أنت؟" بإضافة أداة التعريف. بمعنى هل أنت النبي الذي سبق موسى فأخبر عنه (تث 18: 15)؟ أنكر هذا المعنى، ولم ينكر أنه نبي، لكنه أنكر أنه هو ذاك النبي.]

[لو أنه قال: "أنا إيليا" يكون ذلك بمعنى أن المسيح قادم فعلاً في مجيئه الثاني للدينونة، وليس في مجيئه الأول ليُحاكم... لقد جاء كرمزٍ (لو 1: 17) حيث يأتي فيما بعد إيليا بشخصه اللائق به، أما الآن ففي شبهه جاء يوحنا]

تفاسير أخرى
[عدد 21. الجانب السلبي-1: 20و21 كان الكتبة يعملون أن إيليا ينبغي أن يأتي قبل المسيح (مت17: 10) ولهذا الاعتقاد الخاطئ أسانيد كثيرة في التلمود، اغلبها ناشئ عن سوء فهم ملاخى4: 5. ولو كان في نية يوحنا المعمدان أن يخدع أولئك المستجوبين، لتمسك بأهداب قول المسيح في مت11: 14 وأجابهم بالإيجاب. لكنه كان يعلم علم اليقين، أن المسيح تكلم مجازياً قاصداً "روح" إيليا لا "ذات" إيليا (لو1: 17). أن المستجوبين كانوا يتكلمون حرفياً، قاصدين "شخص إيليا بالذات".]

تفسير بنيامين بنكرتن
[فسألوهُ إذًا ماذا؟ إيليا أنت؟ هذا السؤال يشير إلى انتظارهم إيليا النبي قبل يوم الرب بحسب (ملاخي 5:4) فأجابهم صريحًا أنهُ ليس إيليا بذاتهِ الذي لابدَّ من حضورهِ شخصيًّا في الوقت المعيَّن.]

وقد اوضح الكتاب المقدس في اكثر من موضع، ان المعنى بمجيء إيليا كان مجازياً وليس حرفياً

"فقال له الملاك لا تخف يا زكريا لان طلبتك قد سمعت وامراتك اليصابات ستلد لك ابنا وتسميه يوحنا. ويكون لك فرح وابتهاج وكثيرون سيفرحون بولادته. لانه يكون عظيما امام الرب وخمرا ومسكرا لا يشرب ومن بطن امه يمتلئ من الروح القدس. ويرد كثيرين من بني اسرائيل الى الرب الههم. ويتقدم امامه بروح ايليا وقوته ليرد قلوب الاباء الى الابناء والعصاة الى فكر الابرار لكي يهيئ للرب شعبا مستعدا." (لوقا 13:1 - 17)

"**وانت ايها الصبي نبي العلي تدعى لانك تتقدم امام وجه الرب لتعد طرقه." **(لوقا 76:1)*

*"لكن ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا انبيا نعم اقول لكم وافضل من نبي.  فان هذا هو الذي كتب عنه ها انا ارسل امام وجهك ملاكي الذي يهيئ طريقك قدامك. الحق اقول لكم لم يقم بين المولودين من النساء اعظم من يوحنا المعمدان ولكن الاصغر في ملكوت السماوات اعظم منه. ومن ايام يوحنا المعمدان الى الان ملكوت السماوات يغصب والغاصبون يختطفونه. لان جميع الانبياء والناموس الى يوحنا تنباوا. وان اردتم ان تقبلوا فهذا هو ايليا المزمع ان ياتي. من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع."* *(متى 9:11 - 15)*
*

*


> *متى المسكين صحفة (133):*
> 
> *شخصية “النبى ” هذا لم تكن معروفة لا فى أذهانهم ولا فى أذهان الشعب . وهى ربما تكون الشخصية التى قال عنها الله (تث 18:18 ): ” أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط إخوتهم مثلك وأجعل كلامى فى فمة فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به ” وهى إحدى النبؤات التى تصور شخصية المسيا .*


*انا هنا مستغرب من شيء، فعلى الرغم من انك تورد كلام القمص متى المسكين وهو يقول بالنص [وهى ربما تكون الشخصية التى قال عنها الله (تث 18:18): ”أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط إخوتهم مثلك وأجعل كلامى فى فمة فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به” وهى إحدى النبؤات التى تصور شخصية المسيا.]، وعلى الرغم من ذلك ترجع وتعيد وتكرر **[النبى المخلص: فمن هو ذلك النبى ؟ لكى نعرفه لابد أن نتبع الأثر المُشار إليه فى التفاسير.]، وأيضاً على الرغم من ذلك تعيد وتكرر بان تقول*


> **** اذن اليهود منتظرين ثلاثه  أشخاص وهم ( المسيح , أيليا , النبى ) بالإضافه إلى يوحنا الذى أشار إلى  نفسه بوجوده فى سفر أشعياء بإنه صوت صارخ فى البريه .*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ألم تقرأ انت وتقتبس بنفسك، ان النبي المخلص هو نبؤة وإشارة لشخصية المسيا المنتظر (المسيح)، إذن لما تفرق بينهم؟*

*بخصوص [ايليا :أتى كما يعتقد النصارى وهو يوحنا ولا تسألنى كيف يكون ايليا هو يوحنا.-صدق ولابد ان تصدق]، [اذن ايليا رفُع إلى السماء ..ووجدت نبؤه فى العهد القديم تقول ان ايليا لابد وان يأتى قبل مجىء يوم الرب وذلك فى سفر ملاخى والنص هو:
[ Mal:4:5 ]-[ هانذا ارسل اليكم ايليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب اليوم العظيم والمخوف. ]
فاليهود كانوا منتظرين مجىء ايليا لذلك كانوا يسألون يوحنا عن ثلاثة اشخاص كان اليهود ينتظروهم ( المسيح , ايليا , النبى ) وبالرغم من ان يوحنا قال ( لست أنا ايليا ) إلا ان باقى الاناجيل تقول ان يوحنا هو ايليا بالرغم من انكار يوحنا نفسه..لماذا قالت ذلك باقى الاناجيل؟ لثبت ان يسوع هو الرب وان الرب قد أتى بالفعل لان هناك شرط لمجىء الرب وهو مجىء ايليا قبله..لذلك دلست باقى الاناجيل وقالت ان يوحنا هو ايليا بالرغم من ان يوحنا فى انجيله انكر انه ايليا..لا تتعجب فهذا هو الكتاب المقدس]

فقد أوضحت ان المشكلة في أن حضرتك أخذت الموضوع مثل اليهود بشكل حرفي وتبنيت ما كانوا يعتقدونه من فكر تناسخ الأرواح، وبالطبع وبالتأكيد فأنت تجاهلت التفاسير (اللتي اقتبست منها بشكل إنتقائي وغير أمين) التي أيضاً هي نفسها التي توضح ان اليهود كانوا حرفيين في تفسيرهم للنبوات، فالمشكلة في فهمك وفهم اليهود.*

*بخصوص باقي الشبهة، فلي عودة لاني رايح للشغل، ساكمل غدا*
*منتظر التعليق على الرد بخصوص هذا الجزء* ​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (1 مايو 2012)

*طيب انا محتاجه وقت اجمع افكارى :94:

دى مش شبهه يا "أستاذى مولكا 

دى عريضه :vava:....
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مايو 2012)

*خدي وقتك، ولكن ممكن تقرأي جزء وتعلقي عليه، ثم جزء آخر وتعلقي عليه، ثم آخر وتعلقي عليه.. مش لازم كله مرة واحدة..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مايو 2012)

*سأتغيب للغد ثم أعود لأرى إبداعاتكم..
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2012)

لى تعليق آخر بعد 

مشاركتى رقم 46


وُرِد فى إنجيل يوحنا إصحاح 1
[Q-BIBLE]

20. فَاعْتَرَفَ وَلَمْ يُنْكِرْ وَأَقَرَّ أَنِّي لَسْتُ أَنَا *الْ**مَسِيحَ.*
21. فَسَأَلُوهُ: «إِذاً مَاذَا؟ إِيلِيَّا أَنْتَ؟» فَقَالَ: «لَسْتُ أَنَا». «*أَل**نَّبِيُّ* أَنْتَ؟» فَأَجَابَ: «لاَ».
[/Q-BIBLE]


و هنا سأسأله مرة أخرى هل الألف اللى عليها همزة و اللام تعتبرها  ال للتعريف أم لا 

من العيب عليه أن تفوته هذه النقطة فى اللغة العربية 

هذه الهمزة تنفى التعريف 

بدليل أننا جميعا نطقنا حرف اللام فى كلمة أَلنَّبِيُّ 

فى حين أنها لو كانت ال للتعريف فإنها ستعتبر ال شمسية و بالتالى لن تنطق حرف اللام 
و ستنطق هكذا : أَنَّبِيُّ 

فمن العيب أن تعتبرها أل ( ذات الهمزة)  للتعريف حتى لو قرأتها فى حد التفاسير 

فكان من الأجدر لك أن تصحح الخطأ اللغوى 

و هذا تدليس آخر


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 مايو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> لى تعليق آخر بعد
> 
> مشاركتى رقم 46
> 
> ...



*يا ايرينى النبى مقصود بها هل انت النبى الذى تكلم عنه موسى فى سفر التثنية
اى المقصود هل انت المسيح المخلص 
فلسنا فى حصة لغة عربية واللغة العربية ليست لغت
الانجيل ولكن ماهو مكتوب هو لتوضيح المعنى
اما موضوع همزة ولام شمسية ا و لام قمرية فلا يهمنا فى شئ


*


----------



## صوت الرب (1 مايو 2012)

"*** مَن هو النبى المُخّلِص ***"
الجواب : متى 1 :21
اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ».


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 مايو 2012)

*19. وَهَذِهِ هِيَ شَهَادَةُ يُوحَنَّا حِينَ أَرْسَلَ الْيَهُودُ مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ كَهَنَةً وَلاَوِيِّينَ لِيَسْأَلُوهُ: «مَنْ أَنْتَ؟»
20. فَاعْتَرَفَ وَلَمْ يُنْكِرْ وَأَقَرَّ أَنِّي لَسْتُ أَنَا الْمَسِيحَ.
21. فَسَأَلُوهُ: «إِذاً مَاذَا؟ إِيلِيَّا أَنْتَ؟» فَقَالَ: «لَسْتُ أَنَا». «أَلنَّبِيُّ أَنْتَ؟» فَأَجَابَ: «لاَ».
22. فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «مَنْ أَنْتَ لِنُعْطِيَ جَوَاباً لِلَّذِينَ أَرْسَلُونَا؟ مَاذَا تَقُولُ عَنْ نَفْسِكَ؟»
23. قَالَ: «أَنَا صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: قَوِّمُوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ كَمَا قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ النَّبِيُّ».
24. وَكَانَ الْمُرْسَلُونَ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ
25. فَسَأَلُوهُ: «فَمَا بَالُكَ تُعَمِّدُ إِنْ كُنْتَ لَسْتَ الْمَسِيحَ وَلاَ إِيلِيَّا وَلاَ النَّبِيَّ؟»*


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 مايو 2012)

> *فيعلموا ان فيها نبؤات تتكلم عن مسيح وليس مشروط ان يكون نبى فأوضحنا ان    هناك مسحاء وليسوا انبياء *


بل لا يعلموا ان فيها نبؤات تتكلم عن المسيح و من صفاته انه النبى فهذا ما قاله ابونا متّى المسكين فى كلامك الذى وضعته انت 


> *متى المسكين صحفة (133):*
> 
> *شخصية “النبى ” هذا لم تكن معروفة لا فى أذهانهم ولا فى أذهان الشعب . ( عشان كدا هم سألوا عن ثلاث فهذه الشخصية لم تكن معروفة ) وهى ربما تكون الشخصية التى قال عنها الله (تث 18:18 ): ” أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط إخوتهم مثلك وأجعل كلامى فى فمة فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به ” وهى إحدى النبؤات التى تصور شخصية المسيا . ( النبؤة التى كتبت عن النبى هى احدى النبؤات التى تصور شخصية المسيّا )
> 
> *



اذا النبى هو المسيح و لكن السهود سألوا يوحنا و كأنهم يسألوه عن ثلاثة اشخاص لأنهم لا يعلموا هل النبى هو المسيح ام لا , مش بيسألوه عشان هناك بالفعل ثلاث شخصيات !!



> *فمن الحماقه ان نقول ان المسيح والنبى هم شخص واااحد , وأوضحنا لماذا جائت كلمة ( النبى ) معرفه بالألف واللام*


من الحماقة ان نقول هكذا اذا كان اليهود عندهم علم بشخص هذا النبى و لكن قد أوضحت ان شخص النبى غير معروف فمن الطبيعى جدا ان يسألوا عن ثلاث شخصيات !! ثم اليس انت من رفضت شهادة اليهود ههنا ؟:


> *ولكن كعادة النصارى يأخذون أفتراء وأتهامات اليهود ويبنوا عليها معتقد..*


شفت مين الذى يبنى على اقوال اليهود ؟


----------



## المفدى بالدم (1 مايو 2012)

كتبت الرد كاملا فى 4 ساعات واتمسح 
من غير ما يتنشر 
هتشلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مايو 2012)

> كتبت الرد كاملا فى 4 ساعات واتمسح ​


ازاي اتمسح بس؟ اكتبه تاني ودا هايفيدك في انك تراجع الموضوع دا تاني..


----------



## ROWIS (1 مايو 2012)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> كتبت الرد كاملا فى 4 ساعات واتمسح
> من غير ما يتنشر
> هتشلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل
> ​


*اده ازاييييي يعني كده*:ranting:
*انا فضلت 6 ساعات، وفي الاخر مكتبتش غير رد على ثلث الشبهة*:a82::a82::a82:
*الواد ده كاتب كمية هتش في الشبهة، اول ما انا قريتها افتكرت مقطع صوتي زمان كنا عملناه بتاع حكاية ذكى، وكان مدخل كل الانجيل في بعضه*
*كميه هرررررررس، وششششك*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 مايو 2012)

*موضوع ذات صله
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3177227#post3177227

*


----------



## Bent el Massih (1 مايو 2012)

*



			قبل ان نستشف من هذه النصوص ونعرف منها من هو ( النبى المُخّلص ) ينبغى أن نوضح شيء ونزيل لبس وخطأ يقع فيه أصدقائنا النصارى وهو جملة (يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي) فيظن النصارى ان الرب يقول لموسى انى سأقيم لك نبيا مثلى (أى ان النبى الذى سيقام مثل الله ) .. فهل يقل بذلك عاقل؟ هل الله نبى ؟ هل الله يقول سأقيم نبى مثل الله ؟ ففى هذا النص موسى يتكلم ويقول على لسان الرب ان الرب قال له انه سيقيم نبياً وأضاف موسى كلمة مثلى وهذا ليس كلامى بل كلام الكتاب المقدس وكلام التفاسير..فالكتاب المقدس يقول فى نفس الأصحاح العدد رقم 18  (اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك ) فالمثليه هنا تعود على موسى وليس الله أما فمن التفاسير فدعونا نقرأ ما قاله المفسر ( أنطنيوس فكرى)صفحة (67) عن النص رقم (15)فيقول:
مثلى = أى مثل موسى أى إنسان مثله وهناك أوجه شبه عديدة بين المسيح وموسى فموسى رمز للمسيح:
فهل من عاقل يقول ان المثليه فى النص رقم (15) تعود على الله ؟ بل تعود على موسى كما أكد الكتاب والتفسير.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
* اين قالو المسيحيين  ان النبي الذي سيقوم مثل الله ؟؟ اعطينا تفسيرا من تفاسيرنا  يقول انه نبي مثل الله ؟؟ *


*



			فسمعت من أحد أصدقائى النصارى عندما كنا نتحاور فى هذا النص وقال لى (( النبى ده هو نبى كذاب واليهود كانوا عارفين ان فى نبى كذاب جاى وهما منتظرينه ))
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*



			وذلك ما قاله لى صديق نصرانى بالفعل عندما عرضت عليه نبؤة سفر التثنية وسألته من هذا هو النبى الذى سيكون مثل موسى ؟ فقال لى (( النبى ده هو يشوع بن نون )) ويشوع بن نون هو خادم موسى وهو من أتى بعد موت موسى مباشرة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*وعلى أي تفسير اعتمد صديقك النصراني ده؟؟؟!!!*


*



			كيف يكون الله المتجسد مثل موسى، وهل موسى إله متجسد ليصبح مثل يسوع الذى هو الله المتجسد ؟ فدفعه ذلك لأن يقول ان النبى الذى مثل موسى هو يشوع
ولكن تفاجىء بأن كتابة لم ينصفه للاسف وصدمه وقال له ان النبى الذى مثل موسى هو يسوع المسيح ، فُصدم وتعجب جداً لأن يسوع قال لهم ان موسى كتب عنه ، فصُدم لان هذا ما قاله موسى عن إله وتعجب جداً كيف يكون موسى مثل يسوع الإله المتجسد ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**
ومن قال لك النبي مثل موسى في الالوهية !!!!
والمسيح له طبيعتين إلهية وبشرية متحدتين من غير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغييّر ،والطبيعة البشرية للسيد المسيح هو انسان كامل اي انسان حقيقي *


*



			ان المسيح صفه وليس أسم فهناك مٌسحاء كثر:
فالمسيح هو الممسوح من الله لكى يكون ملك:
[ Ps:18:50 ]-[ برج خلاص لملكه والصانع رحمة لمسيحه لداود ونسله الى الابد ]
[ Is:45:1 ]-[ هكذا يقول الرب لمسيحه لكورش الذي امسكت بيمينه لادوس امامه امما واحقاء ملوك احل لافتح امامه المصراعين والابواب لا تغلق. ]
[ Sm1:10:1 ]-[ فاخذ صموئيل قنينة الدهن وصبّ على راسه وقبّله وقال أليس لان الرب قد مسحك على ميراثه رئيسا. ] ..<< شاول
[ Sm1:15:1 ]-[ وقال صموئيل لشاول.اياي ارسل الرب لمسحك ملكا على شعبه اسرائيل.والآن فاسمع صوت كلام الرب. ]
وكان يسوع كذلك تم مسحه من الله كما يقول كاتب العبرانيين:
[ Heb:1:9 ]-[ احببت البر وابغضت الاثم من اجل ذلك مسحك الله الهك بزيت الابتهاج اكثر من شركائك. ]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*جميع مسحاء العهد القديم سواء كانو انبياء او كهنة او ملوك كانو رمزا للمسيح الذي سوف يأتي في " ملء الزمان"
 نجد في دانيال  24:9 ـ 25:*

*[Q-BIBLE]24 سبعون أسبوعا قضيت على شعبك وعلى مدينتك المقدسة لتكميل المعصية وتتميم الخطايا، ولكفارة الإثم، وليؤتى بالبر الأبدي، ولختم الرؤيا والنبوة، ولمسح قدوس القدوسين

25 فاعلم وافهم أنه من خروج الأمر لتجديد أورشليم وبنائها إلى المسيح الرئيس سبعة أسابيع واثنان وستون أسبوعا، يعود ويبنى سوق وخليج في ضيق الأزمنة[/Q-BIBLE]*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (1 مايو 2012)

إقتباس   
((** مَن هو النبى المُخّلِص **)) إنتهت النطاعة 
>>>>>>>>>>>
الرد 
سأرد على تنطاعاتك أنت والمهابيل الذين أوسعوك إطراءاً  وعبادةً  
بجملة واحــــدة  أن النبي المخلص  يا  فصيح !!   بعيد عن شوارب (المدعى الكذاب). 
لنتأكد من هذا 
الانجيل بحسب  يوحنا الاصحاح الرابع 
21. قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «يَا امْرَأَةُ صَدِّقِينِي أَنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ لاَ فِي هَذَا الْجَبَلِ وَلاَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ تَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ.
22. أَنْتُمْ تَسْجُدُونَ لِمَا لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَنَسْجُدُ لِمَا نَعْلَمُ - *لأَنَّ الْخلاَصَ هُوَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ*.
23. وَلَكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ حِينَ السَّاجِدُونَ الْحَقِيقِيُّونَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ بِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ لأَنَّ الآبَ طَالِبٌ مِثْلَ هَؤُلاَءِ السَّاجِدِينَ لَهُ.
24. اَللَّهُ رُوحٌ. وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا».
25. قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «أَنَا* أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مَسِيَّا الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ الْمَسِيحُ يَأتى*. فَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُخْبِرُنَا بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ».
26. قَا_*لَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكِ هُوَ*_».))  إنتهى الإقتباس من الوحى  الإلهى القدسي-الوحى المعصوم.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
أنت  إقتبست نصوصا إقتطعتها من السياق لتدلس بها - إستناناً محمودا من جاهل كاذب على أجهل وأضل سبيلا -
 فآتيناك  بنص من نفس المصدر لنفس الكاتب 
-   نوضح به - لذوى العقول فقط - 
وبالنص  الحرفي الصريح الفصيح :::-
+  أن الخلاص   هو  من  اليهود  - كعقيدة إيمانية موجوده وسط شعب  أؤتمن على الوحى الإلهى الحقيقي بالروح القدس -و أؤتمن بالتالى على التوحيد الحقيقي لا المُزايد.
 +ان الرب يسوع المسيح   هو المسيا  المنتظر  الذى سيتمم  كل  نبؤءة  وكل شريعة 

((أناأعْلَمُ أَنَّ مَسِيَّا الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ الْمَسِيحُ يَأْتِي. فَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُخْبِرُنَا بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ».
26. قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكِ هُوَ».)) إنتهى الاقتباس
وإذا ما  كرهت  تغيير طباعك و (سنتك )  بالكف عن التزييف والاضلال -أنت وسائر الغلمان المخلدون اللى كاللولى المنتور  فى مواقع الكفر والاضلال والتزييف والكذب طرفكم.
فالواجب علينا أن نعلمك أن _ ((كل  شئ ))_ هذه تتعلق بكيفية ومكان العبادة والاشتراع والشرائع التى يختلف فيها السامريون عن اليهود.وأيضاً تتميم كل الشرائع والعبادات على إطلاقها كمالاًتاماً.
فهل مازلت تقاوح فى الحق - أرجوا  ألا  تخذلنى بل كن عند حسن ظنى بك  غلمانا مخلدا لا ينزف.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (1 مايو 2012)

إقتباس ((هل الكتاب المقدس يقول ان هناك نبيا بعد المسيح؟؟ هل يوجد نبى بعد يسوع ينتظره اليهود؟؟!!)).لم تنته النطاعة.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الرد
 +تفضل  إثبت بعده نصوص  مجتمعة متكاملة   ان اليهود ينتظرون  نــبــيـــاً !! وأنه غير المسيح !!  وأنه يأتى بعد المسيح  !!  وأنه   من غير أمة اليهود.
بشرط ألا  تدلس  ..وألا تحبل الكلام وتولده  ...وألا تضع إستنتاجاتك العندياتية 
 أنا  أؤكد بالادلة  هنا  أن اليهود _ ينتظرون  المسيح _
فى الفقرة السابقة رأينا السامريين  ينتظرون المسيح كاشفاً للاسرار مبيناً للعبادات والشرائع مقيما  للعقيدة ناصراً  للفقه اللاهوتى الاصح .مقيما لدولة الحق,
+ الانجيل  بحسب متى الاصحاح 11 والايه 3
سمع يوحنا وهو فى السجن ب  _*((((أعمال   المسيح )))*_ وليس  أغانى  ومواويل  ألف لام ميم\\  وص  \\والصبح أذا عسس والنجم إذا هوى..    
المهم يوحنا  سمع وهو(معتقل ) فى السجن   بأعمال المسيح. أرسل إثنين من تلاميذه  على رأس جماعة من كل تابعيه -وسيلة تقصي الحقائق والشهادة عليها وقتئذٍ
((2. أَمَّا يُوحَنَّا فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ فِي السِّجْنِ بِأَعْمَالِ الْمَسِيحِ أَرْسَلَ اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ
3. وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَنْتَ هُوَ ا_*لآتِي أَمْ نَنْتَظِرُ آخَرَ*_؟»
4. فَأَجَابَهُمَا يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبَا وَأَخْبِرَا يُوحَنَّا بِمَا تَسْمَعَانِ وَتَنْظُرَان)) إنتهى الاقتباس
+++++++++++++++++++
الانجيل بحسب لوقا البشير الاصحاح 7 الايه 19
((18. فَأَخْبَرَ يُوحَنَّا تَلاَمِيذُهُ بِهَذَا كُلِّهِ.
19. فَدَعَا يُوحَنَّا اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ وَأَرْسَلَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ قَائِلاً: «أَنْتَ هُوَ الآتِي أَمْ نَنْتَظِرُ آخَرَ؟»
20. فَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ الرَّجُلاَنِ قَالاَ: «يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانُ قَدْ أَرْسَلَنَا إِلَيْكَ قَائِلاً:_* أَنْتَ هُوَ الآتِي أَمْ نَنْتَظِرُ آخَرَ*_؟»
21. وَفِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ شَفَى كَثِيرِينَ مِنْ أَمْرَاضٍ وَأَدْوَاءٍ وَأَرْوَاحٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ وَوَهَبَ الْبَصَرَ لِعُمْيَانٍ كَثِيرِينَ.)))انتهى الاقتباس 
-إذن اليهود كانوا فى إنتظار  المسيح المسيا (مسيح المسحاء ونبي الانبياء وخاتمهم )وكل  شخص  يظهر فى وسطهم  وعليه مجرد ملامح يُشتبه  فى أنها ملامح النبوة - يطرأ لهم هذا السؤال على السطح .
+بقي يا سكومونوس  أن  تعرف -وأشك فى ذلك  مدلول ومفهوم المسيح المسيا - او _*المسيح الرئيس قدوس القدوسين( دانيال 9 :24و25)*_ وأنا اشك فى ذلك لان الكذاب الذى تتبعه هو نفسه لم يستطع إستيعاب   ماهية وكينونة  المسيح الرئيس (المسيا).
-فهذه مشكلتك - فلا أنت ولا المدلس الكبير  عرف  ماذا يعنى المسيح الرئيس.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (1 مايو 2012)

>المُدلس  المُفلس كعادة    (الكذاب)  يستغل جهل  قارئيه من المغيبيين  من الولدان المخلدون الذين لا ينزفون الذين لم يطمثهم (بعد) بشر ولا جان |  فيعمد إلى بتر النصوص لاخفاء حقائق  تسحق عقيدته المزايدة سحقا وتصعق مفتريها وكاذبها صعقا .,
سنكمل فى نفس الاصحاح الاول  من الانجيل بحسب يوحنا 
وأحب أن* أرسخ قاعدة هامة *
أن الرجوع من هذه الفقرة التى بترها   النصاب  (بالقراءة والمطالعة إلى الوراء)
أو ( التقدم للامام بالقراءة والمطالعة)  تكشف إفتراءات  هذا النصاب وجهله 
وتهدم كل عقيدته الفاسدة.
دعنا نتقدم قليلا للامام فى سياق النصوص
((26، ولكن في وسطكم قائم الذي لستم تعرفونه

27 هو الذي يأتي بعدي، الذي صار قدامي، الذي لست بمستحق أن أحل سيور حذائه )) إنتهى الاقتباس
((وفى الغد نظر يوحنا يسوع مقبلا إليه، فقال: هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم

30 هذا هو الذي قلت عنه : يأتي بعدي، رجل صار قدامي، لأنه كان قبلي)) إنتهى الاقتباس 
+((33فهذا هو الذي يعمد بالروح القدس

34 وأنا قد رأيت وشهدت أن هذا هو ابن الله))  إنتهى الاقتباس
+((6 فنظر إلى يسوع ماشيا ، فقال: هوذا حمل الله

37 فسمعه التلميذان يتكلم، فتبعا يسوع))  إنتهى الاقتباس

+((41 هذا وجد أولا أخاه سمعان، فقال له: قد وجدنا مسيا الذي تفسيره: المسيح)) إنتهى الاقتباس
+((45 فيلبس وجد نثنائيل وقال له: وجدنا الذي كتب عنه موسى في الناموس والأنبياء يسوع ابن يوسف الذي من الناصرة))  إنتهى الاقتباس
+((49 أجاب نثنائيل وقال له: يا معلم، أنت ابن الله أنت ملك إسرائيل

50 أجاب يسوع وقال له: هل آمنت لأني قلت لك: إني رأيتك تحت التينة؟ سوف ترى أعظم من هذا

51 وقال له: الحق الحق أقول لكم: من الآن ترون السماء مفتوحة، وملائكة الله يصعدون وينزلون على ابن الإنسان)) إنتهى الاقتباس

 +من نفس الانجيل  ليوحنا ومن الاصحاح الرابع 
((28 فتركت المرأة جرتها ومضت إلى المدينة وقالت للناس

29 هلموا انظروا إنسانا قال لي كل ما فعلت. ألعل هذا هو المسيح

30 فخرجوا من المدينة وأتوا إليه

31 وفي أثناء ذلك سأله تلاميذه قائلين: يا معلم، كل

32 فقال لهم: أنا لي طعام لآكل لستم تعرفونه أنتم

33 فقال التلاميذ بعضهم لبعض: ألعل أحدا أتاه بشيء ليأكل

34 قال لهم يسوع: طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة الذي أرسلني وأتمم عمله

35 أما تقولون: إنه يكون أربعة أشهر ثم يأتي الحصاد؟ ها أنا أقول لكم: ارفعوا أعينكم وانظروا الحقول إنها قد ابيضت للحصاد

36 والحاصد يأخذ أجرة ويجمع ثمرا للحياة الأبدية، لكي يفرح الزارع والحاصد معا

37 لأنه في هذا يصدق القول: إن واحدا يزرع وآخر يحصد

38 أنا أرسلتكم لتحصدوا ما لم تتعبوا فيه. آخرون تعبوا وأنتم قد دخلتم على تعبهم

39 فآمن به من تلك المدينة كثيرون من السامريين بسبب كلام المرأة التي كانت تشهد أنه : قال لي كل ما فعلت

40 فلما جاء إليه السامريون سألوه أن يمكث عندهم، فمكث هناك يومين

41 فآمن به أكثر جدا بسبب كلامه

42 وقالوا للمرأة: إننا لسنا بعد بسبب كلامك نؤمن، لأننا نحن قد سمعنا ونعلم أن هذا هو بالحقيقة المسيح مخلص العالم

43 وبعد اليومين خرج من هناك ومضى إلى الجليل)) إنتهى الاقتباس
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
الملخص
+المسيح هو الذى كتب عنه  موسي  فى الناموس(شاملا نص تثنيه18:-15)  والانبياء فى كتاباتهم.
+اليهود كانوا ينتظرون ويبشرون بعضهم بعضاً  بإتيان المسيح المسيا المنتظر.
+المسيا يعلمنا ويخبرنا بكل  شئٍ-  وهو يجمع  لحياة أبدية.
هو يعرف الخبايا والخفايا ولا يحتاج أن يعلمه أحد
+هو أبن الله  هو ملك أســــــرائيل ((بصفتها الدينية التشريعية اللاهوتية الادبية الروحية.))- التوحيد الشريعة العباده.
+من الان السموات التى كانت مغلقة  صارت مفتوحة وملائكة الله ينزلون ويصعدون على إبن الانسان المؤيد بخضوع الملائكة وعبادتهم وتسبيحهم لانهم  عباد الله فحيثما وجُد الله(..)- إذا إعتبرنا هذا اللفظ جائزاً أو معبراً من الناحية اللغوية. كان الملاء موجودون خضوعا وإذعانا يسبحون ويشكرون ويعبدون. مزمور 8الايات 5للاخر-مزمور 103 ومزمور 104


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (1 مايو 2012)

اشعر بصغر  نفسى فى وسطكم ابنائى الرب يبارككم ويعوض تعب خدمتكم الاكثر من رائعه 
بتعلم منكم بجد
يسوع معاكم


----------



## Bent el Massih (1 مايو 2012)

*



			قد يظن بعض النصارى: ويقولوا لقد شهد ميمو على نفسه ، لأن ميمو يقول الآن ان يسوع مسيح ونبى فى نفس الوقت اذن هو النبى الذى كان يسأل عنه اليهود
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*واين الدليل على انه ليس النبي الدي بشر به موسى ؟؟؟
*

*



			ولكن أقول لهم: أعضاء مجمع السنهدريم ليسوا بأناس عاميين غير مُلمين بالتوراه ومافيها ..فيعلموا ان فيها نبؤات تتكلم عن مسيح وليس مشروط ان يكون نبى فأوضحنا ان هناك مسحاء وليسوا انبياء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*والسيد  المسيح له كل المجد ليس كأي مسيح كما قلت لك سابقا فهو المسيح الرئيس والقدوس القديسين والكاهن والنبي والملك*

*



			فمن الحماقه ان نقول ان المسيح والنبى هم شخص واحد ، وأوضحنا لماذا جائت كلمة ( النبى ) معرفه بالألف واللام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ومن الحماقة ان تقول ان المسيح والنبي ليسو شخص واحد من دون دليل !!! بل كله كذب وتدليس 
*


> *فظن المفسرين أمثال ( تادرس يعقوب ملطى ) ان هذا دليل قوى ليثبت ان يسوع هو النبى الأتى إلى العالم*




*ليس ظن بل دي حقيقة فالمسيح له كل المجد هو النبي الاعظم لأنه رب الكل  ولكنه عندما تجسد وصار بشرا مارس مهمة النبي  لذا لم يكن مجرد نبي كسائر الأنبياء، إنما هو أعظم من جميع الأنبياء

 فعندما سأله اليهود في ( يو 53:8ـ 59 ) قائلين*

*[Q-BIBLE]53 ألعلك أعظم من أبينا إبراهيم الذي مات ؟ والأنبياء ماتوا . من تجعل نفسك

54 أجاب يسوع : إن كنت أمجد نفسي فليس مجدي شيئا . أبي هو الذي يمجدني ، الذي تقولون أنتم إنه إلهكم

55 ولستم تعرفونه . وأما أنا فأعرفه . وإن قلت : إني لست أعرفه أكون مثلكم كاذبا ، لكني أعرفه وأحفظ قوله

56 أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح

57 فقال له اليهود : ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد ، أفرأيت إبراهيم

58 قال لهم يسوع : الحق الحق أقول لكم : قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن

59 فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه . أما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازا في وسطهم ومضى هكذا[/Q-BIBLE]*



> * اليهود قالوا أيضاً ان يسوع ولد من زنا وأن مريم أمه زانيهأنظر تفسير تادرس لنص يوحنا8:40 – وقالوا عن يسوع انه ساحر وانه شاذ جنسياً..فلماذا لم تأخذوا قولهم هذا وتبنوا عليه معتقد كما تعودتم على ذلك ؟*




*يوحنا 40 :8 !!!! ام تقصد 40:8  فأين ما قلته في التفسير ؟؟!!!
*
*



			فأنا لا أنكر ان المسيح كان نبى ..ولكنه ليس النبى الذى كان ينتظره اليهود..فمن الواضح من النصوص التى ذكرتها فى انجيل يوحنا الأصحاح السادس ان يسوع صنع معجزه وهى أكثار الطعام وذبك مستعينا بالله لان النص يقول (شكر) فمن شكر؟ ءليس موضوعناء وجاء بعد ما اجرى يسوع هذه المعجزه ان قالوا له اليهود ( انت النبى الآتى إلى العالم ) فنسأل المسيح وهو يجب وأعتقد انه من الأفضل ان تأخذوا كلام المسيح وتبنوا عليه معتقدكم وليس كلام اليهود..فقال يسوع:
[ يو:10:24 ]ـ[ فاحتاط به اليهود وقالوا له الى متى تعلّق انفسنا.ان كنت انت المسيح فقل لنا جهرا. ]
[ يو:10:25 ]ـ[ اجابهم يسوع اني قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون.الاعمال التي انا اعملها باسم ابي هي تشهد لي. ]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*اليهود لا ينتظرون اثنين بل واحد الذي هو المسيا وهناك نبوات كثيرة عنه  منها تلك الآيه التي تحاول ان تثبت منها بتدليسك انه يقصد نبيك 

لذا قال لهم الاعمال التي يعملها تشهد له انه هو المسيا فهو   بلا خطية  ،أعماله وحياته تشهد لحقيقة شخصيته الفريدة*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (1 مايو 2012)

إلحاقاً بتعليقاتى البسيطة المتواضعة  هنا  أريد أن  أضيف شيئاً هاماً جداً  جداً  تجاهله الغاش المفترى اثناء تلفيقاته  لانه  تجرد من حيادية البحث العلمى:
من نفس المصدر ولنفس الكاتب وبالتالى  له نفس درجة الالزامية  فى الحوار تصوروا 
يوحنا المعمدان نفسه وبتسجيل تحريري من ق,يوحنا الانجيلي 
يشهد أن الرب يسوع كان قبله -وقدامه  -والان صار  بعده 
((الانجيل بحسب يوحنا الاصحاح الاول 
((15 يوحنا شهد له ونادى قائلا: هذا هو الذي_ قلت عنه: إن الذي يأتي بعدي صار قدامي، لأنه كان قبلي_

16 ومن ملئه نحن جميعا أخذنا، ونعمة فوق نعمة

17 لأن الناموس بموسى أعطي، أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا

18 الله لم يره أحد قط . الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر)) إنتهى الاقتباس
+ومن  نفس المصدر وتالى ببضعة ملليمترات من النصوص التى يطبخها النصاب 

+((23 قال: أنا صوت صارخ في البرية: قوموا طريق الرب، كما قال إشعياء النبي

24 وكان المرسلون من الفريسيين

25 فسألوه وقالوا له: فما بالك تعمد إن كنت لست المسيح، ولا إيليا، ولا النبي

26 أجابهم يوحنا قائلا : أنا أعمد بماء، ولكن في وسطكم قائم الذي* لستم تعرفونه

27 هو الذي يأتي بعدي، الذي صار قدامي، الذي لست بمستحق أن أحل سيور حذائه

28 هذا كان في بيت عبرة في عبر الأردن حيث كان يوحنا يعمد)) إنتهى الاقتباس

+++
((الخلاصة 
1- الرب يسوع المسيح هو كائن موجود  قبل  وبعد & سابق وتالى على يوحنا المعمدان يوحنا 1:الايه27.

2-هى أن المسيح إبن داود مزمور 132الايات من 11وللتمام \\و أعمال 2:الايه30. وهو رب داود مزمور 110الايه1.

3- والمسيح هو نسل إبراهيم -وقبل أن يكون أبراهيم هو كائن موجود بذاته الانجيل بحسب يوحنا الاصحاح8الايه58..
إذن المسيح هذا هـــو رب الكــل. (أعمال10الايه36).
*هامش1= فى وسطكم  ...يا إسطا  ...سأعود تانى لحكاية فى وسطكم  ....يا أسطا مع كون  لا إضافة سهلة بعد دراسات سمعان الاخميمى وعبدالمسيح ودكتور أبوسطولى باول.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
أتمنى أن يكف الإخوة المظلمون المجرمون الذين تحمى معتقداتهم أجهزة حاكمة وبرلمانية وبوليسية ودساتير مشوهه سقيمة وقوانين عبيطة - أن يكفوا عن إملاء عقائدهم على نصوصنا .والخروج بإستنتاجات شاذة وخاطئة مليار فى المائة فهذا .هو إغترار الهيمنة وليس من البحث عن الحقيقة فى شئ.بل يزيدنا إصراراً على فضح تزيفهم وغشهم وكذبهم المتأصل فى جوهر أرواحهم  الهالكة هلاكاً محتوماً .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (1 مايو 2012)

سؤال   إلى  فضيحة الشيخ النصاب محمود داود:::
هل درست تفسير  الجزء الذى إنتزعته وأخضعته للاهواء -للقمص  الاب الدكتور القمص تادرس يعقوب المحترم الذى -نلمح محاولاتك الحقيرة  للنيل من كرامته ومصداقيته ووقاره..
إدرس ذلك بدقة وكن أميناً  .. إقراء جيداً
++++++++++++++++++++++  أولا
+@+ هل الكهنة واللاويين -وبالذات فى عهد المسيح فى ذلك الوقت  وهؤلاء القوم بأشخاصهم وبصفاتهم   هم قمة القمم العلمية -وإن كان يُفترض فيهم ذلك ..
يقول تفسير  الدكتورالقمص تادرس يعقوب ويتجاهله النصاب((بحكمة سماوية وبشهادة حق أعلن لهم: "ما بالكم تنشغلون بمعموديتي؟ إنها كلا شيء إن قورنت بمعمودية تتحقق على الأبواب. معموديتي تهيئة لما هو أعظم: معمودية المسيا المنتظر، وقد جاء الوقت وحلّ بينكم وأنتم لا تعرفونه، وهذه هي خطيتكم. أود ألا تنشغلوا بي ولا بمعموديتي، بل بمن أشهد له ولمعموديته!" هكذا بروح إيليا الناري الذي لم يخشَ آخاب الملك وإيزابيل الشريرة بل أرعب قلبيهما، نطق أيضا يوحنا الجديد أمام اللجنة المرسلة من السنهدرين في شجاعة وجرأة بلا خوف. لم ينطق بكلمة فيها تشامخ، بل بروح التواضع وفي نفس الوقت شهد بروح الحق.

إلى الآن المسيح قائم أقرب إلى الإنسان مما يتصور الإنسان نفسه، لكنه غير قادر على معرفة ذلك)). إنتهى الاقتباس
 ويرجع القمص ثانيةً بعد أن شبههم بإيزابل الملكة الفاسقة الساحرة الكافرة الخائنة.-يقول أيضا
(("فقالوا له: من أنت لنعطي جوابًا للذين أرسلونا؟

ماذا تقول عن نفسك" [22].

سألوه أن يجيبهم من هو لا لكي يؤمنوا به، أو يطلبوا العماد منه، وإنما لمجرد تقديم إجابة لمرسليهم. كانوا يتوقعون منه أن ينالوا إجابة واضحة، خاصة وأنه قد حمل ملامح الجدية والصراحة، وقد كان.

v     لاحظوا كيف يضغطون عليه بأكثر عنف ليحثوه على الإجابة، مكررين أسئلتهم دون توقف، أما هو فبلطفٍ أزال عنهم المفاهيم الخاطئة بخصوص شخصه، ليقدم لهم ما هو حقيقي[188].

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم))وأيضاً
((أرسلوا إليه لا ليتحققوا من رسالته فيتجاوبوا معه، لأنهم يحسبون أنفسهم القادة العظماء للشعب. لكنهم أرادوا التعرف عليه من قبيل حب الاستطلاع، أو من قبيل ممارسة السلطة كأصحاب سلطان يشعرون بالمسئولية أن يكشفوا عن حقيقة شخص مثل هذا للشعب، إن كان ذلك وفقًا لمصالحهم. ولعلهم فعلوا هذا ليجدوا فيه علة، فيكتموا هذا الصوت الذي صدر من مصدر آخر غير السنهدرين صاحب السلطة العليا في الأمور الدينية)))- إنتهى الاقتباس
+++ كل هذا قاله القمص عن اللجنة التى تشكلت -والتى تنفخ فيها -فقد صار الان هناك -عسل بسكر -فى اليهود يا منافق ...
هؤلاء كان مفترض فيهم أن يكون أفضل فهما وتطبيقا وبر بالناموس والشريعة.ولكنهم لم يكونوا كذلك كما نفهم من الانجيل نفسه  كلا كلياً.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
 ندرس أقوال وتفاسير القمص تادرس يعقوب التى تغافلت عنها.  فى عنوان جديدالمسيح  كائن فى وسطهم  هل  من إرتباط  بين  وسطية المسيح  مع نبوة تث 18:15 المسلوبة طرف الدجالين.
إقرأ يا إنتقائي:-

((ولكن في وسطكم قائم الذي لستم تعرفونه" [26].

بحكمة سماوية وبشهادة حق أعلن لهم: "ما بالكم تنشغلون بمعموديتي؟ إنها كلا شيء إن قورنت بمعمودية تتحقق على الأبواب. معموديتي تهيئة لما هو أعظم: معمودية المسيا المنتظر، وقد جاء الوقت وحلّ بينكم وأنتم لا تعرفونه، وهذه هي خطيتكم. أود ألا تنشغلوا بي ولا بمعموديتي، بل بمن أشهد له ولمعموديته!" هكذا بروح إيليا الناري الذي لم يخشَ آخاب الملك وإيزابيل الشريرة بل أرعب قلبيهما، نطق أيضا يوحنا الجديد أمام اللجنة المرسلة من السنهدرين في شجاعة وجرأة بلا خوف. لم ينطق بكلمة فيها تشامخ، بل بروح التواضع وفي نفس الوقت شهد بروح الحق.

إلى الآن المسيح قائم أقرب إلى الإنسان مما يتصور الإنسان نفسه، لكنه غير قادر على معرفة ذلك. وكما قال القديس أغسطينوس أن السيد المسيح كان في داخله عميقًا أعمق من عمقه، وعاليًا أعلى من علوه، وأنه في غباوته خرج خارجًا يبحث عنه، وهو في داخله.

v     قال يوحنا المعمدان عن المسيح: "في وسطكم قائم الذي لستم تعرفونه"، لأنه كان لائقًا بالمسيح أن يختلط بالشعب كواحدٍ من كثيرين، إذ يعلمنا في كل موضع طبيعته الخالية من الكبرياء.

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

v     لتظهروا أهلًا أن يكون المسيح في وسطكم.

لأنه حيث يوجد السلام يوجد المسيح، إذ المسيح هو السلام.

وحيث يوجد البرّ يكون المسيح، لأن المسيح هو البرّ.

ليكن في وسطكم لكي تروه، لئلا يُقال لكم أنتم أيضًا: "ولكن في وسطكم قائم الذي لستم تعرفونه" [26]. لم يره اليهود هؤلاء الذين لم يؤمنوا به. إننا ننظر إليه بالورع، نتطلع إليه بالإيمان.

ليقف إذن في وسطكم، لكي تنفتح لكم السماوات التي تعلن مجد الله (مز1:19)، فتعلموا مشيئته، وتعملوا أعماله. من يرى يسوع تنفتح السماوات له كما انفتحت لاستفانوس (أع 56:7)[195].

القديس أمبروسيوس_))-



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
@@@+من  تفاسير القمص تادرس يعقوب وتغافلها الغشاش   فيما يتعلق  بعهد النعمة  هل من ثمة تناقض أو إهمال تطبيق شريعة موسي
((يتساءل العلامة أوريجينوس: إن كان يسوع قد أعلن أنه الحق (يو ١٤: ٦)، فكيف به قد صار الحق؟ ويجيب هكذا:ما وهبه الله من نعم في العهد القديم كانت رموزًا لنعمة العهد الجديد التي هي "الحق". لهذا فإن مجد العهد الجديد أعظم (٢ كو ٣: ١٠). صار اكتشاف النعمة في العهد الجديد أوضح، وتوزيعها بأكثر سخاء. وهكذا نلنا نعمة العهد الجديد عوض نعمة العهد القديم، ليس لأنها تناقضها، بل تحققها في كمالها بسخاء، تنميها إلى الكمال وتثبتها فينا. إذ نتغير إلى الصورة الإلهية من مجدٍ إلى مجدٍ، من درجةٍ إلى درجةٍ أعلى (٢ كو ٣: ١٨). النعمة التي نتقبلها أشبه بختم يشَّكلنا لنحمل أيقونة المسيح التي تزداد فينا وضوحًا (رو ٨: ٢٩) وتجعلنا أيقونة السماويات (١ كو ١٥: ٤٩).))
+-  إنتهى الاقتباس من تفسير  الدكتور المحترم القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى. فيما يتعلق بالنعمة والحق اللذان  صارا  بموجب عهد المسيح الجديد -إنجيل النعمة. لا   تناقضاً  ولا  عدم تطبيق الشريعة . أم أن سيادتك تنتقي تنتقي ..... يا   إنتقائي.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (1 مايو 2012)

> إقتباس  من مقال  الخسيس تابع الكذاب  عبد الكذاب مودى
 ((-(([ Dt:18:20 ]-[ واما النبي الذي يطغي فيتكلم باسمي كلاما لم اوصه ان يتكلم به او الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة اخرى فيموت ذلك النبي<< . ]فى باقى التراجم ( يقتل ذلك النبى وجزاؤه القتل )
[ Dt:18:21 ]-[ وان قلت في قلبك كيف نعرف الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرب. ]
[ Dt:18:22 ]-[ فما تكلم به النبي باسم الرب ولم يحدث ولم يصر فهو الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرببل بطغيان تكلم به النبي فلا تخف منه ]
سبق وأشرنا إنه من المستحيل أن يكون النبى الذى مثل موسى ان يكون نبى كااااااذب..وتقول باقى نصوص النبؤة التى نحن بصددها الآن ان النبى الكاذب ( جزاؤه القتل ) ويسوع قُتل _*بالفعل ؟ لماذا قتل يسوع ؟ لانه كاذب..وقيل فى العدد 22 (فما تكلم به النبى باسم*_ الرب ولم يحدث..فانه بطغيان تكلم به النبى) وجزاء هذا النبى القتل…فهل فعل يسوع مثل ذلك وتكلمب كلام لم يحدث ؟ دعونا نقرأ ماذا قال يسوع:
[ Mt:24:29 ] وللوقت بعد ضيق تلك الايام تظلم الشمس والقمر لا يعطي ضؤه والنجوم تسقط من السماء وقوات السموات تتزعزع. ]
[ Mt:24:30 ] وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الانسان في السماء.وحينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الارض ويبصرون ابن إلإنسان))-))  إنتهى الاقتباس
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الرد 
من هذه اللحظة يا رعديد يا جبان  -   لا إحترام للمشعوذ الكذاب الكذاب الكذاب الذى تتبعه   يامن تعتمد  على  حماية  أجهزة منحطة من صيع وهجامة معتبرين أنفسهم امن دولة وشوية سواقين بدو ملتحيين فى برلمانات اللئام ومن تضافر هؤلاء الفشلة ..جاءئت جهود هؤلاءالبلطجية من عصابات الاجرام لتسمح لخسيس جاهل مثلك يتطاول على مقدساتى  ويتهم خالقه بالكذب بينما ينبوع الكذب كله -الكذب والافتراء كله موجود ومعبود لديك.
لا إحترام لمقدساتك الدنسة التى تجبرون الاغيار ظلما وجورا وبلطجة على السكوت عن كشف تدليسها وافتراءاتها وجورها وزيفها ..ولما لا وبلدان الهيمنة الطائفية والتمييز العنصري الطائفي  -وهى المتداعية -مغمورة بجهود ابيكم ابليس .
هذا من حيث المبدأ  وعما قريب  نستكمل الرد الموضوعى.<@


----------



## ElectericCurrent (1 مايو 2012)

> إقتباس  من مقال  الخسيس تابع الكذاب  عبد الكذاب مودى
 ((-(([ Dt:18:20 ]-[ واما النبي الذي يطغي فيتكلم باسمي كلاما لم اوصه ان يتكلم به او الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة اخرى فيموت ذلك النبي<< . ]فى باقى التراجم ( يقتل ذلك النبى وجزاؤه القتل )
[ Dt:18:21 ]-[ وان قلت في قلبك كيف نعرف الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرب. ]
[ Dt:18:22 ]-[ فما تكلم به النبي باسم الرب ولم يحدث ولم يصر فهو الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرببل بطغيان تكلم به النبي فلا تخف منه ]
سبق وأشرنا إنه من المستحيل أن يكون النبى الذى مثل موسى ان يكون نبى كااااااذب..وتقول باقى نصوص النبؤة التى نحن بصددها الآن ان النبى الكاذب ( جزاؤه القتل ) ويسوع قُتل _*بالفعل ؟ لماذا قتل يسوع ؟ لانه كاذب..وقيل فى العدد 22 (فما تكلم به النبى باسم*_ الرب ولم يحدث..فانه بطغيان تكلم به النبى) وجزاء هذا النبى القتل…فهل فعل يسوع مثل ذلك وتكلمب كلام لم يحدث ؟ دعونا نقرأ ماذا قال يسوع:
[ Mt:24:29 ] وللوقت بعد ضيق تلك الايام تظلم الشمس والقمر لا يعطي ضؤه والنجوم تسقط من السماء وقوات السموات تتزعزع. ]
[ Mt:24:30 ] وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الانسان في السماء.وحينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الارض ويبصرون ابن إلإنسان))-))  إنتهى الاقتباس
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الرد 
من هذه اللحظة يا رعديد يا جبان  -   لا إحترام للمشعوذ الكذاب الكذاب الكذاب الذى تتبعه   يامن تعتمد  على  حماية  أجهزة منحطة من صيع وهجامة معتبرين أنفسهم امن دولة وشوية سواقين بدو ملتحيين فى برلمانات اللئام ومن تضافر هؤلاء الفشلة ..جاءئت جهود هؤلاءالبلطجية من عصابات الاجرام لتسمح لخسيس جاهل مثلك يتطاول على مقدساتى  ويتهم خالقه بالكذب بينما ينبوع الكذب كله -الكذب والافتراء كله موجود ومعبود لديك.
لا إحترام لمقدساتك الدنسة التى تجبرون الاغيار ظلما وجورا وبلطجة على السكوت عن كشف تدليسها وافتراءاتها وجورها وزيفها ..ولما لا وبلدان الهيمنة الطائفية والتمييز العنصري الطائفي  -وهى المتداعية -مغمورة بجهود ابيكم ابليس .
هذا من حيث المبدأ  وعما قريب  نستكمل الرد الموضوعى.<@


----------



## ElectericCurrent (1 مايو 2012)

سب  الرب يسوع المسيح القدوس البار واتهامه جهلا بالكذب  من اسفل وأحقر غمة أخرجت للناس 
إقتباس
((ل أن يكون النبى الذى مثل موسى ان يكون نبى كااااااذب..وتقول باقى نصوص النبؤة التى نحن بصددها الآن ان النبى الكاذب ( جزاؤه القتل ) ويسوع قُتل بالفعل ؟ لماذا قتل يسوع _*؟ لانه كاذب..وقيل*_ فى العدد 22 (فما تكلم به النبى باسم الرب ولم يحدث..فانه بطغيان تكلم به النبى) وجزاء هذا النبى القتل…)) إنتهى الاقتباس 
لفضح    غبن وجور القوادين   عملاء أمن الدولة وهاكرز الانتر نت من مسئؤلي البوليس الايدولوجى المنحاز. \\ والكيل بألف مكيال ||  والانحياز لفرض بلطجة أخس وأحقر واكذب وأكفر غمة أخرجت للناس.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (1 مايو 2012)

الاقتباس من الوحى الالهى القدسي((Deu 18:15  נביא מקרבך מאחיך כמני יקים לך יהוה אלהיך אליו תשׁמעון׃ 
Deu 18:16  ככל אשׁר־שׁאלת מעם יהוה אלהיך בחרב ביום הקהל לאמר לא אסף לשׁמע את־קול יהוה אלהי ואת־האשׁ הגדלה הזאת לא־אראה עוד ולא אמות׃ 
Deu 18:17  ויאמר יהוה אלי היטיבו אשׁר דברו׃ )) إنتهى الاقتباس من الوحى الالهى القدسي
تعليق 
إذا كان أتباع مدعى النبوة الدجال -  المستميتون فى البحث له عن شرعية ومشروعية  -
يتعللون   بل يدعون زورا وبلا دليل  بأن نسبه يتصل إلى   إسماعيل   أخو  إسحق  من أبيه -بفرض كون ذلك الافتراء صدقا وليس زيفا وكذبا ككل عقائدهم- 
تعالوا نقرأ   كم  من أخ لاسحق من أبيه 
سفر التكوين -الاصحاح الخامس والعشرون - الغريب أن الاصدقاء المجرمين-ليسانس فى الانتقائية فهم يستشهدون بسفر التكوين فى آشياء ويتناسون ما يقض مضاجعهم ويكون شوكة فى ((خاصرة الامة)).-تعالى نحطلهم الشوكة فى ...خاصرة أمهاتهم.
((وعاد إبراهيم فأخذ زوجة اسمها قطورة

2 فولدت له: زمران ويقشان ومدان ومديان ويشباق وشوحا

3 وولد يقشان: شبا وددان. وكان بنو ددان: أشوريم ولطوشيم ولأميم

4 وبنو مديان: عيفة وعفر وحنوك وأبيداع وألدعة. جميع هؤلاء بنو قطورة

5 وأعطى إبراهيم إسحاق كل ما كان له

6 وأما بنو السراري اللواتي كانت لإبراهيم فأعطاهم إبراهيم عطايا، وصرفهم عن إسحاق ابنه شرقا إلى أرض المشرق، وهو بعد حي

7 وهذه أيام سني حياة إبراهيم التي عاشها: مئة وخمس وسبعون سنة))  إنتهى الاقتباس

وبقيت الشوكة إياها.

تـــخــّـــيــــــل  عزيزى المُضلل والمغرر به  كم  قبيلة يحق لها توقع وتحتيم  مجئ (النبي المخلص) منها أيضا ..إذا إتبعنا مقايسكم
بس البحث العلمى  يلزمنا بإستكمال الصورة 
من سفر التكوين الاصحاح الاصحاح السادس والثلاثين 

<وهذه مواليد عيسو أبي أدوم في جبل سعير

10 هذه أسماء بني عيسو : أليفاز ابن عدا امرأة عيسو، ورعوئيل ابن بسمة امرأة عيسو

11 وكان بنو أليفاز: تيمان وأومار وصفوا وجعثام وقناز

12 وكانت تمناع سرية لأليفاز بن عيسو، فولدت لأليفاز عماليق. هؤلاء بنو عدا امرأة عيسو

13 وهؤلاء بنو رعوئيل: نحث وزارح وشمة ومزة. هؤلاء كانوا بني بسمة امرأة عيسو

14 وهؤلاء كانوا بني أهوليبامة بنت عنى بنت صبعون امرأة عيسو، ولدت لعيسو: يعوش ويعلام وقورح

15 هؤلاء أمراء بني عيسو: بنو أليفاز بكر عيسو: أمير تيمان وأمير أومار وأمير صفو وأمير قناز

16 وأمير قورح وأمير جعثام وأمير عماليق. هؤلاء أمراء أليفاز في أرض أدوم. هؤلاء بنو عدا

17 وهؤلاء بنو رعوئيل بن عيسو: أمير نحث وأمير زارح وأمير شمة وأمير مزة. هؤلاء أمراء رعوئيل في أرض أدوم. هؤلاء بنو بسمة امرأة عيسو

18 وهؤلاء بنو أهوليبامة امرأة عيسو: أمير يعوش وأمير يعلام وأمير قورح. هؤلاء أمراء أهوليبامة بنت عنى امرأة عيسو

19 هؤلاء بنو عيسو الذي هو أدوم، وهؤلاء أمراؤهم

20 هؤلاء بنو سعير الحوري سكان الأرض: لوطان وشوبال وصبعون وعنى

21 وديشون وإيصر وديشان . هؤلاء أمراء الحوريين بنو سعير في أرض أدوم

22 وكان ابنا لوطان: حوري وهيمام. وكانت تمناع أخت لوطان>))  إنتهى الاقتباس من النص القدسي 
وهؤلاء كلهم حسب مقايسكم يحل ويحق لهم   أن يكون منهم النبي المسيح المخلص.
من وسط إخوتهم .:36_11_13:


----------



## ibnelfady (2 مايو 2012)

> *وهنا نخلص ما سبق فى نقطتين:*
> 
> *النقطةالأولى: من الذى ذهب ليسأل يوحنا من أنت ؟ *
> 
> *النقطة الثانية: ما هو السؤال , وما هى إجابة يوحنا على سؤالهم ؟*


 
*وبعدين*



> *النقطة الأولى: من الذى ذهب ليسأل يوحنا من أنت ؟*
> 
> *وهنا تتحدث النصوص عندما ظهر يوحنا فأرسل اليهود *
> *من أورشليم كهنة ولاويين ليسألو يوحنا من أنت..وهنا سؤال يطرح نفسه .. من هم الكهنة *
> ...


 
*مين قالك ان الكهنة واللاويين على دراية كاملة بالشريعة ....ياريت ما تجبش كلام من دماغك*



> *(1)فيجيب *
> *تادرس يعقوب ملطى:*
> *
> 
> ...







*فين بقا الكلام اللى بيقول انهم على دراية كاملة بالتوراه*




> *(2)ويجيب *
> *الأب متى المسكين ( صفحه 128 ):*
> 
> *((حين أرسل إليه اليهودُ من *
> ...


*فين بقا الكلام اللى بيقول انهم على دراية كاملة بالتوراه*



> *<h2>(3)ونقرأ فى التفسير التطبيقى :*
> 
> *كان قادة اليهود من الفريسيين (1: 24)، وهم جزء من السنهدريم، وهو مجلس رؤساء اليهود المسئول عن الحالة الروحية للأمة. وكثيرا ما ندد كل من الرب يسوع ويوحنا المعمدان بهؤلاء الفريسيين. وكان الكثيرون منهم يطيعون شرائع الله ظاهريا كي يبدوا أتقياء ورعين، لكن قلوبهم داخليا كانت مملوءة من الكبرياء والجشع. وكان الفريسيون يؤمنون بأن تقاليدهم الشفهية الخاصة على نفس القدر من الأهمية مثل كلمة الله الموحاة*
> 
> ...


 
*فين بقا الكلام اللى بيقول انهم على دراية كاملة بالتوراه وبلاش تجيب كلام من دماغك*



> *
> النقطة
> 
> الثانية: ما هو السؤال , وما هى إجابة يوحنا على سؤالهم
> ...


*
 


*
*دى افتراضاتك انت ؟*



> *وهذا ليس قولى بل قول *
> *الأب متى المسكين والقديس أغسطينوس *
> *:*
> 
> ...


 


> *القديس أغسطينوس من تفسير تادرس يعقوب ملطى:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
*النبى الذى تنبأ عنه موسى بالرجوع لسفر التثنية الاصحاح 18 اية 15*

[Q-BIBLE]
«يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من إخوتك مثلي. له تسمعون.

[/Q-BIBLE]فى الاية دى بيتكلم عن ان الله سوف يقيم النبى من بنى اسرائيل لأن الكلام موجه لبنى 

اسرائيل ويقول انه هيقيم النبى من وسطك من اخوتك اى انه سيكون من بنى اسرائيل 

 
*ويقول ايضا* <<*مثلى*>> *اى* *انه  مثل الله وعلشان اثبت لك ان الله هو الذى يكلم موسى ارجع للإصحاح الاول من السفر ايه  6-5*



[Q-BIBLE]
*في عبر الأردن في أرض موآب ابتدأ موسى يشرح هذه الشريعة قائلا:*

*«الرب إلهنا كلمنا في حوريب قائلا: كفاكم قعود في هذا الجبل!*


[/Q-BIBLE]* وفى الاصحاح الـ 18 ايه 18 بيقول*

[Q-BIBLE]
*أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط إخوتهم مثلك وأجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به.*

[/Q-BIBLE]
 

*اى ان النبى يحمل صفتين :*

*الاولى انه مثل الله .هل النبى الموجود فى افتراضاتك وخيالك مثل الله ....!*
*الثانية انه مثل موسى .هل النبى الموجود فى خيالك كان يفعل معجزات مثل موسى ... !*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 مايو 2012)

الاقتباس ((نقطة الثانية: ما هو السؤال , وما هى إجابة يوحنا على سؤالهم ؟

وبعد ما عرفنا من الذين ذهبوا ليسألوا يوحنا المعمدان ينبغى علينا أن نعرف ما هو سؤالهم وما هى إجابة يوحنا عليهم , ودار بينهم حوار أستمر على هيئة سؤال وجواب وهو واضح كما فى النصوص:

[Jn.1.19][وهذه هي شهادة يوحنا حين ارسل اليهود من اورشليم كهنة ولاويين ليسألوه من انت.]

[Jn.1.20][فاعترف ولم ينكر واقرّ اني لست انا المسيح.]

[Jn.1.21][فسألوه اذا ماذا.ايليا انت.فقال لست انا.النبي انت.فاجاب لا.]



ونلخص هذا الحوار فى شكل مبسط كالأتى:

* الكهنة : من أنت ؟ ——————- أجاب يوحنا : أنا لست المسيح .

* الكهنة: هل أنت ايليا ؟ ————— أجاب يوحنا : لست انا .

* الكهنة: هل أنت النبى؟ ————— أجاب يوحنا : لا .

اقتباس:
اذن يوحنا نفى أن يكون أحد الأشخاص الثلاثه : ( المسيح , ايليا , النبى )

اقتباس:
ونلاحظ شىء فى غاية الأهمية ان السؤال عن النبى لم يكن ( أنبى أنت ؟ ) بل كان ( النبى أنت ؟) فكانت معرفه بالألف واللام لان هذا النبى معروف .. وأن كان السؤال ( أنبى أنت ؟ ) لأجاب نعم , لان يوحنا المعمدان نبى .. وهذا ليس قولى بل قول الأب متى المسكين والقديس أغسطينوس :

متى المسكين صفحة 133 :

وكان رد المعمدان بالنفى , مع ملاحظة أن كلمة ” النبى ” جاءت معّرفة بـ”أل” . فالسؤال لم يَرد “هل أنت نبى”؟ وإلا كان الرد معروفاً مسبّقاً , فهو كان محسوباً أنه نبى لدى كل الشعب , والمسيح نفسه أمّن على هذا وزاد عليه “وأعظم من نبى ” .

القديس أغسطينوس من تفسير تادرس يعقوب ملطى:

لم يقولوا ليوحنا: أنى أنت ؟ أى هل أنت واحد من الأنبياء ؟ ولكنهم سالوه قائلين ” النبى أنت؟” بإضافة أداة التعريف. بمعنى هل أنت النبى الذى سبق موسى فأخبر عنه (تث 15:18)؟ أذكر هذا المعنى ولم ينكر أنه نبى لكنه أنكر أنه هو ذاك النبى )))-
  إنتهى الاقتباس من الهجوم 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الرد
+  أكمل قراءة التفـاســـيـــر بإمانة  وتدقيق:
لتعرف أن  القديس يوحنا  المعمدان  -رغم  كونه  نبي العلي يدعى (لوقا الاصحاح الاول :75 بقداسة وبر قدامه جميع أيام حياتنا

76 وأنت أيها الصبي نبي العلي تدعى، لأنك تتقدم أمام وجه الرب لتعد طرقه

77 لتعطي شعبه معرفة الخلاص بمغفرة خطاياهم)) أنتهى الاقتباس من الوحى الالهى القدسي.
++++++++++++++++++++++
وبشهاده  ربنا يسوع المسيح :وكفي بها شهاده ) يوحنا  نبي وأعظم  من  نبي 
(متى21:32 لأن يوحنا جاءكم في طريق الحق فلم تؤمنوا به، وأما العشارون والزواني فآمنوا به. وأنتم إذ رأيتم لم تندموا أخيرا لتؤمنوا به)+
+وأيضاً(الانجيل بحسب متى 11:-4 فأجاب يسوع وقال لهما: اذهبا وأخبرا يوحنا بما تسمعان وتنظران

5 العمي يبصرون، والعرج يمشون، والبرص يطهرون، والصم يسمعون، والموتى يقومون، والمساكين يبشرون

6 وطوبى لمن لا يعثر في

7 وبينما ذهب هذان ابتدأ يسوع يقول للجموع عن يوحنا: ماذا خرجتم إلى البرية لتنظروا ؟ أقصبة تحركها الريح

8 لكن ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا؟ أإنسانا لابسا ثيابا ناعمة؟ هوذا الذين يلبسون الثياب الناعمة هم في بيوت الملوك

9 لكن _*ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا؟ أنبيا؟ نعم، أقول لكم، وأفضل من نبي*_

10 فإن هذا هو الذي كتب عنه: ها أنا أرسل أمام وجهك ملاكي الذي يهيئ طريقك قدامك

11 الحق أقول لكم: لم يقم بين المولودين من النساء أعظم من يوحنا المعمدان، ولكن الأصغر في ملكوت السماوات أعظم منه))+
+الانجيل بحسب لوقا الاصحاحالسابع كالاتى:-
(22 فأجاب يسوع وقال لهما: اذهبا وأخبرا يوحنا بما رأيتما وسمعتما: إن العمي يبصرون، والعرج يمشون، والبرص يطهرون، والصم يسمعون، والموتى يقومون، والمساكين يبشرون

23 وطوبى لمن لا يعثر في

24 فلما مضى رسولا يوحنا، ابتدأ يقول للجموع عن يوحنا: ماذا خرجتم إلى البرية لتنظروا؟ أقصبة تحركها الريح

25 بل ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا؟ أإنسانا لابسا ثيابا ناعمة؟ هوذا الذين في اللباس الفاخر والتنعم هم في قصور الملوك

26 بل_* ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا؟ أنبيا؟ نعم، أقول لكم: وأفضل من نبي*_

27 هذا هو الذي كتب عنه : ها أنا أرسل أمام وجهك ملاكي الذي يهيئ طريقك قدامك

28 لأني أقول لكم: إنه بين المولودين من النساء ليس نبي أعظم من يوحنا المعمدان، ولكن الأصغر في ملكوت الله أعظم منه

29 وجميع الشعب إذ سمعوا والعشارون برروا الله معتمدين بمعمودية يوحنا..
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
يوحنا أعظم المولودين من النساء - لكنه   تصاغرت لديه إعتبارياً كل هذه الحقائق  التى لم ينكرها المسيح  بل أقرها صدقا وحقاً -ولكن أنكرها يوحنا  تواضعاً ,إحتساباً  فقط لكونه السابق للمسيح   يعنى-الصوت الصارخ الذى يعد الطريق امام المسيح..
فكأنى بالطبيب الذى يقف بجوار أستاذه الفضيل  القدير   فينكر نفسه قياسا بعملقة أستاذه ويتصاغر دونه طواعيةص تقديراً لمعلمه العظيم . فيا دجال لم يكن إنكار القديس يوحنا  المعمدان إنكارا نافياً جازماً بل نفياً معنوياً إعتباريا  - إكتفاءاً بكونه الصوت الصارخ الذى يهيئ الطريق أمام المسيح أفلا يكفي  حاجباً أو عسكرياً فخراً وعزاً وفخاراً  كونه المتقدم مباشرةً   امام وجه اعظم الملوك ليهيئ طريقه.
فهذا شبيه -والقياس مع الفارق -وأعوذ بالله من هذا التشبيه -بالحماقات التى يكتبها أمثالك -فهم يتنطعون فى مؤخرة كل كتاباتهم الحمقي -(  بهذه العبارة العبيطة الهبيطة على ما فيها من جنون العظمة ونرجسية أعييت من يداويها_* الحمدلله على نعمة الاجرام وكفي بها نعمة) فهل فى هذه العبارة الطائشة نفياً مطلقاً جازماً حازماً فعلياً لوجود أى نعمة أخرى إلى جوار نقمة النقّم.-هل وصلك المعنى!!!.  كنت متأكد انك ل*_ن تفهم.


----------



## ibnelfady (2 مايو 2012)

ياريت يا مولكا براحة علينا وما تحطش الشبهة التانية الا لما كله يجيب اخره


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مايو 2012)

> ياريت يا مولكا براحة علينا وما تحطش الشبهة التانية الا لما كله يجيب اخره



حاضر، بس مش كتير اوي، يعني بالكتير اوي اوي اوي، 8 ايام عشان نتعود على السرعة..


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مايو 2012)

وكدا كدا الوقت مفتوح بعد إنزال الشبهة الثانية، مع تعديلي لحاجات وقعنا فيها اثناء الرد على الشبهة دي عشان نتلافاها في الشبهات الجاية..


----------



## Ibrahim al Copti (2 مايو 2012)

*سلام المسيح للجميع +++
وبالأخص لأستاذنا الكبير مولكا 
يا جماعة الردود بتاعتكم رائعة جدا ومفصلة وفيها مجهود ..
لكن أنا اتعلمت من استاذي البابلي ايام زمان لما كنت أكثر نشاطا ... الردود اللي تفقع . 
المختصر المفيد يعني .. وده رد بسيط أحب أشارككم بيه 
هو رد غير تقليدي طبعا . وممكن كثير يعتبروه أي كلام 
معلش استحملوني 
ملخص الموضوع اللي عمله المسلم أن محمد هو "النبي المخلص"
أولا نحن لا نحتاج لمسلم أن يقرأ لنا تفسيراتنا ... لأن ولا واحد من المفسرين اللي جابهم يعترف بمحمد من الأساس ـ فلو هو معترف بما يقولون ممكن نجيبله من كتاباتهم ما يثبت أن نبوة موسى كانت على المسيح وينتهي الموضوع :t16:
ثانيا وده الأهم  لو محمد هو النبي المخلص ... اللي منتظرينه اليهود 
1) لما جاء محمد خلص اليهود من ايه ؟ 
الاغلب إنه خلصهم من حياتهم :t33:
2) ولما هو المخلص بتاعهم ... قتلهم ليه وأجلاهم من شبهة الجزيرة العربية ؟
ليه قتل بني النضير وبني قنيقاع وبني قريظة ؟
3) ولما هو المخلص بتاعهم ليه ترك قبلة اليهود إلى بيت المقدس (كان بيصلي ليها الأول) وغيرها إلى قبلة الأوثان في الكعبة الوثنية 
**4) ولما هو المخلص بتاعهم أنكر أصوامهم ليه (صوك عاشوراء) وبدلها بصوم رمضان الوثني *
*5) ولما هو المخلص بتاعهم ليه كسر الشرائع بتاعتهم *
* إذا صليتم فاتزروا ، و ارتدوا ، و لا تشبهوا باليهود - **الراوي: 	 	عبدالله بن عمر  	المحدث:   		الألباني	       -   المصدر:  صحيح الجامع   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  671* (*خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح)
وسمح بنكاح المتعة مخالفا وصية "لا تزن" في التشريع اليهودي 
*​ 

*ثالثا : الموضوع ساقط بامتياز . لأن المسلم قبل أن يقنع المسيحي بأن محمد هو النبي المخلص اللي منتزرينه اليهود ، لازم يثبت انه نبي أولا . :smil12:

ده مجرد رد بسيط يخص الفكرة نفسها من غير الدخول في تفاصيل اللت والعجن اللي عملها المسلم 

سلام المسيح للجميع +++
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (2 مايو 2012)

أسف لتأخري بسبب الاشغال ...لكن ما علينا ...اعجبتني حقيقة ردود الجميع وهي اذا نمت فتنم عن غيرة متقدة للمسيحية الحقة ...فبهذا نحن نثبت يوماً بعد يوم بأنه لا يوجد ما يهز مسيحيتنا...واتذكر بهذا ما كتبه الاخ مولكا العزيز بأن كل الشبهات ضعيفة وهزيلة مهما كانت محبوكة وطويلة ...والنموذج الذي نراه أمامنا هو أسلوب من أساليب الخبط الغير مسؤول واللاواعي ...لذلك سوف أستخدم أسلوب "قلب الطاولة"  وكذلك المقارنة المنطقية كي نضع الامور في نصابها وما من سؤال الا وهناك اجابة له ..

الاساس الذي يريد الوصول اليه طارح الشبهة هو أن النص الكتابي من تثنية الاشتراع يتوافق مع رغبته بأنها لنبي الاسلام محمد، وقد أعتمد في ذلك على عمل مقارنات مع نصوص أنجيلية أخرى من العهد الجديد كي يسقط عليها مفاهيمه..

هل المسيح مثل موسى؟ هذه كانت من المقارنات التي شهدناها لطارح الشبهة وفي هذا الخصوص نجلب لنضع أمام القاريء العزيز ما يقوله علماء اللاهوت والتفسير: يقول "وايت لوك سبارو" في كتابه (إصلاح دراسة الكتاب المقدس Reformation study Bible, the) بخصوص هذه الاية التالي:

"ان موسى هذا النبي المرموق في العهد القديم يقدم لليهود مفهوم النبوة عند الاسرائيليين، فأن الله يخاطب الشعب الاسرائيلي من خلال تعاقب الانبياء كوسطاء لكلمة الله المرسلة للشعب، وبقية انبياء العهد القديم كان لهم نفس الوظائف التي لموسى، *ولكن *ولا احد من هؤلاء الانبياء كان وسيطاً اساسياً للعهد "اي عهد الله مع الشعب" ولم يكن هناك نبي أخر له هذه العلاقة الوثيقة بالرب والتي من خلالها يستلهم الوحي الالهي بهذا الوضوح مثلما كان يتلقاها موسى النبي (وهذا الشيء واضح في سفر العدد اصحاح 12 اية 6 الى 8:

6" فَقَالَ: «اسْمَعَا كَلاَمِي. إِنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ نَبِيٌّ لِلرَّبِّ، فَبِالرُّؤْيَا أَسْتَعْلِنُ لَهُ. فِي الْحُلْمِ أُكَلِّمُهُ.
7 وَأَمَّا عَبْدِي مُوسَى فَلَيْسَ هكَذَا، بَلْ هُوَ أَمِينٌ فِي كُلِّ بَيْتِي.
8 فَمًا إِلَى فَمٍ وَعَيَانًا أَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَهُ، لاَ بِالأَلْغَازِ. وَشِبْهَ الرَّبِّ يُعَايِنُ. فَلِمَاذَا لاَ تَخْشَيَانِ أَنْ تَتَكَلَّمَا عَلَى عَبْدِي مُوسَى؟».

وهاتان النقطتان أساسيتان كي تعبران عن نبؤة موسى للمسيح كونه مساوٍ لموسى بل واعظم، وبأنه وسيط العهد بين الله وشعبه وهذا ما قاله المسيح نفسه في انجيل معلمنا يوحنا اصحاح 5 ايات 45 الى 47:

"45 لا تظنوا أني أشكوكم إلى الآب. يوجد الذي يشكوكم وهو موسى، الذي عليه رجاؤكم 
46 لأنكم لو كنتم تصدقون موسى لكنتم تصدقونني، لأنه هو كتب عني 
47 فإن كنتم لستم تصدقون كتب ذاك، فكيف تصدقون كلامي"



> Moses, the preeminent prophet of the Old
> Testament period, introduces the topic of Israelite prophecy. God would
> communicate His word to Israel through a succession of prophets. As mediators of
> God’s word to the people, the other Old Testament prophets would function in
> ...


وبهذا فنحن طرحنا نقطة لا شك فيها بأن هذا العدد من العهد القديم يتحدث عن المسيح لا محالة كونه يتطابق مع وضع موسى في القديم! فأين محمد من هذا! وما هو العهد الذي يمثله محمد بين شعبه والله؟! لهذا فالمسيح كان مثل موسى بأيجاد عهد جديد بين الله وشعبه وهذا العهد أقيم بدمه المسيح الزكي الذي أدى لاصلاحنا بالذات الإلهية..

اما الكلام عن المقارنات التي أوردها ...فهناك اكثر من شيئين يشترك بهما المسيح وموسى ومن تفسير انطونيوس فكري للعهد القديم:

العدد 39:
 جماعة إسرائيل أرادات رجم موسى ليعودوا إلى مصر ( عد 1:14-4،10) وهكذا فعلوا بالمسيح. رجعوا بقلوبهم إلى مصر= أى ضلوا وإنحرفوا وإشتاقت قلوبهم لخيرات مصر وللشهوات الحسية وأخيراً تمردوا. 
العدد 40:
 الأباء أرادوا لهم آلهة تتقدمهم واليهود الحاليين بقيادة قيافا قالوا ليس لنا ملك إلاّ قيصر. 

هذه ايضاً حقائق تضاف الى ما تقدم به السادة الاعزاء في ردودهم..

اما الجهل المستفحل في قول طارح الشبهة:



> فهيا بنا بسيوف الحق ننسفها نسفا :
> 
> إذا كان بالفعل يسوع هو النبى الذى تكلم عنه موسى فى سفر التثنية..فهل ترضى يا
> نصرانى ان يكون إلهك الذى تعبده مثل نبى ؟ فهل تقبل ان يسوع الذى هو الله المتجسد
> مثل موسى ؟


 
سيوف؟ اذا كان لك سيوف عزيزنا المسلم فالمسيحيين ممنطقين أحقاءهم بالحق، ولابسين درع البر، وحاذين أرجلكم باستعداد انجيل السلام حاملين فوق الكل ترس الايمان الذي به يقدرون أن يطفئوا جميع سهام الشرير الملتهبة "وسيوفه"...وانا لا اقصدك انت هنا كشخص لا سامح الله - بل أقصد الفكر الذي لا يمت للحق بصلة...

ونقول لهذا القول المعكر بمفاهيم غير مسيحية، فأن المسيح يشبه موسى بالجسد فحسب وليس بالسلطة والقوة - لذلك نرى المرأة السامرية تطلق على يسوع لقب نبي لانه استطاع تمييز زوجها من بين العلاقات الاخرى وايضاً اخبرها بأمور كان يعرفها عنها فهل هذا نبي ام لا؟ هذا ما قاله القديس اوغسطين...

Christ Like Moses in the Flesh. Augustine: “Like me,” says Moses. This means according to the form of the flesh, not to the eminence of majesty. Therefore we find the Lord Jesus called a prophet. Accordingly that woman  is no longer greatly in error when she says, “I see that you are a prophet.”4 She begins to call her husband, to exclude the adulterer. “I see that you are a prophet.” And she begins to ask about a thing that constantly disturbs her. Tractate on the Gospel of John 15.23.1.5

Lienhard, J. T., & Rombs, R. J. (2001). Exodus, Leviticus, Numbers, Deuteronomy. Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure OT 3. (304). Downers Grove, Ill.: InterVarsity Press.


 هذه هي المفاصل الرئيسية للشبهة التي تم تفنيدها ومنها أنطلقنا من صميم الهدف الاساسي للشبهة ...اما الامور الفرعية الاخرى فلا قيمة لها أمام الموضوع الاساسي :النبي هو المسيح له كل المجد...والنبؤة تخص المسيح له كل الاكرام والسجود

تحياتي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 مايو 2012)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *يا ايرينى النبى مقصود بها هل انت النبى الذى تكلم عنه موسى فى سفر التثنية
> اى المقصود هل انت المسيح المخلص
> فلسنا فى حصة لغة عربية واللغة العربية ليست لغت
> الانجيل ولكن ماهو مكتوب هو لتوضيح المعنى
> ...



*آسفة جدا لم أنتبه

كان المفروض أجيب الترجمة الانجليزية 

آسفة 

المرة الجاية ح أدقق أكتر​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 مايو 2012)

يقول الكذاب تابع الكذاب الكذوب عبد الكذاب  أن الرب يسوع المسيح  -كاذب !!
ربما إستدل على ذلك من  سفر الرؤيا3الايه7 او 3الايه14  ماهو بيقرأ بالمقلوب-والشواهد كثيرة عن صدق ربنا يسوع المسيح ومصداقيته- المهم  ان هذا السقيم له وجهه نظر وهى كاتالى 
حيث ان الايه 34  من الاصحاح 24 لانجيل متى  هو يفسرها على هواه وعلى جهله   يبقي الحل ان المسيح يسوع كاذب...كيف يقول المسيح لا ينقضى هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله ؟؟؟!!!وانقضى ذلك الجيل ولم يحدث ما فى ذهن  مودى دوودى  -وبالصورة التى قررها هو -فاستنتج ان المسيح كاذب...
اليكم التفاسير المسيحيةو التى اوضحت ما الذى تنبأ المسيح عن حدوثه وهل بصورة رمزية ام حسب ما تخيل موددووى دودى:
من تفسير القمص أنطونيوس  فكرى : -إقتباس حرفي:-نص-
((الآيات (32-34): "فمن شجرة التين تعلموا المثل متى صار غصنها رخصا وأخرجت أوراقها تعلمون أن الصيف قريب. هكذا انتم أيضًا متى رأيتم هذا كله فاعلموا انه قريب على الأبواب. الحق أقول لكم لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله."
هذه الأقوال يقولها المسيح يوم الثلاثاء صباحًا.وقد توجه إلى الهيكل صباحًا مع تلاميذه وفي الطريق رأوا التينة اليابسة والتي كانت علامة على نهاية الدولة اليهودية، وحينما رآها التلاميذ تعجبوا. والآن ومازالت هذه القصة في أذهانهم تثير تساؤلاتهم نجد المسيح يشير مرة أخرى إلى شجرة التين أنها لابد وستعود للإخضرار قبل نهاية العالم، إشارة لأن اليهود سيعودون ويكونون ثانية مملكتهم استعدادًا لقبولهم ضد المسيح وسيكون قبولهم له خرابًا لهم ولدولتهم ولأورشليم ثانية (إذًا هذه العلامات لخراب أورشليم تنطبق على خرابها لأول مرة سنة 70م على يد تيطس وخرابها نهائيًا في أيام نهاية العالم). ولكن تجمع اليهود سيكون له هدف آخر، أن هناك بقية مؤمنة ستدرك مع الأحداث أن المسيح الذي رفضوه وصلبوه هو المسيا المنتظر فيؤمنوا به، وأن ضد المسيح هذا هو الشر نفسه مجسدًا، فيرفضوه ويكون إيمان اليهود هو علامة النهاية (رو25:11-26). إلاّ أننا أيضًا يمكن أن نفسر قول المسيح هنا، أنه كما تعرفون أن الصيف قريب إذا لاحظتم أن أوراق شجرة التين تصبح خضراء، فأنتم سيمكنكم أن تميزوا النهاية من العلامات التي أعطيتها لكم. الصيف= الضيقة العظيمة (آية21).

لا يمضي هذا الجيل= الجيل يقدر بحوالي 40-50سنة. وهذه الآية خاصة بخراب أورشليم. ولقد خربت أورشليم فعلًا بعد المسيح بحوالي 37سنة، وربما يشير هذا إلى إنقضاء سنوات قليلة بعد تكوين أورشليم والدولة اليهودية في نهاية الأزمان ليأتي المسيح الدجال إليها كعلامة للنهاية، والجيل الذي رأى تكوين إسرائيل أو عودة إسرائيل للوجود سيرى نهايتها، كما أن الجيل الذي رأي المسيح رأي خراب أورشليم على يد تيطس.


الآيات (35-36): "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول. وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا ملائكة السماوات إلا أبي وحده."
المعنى أنه لا يصح أن نجهد أنفسنا في تحديد السنة أو الشهر الذي يأتي فيه المسيح، فالمسيح لا يريد أن يعلنه فالمسيح يعلن وينفذ ما يريده الآب، ولكن الارادة واحدة والمعرفة واحدة. فلنتضع ولا نحاول أن نعلم ما أغلق المسيح معرفته على الإنسان. وما طلبه المسيح منّا بدلًا من تحديد الأزمنة هو أن نسهر وتكون مستعدين (42، 44) وأن لا ننخدع بأي ضلالة خارج الكنيسة.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 مايو 2012)

ما سبق كان تفسير القمص انطونيوس فكرى والان لدينا تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى:
نص:
2. مثَل شجرة التين

"فمن شجرة التين تعلّموا المثَل،

متى صار غصنها رخصًا،

وأخرجت أوراقها تعلمون أن الصيف قريب،

هكذا أنتم أيضًا متى رأيتم هذا كلّه فاعلموا أنه قريب على الأبواب.

الحق أقول لكم لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كلّه" [32-34].

بعد أن قدّم لنا السيِّد المسيح العلامات السابقة لمجيئه في نهاية الأزمنة كما في مجيئه ليملك علينا روحيًا ونحن على الأرض أي في حياتنا الروحيّة أراد أن يوجِّه أفكارنا إلى الجانب الروحي لا الاهتمام بالأوقات والأزمنة. كأنه يقول إن كنتم تعرفون أن تميّزوا الأزمنة فتُدركون أن الصيف قد اقترب خلال شجرة التين متى صار غصنها رخصًا وأخرجت أوراقها، فبالأولى والأهم أن تتطلّعوا إلى هذه العلامات التي قدّمتها لكم، وكأنها شجرة تين من خلالها تعرفون أن وقت مجيئه قد اقترب وكأنه صيف.

بقوله هذا، كما يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [يؤكّد لنا أن مجيئه أمر محقَّق حتمًا، ينبغي ألا يشك فيه كما لا نشك في مجيء الصيف. هكذا يليق بالمؤمن كلما ظهرت هذه العلامات من أتعاب وآلام، يُدرك بالأكثر رعاية الله له وسُكنى المسيح بالإيمان في قلبه... إنه يؤكّد لنا مجيئه المستمر فينا بتجلِّيه في داخلنا من يوم إلى يوم ليُعلن ذاته فينا.]

وفي هذا المثل أيضًا يؤكّد لنا السيِّد أن أمجاده مخفيّة في داخلنا كما في شجرة التين في فترة الشتاء، لكنّه إذ يحلّ فصل الصيف يُعلن المجد الخفي ونتكلّل علانيّة في يوم الرب العظيم. إننا الآن كمن هم في فصل الشتاء نظهر بلا مجد ولا جمال كأشجار جافة بلا أوراق ولا زهور أو ثمار، لكن الشتاء ينتهي وتظهر الحياة الكامنة في داخلنا.

شبَّه السيِّد مجيئه بالصيف لأنه يقدّم لنا جوًا حارًا للحب، حيث يلتهب قلبنا بأكثر حب عند رؤيتنا لعريس نفوسنا قادمًا فينا وإلينا. والصيف هو زمن الحصاد (إر 8: 20)، فيأتي الرب ليحمل فينا ثمره الروحي فيفرح بنا. لهذا تسأل النفس عريسها "ليأت حبيبي إلى جنّته ويأكل ثمره النفيس" (نش 4: 16)، ويجيب الرب العريس: "قد دخلتُ جنتي يا أختي العروس، قطفتُ مُرِّي مع طيبي، أكلتُ شهدي مع عسلي، شربتُ خمري مع لبني. كلوا أيها الأصحاب اشربوا واسكروا أيها الأحبّاء" (نش 5: 1). إنه الوقت الذي يقطف فيه السيِّد بنفسه الثمر النفيس بكونه ثمرة هو فيها... يفرح ويتهلّل ويقيم وليمة، فيفرح معه السمائيون من أجل عروسه المثمرة!

ويرى بعض الآباء في شجرة التين رمزًا لليهود في عودتهم لتكوين مملكة كعلامة لنهاية الأزمنة، أو لقبولهم الإيمان بالمسيح يسوع الذي رفضوه قبل انقضاء الدهر، كما يرى البعض في شجرة التين رمزًا لظهور مملكة ضد المسيح.

*     شجرة التين هي رمز لمجمع اليهود، أمّا الغصن فهو ضدّ المسيح، ابن الشيطان، نصيب الخطيّة... هذا الذي بظهوره كما لو أن الحياة تنقشع والأوراق تُرى، فتنتصر زهور الخطيّة بنوع ما، بهذا يكون قد اقترب الصيف أي يوم الدينونة.

الأب هيلاري

*     لشجرة التين معنيان... إمّا يقصد بها عندما تظهر الثمرة على كل الشجرة فيعترف كل لسان بالرب، ويؤمن أيضًا شعب إسرائيل، عندئذ نترجَّى مجيء الرب، وكأن وقت الصيف قد حلّ لجمع ثمار القيامة؛ وإما يقصد بها أنها عندما يلبس ابن الخطيّة إكليل زهور، بافتخاره الباطل والفارغ، فتظهر أوراق الغصن الخاصة بالمجمع اليهودي، عندئذ يجب أن تترقَّب مجيء الدينونة، إذ يُسرع الرب بالمجيء ليكافئ المؤمنين ويضع نهاية للشر[852].

القدّيس أمبروسيوس

أما قول السيِّد: "الحق أقول لكم لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كلّه" [34]. فيشير إلى أمرين:

أولًا: يُشير إلى تحقيق العلامات الخاصة بدمار الهيكل اليهودي على يدي القائد الروماني تيطس عام 70م، لإعلان مجيء الرب في هيكل جديد.

ثانيًا: يريد ربّنا أن يوجِّه أنظارنا إلى مجيئه الداخلي فينا وإعلان مجده في القلب... فإنه وإن كنّا نترقَّب يوم الرب العظيم لكن عملنا الآن هو التمتّع بحلوله داخلنا وتجلِّيه المستمر )))-
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
والان نسأل المحمدى الجاهل  هل عرفت    ماهية  قصد الرب يسوع المسيح - وماذا قصد الرب يسوع المسيح- بالأمور التى ستكون قبل إنقضاء ذلك الجيل ؟؟؟قبل أن ترمى الابرياء بجهلاتك وبجهلات (الكذاب الكذوووب).


----------



## المفدى بالدم (2 مايو 2012)

قربت اخلص يا مولكا 
اوعوا تمشوا وتسيبونى 
انا غلبان وباعيد الواجب بسبب سوءالاحوال الكمبيوتريه 
مش هااخر ​


----------



## Abdel Messih (2 مايو 2012)

قد يقول ميمو ان الكتاب المقدس قد قال ان اسماعيل اخا لأسحاق و ذلك فى اصحاح 25 عدد 18 :
[Q-BIBLE]وَسَكَنُوا مِنْ حَوِيلَةَ إِلَى شُورَ الَّتِي أَمَامَ مِصْرَ حِينَمَا تَجِيءُ نَحْوَ أَشُّورَ. أَمَامَ جَمِيعِ إِخْوَتِهِ نَزَلَ.[/Q-BIBLE]
فللرد نقول :
الحقيقة انه لا يوجد مسيحى ينكر ان اسماعيل اخا لأسحق من ابراهيم و لكننا نقول ان المقصود فى النبؤة هو شعب اشرائيل و ليس العرب ابناء اسماعيل , فيسألنا ميمو و لماذا لا يكون العرب ابناء اسماعيل هم المقصودين ,
فنقول له :
ان هذه الآية تعنى فقط من الجهة الجسدية ان اسماعيل اخا لأسحق و لا يعنى هذا ان باسماعيل يدعى نسلا لأبراهيم و ده قول الكتاب المقدس فى 21 : 9 --->13 :
[Q-BIBLE]
 9وَرَأَتْ سَارَةُ ابْنَ هَاجَرَ الْمِصْرِيَّةِ الَّذِي وَلَدَتْهُ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ يَمْزَحُ، 10فَقَالَتْ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ: «اطْرُدْ هذِهِ الْجَارِيَةَ وَابْنَهَا، لأَنَّ ابْنَ هذِهِ الْجَارِيَةِ لاَ يَرِثُ مَعَ ابْنِي إِسْحَاقَ». 11فَقَبُحَ الْكَلاَمُ جِدًّا فِي عَيْنَيْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِسَبَبِ ابْنِهِ. 12فَقَالَ اللهُ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ: «لاَ يَقْبُحُ فِي عَيْنَيْكَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْغُلاَمِ وَمِنْ أَجْلِ جَارِيَتِكَ. فِي كُلِّ مَا تَقُولُ لَكَ سَارَةُ اسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِهَا، لأَنَّهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ نَسْلٌ. 13وَابْنُ الْجَارِيَةِ أَيْضًا سَأَجْعَلُهُ أُمَّةً لأَنَّهُ نَسْلُكَ».
  [/Q-BIBLE]
اذا فيتضح ان اسماعيل لن يرث مع اسحق و ان باسحق سيدعى لأبراهيم نسلا , اما اسماعيل فسيكون أمّة لأنه نسل ابراهيم لكنه لن يرث و لن يدعى به نسل

اسماعيل اخا لأسحق من جهة الجسد أكثر اما فى عينى الله فاسحق هو ابن ابراهيم الوحيد الذى سيكون معه العهد و نرى قول الكتاب :
تكوين 22 : 1 ---> 2 :
[Q-BIBLE]
 1وَحَدَثَ بَعْدَ هذِهِ الأُمُورِ أَنَّ اللهَ امْتَحَنَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، فَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ!». فَقَالَ: «هأَنَذَا». 2فَقَالَ: «خُذِ ابْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ، الَّذِي تُحِبُّهُ، إِسْحَاقَ، وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى أَرْضِ الْمُرِيَّا، وَأَصْعِدْهُ هُنَاكَ مُحْرَقَةً عَلَى أَحَدِ الْجِبَالِ الَّذِي أَقُولُ لَكَ». 
  [/Q-BIBLE]
فيتضح هنا ان الله يرى فى اسحق انه الابن الوحيد لأبراهيم 
و فى تكوين 17 : 21 :
[Q-BIBLE]
 18وَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ ِللهِ: «لَيْتَ إِسْمَاعِيلَ يَعِيشُ أَمَامَكَ!». 19فَقَالَ اللهُ: «بَلْ سَارَةُ امْرَأَتُكَ تَلِدُ لَكَ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ إِسْحَاقَ. وَأُقِيمُ عَهْدِي مَعَهُ عَهْدًا أَبَدِيًّا لِنَسْلِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ. 20وَأَمَّا إِسْمَاعِيلُ فَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ لَكَ فِيهِ. هَا أَنَا أُبَارِكُهُ وَأُثْمِرُهُ وَأُكَثِّرُهُ كَثِيرًا جِدًّا. اِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ رَئِيسًا يَلِدُ، وَأَجْعَلُهُ أُمَّةً كَبِيرَةً. 21وَلكِنْ عَهْدِي أُقِيمُهُ مَعَ إِسْحَاقَ الَّذِي تَلِدُهُ لَكَ سَارَةُ فِي هذَا الْوَقْتِ فِي السَّنَةِ الآتِيَةِ». 22فَلَمَّا فَرَغَ مِنَ الْكَلاَمِ مَعَهُ صَعِدَ اللهُ عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ.
  [/Q-BIBLE]
اذا فالعهد مع اسحق و ليس عهدا مؤقتا الى ان يأتى المسيح من اسحق و من بعده محمد من اسماعيل بل ان العهد عهدا أبديا مع اسحق فاسماعيل سيكون أمّة كبيرة و يلد أثنى عشر رئيسا ( و قد أتوا كلّهم كما هو مذكور فى اصحاح 25 اعداد من 12 الى 16 ) و لكن العهد الأبدى مع اسحق لا مع اسماعيل


----------



## Abdel Messih (2 مايو 2012)

> اسماعيل اخا لأسحق من جهة الجسد أكثر اما فى عينى الله فاسحق هو ابن ابراهيم الوحيد الذى سيكون معه العهد


تصحيح :
اسماعيل اخا لأسحق من جهة الجسد ليس أكثر اما فى عينى الله فاسحق هو ابن ابراهيم الوحيد الذى سيكون معه العهد


----------



## Abdel Messih (2 مايو 2012)

تصحيح :
 	اقتباس: 			         
*الجزية*

*أعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر*

*-أمر أتباعة بدفع الجزية*

*لم يدفع الجزية ولم يأمر*

* أتباعة بدفعها*

*لم يدفع الجزية ولم يأمر*

* أتباعة بدفعها*

امال اليهود لما كانت الدولة الرومانية ماسكاهم مكنوش بيدفعوها ؟ ثم  لو كانوا بيدفعوها دون أمر موسى اكيد هناك منا امرهم بدفعها و بهذا فليست  ميزة !! لا اعرف كيف تفكر يا عزيزى !!


التصحيح :
هذا الاشتراك ليس بين موسى و محمد فقط فيوحنا المعمدان لم يأمر اتباعه بدفع الجزية !! ثم لا يعنى انه لم يأمر انه منع !!
نقطة أخرى :
ان موسى كان قد أتى و حرر شعب بنى اسرائيل من مصر فبالتالى ليس هناك اصلا من يدفعوا اليه الجزية فكيف يريده ان يأمرهم بدفعها ؟ عقول مريضة !!


----------



## Abdel Messih (2 مايو 2012)

> هذا الاشتراك ليس بين موسى و محمد فقط فيوحنا المعمدان لم يأمر اتباعه بدفع الجزية !! ثم لا يعنى انه لم يأمر انه منع !!


معلش انا مش بكتب كله فى مشاركة واحدة لأنه بعد ما بكتب بفتكر حاجات أخرى فأعذرونى 

ربما يقول ميمو :
و لكن يوحنا المعمدان رفض كونه انه النبى فكيف تضعه لنا ؟
و للرد اقول :
النقطة التى قلتها انت ليست نقطة مقارنة اصلا فغير يوحنا ايضا يشوع بن نون و غيرهم لن أذكرهم الآن و اما بالنسبة ليوحنا فكلامى ايضا مقبول حيث ان يوحنا ليس هو النبى لأنه ليس هو مثيل موسى و لكن هذه النقطة مشتركة بينه و بين موسى فاذا كان قد رفض كونه النبى المثيل لموسى يعنى ان هذه النقطة ليست للمقارنة اصلا لأنه كما اوضحت توجد فى آخرين كثيريين و منهم يشوع و داود و غيرهم الكثيريين فمن الغباء جدا ان تكون نقطة مقارنة للتعرف على النبى لأن المسيح شابه موسى فى نقاط خاصة ليست موجودة الا فى يسوع و موسى فقط و قد تم ذكرهم


----------



## المفدى بالدم (2 مايو 2012)

*فى الرد على الجاهل والمدلس ميمو 
الجزء الاول *

*[FONT=&quot]ضحكت بشكل هستيري حين قرات ما كتبه هذا الفتى المدعو ميمو فى شبهته التى اثبت فعلا فيها انه من امة ما انا بقارئ وما انا بفاهم بل ما انا الا جاهل *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وما انا الا مدلس *​​​ *[FONT=&quot]اما بعد فلنبدا على بركة المسيح *​​​ *[FONT=&quot]بنى هذا الغلام شبهته الواهيه على افتراضات وتدليسات من خياله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحمل مقاله العديد من الاخطاءوالتدليسات فهيا بنا الى جولته المضحكة فى فهم النصوص المسيحية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لرد على هذاالموضوع يجب ان نفند محور تفكيره وهو [/FONT]*​ *1)  **[FONT=&quot]افترض ان اليهود حين ارسلوا كهنةولا ويين الى يوحنا ان هناك ثلاثة اشخاص منفصلين وهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المسيح[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ايليا [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]النبى[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]والنقطة الثانيه هى [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]محاولة نفى شخصيه النبى عن المسيح ثم الصاقها بمحمد نبى العربان [/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]الان فلنبدا فى عمل اللازم وتفريغ الشبهة من الجهل والتدليس [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]سؤالان يجب ان نسالهما لهذا المدلس [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]اولا اين نجد فى الكتاب المقدس من ان المسيا ليس هو النبى  المتنبا عنه فى سفر التثنيه اصحاح 18:18.......احضر دليلك يافتى [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ثانيا  هل حقا النبوة لا تنطبق على المسيح وتنطبق على نبى العربان ؟؟[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]يقول المدعو ميمو[/FONT]*


*



			هل يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع آخر الأنبياء المنتظرين لليهود ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*[FONT=&quot]ونحن نقول له ايها المسلم هل يقول الكتاب المقدس ان يسوع هو مجرد  نبى فقط ؟؟[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ثم يقول [/FONT]*
*



			هل يوجد نبى بعد يسوع ينتظره اليهود ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*[FONT=&quot]ونجن نقول له هل يا مسسلم اليهود اعترفوا بان يسوع هو نبى اصلا ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الذى  قبل المسيح منهم قبله ربا والها ومخلصا ومن لم يقبله لم يعترف به اصلا فهل عرفت مدى جهلك  فى المسيحية ؟؟

[/FONT]* [/FONT]





> هل المسيح هو النبى المُخلِص




*[FONT=&quot]ستعرف ذلك من خلال موضوعك نفسه يا ميمو ولكن دعنى اسالك من الوحيد الذى لقب بالمخلص على مر التاريخ ؟؟*

*



			وإن لم يكن المسيح هو أخر أنبياء اليهود ولم يكن هو النبى المُخّلِص..فمن اذن ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*[FONT=&quot]سؤال لامحل له من الاعراب لانه سؤال خاطئ [/FONT]*


> *هذا هو موضوع المقاله وأسأل الله أن ينفعنا بما علمنا وان تكون المقاله مفيده ولو بمعلومه بسيطه لأخوانى المسلمين وأصدقائى النصارى والأدله من الكتاب المقدس والتفاسير*


 *[FONT=&quot]منتظرين الدليل  يا ميمو وافتكر انك قلت من الكتاب المقدس والتفاسير يعنى اى كلام مش موثق هتكون مفضووووح [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بيقول الجهبز ميمو [/FONT]*


> *توجد عدة نصوص فى إنجيل يوحنا وهى محور هذا الموضوع وهى كالآتى*
> 
> *:*
> 
> ...


*[FONT=&quot]وطبعا هو حافظ مش فاهم لان هذا مقطع كتابى واحد مكون من عدة ايات [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هى دى ال عدة نصوص يا جهبز ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ما علينا [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]كل دة ولسه ما دخلناش فى الموضوع بس بما انه الجهبز عمل نفسه جاب الديب من ديله هنعرفه انه جااااااهل [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ويسال ميمو [/FONT]*


> *وهنا نخلص ما سبق فى نقطتين:*
> 
> *النقطة الأولى: من الذى ذهب ليسأل يوحنا من أنت ؟ *
> 
> *النقطة الثانية: ما هو السؤال , وما هى إجابة يوحنا على سؤالهم ؟*


 *[FONT=&quot]سؤالين يطرحهم ميمو ويجيب عنهم من تفسرات الاباء [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وما اعرفشى ايه علاقه اثباتات انهم كهنة ولاويين بالفكرة اللى عايز يوصل لها فى الاخر انه محمد هو النبى المنتظر لكن هناخده على قد عقله ونمشى معاه واحدة واحدة [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]نكمل سوا [/FONT]*


> *النقطة الأولى: من الذى ذهب ليسأل يوحنا من أنت ؟*
> 
> *وهنا تتحدث النصوص عندما ظهر يوحنا فأرسل اليهود من أورشليم كهنة ولاويين ليسألو يوحنا من أنت..وهنا سؤال يطرح نفسه .. من هم الكهنة واللاويين ؟ هل هم من عامة اليهود ؟ ما هى درجة معرفتهم بالتوراة ؟*
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]طيب اولا ظاهر من انهم لجنة تقصى حقائق من خلال استشهادك انت بتفسيرات ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يعنى هيئة محققين [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هذه اللجنة لفحص مشروعية خدمة يوحنا المعمدان وسؤاله عن سر تعميده ونداؤه بالتوبه [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ركزت على علمهم وثقافتهم ولم تركز على خلاصة اسئلتهم والاجابة عليها هى [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يوحنا ليس المسيح  بل هو صوت صارخ يعد الطريق امامه وليس مستحقا (يوحنا المعمدان وهو نبى عظيم بل هو اعظم مواليد النساء ) ان يحل سيور حذاء المسيح [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ترى من سيكون هذا الشخص الذى لم يكن يوحنا النبى المعروف  مستحقا ان يحل سيور حذاؤه ؟؟[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]النقطة الثانية من اقتباساتك التى اوردتها انهم لهم تقوى ظاهرية لكنهم  مملؤين كبرياءا وجشعا فليس بالضرورة ان يكونوا فاهمين ما يسالون عنه وذلك لان الرب نفسه شهد عنهم [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ان لهم اذان ولا يسمعوا ولهم عيون ولا يبصروا فقد اغلقت عيونهم عن معرفة المخلص وخطة الخلاص مثلما اغلقت عيونك انت ايضا [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]فلو انك دققت النظر فى نفس الاصحاح لقرات الايات رقم 6-11[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]كان انسان مرسل من الله اسمه يوحنا .هذا جاء للشهادة ليشهد للنور . لكى يؤمن الكل بواسطته . لم يكن هو النور بل ليشهد للنور .كان النور الحقيقى الذى ينير كل انسان اتيا الى العالم .كان فى العالم وكون العالم به ولم يعرفه العالم . الى خاصته جاء وخاصته لم تقبله [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]حط الف خط تحت الى خاصته جاء وخاصته لم تقبله ...هما ما عندهمش استعداد يفهموا يا ميمو زيك كدة بالظبط [/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]لو انك تقرا بالفعل يا ميمو لكنت فهمت ان هؤلاء لم يكونوا ليفهموا والدليل تفسير الايه رقم 20 من تفسير الاب تادرس يعقوب ملطى[/FONT]*




> *"فاعترف ولم ينكر،*
> *وأقر أني لست أنا المسيح" [20].*
> من الجانب السلبي أكّد القديس يوحنا أنه ليس بهذه العظمة، فهو ليس بالمسيح المنتظر. إنه لن يقبل أن يسلب المسيح مركزه أو كرامته.كان يوحنا المعمدان مهوبًا، فظنه البعض أنه المسيا. "وإذ كان الشعب ينتظر والجميع يفكرون في قلوبهم عن يوحنا لعله المسيح…" (لو 3: 15). لهذا أسرع يوحنا يؤكد بطلان الإشاعات، معلنًا أنه ليس المسيح.
> v     كان سمو يوحنا عظيمًا جدًا حتى ظن الناس أنه المسيح، وفي هذا قدم برهانًا على تواضعه، إذ قال إنه ليس المسيح[185].
> v     بينما *كانوا يترجون مجيئه*، إذ صار حاضرًا قاوموه وتعثّروا فيه كما بحجر منخفض. إذ كان لا يزال حجرًا صغيرًا، قُطع بالحق من جبل بدون يدين، كما يقول دانيال النبي، أنه رأى حجرًا مقطوعًا من الجبل بدون يدين، كما يقول دانيال النبي، أنه رأى حجرًا مقطوعًا من الجبل بدون يدين (دا 2: 34-35)... لم يرَ اليهود العميان الحجر الأسفل، لكن يا لعظم عماهم أنهم لا يرون الجبل[186].


 *[FONT=&quot]اذا ليس معنى انهم من السنهدريم انهم يعرفوا كل شئ او ان لهم بصيرة روحية لمعرفة كل شئ ....فاهم يا ميمو ؟؟؟[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ثم ينتقل ميمو المدلس الى نقطة اخرى وقد كشفناها فى صدر الرد وهى اللف والدوران حول ايهام القارئ ان هناك ثلاثه اشخاص منفصلة وهم ايليا والمسيح والنبى المخلص [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولنقرا  او بالحرى نضحك على تفاهة وسذاجة تفكيره وفضح جهله [/FONT]*


> *النقطة الثانية: ما هو السؤال , وما هى إجابة يوحنا على سؤالهم ؟*
> 
> *وبعد  ما عرفنا من الذين ذهبوا ليسألوا يوحنا المعمدان ينبغى علينا أن نعرف ما هو سؤالهم وما هى إجابة يوحنا عليهم , ودار بينهم حوار أستمر على هيئة سؤال وجواب وهو واضح كما فى النصوص:*
> 
> ...


*[FONT=&quot]وهنا نستوقف ميمو ونقول له من اين استنتاجك يا ميمو ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]من قال بتفسيرك ان اليهود سالوا عن ثلاثة او امن اوهمك بذلك سوى عقلك المريض؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ما دليلك على ان المسيح ليس هو النبى المخلص ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بل انى اسالك ما هو السر الذى جعلهم يسالون له ثلاثه اسئلة محددة عن ايليا او المسيح او النبى المخلص ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لن اتركك تفكر قليلا فاعلم انك لن تفكر [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وساذهب بك لحصة تعليم فى حضانة مدارس الاحد [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]كان اليهود منتظرين الخلاص بشكل حرفى واستندوا على معرفة نصوص العهد القديم فى مجئ الخلاص وكان هذا الخلاص متمثلا فى مجئ المسيا او بمعنى اخر مجئ النبىالمخلص  او بمجئ ايليا قبل يوم الرب العظيم المخوف [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وحوارهم مع يوحنا كما وضحنا كان لتقصى الحقائق [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]كانوا يريدون ان يعرفوا لماذا يعمد يوحنا ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فخدمة يوحنا النارية والواضحة والتى لم تكن من تحت سلطتهم الدينيه قد غطت الافق والجميع كانوا ياتون الى يوحنا للمعموديه للتوبه [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فالخلاص قريب ويوحنا لابد ان يكون المسيا  (او النبى المخلص )او هو من سياتى امامه [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فلا دليل انهم قصدوا انهم مختلفين واقصد هنا المسيا والنبى المخلص [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ثم يستطرد ميمو [/FONT]*


> *نلاحظ شىء فى غاية الأهمية ان السؤال عن النبى لم يكن ( أنبى أنت ؟ ) بل كان ( النبى أنت ؟) فكانت معرفه بالألف واللام لان هذا النبى معروف .. وأن كان السؤال ( أنبى أنت ؟ ) لأجاب نعم , لان يوحنا المعمدان نبى .. وهذا ليس قولى بل قول الأب متى المسكين والقديس أغسطينوس :*
> 
> *متى المسكين صفحة 133 :*
> 
> *وكان رد المعمدان بالنفى , مع ملاحظة أن كلمة ” النبى ” جاءت معّرفة بـ”أل” . فالسؤال لم يَرد “هل أنت نبى”؟ وإلا كان الرد معروفاً مسبّقاً , فهو كان محسوباً أنه نبى لدى كل الشعب , والمسيح نفسه أمّن على هذا وزاد عليه “وأعظم من نبى ” .*


[/FONT]





> *القديس أغسطينوس من تفسير تادرس يعقوب ملطى:*
> 
> *لم يقولوا ليوحنا: أنى أنت ؟ أى هل أنت واحد من الأنبياء ؟ ولكنهم سالوه قائلين ” النبى أنت؟” بإضافة أداة التعريف. بمعنى هل أنت النبى الذى سبق موسى فأخبر عنه (تث 15:18)؟ أذكر هذا المعنى ولم ينكر أنه نبى لكنه أنكر أنه هو ذاك النب*
> 
> ...


*؟* 

*[FONT=&quot]وانا استمر فى احراجه واقول له ما دليلك انهم ثلاثه ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فى كل الاسئلة الموجهة ليوحنا كان السؤال عن المخلص او المسيا المنتظر ففى المسيح او النبى المخلص السؤال عن نفس الشخص اما فى السؤال اذا ما كان هو ايليا فهم يستندونعلى ان ايليا سياتى قبل يوم الرب العظيم المخوف وهذا ايضا هو يوم الخلاص بالنسبه لهم ففى كل الاسئلة الحوار يدون حول مجئ الخلاص [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]فهمت يا ميمو ولا لسة ؟[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]طبعا هتطلب دليل على كلامى [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اقرا لنفس المفسر اللى انت استشهدت بيه القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى [/FONT]*


> سألوه أن يجيبهم من هو لا لكي يؤمنوا به، أو يطلبوا العماد منه، وإنما لمجرد تقديم إجابة لمرسليهم. كانوا يتوقعون منه أن ينالوا إجابة واضحة، خاصة وأنه قد حمل ملامح الجدية والصراحة، وقد كان.
> *v**لاحظوا كيف يضغطون عليه بأكثر عنف ليحثوه على الإجابة، **مكررين أسئلتهم دون توقف**، أما هو فبلطفٍ أزال عنهم المفاهيم الخاطئة بخصوص شخصه، ليقدم لهم ما هو حقيقي**[188]**.*


*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فهمت انه التلات اسئلة بيدوروا حول شئ واحد هو مجئ الخلاص والمخلص  سواء السؤال عن ايليا الذى يسبقه او فى مجئ المسيا  فى صورة مخلص او نبى ؟؟[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]ثم ينقل لنا تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى ويقول [/FONT]*



> *يجيب لنا عن هذا السؤال نخبة رائعه من علماء المسيحية :*
> 
> *(1)فيجيب تادرس يعقوب ملطى:*
> 
> *سُئل القديس يوحنا المعمدان من السلطات الدينية اليهودية: “من أنت؟” (19، 22). أوضح أنه ليس المسيا، ولا إيليا (2 مل 11:2)، ولا النبي المخلص (تث 15:18).أعلن أنه مجرد “صوت” (إش 40:3)، يتنبأ عن مجيء المسيا [23]. عندئذ سألته السلطات: “إن كنت لا تحتل مركزًا رسميًا في الخدمة فلماذا تعمد؟” كانت أجابته أن عماده ليس غاية في ذاته، بل تهيئة لعمل روحي أعظم يحققه ذاك الذي يأتي بعده وهو كائن قبله، وأن يوحنا غير مستحق أن ينحني ليحل سيور حذائه.*





> *من الجانب السلبي أكّد القديس يوحنا أنه ليس بهذه العظمة، فهو ليس بالمسيح المنتظر. إنه لن يقبل أن يسلب المسيح مركزه أو كرامته. كان يوحنا المعمدان مهوبًا، فظنه البعض أنه المسيا. “وإذ كان الشعب ينتظر والجميع يفكرون في قلوبهم عن يوحنا لعله المسيح…” (لو 3: 15). لهذا أسرع يوحنا يؤكد بطلان الإشاعات، معلنًا أنه ليس المسيح.*


*[FONT=&quot]عرفت ايه هو العمل الروحى يا ميمو ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الخلاص والمخلص [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]وهنا نيجى للاخ ميمو نساله مين هو اللى جه بعد يوحنا المعمدان وهو كائن قبله ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مش ده التفسير اللى استشهدت بيه ؟؟[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ثم يحذلق ميمو ويورد تلخيصات لم يفهم ما فيها اصلا ولكنه يدلس لكى يوهم القارئ ايضا بنفس الفكرة العقيمة ان الثلاث اسئلة عن ثلاث احداث وثلاث شخصيات [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولنورد ما قاله ميمو هنا [/FONT]*


> *الملخص: قال لنا المفسر تادرس يعقوب ملطى :*
> 
> *أن يوحنا ليس هو المسيح المنتظر , ولا ايليا , ولا النبى .. ولكن أعطى لنا خيط وسنتتبعه سوياً وهو عن ( النبى ) وقد لقبه بأسم ( النبى المخلص ) فمن هو النبى المخلص ؟ أشار إلى ( سفر التثنيه الأصحاح 18 العدد 15 والعدد 18 )*
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]من خلال التفسيرات التى اوردتها هناك ما دلست واخفيته انهم لا يعرفون ملامح شخصية هذا النبى  بل كونوا هم رؤية شخصيه عنه  فالنبى هو المخلص هو المسيح هو المسيا [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لذلك كانت اسئلتهم هى تضييق الخناق على يوحنا ليعرفوا ما هية شخصيته اذ كان متفردا ومملوءا بالقوة فى خدمته [/FONT]*


*يتبع بالجزء الثانى *​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## المفدى بالدم (2 مايو 2012)

*فى الرد على الجاهل والمدلس المحمدى المدعو ميمو 
الجزء الثانى *

*[FONT=&quot]ونزيد فضح المسلم ميمو بالتوغل فى شبهته *​


> *** اذن اليهود منتظرين ثلاثه أشخاص وهم ( المسيح , أيليا , النبى ) بالإضافه إلى يوحنا الذى أشار إلى نفسه بوجوده فى سفر أشعياء بإنه صوت صارخ فى البريه .*
> 
> *·         · فالمسيح: قد أتى وهو يسوع*


* .*

*[FONT=&quot]هل هذا ايمان اليهود ؟؟*​
*[FONT=&quot]بما انك تقول اليهود منتظرين ثلاثة فى استنتاجاتك البهلوانيه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل يؤمن اليهود ان المسيح قد اتى ؟[/FONT]*




> *ايليا :أتى كما يعتقد النصارى وهو يوحنا ولا تسألنى كيف يكون ايليا هو يوحنا.-صدق ولابد ان تصدق*


*[FONT=&quot]طبعا هذه المعلومة كبيرة على امثالك فانظر حتى تكبر او ينمو عقلك بمعجزة  فهناك فارق بين مجئ ايليا بالجسد قبل يوم الرب العظيم المخوف ومجئ شخص بروح ايليا  ولو انك استخدمت عقلك قليلا لادركت ان ايليا قد قاوم شر الملك اخاب وزوجته ايزابل بشخصية قويه وتحداهم ونفس الشئ حدث مع يوحنا المعمدان فقد تحدى هيرودس وهيروديا معلنا انهم فى شر وعار [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فهناك فارق بين شخص بروح ايليا ومجئ ايليا نفسه [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]اقرا نفس التفسير يا جاهل هنا فى تفسير العدد 21 
[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


> *اعلن أنه ليس بإيليا النبي،**وإن كان قد حمل روحه الناري الذي يهيئ الطريق للمسيا (لو ١**: **١٧**). **لذلك قال السيد المسيح أن إيليا جاء ولم يعرفوه (مت**١٧**: **١٢**). **لكنه ليس إيليا حسبما كان يفكر اليهود. فقد**كانوا يتوقعون نزوله بالمركبة النارية التي صعد بها إلى السماء، وأنه يقدم لليهود**امتيازات مادية أرضية معينة.* وأنه ليس النبي الذي تنبأ عنه موسى النبي (تث ١٨: ١٥، ١٨)، ولا أيضًا كأحد أنبياء العهد القديم الذين انشغلوا بأمور إسرائيل وتصحيح أوضاعهم السياسية
> *النبى المخلص: فمن هو ذلك النبى ؟ لكى نعرفه لابد أن نتبع الأثر المُشار إليه فى التفاسير.*


*[FONT=&quot]بالتاكيد لن يكن ذلك الكذاب نبى العربان الذى تريد ان توهم القارئ انه هوفى نهاية اكذوبتك 
[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ويقول ميمو الكذاب المدلس  هنا فى هذا المقطع [/FONT]*
*·     
*

*[FONT=&quot]وهنا بالرغم من سفالته وتعديه على الكتاب المقدس [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]نريه انه حفر قبره بيديه [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وان جهله فضحه [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فما علاقه يوم الرب العظيم المخوف بمجى المخلص ؟؟[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]اقرا يا جاهل نفس تفسيرالقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى فى تفسير الايه رقم 21 [/FONT]*



> لو أنه قال: "أنا إيليا" يكون ذلك بمعنى أن المسيح قادم فعلًا في مجيئه الثاني للدينونة، وليس في مجيئه الأول ليُحاكم... لقد جاء كرمزٍ (لو 1: 17) حيث يأتي فيما بعد إيليا بشخصه اللائق به، أما الآن ففي شبهه جاء يوحنا


 *[FONT=&quot]ينتقل المدلس الكذاب الى النقطة التى يرمى اليها ويجذب امة مان انا بقارئ ولا انا بفاهم اليها [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهى نفى  شخصية النبى فى سفر التثنيه عن المسيح والصاقها بنبى بول البعير ورضاع الكبير [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]دعوناندخل المغامرة ونفضح هذا الجاهل معا ......الى المغامرة [/FONT]*


> *][§©¤*° من هو النبى المُخّلِص *¤©§][*
> 
> 
> *أجمعت التفاسير إلى أن ( النبى المُخّلص ) كما وصفه المُفسر تادرس يعقوب بهذا الإسم إنه هو النبى الذى تكلم عنه موسى فى سفر التثنيه وهذه هى النصوص التى أجمعت عليها كل التفاسير :*
> ...


*[FONT=&quot]وبالحق لم اضحك فى حياتى من كم الغباء فى هذ المقطع من معزوفة غباء ميمو [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فهو يوهم الجهال من تابعيه ان هناك مسيحيين يزعمون هذا وانه قام بالرد والايضاح [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولا يسعنى امام هذا الجاهل الا ان اساله[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل هذه المقاله للرد على العوام بفرض ان هناك من قال يهذا الراى ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اين الادلة التى وعدت تابعيك السذج من الكتاب المقدس والمفسرين ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تبا للجهل والجهلاء [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ويستطرد فى خيالاته المريضه واستنتاجاته العقيمة  الاتى 
[/FONT]*


> *فالنبى المُخّلِص هو أحد الأحتمالات الأتيه:*
> 
> *الأحتمال الأول: أن يكون هذا النبى من الأنبياء الكذبه .*
> 
> ...


*[FONT=&quot]ونحن بدورنا نتساءل [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]من قال بهذه التفاسير والاحتمالات؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اتفضل جاوب [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ويستطرد فى معزوفه الغباء والكذب متغنيا على مسامع الجهلاءمن تابعيه 
[/FONT]*


> *لأحتمال الأول: أن يكون هذا النبى من الأنبياء الكذبه :*
> 
> *فسمعت من أحد أصدقائى النصارى عندما كنا نتحاور فى هذا النص وقال لى (( النبى ده هو نبى كذاب واليهود كانوا عارفين ان فى نبى كذاب جاى وهما منتظرينه )) فهذا القول خاطىء لعدة أسباب:*
> 
> ...


*[FONT=&quot]سمعت من احد اصدقاءك النصارى يا صغنن ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هوة انت بتعمل مقاله بناءا على سمع من اصدقاءك ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]امال فين الادلة اللى من الكتاب والمفسرين المسيحيين؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بتقول راى فى بحث اكاديمى رد على واحد قال لك كلام مالوش سند من مفسر مسيحى واحد ؟؟[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]انتظروا نكمل باقى المزحة السخيفة [/FONT]*



> *الأحتمال الثانى: أن يكون هذا النبى هو يشوع بن نون أو أى نبى أتى من بعد موسى.*
> 
> *وذلك ما قاله لى صديق نصرانى بالفعل عندما عرضت عليه نبؤة سفر التثنية وسألته من هذا هو النبى الذى سيكون مثل موسى ؟ فقال لى (( النبى ده هو يشوع بن نون )) ويشوع بن نون هو خادم موسى وهو من أتى بعد موت موسى مباشرة .. وهذا يخالف ما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس فى العهد الجديد..فالعهد الجديد يقول ان النبى الذى مثل موسى هو (( يسوع )) ونقرأ ذلك فى سفر أعمال الرسل الأصحاح الثالث :*
> 
> ...


*[FONT=&quot]مرة اخرى يتحفنا المسلم ويفضح نفسه وكذبه بان الاحتمال الثانى مصدره نصرانى صديق له وان صديقه النصرانى المجهول  هو من قال له ان يشوع او اى نبى اخر [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وان هذا الصديق شعر بالاحراج من ميمو جهبز الجهلاء [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولا خفى علكم مدى الشفقه على امثال هذا الميمو  الذى يكذب ويتفنن فى خداع السذج من قارئيه فيقول لهمبملء الفم الادلة من الكتاب المقدس والتفاسير المسيحيه هنا يحكى قصه نصرانى مجهول استقى منه تفسيره وهما قاعدين  على شط  الترعة [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]واما عن تعقيبك فيما دار فى عقل النصرانى المزور مثل نبيك وكيف اصابته الحيرة والحرج فى كيف يشبه المسيح موسى فهل هناك مسيحى واحد يفكر بطريقتك هذه ايها المسلم الكذاب ؟؟؟[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot] ويمضى الجاهل ميمو فى افتاءاته وتفسيراته الشخصية (الغبية )والتى تفتقر الى الادلة والبراهين [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فلنكمل معا الضحك على هذا الجاهل[/FONT]*


> *لأحتمال الثالث: أن يكون هذا النبى هو يسوع :*
> 
> *ينبغى أن نوضح بعض المعايير الهامة الأخوه المسلمين ولأصدقائى النصارى وهى كالآتى:*
> 
> ...



*[FONT=&quot]الى هنا ويبدا ميمو فى التدليس واظهار بعض الحق  فمن من المسيحيين انكر ان المسيح كان هو الملك والنبى والكاهن الذى تمت فيه النبوات ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لم ننكر ان المسيح نبى ولكن ايها الكذاب هل هو مجرد نبى فقط ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ام ان كونه نبى هو مجرد احدى وظائفه التى جاء بها لاتمام خلاص الجنس البشرى [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وليس فقط النبى بل ايضا رئيس الكهنة ..[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وليس فقط ذلك بل ايضا ملك الملوك [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل فهمت انت وجهلاؤك المسلمين وواصدقاؤك النصارى المزيفين مثلك ومثل مقالك ؟؟[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ثم يستطرد ابوجهل القرن الحادى والعشرين 
[/FONT]*




> *·         ان المسيح صفه وليس أسم فهناك مٌسحاء كثر:*
> 
> *فالمسيح هو الممسوح من الله لكى يكون ملك:*
> 
> ...


*[FONT=&quot]وهنا يحاول هذا ال ميمو ان يوهم قراءه بانه متعلم [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وللرد نقول [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الصفه قد تكون غباء مثلما وجدنا في مقالك او حماقة كما فى فكرك ولكن  المسيح ليس صفه [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]كلمة مسيح او ممسوح تكررت بالفعل كثيرا فى العهد القديم وكانت تشير الى شخص تم دهنه بزيت المسحة لاعلان  انه نبى او ملك او كاهن من الله وحتى يكون هذا معلوما لدى الشعب من ناحيه ولاعلان حلول الروح القدس على هذا الشخص ليتمم مهامه الروحية [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فمسيح او ممسوح هى شخصيات افرزها الرب لاتمام اعمال عظيمة اما قيادة السعب او الملك او النبوة او الكهنوت [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اما تفسيرك بانه صفه فلتلقيه فى بئر بضاعة  ....تعرفها ؟؟[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]اما المسيح فلا توجه الا لشخص المخلص فى الكتاب المقدس كله وهو شخص ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح وقد اشرنا الى ذذلك فى صدر ردنا [/FONT]*


> *ما أريد أن أقوله:*
> 
> *·         · هناك أنبياء ليسوا مسحاء .. مثل يوحنا المعمدان وغيره.*
> 
> ...





*[FONT=&quot]وانا اقول له بدورى 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هذا تقوله على باب الجامع وانت تتسكع هناك [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يوحنا المعمدان ممسوح قبل ان يولد فقد امتلا من الروح القدس من بطن امه يا جاهل .....اما عن قولك غيره فاحضر لنا هذا ال .....غيره .....يا تابع الجاهل [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]واما عن قولك ......هناك مسحاء ليسوا انبياء .....ومن انكر ذلك فقد قلنا ان  المسحة للنبى و للملك وللكاهن ايضا [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]وباقى كلامك هو هرتلات لاننا قلنا انه لا يوجد نبى او كاهن او ملك غير ممسوح من الله [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ويقول هذا  المدلس  مستنتجا [/FONT]*
*



			كذلك يسوع كان مسيح وكان نبى فى نفس الوقت.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*[FONT=&quot]لا يا جاهل  يسوع هذا كان المسيح والنبى والملك وهذا ما تجهله كما  عودتنا [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ثم نستكمل جولة فضح المحمدى ابن عائشة فى باقى هراءاته ليتحفنا ويوهم القارئ بانه غزا تبوك ليغنم بنات الاصفر [/FONT]*


> *قد يظن بعض النصارى:ويقولوا لقد شهد ميمو على نفسه , لأن ميمو يقول الآن ان يسوع مسيح ونبى فى نفس الوقت اذن هو النبى الذى كان يسأل عنه اليهود .*
> 
> *ولكن أقول لهم: أعضاء مجمع السنهدريم ليسوا بأناس عاميين غير مُلمين بالتوراه ومافيها ..فيعلموا ان فيها نبؤات تتكلم عن مسيح وليس مشروط ان يكون نبى فأوضحنا ان هناك مسحاء وليسوا انبياء , ويعلموا أيضاً ان هناك نبؤات تتكلم عن نبى آت وليس مسيح.. لذلك فرقوا بينهم فى سؤالهم ليوحنا:*
> 
> ...


*[FONT=&quot]وهذا الجزء مردود عليه قارئى العزيز فهو لا يزال يتوهم ان النبى ليس هو المسيح بناءا على تفسيرات شخصية وبنى المدلس الجاهل استنتاجاته على ما سبق بناؤهمن كذبوتدليس فى عقول قراؤه الجهلاء [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فقد اوهم القارئ بان اليهود سالوا عن ثلاثه اشخاص وثلاثة احداث واستنتج ابن عائشه ان هناك انبياء وليسوا مسحاء ....بدون دليل واحد.....ولا استشهاد من مفسر واحدوهكذا وصل الى نهاية وهمية لاستنتاجات شخصية مريضة من خياله[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ونصل لنقاط الذروة حيث يوهمنا هذا المحمدى الجاهل بانه سيهدم الحق المعلن فى كلمة الله بهراءاته الجاهلية 
[/FONT]*




> *دليل النصارى الأول: من أنجيل يوحنا:*
> 
> *[ Jn:6:10 ] فقال يسوع اجعلوا الناس يتكئون.وكان في المكان عشب كثير.فاتكأ الرجال وعددهم نحو خمسة آلاف. *
> 
> ...


*[FONT=&quot]تقول كلاما مرسلا يا ابن عائشة [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اين اخذ المسيحيين افتراءات وبنوا عليها معتقد ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الكلام نفسه ينقل فكر اليهود وتعرفهم على المسيح من اعماله فالمسيح شهدت له اعماله ومعجزاته وحياته وكلماته قبل سهادة الاخرين [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فالمسيح بنفسه قال..... شهادة من الناس لست اقبل [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وان كان القديس يوحنا قدنقل لنا ما قاله اليهود فانت تناسيت المعجزة الرئيسيه والتى بسببها قد قيل هذا الكلام ....فالعمل المعجزى شهدللمسيح قبل كلمات اليهود ....فهمت يا تابع نبى الرضاع والنكاح؟؟[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ثم يستطرد تابع المسحور فى الكلام[/FONT]*




> *اليهود قالوا أيضاً ان يسوع ولد من زنا وأن مريم أمه زانيه-انظر تفسير تادرس لنص يوحنا8:40*


 *[FONT=&quot]اين قالوا ذلك يا كذاب يا ابن الكذاب ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ام تسقط الزنى عن امنة وابنها الذى ولد بعد موت ابيه باربع سنوات هنا ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]المفاجاة المدويه ايها اللقيط ان تفسير النص الذى اوردته انت انجيل يوحنا   40:8
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لا يحتوى على اتهامك [/FONT]*


> *ولكنكم الآن تطلبون أن تقتلوني،
> *
> *وأنا إنسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله،*
> *هذا لم يعمله إبراهيم". [40]*
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]فها هو تفسير الاية رقم 40 كاملة ولا يوجد فيها اى اشارة لان المسيح ابن زنى او ان امه زانيه [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولعلك تقصد تفسير الايه رقم 41 وتشير الى هذا المقطع تحديدا  ايها المدلس الكذاب [/FONT]*


> إن كان أبناء إبراهيم يعملون أعمال إبراهيم، وأول هذه الأعمال هي أن يذهب من أرضه وعشيرته ومن بيت أبيه ويرحل إلى الأرض التي يريه الله إياها، لهذا فإن سبب توبيخ من وُجهت إليهم هذه الكلمة بأنهم ليسوا أبناء إبراهيم، إذ لم يخرجوا من بيت أبيهم، فلا يزالوا ينتمون إلى الأب الشرير ويعملون أعمال ذاك الأب*[934]*
> v     إذ قال المخلص إن الله هو أبوه (يو ٥: ١٨) ولم يعرف رجلًا بأنه أباه، فلذلك قالوا: "*إننا لم نولد من زنا*" لمقاومته، مضيفين: "*لنا أب واحد وهو الله*"*[٤١].* *وكأنهم يقولون له: "إننا نحن الذين لنا أب واحد وهو الله وليس أنت يا من تدعي أنك وُلدت من بتول،* فأنت وُلدت من زنا.
> إنك تفتخر أنك وُلدت من عذراء بقولك أن لك الله وحده هو أبوك. نحن الذين نعرف الله كأب لنا لا ننكر أنه لنا أب بشري"*[935]*.


 *[FONT=&quot]هل تقرا وتفهم ام انك جهول ابو جهل مثل رسولك ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]المفسر يقول صراحة انه يتخيل انهم يقولون له هذا [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فواضح المعنى الذى يقصده المفسر بان هذا هوتخيله لما قالوه وبالتالى ليس اتهاما وادلتنا على عدم صحة كلامك [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ان اليهودعندهم شريعة رجم الزانيه فلو انهم يتهمونها فبالاولى كانت عوقبت بالعقوبةالمستحقة عليها وهى الرجم [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولكن لاننا نحاجج جهلاء فلا ضيرمن ان نوضح لهم جهلهم [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثم يستطرد هذا الحقير سفالته وقذار فكره ويقول [/FONT]*
*



			وقالوا عن يسوع انه ساحر وانه شاذ جنسياً..فلماذا لم تأخذوا قولهم هذا وتبنوا عليه معتقد كما تعودتم على ذلك ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*[FONT=&quot]هنا لابد ان نتوقف يا تابع المسحور وابن امنه عاهرة قريش [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اين قيل عن المسيح هذا ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ام انك نسيت واختلطت عليك الامور ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فالمسحور هو محمد...نبيك 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]والشاذ جنسيا هوايضا محمد....نبيك الكذاب 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] وارجع لقميص زاهر وتقبيل (زبيبة الحسن) ادلتى موجودة على كلامى ....تحب اجيبهالكك من السنة الغير شريفة ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فاين ادلتك ؟؟[/FONT]*

*يتبع بالجزء الثالث *​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## المفدى بالدم (2 مايو 2012)

*فى الرد على الجاهل والمدلس المحمدى المدعوميمو
الجزء الثالث *

*[FONT=&quot]وناتى الى نقطة اخرى بعدما انتهينا من الرد على سفالات  العهر الاسلامى *​
*



فأنا لا أنكر ان المسيح كان نبى ..ولكنه ليس النبى الذى كان ينتظره اليهود..فمن الواضح من النصوص التى ذكرتها فى انجيل يوحنا الأصحاح السادس ان يسوع صنع معجزه وهى أكثار الطعام وذبك مستعينا بالله لان النص يقول (شكر) فمن شكر؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*[FONT=&quot]ومن انت لتنكر او لتقر ؟؟*​
*[FONT=&quot]وما الذى بنيت عليه استنتاجك حتى تنفى انه النبى الاتى الى العالم ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الانه شكر ؟؟[/FONT]*
ونعم الدليل يا بتاع الادلة :smil12:
*[FONT=&quot]هذا الموضوع يختص بكونه الناسوت المتحد كليا باللاهوت وهذا ليس موضوعنا الا فلنؤجله الى رد اخر على جهلك[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ومع كل ذلك فانا اريد ان اذكر القارئ بما قلته وان كان لا يعنينا ولكننا سنبين كذبك وترنحك فى ردودك 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تذكر معى ايها القارئ الواعى ان المحمدى ميمو  قال 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]انا لا انكر ان يسوع نبى 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولنكمل معاالرحلة الشيقه فى فضح جهلك [/FONT]*


> *وجاء بعد ما اجرى يسوع هذه المعجزه ان قالوا له اليهود ( انت النبى الآتى إلى العالم ) فنسأل المسيح وهو يجب وأعتقد انه من الأفضل ان تأخذوا كلام المسيح وتبنوا عليه معتقدكم وليس كلام اليهود..فقال يسوع:*
> 
> *[ Jn:10:24 ]-[ فاحتاط به اليهود وقالوا له الى متى تعلّق انفسنا.ان كنت انت المسيح فقل لنا جهرا. ]*
> 
> ...


*[FONT=&quot]تابع المسحور بيتكلم انجليزى ويقول هاردلك ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](hard luck[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]  هههههه تمام وانا هقول لك لو بتعرف تقرا  ماكنتش نقلت زى الجاهل كدة وخلاص [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]نرجع لنفس النص اللى اقتبست منه الايتين وقطعتهم يا مدلس [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تعالى كدة معايا [/FONT]*

16 *ولي خراف أخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة، ينبغي أن آتي بتلك أيضا فتسمع صوتي، وتكون رعية واحدة وراع واحد *​ 17 *لهذا يحبني الآب، لأني أضع نفسي لآخذها أيضا *​ 18 *ليس أحد يأخذها مني ، بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي. لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أن آخذها أيضا. هذه الوصية قبلتها من أبي *​ 19 *فحدث أيضا انشقاق بين اليهود بسبب هذا الكلام *​ 20 *فقال كثيرون منهم: به شيطان وهو يهذي. لماذا تستمعون له *​ 21 *آخرون قالوا: ليس هذا كلام من به شيطان. ألعل شيطانا يقدر أن يفتح أعين العميان *​ 22 *وكان عيد التجديد في أورشليم، وكان شتاء *​ 23 *وكان يسوع يتمشى في الهيكل في رواق سليمان *​ 24 *فاحتاط به اليهود وقالوا له: إلى متى تعلق أنفسنا؟ إن كنت أنت المسيح فقل لنا جهرا *​ 25 *أجابهم يسوع: إني قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون. الأعمال التي أنا أعملها باسم أبي هي تشهد لي *​ 26 *ولكنكم لستم تؤمنون لأنكم لستم من خرافي، كما قلت لكم *​ 27 *خرافي تسمع صوتي، وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني *​ 28 *وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية**، ولن تهلك إلى الأبد، ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي *​ 29 *أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل، ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي *​ 30 *أنا والآب واحد *​ 31 *فتناول اليهود أيضا حجارة ليرجموه *​ 32 *أجابهم يسوع: أعمالا كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند أبي. بسبب أي عمل منها ترجمونني *​ 33 *أجابه اليهود قائلين : لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن، بل لأجل تجديف، فإنك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلها *​ 
*[FONT=&quot]ابعد كل هذا والمسيح لم يقل انه المسيح ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]او انه لم يفصح عن شخصيته ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ان كنت لا تفهم الكلام الصريح [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فهل المشكلة فى الكلام ام فى الغباء ؟؟[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ثم ناتى الى نقطة اخرى [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]والدليل الثانى الذى يقتطع فيه ايتين من مقطع كامل من سفر اعمال الرسل ص 3 ليدلس وسلقى فكرة اغبى من مقالته وهى الخلط بين وظيفة المسيح كالنبى المخلص وشخصية المسيح كالاله [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لاعجب فعقول الرضاع والحيض ستظل كما هى لن تتغير [/FONT]*


> *دليل النصارى الثانى: من أعمال الرسل:*
> 
> *[ Acts:3:20 ] ويرسل يسوع المسيح المبشر به لكم قبل. ]*
> 
> ...


*[FONT=&quot]كما سبقت فقلت  ان هذا المدلس يريد ان يطرب سامعيه من الجهال بالمازق الذى سيقع فيه النصارى المزيفين والاحراج الكبير فى السؤال الكبير والصعبمن وجهة نظره هل يقبل المسيحى ان يكونالهه كنبى ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهو لا يفهم الفارق بين الوظيفه كنبى والشخص كالمسيح [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]عذرا [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فلا عتب على العميان ان تعثروا .....فهم فى النهاية عميان ان كان المتكلم غبيا فالقارئ لابد ان لا يكون بمثل غباؤه [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وللرد على هذا الجزء يلزمنا ان نوجه القارئ لقراءة الاصحاح الثالث كاملامن سفر الاعمال لنضع عينه على بعض النقاط فنظام اقتطاع الايات يسمى تدليسا وجهلا متعمدا [/FONT]*
*وصعد بطرس ويوحنا معا إلى الهيكل في ساعة الصلاة التاسعة *​ 2 *وكان رجل أعرج من بطن أمه يحمل، كانوا يضعونه كل يوم عند باب الهيكل الذي يقال له الجميل ليسأل صدقة من الذين يدخلون الهيكل *​ 3 *فهذا لما رأى بطرس ويوحنا مزمعين أن يدخلا الهيكل، سأل ليأخذ صدقة *​ 4 *فتفرس فيه بطرس مع يوحنا، وقال: انظر إلينا *​ 5 *فلاحظهما منتظرا أن يأخذ منهما شيئا *​ 6 *فقال بطرس: ليس لي فضة ولا ذهب، ولكن الذي لي فإياه أعطيك: باسم يسوع المسيح الناصري قم وامش *​ 7 *وأمسكه بيده اليمنى وأقامه، ففي الحال تشددت رجلاه وكعباه *​ 8 *فوثب ووقف وصار يمشي ، ودخل معهما إلى الهيكل وهو يمشي ويطفر ويسبح الله *​ 9 *وأبصره جميع الشعب وهو يمشي ويسبح الله *​ 10 *وعرفوه أنه هو الذي كان يجلس لأجل الصدقة على باب الهيكل الجميل، فامتلأوا دهشة وحيرة مما حدث له *​ 11 *وبينما كان الرجل الأعرج الذي شفي متمسكا ببطرس ويوحنا، تراكض إليهم جميع الشعب إلى الرواق الذي يقال له رواق سليمان وهم مندهشون *​ 12 *فلما رأى بطرس ذلك أجاب الشعب: أيها الرجال الإسرائيليون، ما بالكم تتعجبون من هذا ؟ ولماذا تشخصون إلينا، كأننا بقوتنا أو تقوانا قد جعلنا هذا يمشي *​ 13 *إن إله إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب، إله آبائنا، مجد فتاه يسوع، الذي أسلمتموه أنتم وأنكرتموه أمام وجه بيلاطس، وهو حاكم بإطلاقه *​ 14 *ولكن أنتم أنكرتم القدوس البار، وطلبتم أن يوهب لكم رجل قاتل *​ 15 *ورئيس الحياة قتلتموه، الذي أقامه الله من الأموات، ونحن شهود لذلك *​ 16 *وبالإيمان باسمه، شدد اسمه هذا الذي تنظرونه وتعرفونه، والإيمان الذي بواسطته أعطاه هذه الصحة أمام جميعكم *​ 17 *والآن أيها الإخوة، أنا أعلم أنكم بجهالة عملتم، كما رؤساؤكم أيضا *​ 18 *وأما الله فما سبق وأنبأ به بأفواه جميع أنبيائه، أن يتألم المسيح، قد تممه هكذا *​ 19 *فتوبوا وارجعوا لتمحى خطاياكم، لكي تأتي أوقات الفرج من وجه** الرب *​ 20 *ويرسل يسوع المسيح المبشر به لكم قبل *​ 21 *الذي ينبغي أن السماء تقبله، إلى أزمنة رد كل شيء، التي تكلم عنها الله بفم جميع أنبيائه القديسين منذ الدهر *​ 22 *فإن موسى قال للآباء : إن نبيا **مثلي** سيقيم لكم الرب **إلهكم من إخوتكم**. له تسمعون في كل ما يكلمكم به *​ 23 *ويكون أن كل نفس لا تسمع لذلك النبي تباد من الشعب *​ 24 *وجميع الأنبياء** أيضا من صموئيل فما بعده، جميع الذين تكلموا، سبقوا وأنبأوا بهذه الأيام *​ 25 *أنتم أبناء الأنبياء ، والعهد الذي عاهد به الله آباءنا قائلا لإبراهيم: **وبنسلك** تتبارك جميع قبائل الأرض *​ 26 *إليكم أولا، إذ أقام الله فتاه يسوع، أرسله يبارككم برد كل واحد منكم عن شروره *​ 

*[FONT=&quot]وهنا نقول للقارئ هل لاحظت شيئا عزيزى القارئ ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الحديث تم بعد معجزة باسم المسيح وشفاءالاعرج فاعمال المسيح مازالت تشهد عنه حتى بعد صعوده وهذا ما غفل عنه المدلس [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]النقطة الاخرى ان النبى الذى يقيمه الرب من اخوة موسى .....يعنى من اليهود [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]هذا النبى مثل موسى ولكن فى اى شئ مثله ؟؟ هل فى حياته كانسان ام فى وظيفته كنبى ؟؟[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]هذا النبى تكلم الله عنه بفم جميع انبياءه وهذا الامر فى غايه الاهميه  وسنصل اليه فى وقته ولكن دعونا نمشى خطوة خطوة [/FONT]*

*



			إذا نظرنا فى أصل البنؤة فى سفر التثنية 18:18 فالنص يقول(اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به) فيسوع كان من اليهود..والإله يخاطب موسى ويقول له إقيم لهم نبياً من وسط ( أخوتهم) فإن كان هذا النبى من بنى أسرائيل لماذا لم يقل أقيم لهم نبياً ( من بينهم) أو أقيم لهم نبياً ( من وسطهم) ؟ ومن هم أخوة اليهود ؟ فمن المعلوم ان بنى إسرائيل من إسحاق..ومن المعروف أن العرب من إسماعيل..فمن هم أخوة اليهود الذين سيقم لهم الإله نبياً منهم ؟ نترك الإجابه للضيوف النصارى

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*[FONT=&quot]والضيوف يجيبونك بان اخوتهم هذه لا تفهم بالفكاكةالاسلاميه المعهودة بل من نفس كلام الله [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ونصدمك صدمة كبيرة ونقول لك ان اخوتهم لا تعنى اى معنى اخر سوى اليهود وذلك استنادا الى الايات الكثيرة التى سنوردها هنا [/FONT]*
1) سفر اللاويين 10: 6​ وَقَالَ مُوسَى لِهَارُونَ وَأَلِعَازَارَ وَإِيثَامَارَ   ابْنَيْهِ: «لاَ تَكْشِفُوا رُؤُوسَكُمْ   وَلاَ تَشُقُّوا ثِيَابَكُمْ لِئَلاَّ تَمُوتُوا، وَيُسْخَطَ   عَلَى كُلِّ الْجَمَاعَةِ. وَأَمَّا إِخْوَتُكُمْ   كُلُّ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَيَبْكُونَ عَلَى الْحَرِيقِ الَّذِي   أَحْرَقَهُ الرَّبُّ.​ 

2) سفر اللاويين 25: 46​ وَتَسْتَمْلِكُونَهُمْ   لأَبْنَائِكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِكُمْ مِيرَاثَ مُلْكٍ. تَسْتَعْبِدُونَهُمْ إِلَى   الدَّهْرِ. وَأَمَّا   إِخْوَتُكُمْ بَنُو   إِسْرَائِيلَ فَلاَ يَتَسَلَّطْ إِنْسَانٌ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بِعُنْفٍ.​ 

3) سفر العدد 18: 6​ هأَنَذَا قَدْ أَخَذْتُ إِخْوَتَكُمُ   اللاَّوِيِّينَ مِنْ بَيْنِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَطِيَّةً لَكُمْ   مُعْطَيْنَ لِلرَّبِّ، لِيَخْدِمُوا خِدْمَةَ خَيْمَةِ   الاجْتِمَاعِ.​ 

4) سفر العدد 32: 6​ فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِبَنِي جَادٍ   وَبَنِي رَأُوبَيْنَ: «هَلْ يَنْطَلِقُ إِخْوَتُكُمْ   إِلَى الْحَرْبِ، وَأَنْتُمْ تَقْعُدُونَ ههُنَا؟​ 

5) سفر التثنية 1: 16​ وَأَمَرْتُ قُضَاتَكُمْ فِي ذلِكَ   الْوَقْتِ قَائِلاً: اسْمَعُوا بَيْنَ إِخْوَتِكُمْ   وَاقْضُوا بِالْحَقِّ بَيْنَ الإِنْسَانِ وَأَخِيهِ وَنَزِيلِهِ.​ 

6) سفر التثنية 2: 4​ وَأَوْصِ الشَّعْبَ قَائِلاً: أَنْتُمْ   مَارُّونَ بِتُخْمِ   إِخْوَتِكُمْ بَنِي   عِيسُو السَّاكِنِينَ فِي سِعِيرَ، فَيَخَافُونَ مِنْكُمْ فَاحْتَرِزُوا جِدًّا.​ 

7) سفر التثنية 3: 18​ «وَأَمَرْتُكُمْ فِي ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ قَائِلاً: الرَّبُّ   إِلهُكُمْ قَدْ أَعْطَاكُمْ هذِهِ الأَرْضَ لِتَمْتَلِكُوهَا.   مُتَجَرِّدِينَ تَعْبُرُونَ أَمَامَ إِخْوَتِكُمْ   بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، كُلُّ ذَوِي بَأْسٍ.​ 
*[FONT=&quot]فهل لازلت تعتقد ان اخوتكم هى عن غير اليهود ياميمو ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اتعشم انك لم تبلل فراشك من الاحراج [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ثم نمضى الى حيث يتوهم  تابع المسحور بانه اتى بالذئب مقيدا كما يقولون [/FONT]*


> *·         · نقطة هامة لدحض الفكر القائل بأن النبى الذى مثل موسى هو يسوع ودعونا نوضحها:*
> 
> **** يقول الكتاب فى رسالة العبرانيين:*
> 
> ...





*[FONT=&quot]هنا يحاول ميمو ان يوهم القارئ ان هناك تناقضا بين ما فعله يسوع وبين ما شرعه موسى [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولكن ما يحهله ان المسيح نفسه هو المشرع وهو الديان [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وفى وجوده لا يصح ان يقوم احد بالدينونة على اخر لانه لا احد بلاخطية [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]والمسيح اتى ليقدم عهد المحبة والرحمة معلنا انه له وحده الحق فى الدينونة [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فمن خالف ناموس موسى من البشر يقتل ....ولكن هل المسيح مجرد انسان ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فهنا  مادام المشرع نفسه موجودا فله الحق ان يتفرد بالدينونة فى الوقت الذى يريده وبالطريقة الذى يريدها ام نسيت انالمسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد يا تابع المسحور؟؟؟[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ودعونا نبحر معا فيما يثير الغثيان من قمة الجهل والتخلف [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فهو يريد ان ينقل اى شئ حتى لو ناقض نفسه ودعونى اوضح لكم [/FONT]*


> *** يقول الكتاب فى سفر التثنية وأصل النبؤة:*
> 
> *[ Dt:18:18 ]-[ اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به ]*
> 
> ...


*[FONT=&quot]هنا يقول ان يسوع كاذب وليس نبى ومنذ قليل فى صدر الموضوع يقول انه مسيح ونبى [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اتناقض نفسك ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ام انك مثل الغريق الذى يتعلق باى شئ لانه غرق فى بحر الجهل ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثم لم تحضر لنا باقى التراجم [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولم تحضر لنا تفسير النص [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولم تحضر لنا اثباتا ان المسيح قتل لانه نبى كاذب  اين الادلة والتفاسير يا تابع المنكوح؟؟[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ويستشهدد تابع المسحور بهذه الايات التى قيلت بفم رب المجد هنا [/FONT]*


> *[ Mt:24:29 ] وللوقت بعد ضيق تلك الايام تظلم الشمس والقمر لا يعطي ضؤه والنجوم تسقط من السماء وقوات السموات تتزعزع. ]*
> 
> *[ Mt:24:30 ] وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الانسان في السماء.وحينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الارض ويبصرون ابن الانسان آتيا على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير. ]*
> 
> ...



*[FONT=&quot] يتكلم الرب يسوع عن علامات مجيئه الثانى ويدعى  ميمو ان هذا لم يحدث [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]من قال انه حدث ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل اتى المسيح ثانيه ؟؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اين التفاسير ايها الغبى ؟؟ العلك تريد ان تدلس ايضا على قراءك المغيبين ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لا تستعجل على مجيئه فسياتى حتما ولكنك ستكره يوم مولدك حين ياتى [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]وفى خلسة تدعو للرثاء على هذا الجاهل 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ينتقل كاللصوص الى موضع اخر فى حديث اخر للمسيح فى الاصحاح 16 
[/FONT]*




*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


> *Mt:16:28 ]-[ الحق اقول لكم ان من القيام ههنا قوما لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ابن الانسان آتيا في ملكوته ]*
> 
> *فمن هم الذين لم يذوقوا الموت إلى الآن من أيام يسوع حتى وقتنا هذا..ليس وقتنا هذا فحسب ولكن حتى ياتى يسوع مره آخر..قيؤكد يسوع انه تبنىء بنؤات كاذبه فكان جزاؤه القتل وحدث ذلك بالفعل وقُتل..فكيف يكون موسى مثل يسوع الذى تنبىء بالكذب وتحقق فيه العقاب الذى تم ذكره فى النبؤه وهو القتل.*


 *[FONT=&quot]طرح الايه والفكرة المسمومة ولم يكلف نفسه ياحضار التفسير [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اليس هذا تدلسا وكذبا وعبثا بعقول القراء الجهال الذين يصفقون له ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اورد ميمو النص ولم يتطرق الى تفسيره واكتفى باستخلاص نتيجه ان يسوع نبى كاذب مكذبا نفسه  باعترافه فى اول المقاله بانه نبى ومسيح [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولافحامه نرد على ذلك باحد ابسط التفسيرات لدينا وهى تفسيرات القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى فى تفسير هذه الايه [/FONT]*

*6. الملكوت الأخروي*
  يختم السيّد حديثه عن بناء ملكوت السماوات كحياة داخليّة نعيشها هنا بالإعلان عنه كملكوت أُخروي أبدي، هو في حقيقته ليس غريبًا عن الملكوت الداخلي بل اِمتداد له. فما نعيشه الآن في المسيح يسوع خلال الإيمان ننعم به في كمال المجد خلال القيامة أخرويًا، إذ يقول: "*فإن* *ابن الإنسان سوف يأتي في مجد أبيه مع ملائكته، وحينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله*" [27].
  الحياة الملكوتيّة التي نعيشها هنا وننعم بها ما هي إلا عربون للحياة الخالدة الممتدّة فوق حدود الزمن حين يظهر السيّد المسيح الملك مع ملائكته ليجازي كل واحد حسب عمله. إن كان الإيمان هو أساس الملكوت إلا أنه يلزم أن يكون "عمليًا" حتى يقدّم لنا السيّد الأكاليل الأبديّة مجازيًا *"كل واحد حسب عمله"*.
  وإذ أراد أن يدخل بتلاميذه إلى هذا الملكوت بطريقة ملموسة سمح لثلاثة من تلاميذه أن ينعموا بتجلّيه، ليختبروا لحظات من الحياة الملكوتيّة الأخرويّة، إذ يقول: "*الحق أقول لكم إن من القيام ههنا قومًا لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ابن الإنسان آتيًا في ملكوته" *[28].ويرى *القدّيس أمبروسيوس *أنه يليق بالمؤمن أن ينعم بالتمتّع بهذه الحياة السماويّة في عربونها وهو بعد على الأرض، إذ يقول: [ليس أخنوخ وحده حيّ، إذ ليس بمفرده أُخذ إلى فوق لكن بولس أيضًا أُخذ إلى فوق ليلتقي بالمسيح[635].] وكأنه يليق بنا أن نتمتّع بارتفاع النفس إلى فوق لتحيا مع السيّد المسيح السماوي فلا يغلبها الموت إلى الأبد.






*[FONT=&quot]لن اعلق مرة اخرى فالتفسيريوضح توضيحا كاملا وشافيا [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]عذرا ميمو دخلت فى شارع مسدود 
[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


> *وحاول بعض المفسرين مثل أنطنيوس فكرى محاوله فاشله ليثبت ان يسوع مثل موسى ولكنه هدم كل ما قاله فى ثلاثة سطور..ولماذا هدم ما قاله لانه صعب عليه ان يماثل الله المتجسد ( يسوع ) بعبد من عباد الله (موسى) فقال هذه السطور التى تهدم ما حاول القيام به:*
> 
> *هذا من ناحية الرمز لكن يجب ألا ننسى أن موسى نبى أرسله الله أما المسيح فإبن الله.*
> 
> ...


*[FONT=&quot]وتعقيبا على هذا التعقيب اقول له [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يقول نص الايه ان النبى الذى سيقيمه الله مثل موسى وليس نسخة بالكربون منه فهذا هو الغباء الاسلامى الذى تعودنا عليه من خلال قراءاتنا لكتابات المسلمين وشبهاتهم الاغبى منهم [/FONT]*


*يتبع بالجزء الرابع والاخير 
ولكنى لم انته منه بعد 
قد يكون غدا بنعمة الله او اليوم مساءا *​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 مايو 2012)

اقتباس:
Mt28 ]-[ الحق اقول لكم ان من القيام ههنا قوما لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ابن الانسان آتيا في ملكوته ]

  إقتباس ((فمن هم الذين لم يذوقوا الموت إلى الآن من أيام يسوع حتى وقتنا هذا..ليس وقتنا هذا فحسب ولكن حتى ياتى يسوع مره آخر..قيؤكد يسوع انه تبنىء بنؤات كاذبه فكان جزاؤه القتل وحدث ذلك بالفعل وقُتل..فكيف يكون موسى مثل يسوع الذى تنبىء بالكذب وتحقق فيه العقاب الذى تم ذكره فى النبؤه وهو القتل.)) إنتهى  الخبط فى الرزع 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الرد
لن  أقول  أنك ينبوع متجدد للغباء  المستحكم الحصرى وبذلك تكون خير خلف لخير سلف .
لئلا  تتصنع (مكاره  الإخلاق)  ..
الآن سأترك القراء يحكمون على  منطقك بعيداً تماما عن العقائد:
1- قدم المستندات والوثائق  والادلة والبراهين   الدالة أن اسباب   قتل يسوع الذى أثبتت أنت أنه نبياً مسيحاً -علما بأن الانبياء فى دينك  معصومون-  أن سبب قتله كان  كونه كذب فى شأن  من شئؤن أقواله  أو تعاليمه لخواصه  من تلاميذه المختارين...

2- يا لمبي ... قصدى يا ميمى ::: بالفكاكة كدة يسوع المسيح قتل  بعد  أقل من 4 أيام من حديثه هذا مع تلاميذه  على جبل الزيتون فى مت 24 -فكيف وصلوا إلى نهاية هذا الجيل - إذ أن الجيل تقديره من 35-70 سنة شمسية مما تحسبون . فكيف وبأى آلآء -وعلى أى أساس علمى وقانونى ودستورى تم إستذناب يسوع وإثبات  التهمة (الخطيرة التى تفتق عنها ذهنكم الخارق الفارق). القضية هنا تكون باطلة دستورياً وقانونياً وشرعياً  فهو يحاكم على كونه قال  -آلا ينقضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله والثابت لدينا انهم قتلوه -بإعترافكم  الكريم وتوقيعكم الســــنى بعد هذه الواقعة بثلاثة ايام .
3-صدر الحكم بإعدام المسيح بالصليب بينما تلاميذه الذين عناهم بقوله (الحق أقول لكم  ان قوما من القيام ههنا لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا  إبن الانسان أتيا فى ملكوته... أقول انهم جميعاً كانوا احياء فعلا ولم يذوقوا الموت فعلا - فمن الناحية القانونية والدستورية  المسيح لا ولم يمكن إثبات كون قوله كذباً -قضائياً -وقت صلبه فى الرابع عشر من نيسان سنة 34 ميلادية .أى محامى بسيط سيثبت بطلان الادعاء  فهم لم يكن أحد منهم ذاق الموت لحظتئذٍ.
-هل عندك  مراجع ومستندات ؟؟!!
يا مثبت العقل:sha::01964E~163:


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 مايو 2012)

الاقتباس الذى يدين ميمى بحسب عقيدته هو (((ما أريد أن أقوله:
· هناك أنبياء ليسوا مسحاء .. مثل يوحنا المعمدان وغيره.
· هناك مسحاء ليسوا أنبياء .. مثل كورش ملك فارس .
· هناك مسحاء وبنفس الوقت أنبياء..مثل داود وصموائيل..فهم أنبياء لانهم كتبوا أسفار بالكتاب المقدس وهم مٌساقين بالروح القدس..وكما يقول النصارى – النبى هو من يتنبىء – وهم تنبؤا وسفر المزامير خير شاهد.
· كذلك يسوع كان مسيح وكان نبى فى نفس الوقت.

قد يظن بعض النصارى: ويقولوا لقد شهد ميمو على نفسه , لأن ميمو يقول الآن ان يسوع مسيح ونبى فى نفس الوقت اذن هو النبى الذى كان يسأل عنه اليهود .
ولكن أقول لهم: أعضاء مجمع السنهدريم ليسوا بأناس عاميين غير مُلمين بالتوراه ومافيها ..فيعلموا ان فيها نبؤات تتكلم عن مسيح وليس مشروط ان يكون نبى فأوضحنا ان هناك مسحاء وليسوا انبياء , ويعلموا أيضاً ان هناك نبؤات تتكلم عن نبى آت وليس مسيح.. لذلك فرقوا بينهم فى سؤالهم ليوحنا:
[ Jn:1:25 ]-[ فسألوه وقالوا له فما بالك تعمّد ان كنت لست المسيح ولا ايليا ولا النبي. ]
فمن الحماقه ان نقول ان المسيح والنبى هم شخص واااحد , وأوضحنا لماذا جائت كلمة ( النبى ) معرفه بالألف واللام..ولكن دليلك يا ميمو غير كافى فى التفرقه بين المسيح وذلك النبى.. ))) - إنتهى الاقتباس
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الرد
هنا هو يعترف أن يسوع هونبي 
وأن  يسوع النبي  هو مسيح 
وأن يسوع النبي هو المسـيـح
أن يسوع هو نبي لكنه ليس (ألنبي)
لكنه   نبي كاذب لانه قال إن الناس لن يروا الموت قبل ان يروه آتيا  فى مجده
وأن الجيل   لن يمضى  حتى يكون (هذا كله) 
ولذلك قتلوه بعد 3 أيام دون_*دون التحقق من كذب نبؤءته*_
-ده زى  الزميل اللى قاللى ان الدليل على كون المسيح لم يصلب أنه أظهر نفسه لتلاميذه أنه حياً بعد القيامة وترك  توما يضع يديه فى أثار الجراحات والحربة.
-اليهود قساه القلوب ومفترين لكنهم لم يصلوا بعد  إلى  هذا المستوى اللى وصلتلله يا ميمى دودى .لا فى الكفر ولا فى الغباء.
السؤال الممتع  جدا هو تتبع كيفية توفيق ميمى لاراءئه الشاذه مع أصول عقيدته الشاذه التى تكلمت عن المسيح بأراء شاذه برضه لكنها من نوع آخر.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 مايو 2012)

عجائب وطرائف 
فى تخاريف ميمى التى تخالف أساسيات عقيدته هو أكثر مما تخالف عقيدة المسيحين الذين سماهم  ((نصارى))   جهلا وعنجهية   إستناناً عن خير سلف .  قال ميمى . 
 إقتباس حرفي  من تخاريف ميمى  ونكرر يخالف العقيدة التى ينتمى إليها ميمى  ويزدريها   هى أولاً* 
الاقتباس
((** يقول الكتاب فى سفر التثنية وأصل النبؤة:
[ Dt:18:18 ]-[ اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به ]
[ Dt:18:19 ]-[ ويكون ان الانسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي انا اطالبه. ]
[ Dt:18:20 ]-[ واما النبي الذي يطغي فيتكلم باسمي كلاما لم اوصه ان يتكلم به او الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة اخرى فيموت ذلك النبي<< . ]فى باقى التراجم ( يقتل ذلك النبى وجزاؤه القتل )
[ Dt:18:21 ]-[ وان قلت في قلبك كيف نعرف الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرب. ]
[ Dt:18:22 ]-[ فما تكلم به النبي باسم الرب ولم يحدث ولم يصر فهو الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرب بل بطغيان تكلم به النبي فلا تخف منه ]

سبق وأشرنا إنه من المستحيل أن يكون النبى الذى مثل موسى ان يكون نبى كااااااذب..وتقول باقى نصوص النبؤة التى نحن بصددها الآن ان النبى الكاذب ( جزاؤه القتل )_* ويسوع قُتل بالفعل *_؟ لماذا قتل يسوع ؟ _*لانه كاذب.*_.وقيل فى العدد 22 (فما تكلم به النبى باسم الرب ولم يحدث..فانه بطغيان تكلم به النبى) وجزاء هذا النبى القتل…فهل فعل يسوع مثل ذلك وتكلمب كلام لم يحدث ؟ دعونا نقرأ ماذا قال يسوع:
[ Mt:24:29 ] وللوقت بعد ضيق تلك الايام تظلم الشمس والقمر لا يعطي ضؤه والنجوم تسقط من السماء وقوات السموات تتزعزع. ]
[ Mt:24:30 ] وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الانسان في السماء.وحينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الارض ويبصرون ابن الانسان آتيا على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير. ]
[ Mt:24:31] فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت فيجمعون مختاريه من الاربع الرياح من اقصاء السموات الى اقصائها
[ Mt:24:32 ] فمن شجرة التين تعلّموا المثل متى صار غصنها رخصا واخرجت اوراقها تعلمون ان الصيف قريب.
[ Mt:24:33 ] هكذا انتم ايضا متى رأيتم هذا كله فاعلموا انه قريب على الابواب. ]
[ Mt:24:34 ] الحق اقول لكم لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله. ]
فمرت أجيال وأجيال وأجيال وأجيال وأجيال ولم يحدث ذلك ..فهنا تحدث يسوع بأشياء لم تحدث..فجزاء الذى يتنبىء بالكذب هو القتل..وكان كذلك..*وبالقعل قُتل يسوع..فكيف يكون يسوع الذى يتبىء بالكذب* انه مثل موسى ؟
مت 16 اخر آيه ]-[ الحق اقول لكم ان من القيام ههنا قوما لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ابن الانسان آتيا في ملكوته ]
فمن هم الذين لم يذوقوا الموت إلى الآن من أيام يسوع حتى وقتنا هذا..ليس وقتنا هذا فحسب ولكن حتى ياتى يسوع مره آخر..قيؤكد يسوع انه تبنىء بنؤات كاذبه فكان جزاؤه القتل وحدث ذلك بالفعل وقُتل.._فكيف يكون موسى مثل يسوع الذى تنبىء بالكذب وتحقق فيه العقاب الذى تم ذكره فى النبؤه وهو القتل)))_
@@إنتهى الاقتباس والخلط والتجديف والاساءة للمقدسات والاديان رغم أنوف الاجهزة الامنية المنحازة إنحيازا لا رجوليا معيبا مهيناً-
سجلنا تجاوزات  شبكة  المهلس  ومخرفها الاكبر كلب الاجرام وغلمانه المولدون -بتؤاطئؤ الاجهزة الامنية والقضائية  المخزى والمعيب.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*الرد*
 تخيل أن ما أنت نسبته للمسيح  يسوع (النبي المسيح-وليس النبي الغير مسيح)
 من أحاديث فسرتها على كونها أكاذيب  أوجبت حكم الموت  على يسوع -بدون أى مستندات ولا وثائق إستندت عليها - 
تخيل تمت أمام أربعة فقط من أحب تلاميذ المسيح وأخلصهم و آمنهم لسره 
((الانجيل بحسب  مرقس الاصحاح 13 :::-إقتباس ((1. وَفِيمَا هُوَ خَارِجٌ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ قَالَ لَهُ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ انْظُرْ مَا هَذِهِ الْحِجَارَةُ وَهَذِهِ الأَبْنِيَةُ؟»
2. فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَتَنْظُرُ هَذِهِ الأَبْنِيَةَ الْعَظِيمَةَ؟ لاَ يُتْرَكُ حَجَرٌ عَلَى حَجَرٍ لاَ يُنْقَضُ».
3. وَفِيمَا هُوَ جَالِسٌ عَلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ تُجَاهَ الْهَيْكَلِ سَأَلَهُ بُطْرُسُ وَيَعْقُوبُ وَيُوحَنَّا وَأَنْدَرَاوُسُ _عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ_:
4. «قُلْ لَنَا مَتَى يَكُونُ هَذَا وَمَا هِيَ الْعَلاَمَةُ عِنْدَمَا يَتِمُّ جَمِيعُ هَذَا؟»
5. فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «انْظُرُوا! لاَ يُضِلُّكُمْ أَحَدٌ.
6. فَإِنَّ كَثِيرِينَ سَيَأْتُونَ بِاسْمِي قَائِلِينَ: إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. وَيُضلون كثيرون)) إنتهى الاقتباس 
++++++++++
قبل القتل  بالصلب ب 3 أيام ووسط خواصه من الحواريين  امناء سره على إنفراد.لم يصل الى علماء الفريسين  ولا إلى كهنة اليهود-وليس فى هذه الاسماء يهوذا الخائن.
+ولم  يقوم القضاه بالتحقق من نبؤءة المسيح لكونها تقدر بعدة عشرات من السنوات الشمسية  من لحظة القول .
+وجنابك عايز تقنعنى أن  الرومان (ولاةً وقواداًوجنودًا وسلطات حاكمة -*-وهيرودوس الملك الصورى  الخائن) و قيافا وحنان الكهنه الخونة  كانوا  مهتمين بتنفيذ وصية قتل الانبياء الكذبة الواردة فى سفر التثنية18الاية20 وذلك بعد إن إطلعوا عليها وأقسموا يمين الله على الولاء لها(..).!!!
+ناهيك عن عدم وجود وثائق أو أدلة أو مستندات أو أقوال مفسرين علماء أو مؤرخين  مسيحين او يهود او حتى وثنيين  فى حيثيات قضية صلب يسوع المسيح - تتهمه بالكذب فى الموضوع الذى أثرته  يا فضيحة الشيخ  النصاب الدجال..
بعيدا عن الطبيخ والفبركة الغلمانية المخلدية التى كاللؤءلؤء المنثور.
كل هذا يؤكد ان سيوف الحق تنسف افتراءاتك نسفا وتصعقها صعقا وتدكها دكا دكا .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 مايو 2012)

حقيقة لم أعرف هل أنا أمام سؤال أم أمام بحث ؟
هل انا أمام أتهام مَثُل فيه الكاتب كممثل أدعاء وقاضى فى ذات الوقت ؟!
هل نحن أمام تقرير غير قابل للطعن ؟
حقيقة أنا لم أعرف ...

*فالعنوان يقول* أننا أمام سؤالاً كبيراً ...

*من هو النبى المخلص ..ثم سؤال استكمالى هل يسوع آخر الأنبياء ؟*​ 
قرأت للنهاية لعلى أظفر بالأجابة الحائرة التى سألت نفسى فيها ...حتى وصلت الى نهاية المقالة ..فماذا وجدت ؟

*وجدت نفسى أمام* " *خاطرة* " ...
نعم هى خاطرة 
وليست شُبهة 
ولا هى بسؤال 
ولا هى ببحث 
ولى أسبابى لأن أُطلق عليها وأسميها ( *خاطرة مُسلم قَلِقِ* )

_*لسنا امام بحث وليس هو بباحث ...**لماذا ؟*_​ 
(1) الباحث لا يضع حُكماً مُسبقاً قبل أن يبدأ ولا يستبق النتائج كما فعل الأخ القَلِق بأستشهاده بآيات من قرآنه 
{*بَلْ نَقْذِفُ بِالْحَقِّ عَلَى الْبَاطِلِ* فَيَدْمَغُهُ فَإِذَا هُوَ زَاهِقٌ وَلَكُمُ الْوَيْلُ مِمَّا تَصِفُونَ }الأنبياء18
*وبهذا فهو قد وضع نفسه فى خانة الحق من قبل أن يبدأ ...(!!!!!!!!!!!!!)*

(2) الباحث يجب أن يصل الى نتيجة بعد بحثه العميق والطويل فى النصوص ومحاولات نقدها ...*فهل وصل الى نتيجة ؟*
(3) الباحث لا يُنهى بحثه بقوله ( *ربما يكون كذا* ) *إما ان يصل* الى نتيجة أو فليدع صفائح القمامة تتولى مهمة هذه الوريقات التى أهدرها هباءاً 
ولكننا فوجئنا بأنه لم يصل الى نتيجة *دليل قوله* :​


> ملحوظة:
> أنا لاأقر ان هذا النبى الذى مثل موسى هو سيدنا محمد *فربما يكون* آخر .. *وأتسائل* من هو هذا النبى الآخر ؟


إذن *سنستبعد هذا **الأخ ال**قَلِق* من خانة الباحثين لنضعه فى خانة *السائلين* ​ 
*وسنتفاجئ بأننا لسنا أمام سائل أيضاً *​ 
*لأنه يُنهى سؤاله قائلاً :*​


> فلسنا بحاجه لأثبات صدق نبوة سيدنا *محمد من كتاب مُحرف..فيكفينا* القرآن الكريم*..*


*وسنرد عليه أسلامياً بـ : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ...*
*يا أخ القلقان* إن كان ما تقول *فعلام السؤال إذن* ..؟!!!
*فلماذا كتبت كل هذا ؟؟ *

*يرد علينا قائلاً :*​*



ولكن هذا من باب العلم بالشىء ولا الجهل به فقط ليس أكثر

أنقر للتوسيع...

*بالله عليكم هل هذا (*شئ*) نضيع فيه وقتنا ؟


*ياسادة نحن أمام خاطرة* ...
*ولست مُكلفاً بإهدار وقتى للرد على الخواطر ...*
*فليَخُط من يريد خواطره ...*
*وسأكتفى بنصحه فقط قائلاً أعِد عنوان خاطرتك وليكن ...*​ 
*(( خواطر مُسلم قَلِق ))*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 مايو 2012)

من  فمك أدينك أيها العبد الشريرو (الخيبان).))الانجيل بحسب لوقا الاصحاح 19 الايه22
اذا  كنت  انت  شهدت  على الوفد المُرسل   (الكهنة واللاويين) – ومن أرسلوهم  ( السنهدريم )أنهم  على أعلى قدر من الدراية التامة (..)!!! بالتوراه –وسعيك الحثيث  لاكسابهم  مهارات وكفاءات لم يكونوها  -  فكيف ترد على هـــــذا الحرج :
قال وفد الكهنة واللاويين   الى يوحنا المعمدان  حسب ما سجله  الانجيلي يوحنا فى إصحاحه الاول
((19 وهذه هي شهادة يوحنا ، حين أرسل اليهود من أورشليم كهنة ولاويين ليسألوه: من أنت
20 فاعترف ولم ينكر، وأقر: إني لست أنا المسيح
21 فسألوه: إذا ماذا؟ إيليا أنت؟ فقال: لست أنا. ألنبي أنت؟ فأجاب: لا
22 فقالوا له: من أنت ، لنعطي جوابا للذين أرسلونا؟ ماذا تقول عن نفسك
23 قال: أنا صوت صارخ في البرية: قوموا طريق الرب، كما قال إشعياء النبي
24 وكان المرسلون من الفريسيين
*25 فسألوه وقالوا له: فما بالك تعمد إن كنت لست المسيح، ولا إيليا، ولا النبي*
26 أجابهم يوحنا قائلا : أنا أعمد بماء، ولكن في وسطكم قائم الذي لستم تعرفونه
27 هو الذي يأتي بعدي، الذي صار قدامي، الذي لست بمستحق أن أحل سيور حذائه
28 هذا كان في بيت عبرة في عبر الأردن حيث كان يوحنا يعمد)))-
 إنـــــتــــــهــــى ...الاقتباس من النص الالهى المعصوم
إذن ما دام  يوحنا  المعمدان  ليس  هو  المسيح   ولا   هو النبي  ولا هو إيليا ... بادروه على الفور بسؤال  فورى بديهى   فمابالك  تعمد مادمت لست هذا ولا ذاك  ولا ذاك.وبالتالى نستطيع أن نجزم  أن هؤلاء القوم  الذين أنت ( وجدت  كونهم)  على _دراية تامة_  وعلى كفاءة وتفقه  وجدارة تامة تؤهلهم أن كلامهم لا ينتقد ولا يراجع .. أن هؤلاء يرون أن 
-	المسيح يعمد –و إيليا  يعمد والنبي المنتظر تث18:الايه15 يعمد 
-	-فمابالك تعمد إذن  مادمت لست من هؤلاء.
_-	وعلي ماتقدم  :
-	يكون النبي المنتظر    -منتظر منه ومتوقع منه  لدى أهل العلم والمعرفة    أن  يــُعــمـد.._
-	والمعمودية  هى الاغتسال المقدس  والاصطباغ على يد كاهن  أو نبي – على أساس من القانونية التى نسميها الشرطونية   وهى رسمانية وشرعانية المعمد والمعمد والمعمودية والطقوس والايمان والاعتقاد -
-	فلم ولا ولن  نجد  مـعـمـــودية ذاتية   أحادية مثلا  .
-	المعمودية تسبقها وتليها  صلاوات بواسطة النبي أو الكاهن تغيير من طبيعة الماء سرائريا وتكسب الماء والغاطس فيه مفاعيل سرائرية  دائمة  
-	كل هذا –وأنا حريص ألا أتبحر  واتعمق فى الحديث . حتى لا أخرج عن السياق ولا عن الموضوع
-	المهم ان كل هذا مخالف تماما لعقيدة وايمانيات وممارسات النبي الذى تحاول  أن تُلمح  إلى كونه (  ألــنــــبـي المخلص) تث18الايه15


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 مايو 2012)

@@@ * هارد  لاك -hard luck  -يا بوحميد*
كما قلت للقمص  تادرس يعقوب ملطى 
_*وجب*_
أن نقول    للمدعى  الكاذب   فاقد الشرعية والمشروعية فأنت  يا  حوودة إنتحلت   وبنيت عقيدتك على أقول اليهود وتعلمت منهم 
الانجيل بحسب مرقس الاصحاح 6 الايه 3
(أليس هذا هو النجار _* إبن مريم*_ واخو يعقوب ويوسي ويهوذا وسمعان) إنتهى الاقتباس-
_*Game over mohamad the Lier*_


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 مايو 2012)

إجابات سريعة
+الوفد الذى أرسله  مجمع السنهدريم  (ممن كانوا فى أورشليم )كان يضم كهنةً ولاويين  من الكتبة والفريسين  -لكنهم ككل  قطاع الكهنة فى ذلك الزمان إنحصروا فى حرفية النصوص -وطوعوا  نصوص الشريعة  لمصالحههم الذاتية وأهدافهم الشخصية الضيقة ..
رغم كوننا  ننفى عنهم  تحريق نصوص الوحى الالهى المسجلة تدويناً- 
لكننا نــؤكـــد  أنهم أسأؤوا تفسيراتها   وتناولهم العقيدى والروحى والادبي  لها -ورغم ان هذا أمر يخصهم.  لكنه تفشي فى كل طبقتهم 
المسيح هو الذى قال كل ما قلته سابقــــًا 
نقرأ  الانجيل بحسب متى الاصحاح 23 كله وكيف المسيح يقول لهم 
(( . حِينَئِذٍ خَاطَبَ يَسُوعُ الْجُمُوعَ وَتَلاَمِيذَهُ
2. قَائِلاً: «عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مُوسَى جَلَسَ الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ
3. فَكُلُّ مَا قَالُوا لَكُمْ أَنْ تَحْفَظُوهُ فَاحْفَظُوهُ وَافْعَلُوهُ وَلَكِنْ حَسَبَ أَعْمَالِهِمْ لاَ تَعْمَلُوا لأَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ وَلاَ يَفْعَلُونَ.
4. فَإِنَّهُمْ يَحْزِمُونَ أَحْمَالاً ثَقِيلَةً عَسِرَةَ الْحَمْلِ وَيَضَعُونَهَا عَلَى أَكْتَافِ النَّاسِ وَهُمْ لاَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يُحَرِّكُوهَا بِإِصْبِعِهِمْ
5. وَكُلَّ أَعْمَالِهِمْ يَعْمَلُونَهَا لِكَيْ تَنْظُرَهُمُ النَّاسُ فَيُعَرِّضُونَ عَصَائِبَهُمْ وَيُعَظِّمُونَ أَهْدَابَ ثِيَابِهِمْ
6. وَيُحِبُّونَ الْمُتَّكَأَ الأَوَّلَ فِي الْوَلاَئِمِ وَالْمَجَالِسَ الأُولَى فِي الْمَجَامِعِ
7. وَالتَّحِيَّاتِ فِي الأَسْوَاقِ وَأَنْ يَدْعُوَهُمُ النَّاسُ: سَيِّدِي سَيِّدِي!
8. وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلاَ تُدْعَوْا سَيِّدِي لأَنَّ مُعَلِّمَكُمْ وَاحِدٌ الْمَسِيحُ وَأَنْتُمْ جَمِيعاً إِخْوَةٌ.
9. وَلاَ تَدْعُوا لَكُمْ أَباً عَلَى الأَرْضِ لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ وَاحِدٌ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.
10. وَلاَ تُدْعَوْا مُعَلِّمِينَ لأَنَّ مُعَلِّمَكُمْ وَاحِدٌ الْمَسِيحُ.
11. وَأَكْبَرُكُمْ يَكُونُ خَادِماً لَكُمْ.
12. فَمَنْ يَرْفَعْ نَفْسَهُ يَتَّضِعْ وَمَنْ يَضَعْ نَفْسَهُ يَرْتَفِعْ.
13. «لَكِنْ وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ تُغْلِقُونَ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ فَلاَ تَدْخُلُونَ أَنْتُمْ وَلاَ تَدَعُونَ الدَّاخِلِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ!
14. وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَأْكُلُونَ بُيُوتَ الأَرَامِلِ ولِعِلَّةٍ تُطِيلُونَ صَلَوَاتِكُمْ. لِذَلِكَ تَأْخُذُونَ دَيْنُونَةً أَعْظَمَ.
15. وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَطُوفُونَ الْبَحْرَ وَالْبَرَّ لِتَكْسَبُوا دَخِيلاً وَاحِداً وَمَتَى حَصَلَ تَصْنَعُونَهُ ابْناً لِجَهَنَّمَ أَكْثَرَ مِنْكُمْ مُضَاعَفاً!
16. وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْقَادَةُ الْعُمْيَانُ الْقَائِلُونَ: مَنْ حَلَفَ بِالْهَيْكَلِ فَلَيْسَ بِشَيْءٍ وَلَكِنْ مَنْ حَلَفَ بِذَهَبِ الْهَيْكَلِ يَلْتَزِمُ!
17. أَيُّهَا الْجُهَّالُ وَالْعُمْيَانُ أَيُّمَا أَعْظَمُ: أَلذَّهَبُ أَمِ الْهَيْكَلُ الَّذِي يُقَدِّسُ الذَّهَبَ؟
18. وَمَنْ حَلَفَ بِالْمَذْبَحِ فَلَيْسَ بِشَيْءٍ وَلَكِنْ مَنْ حَلَفَ بِالْقُرْبَانِ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ يَلْتَزِمُ!
19. أَيُّهَا الْجُهَّالُ وَالْعُمْيَانُ أَيُّمَا أَعْظَمُ: أَلْقُرْبَانُ أَمِ الْمَذْبَحُ الَّذِي يُقَدِّسُ الْقُرْبَانَ؟
20. فَإِنَّ مَنْ حَلَفَ بِالْمَذْبَحِ فَقَدْ حَلَفَ بِهِ وَبِكُلِّ مَا عَلَيْهِ
21. وَمَنْ حَلَفَ بِالْهَيْكَلِ فَقَدْ حَلَفَ بِهِ وَبِالسَّاكِنِ فِيهِ
22. وَمَنْ حَلَفَ بِالسَّمَاءِ فَقَدْ حَلَفَ بِعَرْشِ اللَّهِ وَبِالْجَالِسِ عَلَيْهِ!
23. وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ تُعَشِّرُونَ النَّعْنَعَ وَالشِّبِثَّ وَالْكَمُّونَ وَتَرَكْتُمْ أَثْقَلَ النَّامُوسِ: الْحَقَّ وَالرَّحْمَةَ وَالإِيمَانَ. كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا هَذِهِ وَلاَ تَتْرُكُوا تِلْكَ.
24. أَيُّهَا الْقَادَةُ الْعُمْيَانُ الَّذِينَ يُصَفُّونَ عَنِ الْبَعُوضَةِ وَيَبْلَعُونَ الْجَمَلَ!
25. وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ تُنَقُّونَ خَارِجَ الْكَأْسِ وَالصَّحْفَةِ وَهُمَا مِنْ دَاخِلٍ مَمْلُوآنِ اخْتِطَافاً وَدَعَارَةً!
26. أَيُّهَا الْفَرِّيسِيُّ الأَعْمَى نَقِّ أَوَّلاً دَاخِلَ الْكَأْسِ وَالصَّحْفَةِ لِكَيْ يَكُونَ خَارِجُهُمَا أَيْضاً نَقِيّاً.
27. وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ تُشْبِهُونَ قُبُوراً مُبَيَّضَةً تَظْهَرُ مِنْ خَارِجٍ جَمِيلَةً وَهِيَ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ مَمْلُوءَةٌ عِظَامَ أَمْوَاتٍ وَكُلَّ نَجَاسَةٍ.
28. هَكَذَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً: مِنْ خَارِجٍ تَظْهَرُونَ لِلنَّاسِ أَبْرَاراً وَلَكِنَّكُمْ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ مَشْحُونُونَ رِيَاءً وَإِثْماً!
29. وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَبْنُونَ قُبُورَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَتُزَيِّنُونَ مَدَافِنَ الصِّدِّيقِينَ
30. وَتَقُولُونَ: لَوْ كُنَّا فِي أَيَّامِ آبَائِنَا لَمَا شَارَكْنَاهُمْ فِي دَمِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ!
31. فَأَنْتُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَنَّكُمْ أَبْنَاءُ قَتَلَةِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ.
32. فَامْلَأُوا أَنْتُمْ مِكْيَالَ آبَائِكُمْ.
33. أَيُّهَا الْحَيَّاتُ أَوْلاَدَ الأَفَاعِي كَيْفَ تَهْرُبُونَ مِنْ دَيْنُونَةِ جَهَنَّمَ؟
34. لِذَلِكَ هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَنْبِيَاءَ وَحُكَمَاءَ وَكَتَبَةً فَمِنْهُمْ تَقْتُلُونَ وَتَصْلِبُونَ وَمِنْهُمْ تَجْلِدُونَ فِي مَجَامِعِكُمْ وَتَطْرُدُونَ مِنْ مَدِينَةٍ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ
35. لِكَيْ يَأْتِيَ عَلَيْكُمْ كُلُّ دَمٍ زَكِيٍّ سُفِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ مِنْ دَمِ هَابِيلَ الصِّدِّيقِ إِلَى دَمِ زَكَرِيَّا بْنِ بَرَخِيَّا الَّذِي قَتَلْتُمُوهُ بَيْنَ الْهَيْكَلِ وَالْمَذْبَحِ.
36. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ هَذَا كُلَّهُ يَأْتِي عَلَى هَذَا الْجِيلِ!
37. «يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ يَا قَاتِلَةَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَرَاجِمَةَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَيْهَا كَمْ مَرَّةٍ أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَجْمَعَ أَوْلاَدَكِ كَمَا تَجْمَعُ الدَّجَاجَةُ فِرَاخَهَا تَحْتَ جَنَاحَيْهَا وَلَمْ تُرِيدُوا.
38. هُوَذَا بَيْتُكُمْ يُتْرَكُ لَكُمْ خَرَاباً!))) إنتهى  الاقتباس من النص الالهى القدسي.
_*راجع  الانجيل بحسب لوقا الاصحاح 11 والايات من 39وحتى الايه54ه.*_
فهؤلاء إمتلكوا مفاتيح المعرفة ومادخلوا هم ولا تركوا الداخلون يدخلون.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الرب يسوع يقول لهم    فى الانجيل  بحسب مرقس الاصحاح7 والايه 6 انهم تركوا وصية الله -راجع النص
--------------------------------------
+++  إذن هذه فئة من رجال الدين الصورين المنحرفين الفاسدين ليسوا مرجعية دينية فعلية بل شكلية فقط-مجرد مناصب تخلوا  من كفاءات فعلية.


----------



## ibnelfady (3 مايو 2012)

> *فمن هم الثلاثه ( المسيح , ايليا , النبى ) ؟*
> 
> ​ *يجيب لنا عن هذا السؤال نخبة رائعه من علماء المسيحية :*
> 
> ...



*دى افتراضات وهمية من عندك*



> *(2)ويجيب الأب متى المسكين ( صفحه 128 ):*
> 
> *20:1 “فاعترف ولم ينكر وأقرّ أني لستُ أنا المسيح “*
> 
> ...



*يا**ريت ماتفسرش على مزاجك

*


> *(3)ونقرأ فى التفسير التطبيقى :*
> 
> *كان في أذهان الفريسيين أربعة احتمالات فيما يختص بهوية يوحنا المعمدان، وهى : (1) إنه النبي الذي سينطق بكلمات الله (تث 18: 15)، (2) إنه إيليا (ملا 4: 5)، (3) إنه المسيح، (4) إنه نبي كذاب. وقد أنكر يوحنا أنه أحد الشخصيات الثلاث الأولى، وبالعكس فقد أشار إلى نفسه بكلمات إشعياء نبي العهد القديم أنه صوت مناد في البرية.*



*مين قالك ان كان فى اذهان الفريسيين 4 احتمالات ...بلاش تأليف

**



			*** اذن اليهود منتظرين ثلاثه  أشخاص وهم ( المسيح , أيليا , النبى ) بالإضافه إلى يوحنا الذى أشار إلى  نفسه بوجوده فى سفر أشعياء بإنه صوت صارخ فى البريه .

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*دى افتراضاتك وتخيلاتك انت.

**



فالمسيح: قد أتى وهو يسوع .

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*كلام جميل و مظبوط .*




> *ايليا  :أتى كما يعتقد النصارى وهو يوحنا ولا تسألنى كيف يكون ايليا هو يوحنا.-صدق ولابد ان تصدق*



*احب انى اصحح لك الخلط الحاصل وهو ان يوحنا المعمدان وليس يوحنا الحبيب جاء بروح ايليا وقوتة وليس هو نفسه ايليا ...فهمت ولا لسه

*


> *النبى المخلص: فمن هو ذلك النبى ؟ لكى نعرفه لابد أن نتبع الأثر المُشار إليه فى التفاسير.*





*وعلى اى اساس بنيت افتراضاتك الوهمية دى *



> *ملخص مُبسط عن من هو ايليا:*
> *ايليا كان موجود فى العهد القديم ورُفع إلى السماء وذلك طبقاً لعدة نصوص من العهد القديم والجديد ايضاً ولكن نكتفى بنص واحد فقط وهو:*
> *[ Kgs2:2:11 ]-[ وفيما هما يسيران ويتكلمان اذا مركبة من نار وخيل من نار ففصلت بينهما فصعد ايليا في العاصفة الى السماء. ]*
> 
> ...



*كلام مظبوط*



> *فاليهود كانوا منتظرين مجىء ايليا لذلك كانوا يسألون يوحنا عن ثلاثة اشخاص كان اليهود ينتظروهم ( المسيح , ايليا , النبى  ) وبالرغم من ان يوحنا قال ( لست أنا ايليا ) إلا ان باقى الاناجيل تقول  ان يوحنا هو ايليا بالرغم من انكار يوحنا نفسه..لماذا قالت ذلك باقى  الاناجيل؟ لثبت ان يسوع هو الرب وان الرب قد أتى بالفعل لان هناك شرط لمجىء  الرب وهو مجىء ايليا قبله..لذلك دلست باقى الاناجيل وقالت ان يوحنا هو  ايليا بالرغم من ان يوحنا فى انجيله انكر انه ايليا..لا تتعجب فهذا هو  الكتاب المقدس*





*التدليس ده عندكم انتم مش عندنا ده اولا 

ثانيا ان الكلام اللى قالته باقى الاناجيل عن يوحنا المعمدان ان هو ايليا 
تقصد بانه جاء بروح ايليا وقوته

*


> *][§©¤*° من هو النبى المُخّلِص *¤©§][*




*حزر فزر*




> *أجمعت التفاسير إلى أن ( النبى المُخّلص ) كما وصفه المُفسر  تادرس يعقوب بهذا الإسم إنه هو النبى الذى تكلم عنه موسى فى سفر التثنيه  وهذه هى النصوص التى أجمعت عليها كل التفاسير :*
> 
> 
> *[Dt.18.15][ يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي.له تسمعون.]*
> ...



*ارجع للشرح اللى قولته **ليك بخصوص الايتين دول


*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (4 مايو 2012)

اعتذر للتاخير  بانزال الجزء الاخير من نقد الشبهة وجارى العمل  على انهاؤه 

يمكن بكرة اقدر انزله 
تقبلوا اسفى​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 مايو 2012)

@@@جبر وحساب مثلثات :

1)-· ان المسيح فى الكتاب المقدس نبى وأعترف هو بذلك:
[ Lk:13:33 ] بل ينبغي ان اسير اليوم وغدا وما يليه لانه لا يمكن ان يهلك نبي خارج عن اورشليم. ]

[ Mt:13:57 ] فكانوا يعثرون به.واما يسوع فقاللهم ليس نبي بلا كرامةالا في وطنه وفي بيته. ]
2)-
يوحنا المعمدان : نبيا وأعظم من نبي ولم يقم بين المولودين  من النساء من هو أعظم منه-الانجيل بحسب ما سجله متى الاصحاح 11الايات من 9-11ه .

3)- يوحنا المعمدان :
يعترف بانه ليس العريس لكنه صديق العريس الذى يكتمل فرحه لسماع ورؤية احداث العرس وبهاء العريس الحقيقي.وأنه غير مستحق أن ينحنى ليحل سيور أو ليحمل(حذاء قدمى ذلك الذى هو فى وسطهم قائم ) الذى هو حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم ), الذى هو أعظم منى كان قبلي صار بعدى  -صار قدامى. (أنا صوتُ صارخ  فى البرية* إعدوا طريق الرب* قوموا طرقه مستقيمه))-فى نفس المصدر ولنفس الكاتب الذى تحاول أن تصطنع منه شبهتك.
((طبعا هنا يقصد الرب يسوع المسيح هذا إذا لم يكن  عند ميمى أى مانع))

4)- إستنتج عظمة المسيح يسوع  بطريقة حسابية  بناء على ما تقدم.


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 مايو 2012)

*آخر ميعاد لتسليم الإجابات هو يوم الاحد القادم، ثم بعد ذلك سأناقش معكم ردودكم وأنزل بالشبهة الثانية...

وكما هو معلوم ، يوم الإمتحان يُكرَمُ المرءِ أو يُهان 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 مايو 2012)

> @@@جبر وحساب مثلثات :



*لو سمحت ، ماحدش له دعوة بالجبر ولا حساب المثلثات ولا اي حاجة ليها علاقة بالهندسة خالص *


----------



## Abdel Messih (4 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *آخر ميعاد لتسليم الإجابات هو يوم الاحد القادم، ثم بعد ذلك سأناقش معكم ردودكم وأنزل بالشبهة الثانية...
> 
> وكما هو معلوم ، يوم الإمتحان يُكرَمُ المرءِ أو يُهان
> *


يا رب تنجح يا تتح :fun_lol:


----------



## Bent el Massih (4 مايو 2012)

*



			إذا كان بالفعل يسوع هو النبى الذى تكلم عنه موسى فى سفر التثنية..فهل ترضى يا نصرانى ان يكون إلهك الذى تعبده مثل نبى ؟ فهل تقبل ان يسوع الذى هو الله المتجسد مثل موسى ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*المسيح مثل موسى كإنسان وموسى هو رمز للمسيح وهناك اوجه شبه عديدة:
*

*1-  كلاهما من شعب إسرائيل من وسطهم ومن إخوتهم.

2-  نجا كل منهما من مؤامرة أحد الملوك في طفولته وفي كل مؤامرة إستشهد أطفال كثيرين

3-  موسى ترك القصر ليفتقد شعبه والمسيح أخلى ذاته ليفتقد شعبه وكلاهما فضّل أن يتألم مع شعبه

4-  الشعب اليهودى رفض موسى قاضيًا ورفضوا المسيح ملكًا وكثيرًا ما تذمروا على المسيح وعلى موسى

5-  أعمال كليهما صاحبها معجزات كثيرة

6-  كلاهما أنقذ شعبه من العبودية

7-  كلم الله شعبه عن طريق عبده موسى والمسيح هو كلمة الله

8-  كلاهما وسيط بين الله والناس

9-  موسى كان راعيًا للخراف والمسيح كان الراعي الصالح

10- كلاهما صام 40 يومًا
11  - الله أعطى الشريعة لموسى على جبل والمسيح بدأ حياته العملية على جبل التطويبات
12  -  موسى وجهه لمع بعد ما تجلى له مجد الرب والمسيح تجلى مجده أمام تلاميذه

13  - المسيح اختار 12 تلميذًا و70 رسولًا وموسى عين 12 رئيسًا للأسباط و70 شيخًا لمعاونته

14  - موسى رحّب بألداد وميداد حين تنبآ والمسيح لم يمنع من يخرج الشياطين (لو50،49:9)

15  - كلاهما بارك الشعب في نهاية خدمته

16  - شفاعة موسى عن شعبه وكونه يفضل أن يموت عوض شعبه يشبه محبة المسيح في فدائه

17  - مات كلاهما على جبل

18  - كان موسى نبيًا وكذلك المسيح (تث15:18+ 10:34 + مر 15:6)

19  - موسى كان ملكًا في يشورون (تث5:33) والمسيح أخذ كرسي داود أبيه (لو33،32:1)

20  - موسى أخذ وظيفة كاهن (مز6:99) والمسيح كان رئيس كهنة

21  - كلاهما كان وسيط عهد والعهدين كانا مختومين بالدم

22  - موسى أسس كنيسة العهد القديم والمسيح أسس الكنيسة في العهد الجديد

23  - موسى كان قاضيًا لشعبه والمسيح هو الديان.

24  - لم يوجد في تاريخ البشرية من قدم الشريعة الإلهية سوى موسى والسيد المسيح.*
*
هذا من ناحية الرمز لكن يجب ألا ننسى أن موسى نبى أرسله الله أما المسيح فإبن الله.

وموسى كان له ضعفاته أما المسيح فلم يكن له خطية. وشفاعة المسيح دائمة أبدًا وهي شفاعة كفارية أما شفاعة موسى فهي شفاعة توسلية.*

*



 إذا نظرنا فى أصل البنؤة فى سفر التثنية 18:18 فالنص يقول(اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به) فيسوع كان من اليهود..والإله يخاطب موسى ويقول له إقيم لهم نبياً من وسط ( أخوتهم) فإن كان هذا النبى من بنى أسرائيل لماذا لم يقل أقيم لهم نبياً ( من بينهم) أو أقيم لهم نبياً ( من وسطهم) ؟ ومن هم أخوة اليهود ؟ فمن المعلوم ان بنى إسرائيل من إسحاق..ومن المعروف أن العرب من إسماعيل..فمن هم أخوة اليهود الذين سيقم لهم الإله نبياً منهم ؟ نترك الإجابه للضيوف النصارى

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*مصطلح ( من اخوتك ) ليس جديد وانما تم ذكره مرتان فى نفس سياق النص .
فى نفس الاصحاح ( تثنية 18 ) فى اول ايتين

[Q-BIBLE] 1 لاَ يَكُونُ لِلْكَهَنَةِ اللاَّوِيِّينَ، كُلِّ سِبْطِ لاَوِي، قِسْمٌ وَلاَ نَصِيبٌ مَعَ إِسْرَائِيلَ. يَأْكُلُونَ وَقَائِدَ الرَّبِّ وَنَصِيبَهُ. 2 فَلاَ يَكُونُ لَهُ نَصِيبٌ فِي وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِ. الرَّبُّ هُوَ نَصِيبُهُ كَمَا قَالَ لَهُ. [/Q-BIBLE]
طبعا من المعروف ان سبط لاوى كان مكرس لخدمة بيت الرب .. ولم يكن له نصيب او قسم فى الارض مع باقى الاسباط الذين وصفهم الكتاب بالاخوة قائلا ( فى وسط اخوته )

وايضا فى الاصحاح السابق ( تثنية 17 ) .. وفي نفس سياق وصايا الله لبني اسرائيل ( الاسباط الاثني عشر ) كان يكلمهم عن تنصيب الملك عليهم فجاءت الوصية تقول فى الاية 15 :
[Q-BIBLE]  فَإِنَّكَ تَجْعَلُ عَلَيْكَ مَلِكًا الَّذِي يَخْتَارُهُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ. مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِكَ تَجْعَلُ عَلَيْكَ مَلِكًا. لاَ يَحِلُّ لَكَ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ عَلَيْكَ رَجُلاً أَجْنَبِيًّا لَيْسَ هُوَ أَخَاكَ. [/Q-BIBLE]

فهذه الآيات تنسف ادعائك، فالله اوصى موسى (الذي هو من سبط لاوى ) ان يجعل الشعب الاسرائيلى عليه ملكا من وسط اخوته والمقصود طبعا هم اسباط اسرائيل الباقية .. فأول ملك كان لاسرائيل هو شاول  الذى مسحه صموئيل النبى ملكا . 
و من المعروف ايضا ان اليهود يملكون ملك عليهم من وسطهم واستمر هذا الامر وحتى نهاية سلاسل الملوك للملكتين الشمالية والجنوبية بعد الانقسام .*


----------



## Bent el Massih (4 مايو 2012)

> *** يقول الكتاب فى رسالة العبرانيين:
> [ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Heb:10:28 ]-[ من خالف ناموس موسى فعلى شاهدين او ثلاثة شهود يموت بدون رأفة ]
> [ الكـاثـولـيكـية ]-[ Heb:10:28 ]-[ من خالف شريعة موسى قتل من غير رحمة (( بناء على قول شاهدين أو ثلاثة
> [ الترجمة اليسوعية ]-[ Heb:10:28 ]-[ من خالف شريعة موسى قتل من غير رحمة (( بناء على قول شاهدين أو ثلاثة
> ...


 
*من الصبح وانت تنقل التفاسير فلما لم تنقله هذه المرة ؟؟ بل اعتمدت كعادتك على الكذب والتدليس وضحكت على اخوتك المسلمين لانك تعرف انهم لن يبحثو
فلنرى ما يقوله تفسير  القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي :*

*



فقد الكتبة والفريسيون جوهر رسالتهم وهو الدخول بكل نفس إلى معرفة مشيئة الله، وتمتع الكل بالحب الإلهي. وصار انشغالهم منصبًا في الحرف القاتل، بغض النظر عن خلاص الإنسان وتمتعه بالشركة العميقة مع الله. لهذا لم يكن صعبًا عليهم أن يجدوا امرأة في حالة تلبس بجريمة الزنا. جاءوا بها إلى السيد، كل منهم يحمل في قلبه حجرًا يروي أعماقه المتعطشة لسفك الدماء، مطالبين في داخلهم برجمها، كما برجم شخصية السيد المسيح.

لم يدركوا أن السيد المسيح، كلمة الله، لن ينقض الناموس لكنه يكمله، فيرفعه من الحرف القاتل إلى الاهتمام ببنيان الداخل وتقديس الأعماق.

ظن الحرفيون في الناموس أنهم حتمًا يتمتعون برؤية المرأة وهي تطرد من الحياة برجمها، إذ لا تستحق الوجود على الأرض، ولا السكنى في بيت، بل تُلقى في حفرة وتنهال عليها الحجارة. ولم يدركوا أنهم جاءوا بها إلى غافر الخطية القدير، الذي وحده يجتذبها من بيت إبليس ويسحبها من منزل الزنا، لا ليعفو عنها، وإنما لتجد في القدوس عريسًا لنفسها، وفي السماء بيت زوجية تستقر فيه.

قصة هذه المرأة الزانية تفتح أمام كل نفس باب الحب الإلهي والرحمة، لتجد ناموس المسيح قانونها الداخلي الجذَّاب، فتنعم بالصوت الإلهي: "إني لم آتِ لأدين العالم بل لأخلص العالم" (يو 3: 17؛ 12: 47). فلا تجد من يحكم عليها بالموت الأبدي، بل من يشتريها بالدم الثمين ويهبها برَّه السماوي، ويشفع فيها أمام الآب، ويدخل بها إلى الأحضان الإلهية. تحولت هذه القصة من وقوف في محكمة إلى دخولٍ في عرس أبدي سماوي.
لم يأمر موسى بالرجم بل أمرت الشريعة أن يحكم على الزاني والزانية بالموت (لا 20: 10؛ تث 22: 22). لكن كانت وسيلة الحكم بالموت في ذلك الحين هي الرجم. إذ كان عطشهم لسفك الدماء ملتهبًا، ورغبتهم في تلفيق تهم خطيرة ضد السيد المسيح ملتهبة، جاءوا بالمرأة ليقدموا قضية غير متكاملة من الجانب القضائي، إذ لم يأتوا بمرتكب الجريمة مع المرأة، ولا أحضروا الشهود. ومع هذا لم يرفض السيد القضية لعدم تكاملها، لكنه حوَّل أنظار الكل إلى عمق الوصية وغاية الناموس الحقيقية.
جاءوا إليه كقاضٍ يجب أن يحكم بالناموس وإلاَّ حُسب كاسرًا للناموس، ومجدفًا يستحق هو الرجم، ولم يدركوا أن المعزي السماوي. حقا إنه الديان الإلهي لكنه في نفس الوقت المحامي الذي يطلب الخطاة ويطرد الخطية.

كتب "بإصبعه على الأرض"، هذا الذي سبق فكتب الوصايا العشرة بإصبعه على حجارة، وسلمها لموسى، يكتب بإصبعه على الأرض ليكتشف الكل أنهم كسروا الوصية، وعاجزون عن تنفيذ الرجم لأنهم خطاة ومستحقون الموت




أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*



			سبق وأشرنا إنه من المستحيل أن يكون النبى الذى مثل موسى ان يكون نبى كاذب..وتقول باقى نصوص النبؤة التى نحن بصددها الآن ان النبى الكاذب ( جزاؤه القتل ) ويسوع قُتل بالفعل ؟ لماذا قتل يسوع ؟ لانه كاذب...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*لماذا تحرف المعاني ايها المدلس وكيف تتهم المسيح بالكذب وانت قلت انك لا تنكر انه نبي!!!
واين الدليل ان المسيح قتل لأنه نبي كاذب ؟؟؟*

*



			وقيل فى العدد 22 (فما تكلم به النبى باسم الرب ولم يحدث..فانه بطغيان تكلم به النبى) وجزاء هذا النبى القتل…فهل فعل يسوع مثل ذلك وتكلمب كلام لم يحدث ؟ دعونا نقرأ ماذا قال يسوع:
[ Mt:24:29 ] وللوقت بعد ضيق تلك الايام تظلم الشمس والقمر لا يعطي ضؤه والنجوم تسقط من السماء وقوات السموات تتزعزع. ]
[ Mt:24:30 ] وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الانسان في السماء.وحينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الارض ويبصرون ابن الانسان آتيا على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير. ]
[ Mt:24:31] فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت فيجمعون مختاريه من الاربع الرياح من اقصاء السموات الى اقصائها
[ Mt:24:32 ] فمن شجرة التين تعلّموا المثل متى صار غصنها رخصا واخرجت اوراقها تعلمون ان الصيف قريب.
[ Mt:24:33 ] هكذا انتم ايضا متى رأيتم هذا كله فاعلموا انه قريب على الابواب. ]
[ Mt:24:34 ] الحق اقول لكم لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله. ]
فمرت أجيال وأجيال وأجيال وأجيال وأجيال ولم يحدث ذلك ..فهنا تحدث يسوع بأشياء لم تحدث..فجزاء الذى يتنبىء بالكذب هو القتل..وكان كذلك..وبالقعل قُتل يسوع..فكيف يكون يسوع الذى يتبىء بالكذب انه مثل موسى ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*دي نبوات عن الاحداث التي تسبق   مجيئه الثاني وثم مجيئه الثاني 
 اما عن الاية 34 :
أولًا: يُشير إلى تحقيق العلامات الخاصة بدمار الهيكل اليهودي على يدي القائد الروماني تيطس عام 70م، لإعلان مجيء الرب في هيكل جديد.

ثانيًا: يريد ربّنا أن يوجِّه أنظارنا إلى مجيئه الداخلي فينا وإعلان مجده في القلب... فإنه وإن كنّا نترقَّب يوم الرب العظيم لكن عملنا الآن هو التمتّع بحلوله داخلنا وتجلِّيه المستمر فينا.*

*



			[ Mt:16:28 ]-[ الحق اقول لكم ان من القيام ههنا قوما لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ابن الانسان آتيا في ملكوته ]
فمن هم الذين لم يذوقوا الموت إلى الآن من أيام يسوع حتى وقتنا هذا..ليس وقتنا هذا فحسب ولكن حتى ياتى يسوع مره آخر..قيؤكد يسوع انه تبنىء بنؤات كاذبه فكان جزاؤه القتل وحدث ذلك بالفعل وقُتل..فكيف يكون موسى مثل يسوع الذى تنبىء بالكذب وتحقق فيه العقاب الذى تم ذكره فى النبؤه وهو القتل.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*



			ولما لم تحضر التفاسير كما في السابق ؟ هذا ما نسميه تدليس ومن ثم تسمي نفسك باحث
لكن لا الومك بل الومك في اخوانك الجهلاء الذي يصفقون لك من غير ان يبحثو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*للرد اقول لك إلهنا اله احياء وليس اموات
فالأبرار   لا يموتون بل ينتقلون، وكما قال المسيح عن الموت أنه نوم ( عن إبنة يايرس وعن لعازر). أماّ الأشرار فهم يموتون وهم مازالوا على الأرض "إبنى هذا كان ميتًا فعاش + لك اسم أنك حى وأنت ميت ( لو 24:15+رؤ 1:3). وذاق الموت قيلت عن المسيح (9:2) فتذوق الموت هو موت بالجسد أما الروح فتذهب إلى الله في انتظار القيامة. ومن يتذوق عربون المجد الأبدي هنا على الأرض لا يموت بل يتذوق الموت فقط. ويكون معنى كلام السيد أن من الموجودين، من لن ينتقل قبل أن يتذوق حلاوة ملكوت الله في داخله، وهذا ما حدث بعد يوم الخمسين حينما حل الروح القدس فملأهم سلامًا وفرحًا، وكان المسيح يحيا فيهم (غل 20:2).
و آتيًا في ملكوته= هذا حدث يوم قيامة المسيح ويوم صعوده، ويوم تجليه، ويوم آمن من عظة بطرس 3000 نفس وإعتمدوا.. وانتشار الكنيسة التي ملكت المسيح على قلبها، وإندحار أعداؤه الذين صلبوه وهذا حدث في حريق أورشليم. ( تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكري )*

*



			وحاول بعض المفسرين مثل أنطنيوس فكرى محاوله فاشله ليثبت ان يسوع مثل موسى ولكنه هدم كل ما قاله فى ثلاثة سطور..ولماذا هدم ما قاله لانه صعب عليه ان يماثل الله المتجسد ( يسوع ) بعبد من عباد الله (موسى) فقال هذه السطور التى تهدم ما حاول القيام به:
هذا من ناحية الرمز لكن يجب ألا ننسى أن موسى نبى أرسله الله أما المسيح فإبن الله.
وموسى كان له ضعفاته أما ا لمسيح فلم يكن له خطية . وشفاعة المسيح دائمة أبد ًا وهى شفاعة كفارية أما شفاعة موسى فهى شفاعة توسلية
فٌأقول له شكراً لتعب محبتك وأظهرت لنا عدة نقاط تفصل بين يسوع وموسى ولك منى أجمل تحية.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*ومن قال لك ان النبي سيكون مطابقا لموسى !!! وقد اوردت سابقا تشابه بين السيد المسيح وموسى
*


----------



## Bent el Massih (4 مايو 2012)

*معرفش اقدر اكمل حتي يوم الاحد فالشبهة طويلة ومليئه بالاخطاء والاكاذيب*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (4 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *آخر ميعاد لتسليم الإجابات هو يوم الاحد القادم، ثم بعد ذلك سأناقش معكم ردودكم وأنزل بالشبهة الثانية...*
> 
> *وكما هو معلوم ، يوم الإمتحان يُكرَمُ المرءِ أو يُهان *


 

بالانتظار اخينا الحبيب ...ومثلما نكول بالعراقي ..الله لا يجيب مهانة!!


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 مايو 2012)

@@@   :story::story::story: ألأن   نحن  أوسعنا  (الغلام )  وأعطيناه اللى فيه  النصيب  إذن نحن ملزومون  أن  نقدم     تفسيراتنا   المعتمدة بصورة   أكثر تركيزاً وقوة  -وتلخيصاً –ووضوحا 
حتى  لا تكون المسألة  مجرد تطاول وسب  وتحقير   من دون   ظهير عميق من الموضوعية   والبحث العلمى  والعقيدة المتيقنة عندنا بالبراهين القاطعة الباتة –و الادلة والمستندات :11_9_10[1]:
@>أ*ولاً  هل أخطأ المسيح و (كذب )  فى حديثه  عن  الذين لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ملكوت الله  قد أتى بقوة ؟؟!!  كيف نرد؟؟!!  وماهى ملابسات هذا الامر *:
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11362
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11363

@>*ثانياً هل أخطأء المسيح و(كذب)  فى حديثه عن علامات إنقضاء الدهر ومجيئه الثانى المخوف المملؤء مجداً.*
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10265
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11381

@*> ثالثاً لماذا لم يرجم المسيح المراءه الزانية مصداقاً  للصورة الذهنية التى تصور بها المهاجمون  تنفيذ  شريعة موسي*
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10919

+++++++++++++++++++++
هل  يوحنا ام المسيح هو  قائل عبارة يأتى بعدى  من كان   قدامى  من لست مستحقاً أن أنحنى وأحل سيور حذائه:
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10289
جووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول:spor22::boxing::big37::big37::big37::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::16_14_21::16_14_21::16_14_21::16_14_21::16_14_21::16_14_21:


----------



## المفدى بالدم (5 مايو 2012)

*فى الرد على الجاهل والمدلس المحمدى المدعو ميمو *
*الجزء الرابع والاخير *​ 
*[FONT=&quot]ها قد وصلنا اخيرا الى نهاية الشبهة المزيفه *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وحان وقت المفارقه ومحاولة هذا الجاهل بالفهلوة الاسلاميه العجيبة المكتسبة من شرب بول البعير ان ينفى ان النبى المخلص هو المسيح ويوهم القارئ انه محمد نبى النكاح *[/FONT]​


*[FONT=&quot]مبدئيا قبل الخوض فى الرد على ما اورده من جهل اريد ان انبه القارئ الفطن الى الاتى *​​ 



*[FONT=&quot]حينما نقارن موسى والمسيح فاننا نقارن من جهة النبوة والاعمال التى تختص بالخدمة المقدمة من النبى [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فلن نقارن بين بشريه موسى وبشريه المسيح وان كان هناك المئات من اوجه الشبه بينهما ولكن حينما يتكلم موسى عن النبى الذى سيقيمه الله فلنركز فى محتوى الايه فى تث 18:18 ولكن لنبدا من الاية رقم 15[/FONT]*​[Q-BIBLE] 


*15يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من إخوتك مثلي. له تسمعون *​ 

16 *حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا: لا أعود أسمع صوت الرب إلهي ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت *​ 

17 *قال لي الرب: قد أحسنوا في ما تكلموا *​ 

18 *أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط إخوتهم مثلك، وأجعل كلامي في فمه، فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به *​ 

19 *ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي أنا أطالبه *​[/Q-BIBLE]


*[FONT=&quot]فمن سياق النص لنقدم ترجمه مبسطة للقارئ الكريم يقول الرب انه سيرسل نبيا من اخوة موسى (اليهود طبعا كما اثبتنا فى السابق) [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]السؤال ببساطة لماذا ....الجواب نجده فى العدد التالى مباشرة حيث فسر الله سبب ارسال النبى الذى يشبه موسى لان الشعب طلب ذلك من الرب فى حوريب بعدما وقع عليه الخوف والرعب من هيبة الاقتراب من الله بعدما ظهر فى جبل حوريب[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]فبعدما ظهر الرب على الجبل وحينما اقترب الشعب من الجبل الذى حل الرب عليه وحينها راى الشعب مجد الرب على الجبل وطلبوا من موسى ان لا يتحدثوا او يقتربوا الى الله مباشرة بل يكون ذلك من خلال وسيط ونجد ذلك فى سفر الخروج الاصحاح20 ومن الايه رقم 18-22[/FONT]*​ 
[Q-BIBLE] 

18 *وكان جميع الشعب يرون الرعود والبروق وصوت البوق، والجبل يدخن. ولما رأى الشعب ارتعدوا ووقفوا من بعيد *​ 

19 *وقالوا لموسى: تكلم أنت معنا فنسمع. ولا يتكلم معنا الله لئلا نموت *​ 

20 *فقال موسى للشعب: لا تخافوا. لأن الله إنما جاء لكي يمتحنكم، ولكي تكون مخافته أمام وجوهكم حتى لا تخطئوا *​ 

21 *فوقف الشعب من بعيد ، وأما موسى فاقترب إلى الضباب حيث كان الله *​ 

22 *فقال الرب لموسى: هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل: أنتم رأيتم أنني من السماء تكلمت معكم *​ 
[/Q-BIBLE]

*[FONT=&quot]فليلاحظ القارئ الحادثة ومغزاها ان الشعب طلب ان لا يتكلم الله معهم شخصيا ولكن من خلال وسيط لئلا يموتوا من رؤيه مجد الله [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]ويؤكد موسى فى تث18 ايه 16 [/FONT]*​ 
[Q-BIBLE] 

16 *حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا: لا أعود أسمع صوت الرب إلهي ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت *​[/Q-BIBLE]

*[FONT=&quot]فغايه ارسال الله للنبى هى ان يكون وسيطا مباشرا بينه وبين الشعب فهل كان محمد هذا الوسيط ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل يمكن ان من اعتمد على افخاذ وصدر خديجة لمعرفةان كان جبريل المزعوم ملاك ام شيطان هو ذلك الوسيط ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ان كانت افخاذ وصدر خديجة هم الفيصل الذى اعتمد عليه محمد فى معرفه هوية جبريل فكيف كان سيقترب هذا النجس من الله ؟[/FONT]*​ 

*[FONT=&quot]حسنا دعونا نمر من هذه النقطة [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]ولنستمر فى فضح المحمدى شارب البول ومدلك وجهه بنخامة محمد [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ومعطر نفسه يعرق محمد [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ونقول [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]ان ما اوردته فى مقارناتك البهلوانية العربانيه ليس له صلة من بعيد او من قريب باوجه الشبه بين النبى المخلص والنبى موسى فلا معنى انك تاتى بصفات بشريه وتدلس على ذهن القراء [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فحين تقارن فلتقارن وظيفة النبى موسى بوظيفة النبى المخلص[/FONT]*​ 

*[FONT=&quot]وظيفة النبى : هى ما ياخذه النبى من الله ويوصله للبشر فهو وسيط مباشر بين الله والناس [/FONT]*​ 

*[FONT=&quot]فلا تقل لى انه تزوج وتغوط ولعب فى منخاره فهذه السفاهات تفرد بها محمد وحده كنبى المراحيض والحيض والاستبراء والاستنجاء [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وبالرغم من انه دلس على القراء الا ان حتى تدليسه لم يخلو من الجهل المدقع والغباء المفرط ودعونى اخذكم فى رحلة عبر بحر الغباء والجهل الكبير فى عقل هذا المحمدى المدعو ميمو [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]يقول ميمو عن المسيح [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]انه من ام فقط.....هل هذا يمثل فارقا فى نبوة شخص ؟؟ [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل حين نقارن وظيف بوظيفه نقارن نسب صاحب الوظيفة ؟؟هل هذا هو الدليل الذى توهم قراءك به [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]ثم يقول [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]انه الله المتجسد ...حقا الجهلاء فى نعيم فلو انك عرفت عقيدتنا فى التجسد وفهمت ان المسيح انسان كامل بلا خطيه وهو الله الذى فيه ملء كل اللاهوت لفهمت ان الللبس لا يوجد الا فى عقلك انت فقط [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فكون المسيح انسان كامل لا ينفى عنه وظيفة النبى وهذا لا علاقة له بكون المسيح هو الله يا تابع المسحور فطبيعه المسيح البشريه ليس بها امتزاج ولا اختلاط ولم يصبها تغيير باتحاداللاهوت بها [/FONT]*​ 




*[FONT=&quot]ثم يقول ميمو [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لم ياتى بشريعه بل جاء ليكمل ...وفى هذا الامر اعتراف من هذا الميمو بان المسيح هو الله لان من الذى سيكمل الشريعه الا ذلك الذى بداها ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]من ذلك الذى له سلطان اكمال الشريعه الا الله ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ويستمر فى غباوته مقارنا احداث طفوله المسيح وهروب االعائلة المقدسة من غدر هيرودس ومتناسيا ان المسيح بشر كامل يجتاز فى كل ما يجتاز فيه البشر ولا علاقة لهذه الاحداث بوظيفته كنبى فوظيفته الوسيطيه كنبى تشبه وساطة موسى بين الله والشعب [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]ثم يقول ان المسيح لم يحمل السبف ولم يجاهد ولم يفتح اى دوله وانا اساله[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ايها الغبى هل من وظيفة النبى حمل السبف والجهاد وغزو البلدان ونهب الامنين ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ان مفهوم السرقه والسطو فى الانبياء لم ياتى به غير الصعلوك نبى العربان محمد وصعاليكه اتباع النكاح [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]ثم يستطرد ويقول المحمدى الجاهل ان المسيح الغى احكام الشريعه ...وهو يجهل البعد والعمق الروحى الذى جاء به المسيح بانه لم يكتفى بمعالجة الجريمة بل عالج الجذورالفاسدة وخلق طبيعه جديدة تكره الخطيه بدل من ان ترعب وتقتص من الخاطئ فهى اعطت رجاء لكل نفس هالكة [/FONT]*​ 





*[FONT=&quot]يقول الجاهل ان اعداء المسيح انتصروا عليه وقتلوه ...وهل المسيح كان له اعداء وقام بحروب ضدهم ومن ثم حاربوه وقتله اعداؤه ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل كان ذلك بمحض الصدفه ؟؟ ام ان المسيح اسلم نفسه وقد قال مرارا ليس احد ياخذها منى بل انا اضعها من ذاتى لى سلطان ان اضعها ولى سلطان ان اخذها ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل كون المسيح صلب ينفى ذلك وظيفته كنبى ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الم يسمى اليهود بقتله الانبياء وراجمة المرسلين ؟ [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]يقول ميمو المحمدى الفاجر ان النساء كانت تصرف على يسوع ....ونحن نقول له ان من كانت تصرف عليه النساء هو محمد ابن امنة واسال ماما خديجة اللى اتجوزت واحد قد ضناها اللى هو نبيك نبى النكاح ...وطبعا عاش على قفاها اما المسيح فكان يعمل فى مهنة يوسف (النجار ) واقرا الاناجيل لتعرف ايها الجاهل [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]يقول ميمو ان يسوع لم يتزوج ولذلك فهو لا يشبه موسى ....وانا اساله هل من متطلبات النبوة ان يتزوج ؟؟ وهل ان تزوج نبى ولم يتزوج اخر وقارنا بينهما كانبياء يكونوا غير متشابهين ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وانا اسالك هل محمد تزوج ام نكح ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ان كنت فعلا تمتلك الجراة فاحضر لى نص من قرانك يقول ان محمد تزوج ....كلا يا محمدى .. فرسولك نكح نساء بمساعدة كفيت جبريل (صديق النكاح ) ونكحه الرجال وروح اسال زاهر  وابو سفيان  :fun_lol:[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]يقول المحمدى ان يسوع لم يكن سيد قومه ولكن محمد كان سيد قومه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بدليل انه لقب بيتيم ابى طال وانه عمل لدى خديجة عبدا واستغل كرمها وتزوجها والدليل ايضا ان بنت النعمان قالت لمحمد اتهب الملكة نفسها للسوقة ؟؟:fun_lol:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تعرف يعنى ايه السوقه يعنى محمد نبيك كان حثالة بحصر الاحاديث :new6:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]جبت منين بقى حكاية سيد قومه دى ؟؟:thnk0001:[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ومع ذلك فالنبوة فى الكتاب المقدس لم تكن قاصرة على فئة معينة ولا سيد ولا عبد فالكل سواء امام الله فايليا يشبه يوحنا المعمدان واحدهما تربى فى الصحراء واالاخر عاش حياة عادية فعندما نقارن بين نبيين نقارن نبوتهما وليس حياتهما الشخصية ولكن لا عجب فهذا هو الجهل الاسلامى والحوار مع امة ما انا بقارئ ولا فاهم [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]يقول ميمو ايضا ان المسيح ليس كموسى لانه امر اتباعه بدفع الجزيه:new6::new6: [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]ههههه... شئ يغيظ [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]كان المحمدى يريد المسيح ان يسرق الدوله ويامر اتباعه بسرقتها ؟؟ [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]قد يبدو هذا الشئ فخر لك[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] فمحمد سرق الناس باسم الله واخذ خمس الغنائم وخمس الزكاة لانه لص [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولكن المسيح كان قدوة فى انسانيته لنا فلم يعلمنا ان نسرق لا الدوله حتى لو كانت تحت الاحتلال ولا ان نسرق الاخرين كما فعل محمد واسال قبيلة بنى قريظة [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]يقول ميمو ان المسيح نزل الى الجحيم ...تمام كويس بس نزل باى صفه الى الجحيم ياميمو ؟؟ هل بصفته نبى ؟؟[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]يقول المحمدى شارب البول ان المسيحيين ظنوا ان المسيح حمل خطايا العالم ...هل هذا معتقدك ؟؟ام انك اتيت به من الكتاب المقدس ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل الموضوع من مخيلتك ام من نصوص الكتاب المقدس ؟؟ اين الدليل على ظنوا هذه؟؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]اما ان تضع ما يقوله الانجيل ...[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]او ان تقول هذا ما كتب فى القران [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]وبذلك يتضح مدى جهلك يا تابع المنكوح ؟؟[/FONT]*​ 



*[FONT=&quot]ونسالك ايضا يا ابو جهل القرن الحادى والعشرين هل حمل المسيح خطايا العالم بصفته نبى ؟؟ [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]يقول المحمدى العربيد ان المسيح شرب الخمر .....قف عندك يا تابع المنكوح .:shutup22:...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]قلت انك ستاتى بالدليل على شرب الالمسيح للخمر ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بل اين ادلتك على كل كلامك[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] فاين ادلتك فى كل ماسبق وفندنا من تدليساتك وجهلك ؟؟[/FONT]*​ 

*[FONT=&quot]اين شرب ومتى المسيح الخمر ؟؟[/FONT]*​ 

*[FONT=&quot]احضر لنا نصا واحدا من الانجيل المقدس يقول ان المسيح شرب الخمر [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وتقول بان محمد لم يشرب الخمر ؟؟؟:act19:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot].....حسنا مار رايك بانه شربها وتوضا بها ؟؟ [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ما رايك بانه ظل اربعين سنة سكيرا وعربيدا مشركا عابد اصنام ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ما رايك ان اتيك باحاديث تثبت انه شرب الخمر؟؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وانا اتحداك ان تثبت ان المسيح شرب الخمر[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot] تتحدانى يا تابع المسحور ؟:boxing::boxing:[/FONT]*​ 

*[FONT=&quot]ويقول المحمدى الجاهل ان الله لم ينجيه(اى المسيح ) من الموت لذلك فليس هو من يشبه موسى فى نبوته[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وتناسى شارب البول ان موت المسح لم يكن له علاقة بوظيفته كالنبى ولكن كالمسيا المخلص ....فالمسيح اتى خصيصا كالمسيا حاملا خطايا كل العالم ...فلم يكن المسيح مجرد نبى بل نبى ومخلص ورئيس كهنة وملك ....[/FONT]*​ 







*[FONT=&quot]الى هنا اريد ايضا ان انوه لبعض الاخطاء التى ذكرها المحمدى شارب البول والتى تعكس جهله فى المسيحية وفى الكتاب المقدس [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]2)يقول تابع المسحور ان موسى صاحب شريعه كامله ....وهذا يثبت عدم فهمه للكتاب المقدس لان لو ان موسى اتى بشريعه كاملة فما حاجة الله ليرسل نبى اخر ...لقد ارسل الله الشريعه المناسبة لاذهان واستيعاب البشر فى ذلك الوقت ثم اكمل الله اقواله تباعا فى الوحى المتتابع على فم انبياءه القديسين الذين اتوا بعد موسى الى ان اتى صاحب الشريعه ومكملها واكمل الكل بتعاليمه وحياته وبخلاصه [/FONT]*​ 

*[FONT=&quot]3 )يقول تابع المسحور ان موسى حمل السيف وجاهد ولست اعلم اين حمل موسى السيف واين جاهد [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اين غزا موسى واين فتح بلدانا[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] ارايت انك اجهل من دابة حمقاء ؟؟[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]4)يقول ايضا ان موسى انتصر على اعداؤه ...ولست اعلم اى اعداء انتصر عليهم موسى [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فموسى كان نبيا وقائدا للشعب فى البريه فاين حارب واين حدث واين كتب ما قاله هذا المحمدى الممسحور ؟؟[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]5)يقول شارب البول ان اتباع موسى نصروه وجاهدوا معه وضحوا بانفسهم ولست ادرى عم يتكلم شارب البول ولا فى اى موضوع اتى لنا بهذه الفتاوى المحمديه البوليه [/FONT]*​ 


*[FONT=&quot]6)يقول ايضا تابع المسحور ان موسى حارب وجاهد وله فتوحات ...وانا اطالبه بفتوحات موسى اين هى واين موضعها بالكتاب المقدس [/FONT]*​ 
*6) **[FONT=&quot]مرة يقول تابع المسحور ان الله نجا موسى من الموت ومرةاخرى يقول انه مات ولا نعلم اى الجملتين نصدق ..العله يقصد انه نجاه فى طفولته ثم مات قى شيخوخته ؟؟[/FONT]*​ 

*[FONT=&quot]حسنا ولكن ما علاقة هذا بوظيفة النبى ؟؟ [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بل لو اخذنا هذه النقطة بالذات فالمسيح ايضا كان مهددا وهو طفل وذهب الى مصر مثلما تم انقاذ موسى وهو طفل وكان ايضا موسى بمصر [/FONT]*​ 

*[FONT=&quot]7)يتبنى المحمدى فكرة غريبة وهى انه بما ان المسيحيين نسبوا الى المسيح فهوليس النبى المخلص لهذا السبب لان موسى لم يسمى اتباعه موسويين ....وهذا جهل مدقع لانه المسيحيين لا يتبعوا نبى بل يتبعوا الله الحى الحقيقى الذى جاء وتنازل من سماؤه ليخلص العالم فهل المسيحيين يتبعوا نبى ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل تبعيتنا وتسميتنا كمسيحيين لان المسيح مجرد نبى ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تبا للجهل والجهلاء يا محمدى يا اجهل من رسولك الامى [/FONT]*

​ 
*7) **[FONT=&quot]يقول ميمو ان الله لم يكلف محمد بالذهاب الى الجحيم[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هذا خطا كبير جدا :59:[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]لان محمد ماكث فى الجحيم يصرخ من عذاب البحيرة المتقدة بالنار والكبريت هذه كذبه اخرى فى مقالك فمحمد نبى كذاب الجحيم هو ماواه ومثواه [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]وايضا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هناك اختلافات كثيرة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] بين بشريه موسى وشريعته وبين بشريه محمد وشريعته احب ان الفت نظرك وقراءك لها بما انك خلطت الحابل بالنابل [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]موسى اتى بالشريعه والوصايا العشر ......محمد شرع النكاح والحيض ومسح الدبر بالاحجار [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]موسى كان يكلم الله كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه .....محمد كشف هويه جبريل بافخاذ وفرج خديجة [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]موسى لم ياكل لحم حمير ............محمد اكل لحم الحمير [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]موسى لم يشرب بو البعير .........محمد شرب بول البعير [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]موسى لم يزنى .............محمد زنى [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]موسى لم يعبد الاصنام .........محمد ظل اربعين سنة مشركا كافرا نجسا [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]موسى لم يوصى برضاع الكبير ........محمد اوصى وجعل زوجاته مثل البقر الحلوب [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]موسى لم يفاخذ اطفالا فى السادسة .......محمد فاخذ طفلة ونكحها فى التاسعة [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]موسى لم ينكح ميتة .........محمد نكح فاطمة بنت اسد [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]موسى لم يتزوج من امراة فى عمر امه ولم يعيش عالة عليها ......محمد تزوج من خديجة فى عمر امه وسرق اموالها [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]موسى لم يسرق باسم الله ..........محمد سرق ونهب ياسم الله [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]موسى لم يتزوج زوجة ابنه بعد ان يجعله يطلقها منه ....محمد تزوج زوجة ابنه لانه اشتهاها وارتكب اكبر فاحشة فى تاريخ الانسانيه [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]موسى متعلم ومتهذب بكل حكمة المصريين ......محمد جاهل بصمجى نجس[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ام موسى مؤمنة تقيه ...............ام محمد امنه عاهرة مشركة فى النار [/FONT]*
*موسى تربى فى قصر فرعون .....محمد تربى فى مجاهل صحراء البدو العربان*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]لدى فى جعبتى الكثير يا ميمو ولكن رفقا بالقراء ساختم ردى حتى لا يمل القارئ الكريم منى [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة لم اجتهد فى اظهار اوجه الشبه ببن موسى والمسيح [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لان هذه النقطة قتلت بحثا [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لذلك اردت ان يكون ردى مشتملا على نقاط قد تكون غير مالوفة ....حتى لا يشعر القارئ بالملل والرتابه من تكرار الردود [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تحيه لكل قارئ ذكى محايد سيبحث عن الحق [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وللجميع محبتى [/FONT]*
​ 
[/FONT]


----------



## Bassem Farag (6 مايو 2012)

*مقدمة قبل الرد على الشبهة*


لما بدأت اقرا الشبهةالطويلة العريضة دى اتخضيت
ولما دكتور يوحنا كتبإن الشبهة فيها حوالى 25 خطأ وتدليس وعبط وغباء
أنا قلت يبقى أكيدالعيب فى 
ولما انهالت الردود منالأصدقاء ... اتعقدت وتهت
ولما تهت رجعت للمحاضراتولقيت حاجة ابتدى منها فى المحاضرة الرابعة
وهى إن كل شبهة لهاعمود فقرى وبيتفرع منها شبهات تانية كتير فرعية 
وفى المحاضرة الخامسةوجدت إن المنهج فى الرد ﻻبد أن يبدأ بالشبهة الرئيسية لأنها فى الأغلب تقضى على كلالشبهات الفرعية

وبالعودة إلى الشبهة وجدتالآتى
فى بداية الشبهة يسألميمو مجموعة أسئلة
[QUOTE]* هليقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع آخر الأنبياء المنتظرين لليهود ؟ *​
*هل يوجد نبى بعد يسوعينتظره اليهود ؟ *​
*هل المسيح هو النبىالمُخلِص ؟ *​
*وإن لم يكن المسيح هو أخرأنبياء اليهود ولم يكن هو النبى المُخّلِص..فمن اذن ؟* [/QUOTE]​


وللوصول للسؤال الرابعيجب الرد على الأسئلة الثلاثة الأولى بلا
وليفعل هذا كتب المقالة
إذا فميمو يريد أن يقولأن النبى المخلص ليس هو المسيح وإنما آخر
فظننت أنه سيثبت أنهنبى الأسلام
ولكن يبدو أنه خشى أنيدخل فى هذه النقطة فتراجع عنها فى نهاية المقال 

[QUOTE]* أنالاأقر ان هذا النبى الذى مثل موسى هو سيدنا محمد فربما يكون آخر .. وأتسائل من هوهذا النبى الآخر ؟* [/QUOTE]​
​


أما ما أضحكنى فهو جدولالمقارنة الذى أضافه قبل نهاية المقال كمقارنة بين يسوع وموسى ونبى الأسﻻم ولكنهحتى ﻻ يضع نفسه فى إشكالية مقارنة نبيه مع موسى حذف اسمه وكتب النبى المخلص - آخروترك بقية الجدول يشى بأسمه - كوميدى قوى الأخ ده
[QUOTE]​
*وجة  المقارنة*

*يســــــوع*

*موســــــى*

*النبى المُخلص-آخر*
​
 [/QUOTE]​

المهم... إذا الشبهه الأصلية هى ليست حول حوار اليهود مع يوحنا المعمدان بل هى حول آيتىسفر التثنية الخاصتين بالنبى المخلص


هذهالجزئية بها ثلاث نقاط
الأولى: من وسطك
الثانية: من أخوتك
الثالثة: مثلى ، مثلك

ولآنىمبتدأ فقد التزمت بالمبدأ الموجود فى المحاضرة الخامسة والذى يقول ﻻ تبدأ من الصفر
لذافقد بحثت عن هذه الشبهة ووجدت بعض الردود لابونا عبدالمسيح بسيط فقرأتها جيداوكذلك ردود  الأصدقاء وسأبدأ بالرد فىالتعليق التالى​


----------



## Bassem Farag (6 مايو 2012)

*الرد على الشبهة الرئيسية*


تنبأموسى النبي، في سفر التثنية قبل موته قائلاً: " يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً *مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْإِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي*. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلبْتَ مِنَالرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ يَوْمَ الاِجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاً: *لا أَعُودُأَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلا أَرَى هَذِهِ النَّارَ العَظِيمَةَ أَيْضاًلِئَلا أَمُوتَ*، قَال لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلمُوا. *أُقِيمُلهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ وَأَجْعَلُ كَلامِي فِي فَمِهِ*فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ. وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الذِي لايَسْمَعُ لِكَلامِي الذِي يَتَكَلمُ بِهِ بِاسْمِي أَنَا أُطَالِبُهُ " (تثنية18/15-19).

ويرى ميمو بعد أنْ حذفالآيتين الأولى والثانية من النبوّة، واكتفى فقط بالآيات التي تبدأ بقوله " *أُقِيمُ لهُمْ*نَبِيّاً *مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ* "، أنّ النبيالمقصود في هذه النبوّة هو نبي المسلمين وليس الربّ يسوع المسيح. وقد بنوا نظريتهمعلى الافتراض بأنَّ الإخوة المقصودين في عبارة " *مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ* " هم العرب بنوإسماعيل. فقد كان إسماعيل هو ابن إبراهيم البكر وأخو إسحق والذى وُعد بأنْ يكونأمّة عظيمة، وبالتالي تعني عبارة " *إِخْوَتِهِمْ* "العرب. فقد كان إسماعيل وإسحق أبناء الوالد نفسه إبراهيم، إذن فهما أخوان، وهكذافإنَّ أبناء أحدهما هم إخوة لأبناء الآخر.


نبدأبتقسيم الأمر لثلاث نقاط بحسب ترتيب الآية​
*الأولى : من وسطك*​
" نبيًا *من وسطك* " وعبارة " *منوسطك* " هنا تعني من وسط بني إسرائيل، أي " من وسطك يا إسرائيل" أي من الأسباط الإثني عشر وليس من خارجك، أي ليس من شعب آخر أو أمّة أخريخارج بني إسرائيل.​
*ولاحظأن كلمة وسطك أتت عشرات المرات فى الكتاب المقدس لتعبر عن بنى إسرائيل وليس غيرهم** 
**ومن هذه الآيات أقتبس فقط ماورد منها فى سفر التثنية (لأنهالسفر الذى نتناقش فى آيات منه)*​
*تث7 : 21* * "لا ترهب وجوههم لأن الرب إلهك في وسطك إلهعظيم ومخوف"**
**تث 13 : 1  "إذا قام فيوسطك نبي أو حالم حلما وأعطاك آية أو أعجوبة* *"**
**تث13 : 11 "فيسمع جميع إسرائيل ويخافون ولا يعودون يعملون مثلهذا الأمر الشرير في وسطك"**
**تث 13 : 13  "قد خرجأناس بنو لئيم من وسطك وطوحوا سكان مدينتهم قائلين: نذهب ونعبد آلهة أخرى لمتعرفوها"**
**تث 13 :**14** "وفحصت وفتشت وسألت جيدا وإذا الأمر صحيح وأكيد قد عمل ذلك الرجس فيوسطك"**
**تث 16 : 11 "وتفرح أمام الرب إلهك أنت وابنك وابنتك وعبدكوأمتك واللاوي الذي في أبوابك والغريب واليتيم والأرملة الذين في وسطك في المكانالذي يختاره الرب إلهك ليحل اسمه فيه"**
**تث 17 : 2 "إذا وجد في وسطك في أحد أبوابك التي يعطيك الربإلهك رجل أو امرأة يفعل شرا في عيني الرب إلهك بتجاوز عهده"**
**تث17 : 7 "أيدي الشهود تكون عليه أولا لقتله ثم أيدي جميعالشعب أخيرا فتنزع الشر من وسطك"**
**تث 19 : 20 "ويسمع الباقون فيخافون ولا يعودون يفعلون مثل ذلكالأمر الخبيث في وسطك"**
**تث 21 : 9 "فتنزع الدم البريء من وسطك إذا عملت الصالح في عينيالرب"**
**تث 22 : 21 "يخرجون الفتاة إلى باب بيت أبيها ويرجمها رجالمدينتها بالحجارة حتى تموت لأنها عملت قباحة في إسرائيل بزناها في بيت أبيها.فتنزع الشر من وسطك"**
**تث 22 : 24 "فأخرجوهما كليهما إلى باب تلك المدينة وارجموهمابالحجارة حتى يموتا ،الفتاة من أجل أنها لم تصرخ في المدينة والرجل من أجل أنه أذلامرأة صاحبه. فتنزع الشر من وسطك"**
**تث 23 : 16 "عندك يقيم في وسطك في المكان الذي يختاره في أحدأبوابك حيث يطيب له. لا تظلمه"**
**تث 24 : 7 "إذا وجد رجل قد سرق نفسا من إخوته بني إسرائيلواسترقه وباعه يموت ذلك السارق فتنزع الشر من وسطك"**
**تث 26 : 11 "وتفرح بجميع الخير الذي أعطاه الرب إلهك لك ولبيتكأنت واللاوي والغريب الذي في وسطك"**
**تث 28 : 43 "الغريب الذي في وسطك يستعلي عليك متصاعدا وأنتتنحط متنازلا"**

*​
إذامن وسطك تعنى من وسط اسرائيل​
*
**الثانية : من أخوتك*​
أما قوله " *منإخوتك* " فأيضا بحسب ما جاء في سفر التثنية الذى وردت به النبوّة، يقصد بهأسباط إسرائيل باعتبارهم أخوة بعضهم لبعض، وقد وردت الكلمة في السفر عشرين مرّة واستُخدمت بخمس طرق:

*1) *استُخدمت14 مرّة للأسباط الإثنى عشر باعتبارهم إخوة بعضهم لبعض.

*2) *ومرّة واحدة عناللاويّين، سبط لاوى، باعتبارهم، أيضًا، إخوة.

*3) *ومرّتين عن الآدوميين،نسل عيسو المُلقّب بآدوم، شقيق يعقوب التوأم.

*4) *ومرّة واحدة عن الأخوةبمعناها الحرفي " إذا سَكَنَ إِخْوَةٌمَعًا "(تثنية25/5). 

*5) *ومرّتين في هذهالنبوّة.

ولم تُستخدم ولا مرّة واحدة، لا في هذا السفر ولا في غيره منأسفار الكتاب المقدّس، عن أبناء إسماعيل كإخوة لبني إسرائيل، بإستثناء الحديث عنسكن إسماعيل نفسه " وأَمَامِ حَمِيعِ إخوته يسكن " (تكوين16/12)، " أمام جميع إخوته نزل " (تكوين25/18). ومن ثمّ يكون معني الأخوة بحسب مفهوموتطبيق الكتاب المقدس وقواعد تفسيره هو الأخوة بالمفهوم الذي جاء في الكتابالمقدّس نفسه وفي سفر التثنية نفسه، والذي وردت به هذه النبوّة، والذي يعني منبقيّة الأسباط. فالأسباط هم الإخوة الأقرب بعضهم لبعض

بل إن الكتاب المقدس وففى نفس السفر يوضح أن الأجنبى لا يمكنأن نطلق عليه أخ فيقول " مَتَى أَتَيْتَ إِلى الأَرْضِ التِي يُعْطِيكَالرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ وَامْتَلكْتَهَا وَسَكَنْتَ فِيهَا فَإِنْ قُلتَ: أَجْعَلُعَليَّ مَلِكاً كَجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ الذِينَ حَوْلِي. فَإِنَّكَ تَجْعَلُ عَليْكَمَلِكاً الذِي يَخْتَارُهُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ. *مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِكَتَجْعَلُ عَليْكَ مَلِكاً. لا يَحِلُّ لكَ أَنْ تَجْعَل عَليْكَ رَجُلاًأَجْنَبِيّاً ليْسَ هُوَ **أَخَاكَ* " (تثنية17/14و15). 



فلابد ان تعنى كلمة من أخوتك هنا أنه من بين بنى اسرائيل وليس من خارجه​

*الثالثة : مثلى ، مثلك**
* هنا نقطة هامة​
وهىأن النبى المنتظر أو الموعود به فى هذه الآيات هو مثل موسى ولكن فى أى شئ هو مثلموسى​
هلالجدول الذى وضعه الأخ ميمو يحتوى على النقاط المقصودة فى التماثل بين موسى وبينالنبى المنتظر (بغض النظر عن المغالطات والآخطاء العجيبة والغريبة الموجودة فىالجدول)؟​
وهليحق لميمو أو لغيره أن يضع نقاط تماثل من أفكاره الخاصة؟​
ألايفترض ان نبحث عن قصد النص الكتابى فى هذا التماثل​
فى النبوّة ذاتها نقرأ "يُقِيمُلكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً *مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي*.لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلبْتَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَيَوْمَ الاِجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاً: *لا أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِيوَلا أَرَى هَذِهِ النَّارَ العَظِيمَةَ أَيْضاً لِئَلا أَمُوتَ*، قَاللِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلمُوا ". 

وفىنهاية سفر التثنية يوجد حديث عن سر تميز موسى عند الشعب فلنقرأه سويا​
" وَلمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي إِسْرَائِيل مِثْلُ مُوسَى *الذِيعَرَفَهُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ، فِي جَمِيعِ الآيَاتِ وَالعَجَائِبِ*التِي أَرْسَلهُ الرَّبُّ لِيَعْمَلهَا فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ بِفِرْعَوْنَوَبِجَمِيعِ عَبِيدِهِ وَكُلِّ أَرْضِهِ، *وَفِي كُلِّ اليَدِ الشَّدِيدَةِوَكُلِّ المَخَاوِفِ العَظِيمَةِ التِي صَنَعَهَا مُوسَى أَمَامَ أَعْيُنِ جَمِيعِإِسْرَائِيلَ* " (تثنية34/10-12).



إذا هذه الآيات تضعمحددات لهذا التماثل ولا يجب أن نخرج عنها بحسب ما نراه نحن بأفكارنا الخاصة ،ولنلخص هذه النقاط نقول :



*1. *التعامل مع اللهمباشرة، وجهًا لوجه وفمًا لفم، بدون وساطة ملاك أو أي طريقة أخرى من طرق الإعلانوالوحي الإلهي."*وَيُكَلِّمُ الرَّبُّمُوسَى وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ كَمَا يُكَلِّمُ الرَّجُلُ صَاحِبَهُ *"(خروج33/11). قال الله ذاته لمريم النبية وهرون الكاهنأخوي موسى النبي " فَقَال: اسْمَعَا كَلامِي. إِنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ نَبِيٌّ لِلرَّبِّ فَبِالرُّؤْيَا أَسْتَعْلِنُلهُ. فِي الحُلمِ أُكَلِّمُهُ. *وَأَمَّا عَبْدِي مُوسَى فَليْسَ هَكَذَا بَلهُوَ أَمِينٌ فِي كُلِّ بَيْتِي*. *فَماً إِلى فَمٍ وَعَيَاناًأَتَكَلمُ مَعَهُ لا بِالأَلغَازِ. وَشِبْهَ الرَّبِّ يُعَايِنُ*.فَلِمَاذَا لا تَخْشَيَانِ أَنْ تَتَكَلمَا عَلى عَبْدِي مُوسَى؟ " (عدد12/6-8).

*2. *وتقوممهمته على المعجزات والعجائب العظيمة التي يعملها الله على يده كما فعل مع موسىأمام أعين المصريين وبني إسرائيل.

*3. *أن يقطع عهدًا مع اللهكما قطع موسى النبي عهدًا مع الله في حوربب (خروج34/27: تثنية 9/11).



وهذا ما تحقق في المسيحولم يتحقق في غيره مطلقًا ومن ثمّ فالتماثل المزعوم، الذي يقال عنه، بين موسى ونبيالمسلمين لا يصحّ أنْ يكون هو المقياس لأنه تماثل بعيد تمامًا عن التماثل المقصودفي النبوّة والمقصود في النبي الآتي. بل وينطبق على معظم البشر وينطبق على معظمالأنبياء أيضًا!



*1) *فالمسيح هو الله ذاتهوالتفاعل بين أقنومى الآب والأبن هو تفاعل قائم منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد

*2) *وهنا أوضح أن مسألةالمعجزات التى قام بها المسيح هى معجزات مميزة ، من حيث الكثرة .. ومن حيث النوعيةكما قال المولود أعمى " منذ الدهر لم يسمع إن أحدا فتح عيني مولود أعمى" يوحنا 9 : 32) ، وكما قال المسيح ذاته " لَوْ لَمْ أَكُنْقَدْ عَمِلْتُ بَيْنَهُمْ أَعْمَالاً لَمْ يَعْمَلْهَا أَحَدٌ غَيْرِي، لَمْتَكُنْ لَهُمْ خَطِيَّةٌ، وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ رَأَوْا وَأَبْغَضُونِي أَنَاوَأَبِي" يوحنا 15 : 24

*3) * وهذا هو ما فعله المسيح فى خميس العهد " هذاهو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من اجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا*" متى26 : 28*

كما سبقوتنبأ أنبياء العهد القديم " هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي يَقُولُ اَلرَّبُّ وَأَقْطَعُ مَعَبَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَعَ بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا عَهْداً جَدِيداً. لَيْسَ كَالْعَهْدِاَلَّذِي قَطَعْتُهُ مَعَ آبَائِهِمْ يَوْمَ أَمْسَكْتُهُمْ بِيَدِهِمْلأُخْرِجَهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ حِينَ نَقَضُوا عَهْدِي فَرَفَضْتُهُمْ يَقُولُاَلرَّبُّ، بَلْ هَذَا هُوَ اَلْعَهْدُ اَلَّذِي أَقْطَعُهُ مَعَ بَيْتِإِسْرَائِيلَ بَعْدَ تِلْكَ اَلأَيَّامِ يَقُولُ اَلرَّبُّ: *أَجْعَلُشَرِيعَتِي فِي دَاخِلِهِمْ وَأَكْتُبُهَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَأَكُونُ لَهُمْإِلَهاً وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْباً*." (أرميا31/31-33). إنها شريعة روحيّةتُكتب علي القلوب وليست مجرّد شريعة فروض وحدود وثواب وعقاب، إنها شريعة حبّ.



*فهل يوجدنبى أو أى شخص يستطيع الأخ ميمو أن يقول أنه يشبه موسى فى هذه النقاط ؟*
*ابحث جيدا ولن تجد*


----------



## Bassem Farag (6 مايو 2012)

*الرد على الشبهات الفرعية المتعلقة بالنبى المخلص*


*إلى هناتنتهى الشبه الرئيسية بصورة نهائية ولكن هناك جزئية من كلام أخ ميمو عن هذه الشبهيحتاج إلى التأكيد أنه ينتفى بمجرد فهم ما سبق*

*ولكنللأيضاح سأتناوله بالتفصيل*

*وهو *


[QUOTE]* قبل أن نبدأ لابد اننوضح أدلة النصارى على ان المسيح هو نفس ذلك النبى المُشار إليه فى سفر التثنيهوننسفها نسفا بحول الله وقوته..* [/QUOTE]

وهو هنايذكر دليلين فقط



*الدليلالأول*

*
[QUOTE] دليل النصارى الأول: من أنجيل يوحنا:*


*[ Jn:6:10 ] فقال يسوع اجعلوا الناسيتكئون.وكان في المكان عشب كثير.فاتكأ الرجال وعددهم نحو خمسة آلاف.*


*[Jn:6:11] واخذ يسوع الارغفة وشكر ووزع على التلاميذوالتلاميذ اعطوا المتكئين.وكذلك من السمكتين بقدر ما شاءوا*


*[Jn:6:14 ] فلما رأى الناس الآية التي صنعها يسوع قالوا ان هذا هو بالحقيقة النبي الآتي الى العالم. ]*


*فظنالمفسرين أمثال ( تادرس يعقوب ملطى ) ان هذا دليل قوى ليثبت ان يسوع هو النبىالأتى إلى العالم..ولكن كعادة النصارى يأخذون أفتراء وأتهامات اليهود ويبنوا عليهامعتقد..اليهود قالوا أيضاً ان يسوع ولد من زنا وأن مريم أمه زانيه-انظر تفسيرتادرس لنص يوحنا8:40 – وقالوا عن يسوع انه ساحر وانه شاذ جنسياً..فلماذا لم تأخذواقولهم هذا وتبنوا عليه معتقد كما تعودتم على ذلك ؟*


*فأنا لاأنكر ان المسيح كان نبى ..ولكنه ليس النبى الذى كان ينتظره اليهود..فمن الواضح منالنصوص التى ذكرتها فى انجيل يوحنا الأصحاح السادس ان يسوع صنع معجزه وهى أكثارالطعام وذبك مستعينا بالله لان النص يقول (شكر) فمن شكر؟ -ليس موضوعنا- وجاء بعدما اجرى يسوع هذه المعجزه ان قالوا له اليهود ( انت النبى الآتى إلى العالم )فنسأل المسيح وهو يجب وأعتقد انه من الأفضل ان تأخذوا كلام المسيح وتبنوا عليهمعتقدكم وليس كلام اليهود..فقال يسوع:*


*[Jn:10:24 ]-[ فاحتاط به اليهود وقالوا له الى متى تعلّق انفسنا.ان كنت انت المسيح فقل لنا جهرا.]*


*[Jn:10:25 ]-[ اجابهم يسوع اني قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون.الاعمال التي انا اعملها باسم ابي هي تشهد لي. ]*


*فعندماسأل اليهود يسوع وقالوا له ( ان كنت المسيح فقل لنا صراحةً) فقال لهم يسوع ( اناقولت لكم ولستم تؤمنون) ثم أستشهد بالأعمال التى يعملها بأسم الله..لماذا أستشهديسوع بالأعمال والعجزات ؟ ليثبت انه المسيح وقال ( الأعمال التى انا اعملها باسمابى هى تشهد لى) تشهد له بماذا ؟ نتذكر السؤال ( انت كنت انت المسيح) فأعمالهومعجزاته تشهد له انه المسيح .*


*فبعد ماأكثر يسوع الطعام وهذه تعتبر معجزه فكان يعملها لكى يثبت انه المسيح وليسالنبى..وأنا لا أعترض فى كون يسوع هو المسيح وهو نبى فى آن واحد ولكنه ليس النبى –المعرف بالألف والللام – الذى ينتظره اليهود وأكرر وأقول كما وضحنا انه هناك (مسحاء ليسوا أنبياء ) و ( أنبياء ليسوا مسحاء ) و ( أنبياء مسحاء )*


*فأقوللتادرس يعقوب ملطى ( هارد لك ) فكلام اليهود ليس بحُجه..بل لتكن حُجتك من كلامالمسيح.[/QUOTE]*




وهنا أسأل الآخ ميمو سؤالا لو كانت المعجزات التى صنعهاالمسيح تشهد أنه هو المسيح فقط كما استنتجت حضرتك ، هل يمكن ان تجيبنى :"لماذا إذا فى هذه المعجزة بالذات (إشباع الجموع) قالوا أنه النبى المنتظر؟

الأجابة ببساطة هى فى التماثل بينه وبين موسى فى هذه المعجزة(راجع النقطة 2 فى التماثل السابق ذكره)

فموسى فى نظر هذا الشعب هو الذى قادهم فى البرية وقد أطعم كلهذا الشعب من المن الذى نزل من السماء

لذا فحين جاء المسيح وأطعم هذا الشعب الكبير فى الموضع الخالىقفز لذهنهم بكل بساطة نقطة التماثل بين موسى وبين النبى المنتظر

لذا فالمعجزات التى صنعها المسيح كلها هى دليل على كونهالمسيح

ولكن هذه المعجزة بالذات هى دليل على تماثل مع موسى





*الدليل الثانى*

*
[QUOTE] دليلالنصارى الثانى: من أعمال الرسل:*


*[ Acts:3:20 ] ويرسل يسوع المسيح المبشر به لكم قبل. ]*


*[Acts:3:21 ] الذي ينبغي ان السماء تقبله الى ازمنة رد كل شيء التي تكلم عنهاالله بفم جميع انبيائه القديسين منذ الدهر. ]*


*[Acts:3:22] فان موسى قال للآباء ان نبيا مثلي سيقيملكم الرب الهكم من اخوتكم.له تسمعون في كل ما يكلمكم به*


*فهيا بنا بسيوفالحق ننسفها نسفا :*


*·        · إذا كان بالفعليسوع هو النبى الذى تكلم عنه موسى فى سفر التثنية..فهل ترضى يا نصرانى ان يكونإلهك الذى تعبده مثل نبى ؟ فهل تقبل ان يسوع الذى هو الله المتجسد مثل موسى ؟*


*·        · كيف يكون يسوعالمسيح هو ذلك النبى وكما أوضحنا ان السؤال كان عن ثلاثة أشخاص وليس شخص واحد وهم( المسيح , ايليا , النبى ) ؟ فقلتم ان ايليا هو يوحنا بالرغم من انكار يوحنا وقالانه ليس ايليا..فلا أعترض على ذلك لانه ليس موضوع البحث.. ولكن كيف يكون المسيح هونفس النبى الذى سأل عنه أعضاء مجلس السنهدريم الذين هم من المجلس الأعلى للرئاسهالدينية وهم أناس على علم وثقافه كما قالت التفاسير؟*


*·        · إذا نظرنا فى أصلالبنؤة فى سفر التثنية 18:18 فالنص يقول(اقيم لهم نبيامن وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به) فيسوع كانمن اليهود..والإله يخاطب موسى ويقول له إقيم لهم نبياً من وسط ( أخوتهم) فإن كانهذا النبى من بنى أسرائيل لماذا لم يقل أقيم لهم نبياً ( من بينهم) أو أقيم لهمنبياً ( من وسطهم) ؟ ومن هم أخوة اليهود ؟ فمن المعلوم ان بنى إسرائيل من إسحاق..ومنالمعروف أن العرب من إسماعيل..فمن هم أخوة اليهود الذين سيقم لهم الإله نبياً منهم؟ نترك الإجابه للضيوف النصارى*


*·        · نقطةهامة لدحض الفكر القائل بأن النبى الذى مثل موسى هو يسوع ودعونا نوضحها:*


**** يقول الكتاب فى رسالة العبرانيين:*


*[الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Heb:10:28 ]-[ من خالف ناموس موسى فعلىشاهدين او ثلاثة شهود يموت بدون رأفة]*


*[الكـاثـولـيكـية ]-[ Heb:10:28 ]-[ من خالف شريعة موسى قتل من غير رحمة ((بناء على قول شاهدين أو ثلاثة *


*[الترجمة اليسوعية ]-[ Heb:10:28 ]-[ من خالف شريعة موسى قتل من غير رحمة (( بناءعلى قول شاهدين أو ثلاثة *


*فهلخالف يسوع ناموس موسى ؟*


*الأجابه: نعم خالف يسوع ناموس موسى أكثر من مرهونذكر منها مثال لا للحصر:*


*[Jn:8:3 ]-[ وقدم اليه الكتبة والفريسيون امرأة أمسكت في زنا.ولمااقاموها في الوسط ]*


*[Jn:8:4 ]-[ قالوا له يا معلّم هذه المرأة أمسكت وهي تزني في ذات الفعل. ]*


*[Jn:8:5 ]-[ وموسىفي الناموس اوصانا ان مثل هذه ترجم.فماذا تقول انت.*


*[Jn:8:6 ]-[ قالوا هذا ليجربوهلكي يكون لهم ما يشتكون به عليه.واما يسوع فانحنى الى اسفل وكان يكتب باصبعه علىالارض. ]*


*[Jn:8:7 ]-[ ولما استمروا يسألونه انتصب وقال لهم من كان منكم بلا خطية فليرمها اولا بحجر.]*


*[Jn:8:11 ]-[ فقالت لا احد يا سيد.فقال لها يسوع ولا انا ادينك.اذهبي ولا تخطئي ايضا ]*


*فهذهحادثه شهيره جداً بغض النظر عن أصالة هذه الحادثه..أن اليهود أمسكوا أمرأة زانيهوقالوا له ( موسى أوصى أن مثل هذه ترجم فماذا تقول أنت) فيا ترى هل طبق يسوعتعاليم وناموس موسى؟ لا ولكن قال ( انا لا ادينك اذهبى ولا تخطئى ) اذن يسوع خالفناموس موسى.*


*فهلموسى كان يخالف ناموسه؟ لا .. ولكن يسوع خالف ناموس موسى..فكيف يتساوى ويتماثل منخالف ومن لم يخالف الناموس ؟ فهل الذى يطبق ناموس الرب (موسى) مثل الذى لم يطبقناموس الرب ( يسوع) ؟ [/QUOTE]*


​
وهنا أحيلك مرة ثانيةإلى التماثل المذكور فى الرد على الشبهة الأصلية ولكن فى النقطة الثالثة​
فما فعله المسيح هنا هوليس مخالفة القانون بل هو إعادة القانون إلى روحه الحقيقية​
فلو كان الناموس قد تماستخدامه كأحكام شرعية لتطبيق القانون فهو بالأساس قد وضع من أجل أن يفهم الشعبالخطية ويبتعد عنها ليستعد لحلول الله فى وسطه​
هنا يرد المسيح القانونإلى روحه "لاَتَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِالأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لأُكَمِّلَ"* متى 5 : 17*​
*وللعلم إن من خالف القانون نصا فى هذه الحادثة هم من أحضرواالزانية لأنهم أحضروا المرأة وتركوا الرجل *​
*لاويين 20 : 10 – 15 *"وَإِذَا زَنَىرَجُلٌ مَعَ امْرَأَةٍ، فَإِذَا زَنَى مَعَ امْرَأَةِ قَرِيبِهِ، فَإِنَّهُيُقْتَلُ الزَّانِي وَالزَّانِيَة ، وَإِذَا اضْطَجَعَ رَجُلٌ مَعَ امْرَأَةِأَبِيهِ، فَقَدْ كَشَفَ عَوْرَةَ أَبِيهِ. إِنَّهُمَا يُقْتَلاَنِ كِلاَهُمَا.دَمُهُمَا عَلَيْهِمَا.، وَإِذَا اضْطَجَعَ رَجُلٌ مَعَ كَنَّتِهِ، فَإِنَّهُمَايُقْتَلاَنِ كِلاَهُمَا. قَدْ فَعَلاَ فَاحِشَةً. دَمُهُمَا عَلَيْهِمَا.، وَإِذَااضْطَجَعَ رَجُلٌ مَعَ ذَكَرٍ اضْطِجَاعَ امْرَأَةٍ، فَقَدْ فَعَلاَ كِلاَهُمَارِجْسًا. إِنَّهُمَا يُقْتَلاَنِ. دَمُهُمَا عَلَيْهِمَا.، وَإِذَا اتَّخَذَرَجُلٌ امْرَأَةً وَأُمَّهَا فَذلِكَ رَذِيلَةٌ. بِالنَّارِ يُحْرِقُونَهُوَإِيَّاهُمَا، لِكَيْ لاَ يَكُونَ رَذِيلَةٌ بَيْنَكُمْ*.*​
فكيفيحكم عليها من دونه؟​
إذالا توجد مخالفة أصلا لنص القانون​
وأضفلذلك أن المسيح يعيدنا للحق والرحمة فى عهده الجديد معنا والذى أقامه بدمه​


----------



## Bassem Farag (6 مايو 2012)

*الرد على التناقض المزعوم فى حديث يوحنا*


وبهذا تنتهى الشبهة
ولكن قد يقول ميمو إذاوماذا عن التناقض الموجود فى النص الذى بنيت عليه المقالة الطويلة العريضة دى 
فأقول له وﻻ تزعليابابا
لنبدأ معا بتفكيك هذاالتناقض المزعوم
فهذا النص ﻻ يناقض مبدأأن المسيح هو النبى المخلص ، وإنما تفسيرك الخاص هو الذى سبب لك هذا ، فأنت افترضتببساطة إنه طالما أن السائلين قد سألوا يوحنا 3 أسئلة فهذا يعنى أنهم 3 أشخاص

ودعنى أبسط لك الأمر
لنفترض إنك دخلت نادىالأهلى فلقيت واحد ماسك كورة وعمال يمرن اللعيبة 
فسألته حضرتك جوزيهقالك لأ 
حضرتك المدرب المساعدقالك لأ
حضرتك بتشتغل هنا قالكلأ
فقلت له لما انت مشجوزية وﻻ المدرب وﻻ بتشتغل هنا أمال حضرتك مين
فرد قال لك برادلى مدربالمنتخب ب ادرب لعيبة الأهلى اللى فى المنتخب
فى السؤال يبدو نوع منالتدرج ولكن هذا ﻻ يعنى أنه ﻻبد أن يكونوا ثﻻثة أشخاص
فلو كان الشخص هو فعلاجوزية لكانت إجابته على السؤال الأول والثانى بنعم
وحتى ﻻتقول أن سائلىيوحنا علماء ويعرفون الكفت
أقول لك إن هذا غيرصحيح بل هم ﻻ يعرفون شيئا
"اَلثَّوْرُ يَعْرِفُقَانِيَهُ وَالْحِمَارُ مِعْلَفَ صَاحِبِهِ، أَمَّا إِسْرَائِيلُفَلاَ يَعْرِفُ. شَعْبِي لاَ يَفْهَمُ" إش 1 : 3​
"لأَنَّ شَعْبِي أَحْمَقُ. إِيَّايَلَمْ يَعْرِفُوا. هُمْ بَنُونَ جَاهِلُونَوَهُمْ غَيْرُ فَاهِمِينَ. هُمْ حُكَمَاءُ فِي عَمَلِ الشَّرِّ، وَلِعَمَلِ الصَّالِحِ مَا يَفْهَمُونَ" أر 4: 22​
هذا عن الشعب ... أماعن قادته اللى بيفهموا زى ما حضرتك بتظن فقد أكد المسيح جهلهم وعماهم الروحى فقال​
"اُتْرُكُوهُمْ.هُمْ عُمْيَانٌ قَادَةُ عُمْيَانٍ. وَإِنْ كَانَ أَعْمَى يَقُودُ أَعْمَى يَسْقُطَانِ كِلاَهُمَا فِي حُفْرَةٍ" متى 15: 14​
"أَيُّهَا الْقَادَةُ الْعُمْيَانُ! الَّذِينَ يُصَفُّونَعَنِ الْبَعُوضَةِ وَيَبْلَعُونَ الْجَمَلَ"متى 23 : 24​
*وهذا ما أوضحه أبوناتادرس يعقوب فى ذات الاقتباس الذى أوردته أنت

[QUOTE] (1)فيجيب تادرس يعقوب ملطى:*


*·        · أرسل اليهود من أورشليم كهنة ولاويين” (9)؛ جاء تعبير“اليهود” في هذا السفر غالبًا ما يشير إلى مجمع السنهدرين بكونه الهيئةالعليا للرئاسة الدينية. فقد شكل المجمع لجنة لتقصي حقيقة شخصيةيسوع وتقييم أعماله وشعبيته. وهم في هذايحسبون أنفسهم أنهم يتممون وصية من صُلب الناموس، مع أنهم كانوا غير مخلصين فيأعماقهم. تحقق فيهم القول: :وأما النبي الذي يطغى فيتكلم باسمي كلامًا لمأوصه أن يتكلم به أو الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة أخرى فيموت ذلك النبي” (تث 18: 20). [/QUOTE]*


*
فالاقتباس يوضح أنالكاتب يرى أنهم غير مخلصين ، فإن كنت قبلت شهادته بأنهم لجنة تابعة للهيئة العلياللرئاسة الدينية وافترضت من نفسك أنهم من أعضاءها وافترضت من نفسك إن ده معناهإنهم علماء ، يبقى تقبل رأى الكاتب فى إنهم غير مخلصين فى اعماقهم*


*
ونفس الشئ فى التفسيرالتطبيقى من نفس اقتباسك*


*



 (3)ونقرأ فى التفسير التطبيقى :

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *كانقادة اليهود من الفريسيين (1: 24)، وهم جزء منالسنهدريم، وهو مجلس رؤساء اليهود المسئول عن الحالة الروحية للأمة. وكثيرا ما ندد كل من الرب يسوع ويوحنا المعمدانبهؤلاء الفريسيين. وكان الكثيرون منهم يطيعون شرائع الله ظاهريا كي يبدوا أتقياءورعين، لكن قلوبهم داخليا كانت مملوءة من الكبرياء والجشع. وكانالفريسيون يؤمنون بأن تقاليدهم الشفهية الخاصة علىنفس القدر من الأهمية مثل كلمة الله الموحاة*
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]​
> ...


----------



## Bassem Farag (6 مايو 2012)

*كذب وتدليس وآراء شخصية وتناقضات*


إلى هنا فإنى قد عالجت كل النقاط الرئيسية والفرعية المتعلقةبقلب الشبهة الرئيسية  وكذلكالتناقض المزعوم فى حديث يوحنا المعمدان​
يتبقى فقط الكذب والتدليس والآراء الشخصية التى تملأ هذهالمقالة  بدون أى أثباتات بالأضافة للتناقضات 
وسأبدأ هذه المرة بالترتيب بحسب ترتيب المقالة​
التعليق على الاقتباسات الخاصة بالكهنة واللاويين والفريسيين 
سبق ذكرها وإيضاح أن الاقتباسات توضح الخلل الروحى والفهم الخاطئ لهؤلاء برغم ماقد يقال عن علمهم​
لذا فإن افتراضك الشخصى أن هذا دليل على إنهم فاهمين بيعملواإيه هو افتراض شخصى خاطئ مبنى على تدليس ​
أما الجزء الخاص بالاقتباسات الخاصة برد يوحنا ​
فسأتحدث هنا عن اقتباسك من تفسير الأب متى المسكين​
​
*



 (2)ويجيبالأب متى المسكين ( صفحه 128 ):

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *20:1 “فاعترف ولم ينكر وأقرّ أني لستُ أناالمسيح “*
> 
> 
> *رفض المعمدانرفضاً قاطعاً أن يعرف نفسه على قياس أية شخصية سابقة مرصودة فى عالم رؤي اليهود: لاالمسيا ولا إيليا ولا النبى ولا أى آخر . لأنه يعلم تماما أنه جاء ليحمل شهادة لمنهو أقوة منه , الذى يأتى بعدى وهو لا يعرفه الآن_فإن أردتم أن تعرفوا من أنا ,فأنا صوت صارخ! يعد الطريق العام .*
> ...


----------



## Bassem Farag (6 مايو 2012)

*أخيرا*

*أرجو يا أستاذمولكا أن تترفق بينا وماترفعش مستوى الشبهة اللى جاية*
*خليها برضة قريبة من دى علشان نتمرن*
*احنا لسه جداد*
*وياريت برضه الوقت المتاح للشبهة يكون مناسب زى المرة دى*
*احنا لسه تلاميذ جداد*
*وشكرا ليك على تعبك معانا*
*وربنا يعوض محبتك خير*


----------



## Bassem Farag (6 مايو 2012)

طب انا دلوقتى كنت كاتب الرد ده ومنسقه فى ملف وورد
ولانى كنت عايز احطه على المنتدى بسرعة قبل ما انزل الشغل .. اعتمدت المشاركة من غير معاينة
ودلوقتى بصيت عليها لقيت التنسيق بتاعها ضايع
ومش عارف هل ينفع تتحذف واحطها تانى مع اعادة تنسيق؟
وازاى اصلا تتحذف ؟.. مش لاقى اى علامة للحذف ، معلش انا اصلى فيسبوكى وماليش فى المنتديات:act23:


----------



## رامي-777 (6 مايو 2012)

*من هو النبي*

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس​


> هل يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع آخر الأنبياء المنتظرين لليهود ؟ هل يوجد نبى بعد يسوع ينتظره اليهود ؟ هل المسيح هو النبى المُخلِص ؟ وإن لم يكن المسيح هو أخر أنبياء اليهود ولم يكن هو النبى المُخّلِص..فمن اذن ؟
> هذا هو موضوع المقاله وأسأل الله أن ينفعنا بما علمنا وان تكون المقاله مفيده ولو بمعلومه بسيطه لأخوانى المسلمين وأصدقائى النصارى والأدله من الكتاب المقدس والتفاسير , الرد على كل محاولة تدليس من مفسر أو أى شخص يريد أن يلبس الحق بالباطل ويخفى هذه الحقيقه نبدأ بحول الله وقوته:



موضوع المقاله  
هل موضوع المقاله هو بعض الاسئله التي طرحه 

اولا (الموضوع الاساسي للشبه) 
في البدايه لفت انتباهي تدليس وخبت طارح الشبه في الموضوع الاساسي للشبه هو ان ما يريد اثباته صاحب الشبه هو محاوله في اثبات دليل من الكتاب المقدس لاثبات صدق نبوه محمد وبالرغم من ان المحور الرئيس من الشبه هو محاوله اثبات نبوه محمد و نرى دلك بوضوح في الشبه حيت انه اشار  الى ان محمد هو النبي الاخر وخاص ما جاء في الجدول 



> نوضح مقارنة بسيطه بين يسوع وموسى ونبى آخر





> الشريعة	لم يأتى بشريعة بل جاء ليكمل	جاء بشريعة كاملة لقومة	جاء بشريعة كاملة للعالمين
> وايضا
> النجاه من الموت	لم ينجيه الله من الموت	نجاه الله من الموت	نجاه الله من الموت عدة مرات


@ الاقتباس ماخود من الجدول

حيت ان النبي موسى قد جاء بشريعه كامله لقومه فيجب على النبي الاخر ان ياتي بشريعه لقومه (هدا بحسب معيارهم ) ولكن لان محمد جاء بشريعه كامله ولكنه للعالمين (بحسب ما يعتقدون ) فقد كتب عن النبي الاخر انه جاء بشريعه للعالمني مشير على ان هدا النبي الاخر هو محمد وايضا ان الله نجاه محمد من الموت اكثر من مره (بحسب ما يعتقد
) خلاف موسى فهو اشار على محمد على ان الله نجاه من الموت عده مرات  وبهدا
اولا قد تنافضت المعاير التي وضعه بين موسى ومحمد (النبي الاخر ) من حيت الشريعه والنجاه من الموت (لي تعليق على هدا الجدول في ما بعد)
ثانيا اظهر مراده من المقاله وهو ان يثبت نبوه محمد من الكتاب المقدس وهدا ما ارد اخفاه خبتا حيت جاء في 



> الكتاب	لم ينزل عليه أى كتاب	أنزلت عليه التوراة	أنزل عليه ال…… ؟
> الأتباع	نٌسب إليه اتباعة وقالوا نحن مسيحين	 لم ينسب إليه أتباعهوما قالوا موسوين	لم ينسب إليه أتباعه وقالوا………؟


@الاقتباس ماخود من الجدول


لم ينسب إليه أتباعه
وقالوا………؟   
فلما لم يكتب مسلمين بصريح العباره وكما كشفنا ان الموضوع الاساسي في هده المقاله هو اثبات نبوه محمد  من الكتاب المقدس 
ولكن ان كان المحور الاساسي هو اثبات نبوه محمد من الكتاب المقس لماذا اخفى  الكاتب مراده بطريقه خبيته؟
والجواب على ها السؤال مما لا سك فيه هو لكي يبعد الانظار ولا ينشغل الشاغلين  من البحت عن صدق نبوه محمد  اصلا ووضعه تحت المجهر وهل يصلح ان يكون نبي فهو اراد ان يقول ان محمد نبي من الكتاب المقدس فقط دون ان يتعرض محمد للنقض والكشف ولشده خوف الكاتب على نبيه محمد اوقع نفسه في مصيبه دون درايا حيث انها ابطل موضوع المقاله وهدفه من الاساس وضرب في الشبها بعرض الحائط فابطل الاعتراض وابطل الادعاء بل اعترف واقر انه لا دليل من الكتاب المقدس على صدق نبوه محمد



> أنا لاأقر ان هذا النبى الذى مثل موسى هو سيدنا محمد فربما يكون آخر .. وأتسائل من هو هذا النبى الآخر ؟
> فلسنا بحاجه لأثبات صدق نبوة سيدنا محمد من كتاب مُحرف..



وبهدا فهو حاوله في محاوله فاشله ليثبت صدق نبوه محمد من الكتاب المقدس ونرى هنا بهده الاسطر انه هدم ما اراد اثباته 
 فٌأقول له شكراً لتعب محبتك وأظهرت لنا بطلان ما حاولت ان تدعيه 

فهو رد على نفسه بنفسه وما هو هدف المقاله الا محاوله فاشله في اثبات صدق نبوه محمد وشهد شاهد من اهلها







> توجد عدة نصوص فى إنجيل يوحنا وهى محور هذا الموضوع وهى كالآتى:
> 
> [Jn.1.19][وهذه هي شهادة يوحنا حين ارسل اليهود من اورشليم كهنة ولاويين ليسألوه من انت.]
> [Jn.1.20][فاعترف ولم ينكر واقرّ اني لست انا المسيح.]
> ...




الرد
توضيح الايه الاولى
Joh 1:20  فاعترف ولم ينكر وأقر أني لست أنا المسيح. 
Joh 1:21  فسألوه: «إذا ماذا؟ إيليا أنت؟»
 فهموا ما ورد في نبوة ملاخي من أنه سيأتي إيليا نفسه بالمعنى الحرفي قبل المسيح, فلما أرسل اليهود كهنة ولاويين ليسألوا يوحنا: هل هو إيليا الحقيقي أم لا؟
فقال: «لست أنا»
 فيوحنا نفى أوهام اليهود من أن إيليا الحقيقي الذي صعد إلى السماء حياً سيأتي بنفسه, ولم يكن المعمدان إيليا الحقيقي، ولكنه أتى بروح إيليا,
. «ألنبي أنت؟» فأجاب: «لا».
الاحتمال الاول
 يشيروا لنبوة موسى (تث18:18) والتي يتكلم فيها عن مجيء المسيح ولكن الصورة لم تكن واضحة في أذهانهم عن هذه النبوة.    وفهموها بطريقه خاطئه ان النبي الدي تنبى عنه موسى  هو غير المسيح 
والسؤال هنا هل هذا النبي في معتقد هم بعد المسيح ام قبل المسيح وفي الحقيقه ان من يدقق في الايات لا بد وان يدرك انهم يعتقدون ان هدا النبي سياتي قبل المسيح وليس بعده ففي البدايه اقر يوحنا انه ليس المسيح فلا بد وان يكون سابقه ايليا النبي فان كان المسيح لم ياتي بعد كيف سيكون السؤال عن بعده بل كان السؤال عن سابقه عن ايليا وادا كان ليس ايليا (بالمعنى الحرفي) كيف سيكون النبي ادا كان النبي سياتي بعد المسيح والمسيح لم يكن قد اتى ادا السؤال عن سابق المسيح على انه لم ياتي بعد فلا بد وان يكون السوال عن سابقه
الاحتمال التاني
هو ان يكون هدا النبي  هو اخنوخ فقد جاء في سفر الرؤيا  فايليا واخنوخ سايتو قبل مجى المسيح الثاني
Rev 11:3  وسأعطي لشاهدي فيتنبآن ألفا ومئتين وستين يوما، لابسين مسوحا». 
Rev 11:4  هذان هما الزيتونتان والمنارتان القائمتان أمام رب الأرض.
فبحسب الشريعة فالشهادة تكون بفم إثنين والشاهدين هما غالبا إيليا وأخنوخ. فإيليا وأخنوخ لم يموتا بعد بل إختطفا حيين إلى السماء. ونحن نعلم من نبوة ملاخى أن إيليا سيأتى قبل أن يأتى المسيح (ملا5:4). والشاهدين يتنبآن = أى يعظان عن المسيح   
الحقيقى، ويكلمان المؤمنين وغير المؤمنين عما سيأتى من أحداث ويكشفا كذب الوحش.(انطيوس فكري) 
وهدا الاعتقاد كان معروف عند اليهود فقد جاء في يشوع بن سيراخ 
Sir 44:16  اخنوخ ارضى الرب فنقل و سينادي الاجيال الى التوبة
من ذلك يتضح أن المقصود بالنبى هو أخنوخ الذى نقل إلى السماء حيا وسيعود فى الأيام الأخيرة لينادى للأجيال بالتوبة قبل مجىء يوم الرب العظيم والمخوف.
يحولاها إلى دم، وأن يضربا الأرض بكل ضربة كلما أرادا.
وبالرغم من اعتقاد اليهود الخاطئ في ان النبي الدي تنبى عنه موسى  هو غير المسيح الا ان اعقادهم انه الني اخنوخ وهدا لا مشكله فيه اد كما وضح في الاعلى ان اخنوخ وايليا سياتيان قيل يوم الرب 
هذان هما الزيتونتان والمنارتان القائمتان أمام رب الأرض. 
اوصاف النبيان 
Rev 11:5  وإن كان أحد يريد أن يؤذيهما، تخرج نار من فمهما وتأكل أعداءهما. وإن كان أحد يريد أن يؤذيهما فهكذا لا بد أنه يقتل. 
Rev 11:6  هذان لهما السلطان أن يغلقا السماء حتى لا تمطر مطرا في أيام نبوتهما، ولهما سلطان على المياه أن
وبكل تاكيد هدا لا ينطبق عن محمد من قريب او بعيد  وابطل الادعاء الاول في محاوله فاشله لاثبات نبوه محمد من الكتاب المقدس



ونكمل
Joh 1:22  فقالوا له: «من أنت لنعطي جوابا للذين أرسلونا؟ ماذا تقول عن نفسك؟» 
Joh 1:23  قال: «أنا صوت صارخ في البرية: قوموا طريق الرب كما قال إشعياء النبي». 


> النقطة الأولى: من الذى ذهب ليسأل يوحنا من أنت ؟





> اذن أجمعت التفاسير كما عرضنا سابقاً ان الوفد الموكل ليسأل يوحنا المعمدان (من أنت ؟ ) هم أناس على قدر كبير جداً من العلم والثقافه ومن مجمع السنهدريم أى من الهيئة العليا للرئاسة الدينية .
> وعرضنا ذلك كى لا يأتى ناقد ويقول ( ربما كان سؤالهم سؤال خطأ من الأساس )



الرد

Joh 1:19  وهذه هي شهادة يوحنا حين أرسل اليهود من أورشليم كهنة ولاويين ليسألوه: «من أنت؟»
...........ويكمل
Joh 1:24  وكان المرسلون من الفريسيين 
فهل فهل يمكن الاعتماد على اقوالهم  فبرغم من انهم رجال دين دارسين الا انهم غير موضع تقه 
وقال الكتاب عنهم
Luk_7:30  وأما الفريسيون والناموسيون فرفضوا مشورة الله من جهة أنفسهم غير معتمدين منه.
Luk_11:42  ولكن ويل لكم أيها الفريسيون لأنكم تعشرون النعنع والسذاب وكل بقل وتتجاوزون عن الحق ومحبة الله. كان ينبغي أن تعملوا هذه ولا تتركوا تلك! 
Luk_11:43  ويل لكم أيها الفريسيون لأنكم تحبون المجلس الأول في المجامع والتحيات في الأسواق.
فادا هم رافضين لمشوره الله  ويتجاوزون عن الحق فكيف لنا ان نتق باقوالهم افناخد افترئات اليهود ونبني عليه معتقد !!!

فادا دعون ندهب لتفاسير 
اولا انطيوس فكري
الفريسيون
فريسي أي مفرز، فهم كانوا يعتبرون أنفسهم مفروزين عن الشعب لقداستهم. وهم فئة تضم الكهنة والعلمانيين وكانوا يعلمون ويعظون ولكنهم تمسكوا بحرفية الناموس في التفسير والتشدد في حفظ عوائد تسلموها ممن سبقوهم (مت2:15+ مر3:7،5). وكانوا يؤمنون بالقيامة والخلود. ووبخهم المسيح بسبب ريائهم (مت20:5+ 6:16+ لو38:11-54). وكانت لهم يد قوية في صلب المسيح. ولكن كان منهم أفراد مخلصين كبولس الرسول وغمالائيل (أع34:5). وكان الفريسيين متكبرين يفتخرون بمعارفهم الدينية ويزدرون بالعامة. ولقد ظهر الفريسيون في القرن الثاني ق.م.

فهم ادا يتمسكون في الحرفيه في التفسير  ووبخهم المسيح لريائهم  واكثر من ذلك انهم رفض المسيح الدي تنبئ العهد القديم في كثير من الايات فاين معرفتهم  في التوره لكي نعتمد على اقوالهم وكانت لهم يد في صلبه 

Luk_7:30  
2.  الفريسيون والناموسيون = هؤلاء مشكلتهم أنهم يشعرون ببرهم الذاتى، مثل هؤلاء لا يشعرون بإحتياجهم لله. كبرياؤهم يعميهم فلا يروا ولا يسمعوا فلا يفهموا ولا يدركوا. فرفضوا مشورة الله من جهة أنفسهم. هؤلاء لا يشعروا بخطاياهم إذ هم عميان، وبالتالى لا يشعرون بإحتياجهم للتوبة لذلك رفضوا معمودية يوحنا، بل قالوا عنه كلاماً سيئاً علَّقَ عليه السيد المسيح فى الأيات التالية. والمتكبر فى كل جيل يرفض الإعتراف بخطيته، إذ هو نظر نفسه بار دائماً، ولا يفكر فى التوبة، وبالتالى لا يبرر الله إذا أراد الله أن يؤدبه، وسيرفض مشورة الله من جهته، ويرفض تأديب الله (عب 8:12). لذلك فمثل هؤلاء لا يميزون رجال الله مثل المعمدان ولن يعرفوا الله ولا مسيحه هؤلاء رفضو المعمدان إذ كان يحيا فى زهد ورفضوا المسيح إذ عاش ببساطة والحقيقة أنهم سيرفضون كل من يأتى مرسلاً من الله، فهم رافضين لله. ومعنى المثل الذى قاله المسيح:-

تادرس يعقوب ملطي
Luk_11:42
بالصغائر لأجل المجد البشري. فيقدِّمون العشور عن النعناع والبقول والسذاب المزروع في بيوتهم أو حدائقهم، ليظهروا للناس أنهم مدقِّقون في تنفيذ الناموس، بينما يتجاهلون الحق ومحبَّة الله، الأمور الإيمانيَّة الحيَّة. يتجاهلون الحق الإلهي ولا يحملون محبَّته في داخلهم، لكنهم يتسربلون بثوب التدقيق في تنفيذ الشريعة، مع أنه كان ينبغي عليهم أن يعملوا هذه ولا يتركوا تلك.
واكتفي بهدا فالكتاب واضح والتفاسير واضحه




> النقطة الثانية: ما هو السؤال , وما هى إجابة يوحنا على سؤالهم ؟



الرد في النقطه   راجع  توضيح الايه الاولى
ونكمل 


> فمن هم الثلاثه ( المسيح , ايليا , النبى ) ؟



تم الرد على هدا النقطه ايضا في الاعلى 
راجع  توضيح الايه الاولى
قولنا
وبالرغم من اعتقاد اليهود الخاطئ في ان النبي الدي تنبى عنه موسى  هو غير المسيح الا ان اعقادهم انه الني اخنوخ وهدا لا مشكله فيه اد كما وضح في الاعلى ان اخنوخ وايليا سياتيان قيل يوم الرب
فلا مشكله في الايات ولا الفاسير  التي اشتسهد بها فلا يوجد دليل ان محمد هو النبي المقصود بهدا الايه


> ][§©¤*° من هو النبى المُخّلِص *¤©§][
> 
> أجمعت التفاسير إلى أن ( النبى المُخّلص ) كما وصفه المُفسر تادرس يعقوب بهذا الإسم إنه هو النبى الذى تكلم عنه موسى فى سفر التثنيه وهذه هى النصوص التى أجمعت عليها كل التفاسير :




تم الرد ايضا وقولنا 
يشيروا لنبوة موسى (تث18:18) والتي يتكلم فيها عن مجيء المسيح ولكن الصورة لم تكن واضحة في أذهانهم عن هذه النبوة.    وفهموها بطريقه خاطئه ان النبي الدي تنبى عنه موسى  هو غير المسيح 

ونكمل



توضيح الايه التانيه  تنثيه 18:15
15 يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي له تسمعون. 16 حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب الهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا لا اعود اسمع صوت الرب الهي ولا ارى هذه النار العظيمة ايضا لئلا اموت. 17 قال لي الرب قد احسنوا في ما تكلموا. 18 اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به. 19 ويكون ان الانسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي انا اطالبه. 20 واما النبي الذي يطغي فيتكلم باسمي كلاما لم اوصه ان يتكلم به او الذي يتكلم باسم الهة اخرى فيموت ذلك النبي. 21
صفات النبي الاتي
من وسط إسرائيل 
من أخوتك إي من أحد الأسباط الإسرائيلية الذين هم أخوة بعضهم لبعض
تكون خدمة النبي بشكل أساسي بين شعب إسرائيل
الذي يتكلم باسم الهة اخرى فيموت ذلك النبي. 21 
فهل هذا تنطبق على محمد حيت حاول الكاتب خبثا ان يدعي بطريقه خبيته انه محمد

الايه هنا تشير  لمسيح وقد وضح بطرس هدا الامر اعمال 1 :20
20 ويرسل يسوع المسيح المبشر به لكم قبل. 21 الذي ينبغي ان السماء تقبله الى ازمنة رد كل شيء التي تكلم عنها الله بفم جميع انبيائه القديسين منذ الدهر. 22 فان موسى قال للاباء ان نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب الهكم من اخوتكم له تسمعون في كل ما يكلمكم به. 23 ويكون ان كل نفس لا تسمع لذلك النبي تباد من الشعب. 24 وجميع الانبياء ايضا من صموئيل فما بعده جميع الذين تكلموا سبقوا وانباوا بهذه الايام. 25 
وهنا ابطل الادعاء التاني  
فالكتاب واضح
ولكن صاحب الشبه مع انه يعلم بهدا الايات لم يعجبه الامر فاكمل معترضا




> دليل النصارى الأول: من أنجيل يوحنا:
> 
> [ Jn:6:10 ] فقال يسوع اجعلوا الناس يتكئون.وكان في المكان عشب كثير.فاتكأ الرجال وعددهم نحو خمسة آلاف.
> [Jn:6:11] واخذ يسوع الارغفة وشكر ووزع على التلاميذ والتلاميذ اعطوا المتكئين.وكذلك من السمكتين بقدر ما شاءوا
> ...




هدا دليل من الادله وليس الدليل الوحيد والقوي ان هذا دليل قوى ليثبت ان يسوع هو النبى الأتى إلى العالم بل هناك ادله كثيره ويكفي  اعمال 1 :20
اولا اورد ما قاله  ما قاله تادرس يعقوب ملطي لكي يظهر تدليس المدعي واتسائل ايضا لمادا لم  تورد ما قاله 
فلما رأى الناس الآية التي صنعها يسوع،
قالوا إن هذا هو بالحقيقة النبي الآتي إلى العالم". (14) 
واضح من هذا أنه حتى عامة الشعب كانوا يترقبون مجيء المسيا إلى العالم. لقد احتقر الفريسيون عامة الشعب، ناظرين إليهم أنهم بلا معرفة، ولم يدركوا أن العامة ببساطتهم عرفوا ما لم يستطع الفريسيون بعلمهم ومعرفتهم أن يبلغوا إليه. لقد أدرك العامة أنه قد جاء النبي الذي وعد به الله شعبه خلال موسى النبي (تث 18: 15). اقترب العامة من ملكوت السماوات.

الكلام واضح ان من عامه الشعب ادرك ما لم يدركه الفريسيون وهدا دليل اخر على انه لا يجب ان نتق باقوال الفريسيون حيت حاول كاتب الشبه ان يشتهد بكلامهم لاثبات نبوه محمد كما اشرت في توضيح الايه الاولى فكلام الفريسون ليس حجه علينا بحيت ان حتى عامه الشعب البسطاء اسطاعو ان يميز ويفهمو ما لم يفهمه الفريسيون فكيف نعتمد عليهم !!!
اما بالنسبه لعامه الشعب فهم قد ادرك ولم يتكلمو الا بعد ما تاكد   عندما شاهدو اعمال المسيح  هدا الحقيقه  وقالوا إن هذا هو بالحقيقة النبي الآتي إلى العالم".
فعلينا ان نعرف ما يقوله الكتاب عن هؤلاء البسطاء 
وهدا كلام المسيح
Luk_10:21  وفي تلك الساعة تهلل يسوع بالروح وقال: «أحمدك أيها الآب رب السماء والأرض لأنك أخفيت هذه عن الحكماء والفهماء وأعلنتها للأطفال. نعم أيها الآب لأن هكذا صارت المسرة أمامك».



ونكمل



> دليل النصارى الثانى: من أعمال الرسل:


اما بالنسبه  ل ايه اعمال الرسل فكان رد واضع الشبه


> فهيا بنا بسيوف الحق ننسفها نسفا :
> · إذا كان بالفعل يسوع هو النبى الذى تكلم عنه موسى فى سفر التثنية..فهل ترضى يا نصرانى ان يكون إلهك الذى تعبده مثل نبى ؟ فهل تقبل ان يسوع الذى هو الله المتجسد مثل موسى ؟



فهل هدا الاسئله تفني وجود الايه !!!  او يبطله فايه واضحه ولا تحتاج لتعليق حتى 
وان هدا الاسئله لا تضرر في الايمان المسيحي في المسيح حيت ان يكون المسيح نبي لا يعنى انه ليس هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ..
  فنحن نقارن بين موسى والمسيح بصفته الإنسانية كابن الإنسان وليس بصفة المسيح ككلمة الله الأزلي
20 ويرسل يسوع المسيح المبشر به لكم قبل. 21 الذي ينبغي ان السماء تقبله الى ازمنة رد كل شيء التي تكلم عنها الله بفم جميع انبيائه القديسين منذ الدهر. 22 فان موسى قال للاباء ان نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب الهكم من اخوتكم له تسمعون في كل ما يكلمكم به. 23 ويكون ان كل نفس لا تسمع لذلك النبي تباد من الشعب. 24 وجميع الانبياء ايضا من صموئيل فما بعده جميع الذين تكلموا سبقوا وانباوا بهذه الايام.
..........
ونكمل 





> إذا نظرنا فى أصل البنؤة فى سفر التثنية 18:18 فالنص يقول(اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به) فيسوع كان من اليهود..والإله يخاطب موسى ويقول له إقيم لهم نبياً من وسط ( أخوتهم) فإن كان هذا النبى من بنى أسرائيل لماذا لم يقل أقيم لهم نبياً ( من بينهم) أو أقيم لهم نبياً ( من وسطهم) ؟ ومن هم أخوة اليهود ؟ فمن المعلوم ان بنى إسرائيل من إسحاق..ومن المعروف أن العرب من إسماعيل..فمن هم أخوة اليهود الذين سيقم لهم الإله نبياً منهم ؟ نترك الإجابه للضيوف النصارى




الرد 
كلمة اخوتك تعني في سفر التثنية من نفس جنسك إي إسرائيلي 
التثنية 15: 7 إن كان فيك فقير أحد من اخوتك في أحد أبوابك في أرضك التي يعطيك الرب إلهك فلا تقسّ قلبك ولا تقبض يدك عن أخيك الفقير
وأيضاً في التثنية 17: 15 فانك تجعل عليك ملكا الذي يختاره الرب إلهك. من وسط اخوتك تجعل عليك ملكا. لا يحل لك أن تجعل عليك رجلا أجنبيا ليس هو أخاك.
 فكلمة اخوتك هنا تعني إسرائيلي كما هو واضح من الشواهد

لي تكمله مع تحياتي


----------



## رامي-777 (6 مايو 2012)

ونكمل



> · نقطة هامة لدحض الفكر القائل بأن النبى الذى مثل موسى هو يسوع ودعونا نوضحها:
> *** يقول الكتاب فى رسالة العبرانيين:
> [ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Heb:10:28 ]-[ من خالف ناموس موسى فعلى شاهدين او ثلاثة شهود يموت بدون رأفة ]
> [ الكـاثـولـيكـية ]-[ Heb:10:28 ]-[ من خالف شريعة موسى قتل من غير رحمة (( بناء على قول شاهدين أو ثلاثة
> ...



الرد
ان السيد المسيح لم ياتي لينقض الناموس بل ليكمل 
وواضح ان الكاتب يجهل شريعة رجم الزاني والزانية، بحسب ما جاء في التوراة فهي متعددة الحالات (اذا وجد رجل مضطجعا مع امرأة زوجة بعل يقتل الاثنان) (تثنية 22: 22)
و في هدا الحادثه نرى انهم  لم يأتوا بالرجل أمسكت معه في ذات الفعل، هل يحكمون بمكيالين؟! فالحكم يجب أن يكون على الزاني والزانية.   
لدلك فالمسيح اولا ليس بظالم حتى يدين احد ويدع الاخر فيكون طعن في الشريعه وبهدا يكون قد نقض الشريعه 
ثانيا المسيح أتي لا لينقض الناموس بل ليكمله. ولم يأتي في مجيئه الأول ليدين العالم بل ليخلص العالم (يو17:3+ 47:12+ 22:5). هو جاء ليبرئ الخاطئ لا ليقتله ولكن هذا سيكون على حساب نفسه، إذ سيموت هو عوضاً عن الخاطئ  


> ويسوع قُتل بالفعل ؟ لماذا قتل يسوع ؟ لانه كاذب..



موت المسيح كان باردته الكامله فهو جاء ليصلب وليبدل نفسه فديه عن الخطايا وهدا واضح في الانجيل ولدلك فان الموت لم يستوعب موت البار ولها قام المسيح من بين الاموت متصرا وهو الان حي  والسوال هنا كيف مات محمد 

 أما محمد فمات مسموماً من امرأة يهودية ومات بالحمى كما تقول كتبهم والذي ينطبق عليه هو تثنية 18: 20
20 واما النبي الذي يطغي فيتكلم باسمي كلاما لم اوصه ان يتكلم به او الذي يتكلم باسم الهة اخرى فيموت ذلك النبي
ونرى كيف أن الله نفذ قضائه العادل وامتدت يد الرب على محمد ومات مسموماً محموماً لأنه تكلم باسم آلهة أخرى ولم يخضع لناموس الله في التوراة والإنجيل وهذا أيضاً هو مصير كل من يحارب الله الحقيقي 



> [ Mt:24:34 ] الحق اقول لكم لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله. ]
> فمرت أجيال وأجيال وأجيال وأجيال وأجيال ولم يحدث ذلك ..فهنا تحدث يسوع بأشياء لم تحدث..فجزاء الذى يتنبىء بالكذب هو القتل..وكان كذلك..وبالقعل قُتل يسوع..فكيف يكون يسوع الذى يتبىء بالكذب انه مثل موسى ؟


اكتفي في تفسير انطيوس فكري
لا يمضي هذا الجيل= الجيل يقدر بحوالي 40-50سنة. وهذه الآية خاصة بخراب أورشليم. ولقد خربت أورشليم فعلاً بعد المسيح بحوالي 37سنة، وربما يشير هذا إلى إنقضاء سنوات قليلة بعد تكوين أورشليم والدولة اليهودية في نهاية الأزمان ليأتي المسيح الدجال إليها كعلامة للنهاية، والجيل الذي رأى تكوين إسرائيل أو عودة إسرائيل للوجود سيرى نهايتها، كما أن الجيل الذي رأي المسيح رأي خراب أورشليم على يد تيطس.



> [ Mt:16:28 ]-[ الحق اقول لكم ان من القيام ههنا قوما لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ابن الانسان آتيا في ملكوته ]
> فمن هم الذين لم يذوقوا الموت إلى الآن من أيام يسوع حتى وقتنا هذا


وايضا التفسير كافي  
(انطيوس فكري)
الرد
ملكوت إبن الإنسان هو حين يجلس عن يمين أبيه، ويكون فى صورة مجد الآب. ويجلس ليدين. ويملك على الأبرار وهم يخضعون لهُ، ويطأ إبليس وتابعيه ويحبسهم فى البحيرة المتقدة بالنار فيكفوا عن مقاومتهم لملكه. كل هذا سيكون فى يوم الدينونة وما بعده.. ولكن نلاحظ أن كل من أستمع للسيد المسيح وهو يقول هذا الكلام، الكل ما توا أو استشهدوا قبل مجىء السيد المسيح فى مجده ليدين الجميع. فما معنى أن منهم من يموت قبل أن يرى إبن الإنسان آتياً فى ملكوته ؟ 
1.	رأى بعض التلاميذ بعضاً من مجد السيد المسيح بقدر ما كشفه لهم، وعلى قدر ما إحتملوا، وهم تمتعوا بمجده، وكان هذا إعلاناً عن بهائه الإلهي
2.	وآخرون ممن سمعوا كلمات المسيح هذه رأوا قيامته وصعوده وحلول الروح القدس على الكنيسة وبدء ملكوت الله داخل قلوب المؤمنين
3.	وبدء ملكوت الله داخل قلوب المؤمنين، رأوا آلاف تترك آلهتها الوثنية (بل وتبيع ممتلكاتها كما رأينا فى سفر أعمال الرسل) ويحرقوا كتب السحر ويتبعوا المسيح ويملكوه على قلوبهم
ورأوا آلاف الشهداء يبيعون حياتهم حباً فى المسيح، كل هؤلاء كان ملكوت الله فى داخلهم (لو 21:17). لقد رأوا ملكوت الله معلناً فى حياة الناس ضد مجد العالم الزائل.

و





> حاول بعض المفسرين مثل أنطنيوس فكرى محاوله فاشله ليثبت ان يسوع مثل موسى ولكنه هدم كل ما قاله فى ثلاثة سطور..ولماذا هدم ما قاله لانه صعب عليه ان يماثل الله المتجسد ( يسوع ) بعبد من عباد الله (موسى) فقال هذه السطور التى تهدم ما حاول القيام به:
> هذا من ناحية الرمز لكن يجب ألا ننسى أن موسى نبى أرسله الله أما المسيح فإبن الله.
> وموسى كان له ضعفاته أما ا لمسيح فلم يكن له خطية . وشفاعة المسيح دائمة أبد ًا وهى شفاعة كفارية أما شفاعة موسى فهى شفاعة توسلية
> فٌأقول له شكراً لتعب محبتك وأظهرت لنا عدة نقاط تفصل بين يسوع وموسى ولك منى أجمل تحية.



فكما اشرنا فيما سبق  فنحن نقارن بين موسى والمسيح بصفته الإنسانية كابن الإنسان وليس بصفة المسيح ككلمة الله الأزلي
اما ما تم الاشاره له في التفسير هو تميز المسيح كابن الله وليس كابن الانسان فلمعنى واضح ولا يحتاح لتعليق

ونكمل 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



> ونوضح مقارنة بسيطه بين يسوع وموسى ونبى آخر ونترك المجال للنصارى للإجابه على السؤال:


ان من يدقق في اوجه المقارنه التي وضعه يدرك تمام مدى تفاهته والتعليق عليه مضيعه للوقت لدلك اكتفي بسرد بعض الامثله 



> وجة المقارنة	يســـــــــــــــــــوع	موســــــــــــــــى	النبى المُخلص-آخر
> الوالدين           	له أم فقط           	له أب وأم       	له أب وأم


@ماخود من الجدول

اني لا ارى اتفه من هده المقارنه هل كان قصد موسى عن النبي المثيل  انه له اب وام  هل هدا ما قصده موسى واترك التعليق لقارء ولكن لمادا تجاهل واضع الشبه  إن والدتي موسى والمسيح يهوديتان مؤمنتان بالله الحي الحقيقي إله إسرائيل وليستا كوالدة محمد (المشركة) والتي كانت ترقي محمد من العين.!!!!  إن موسى والمسيح ليسا يتيمين ولكن محمد كذلك.



> الشريعة	لم يأتى بشريعة بل جاء ليكمل	جاء بشريعة كاملة لقومة	جاء بشريعة كاملة للعالمين


@ من الجدول

 والسؤال هنا جاء المسيح ليكما ماذا اليس ليكمل شريعه موسى  وهل شريع موسى هل تتفق مع شريعه محمد !!!! 
وفي الحقيق هاني لا ارى اتفه من هدا المقارنات
ا ن موسى والمسيح نبيان حقيقيان الأول أخذ الناموس والثاني أكمله ومحمد ناقض الناموس بحياته وأحكام قرآنه.


> الجهاد	لم يحمل السيف ولم يجاهد	حمل السيف وجاهد	حمل السيف وجاهد


@ من الجدول
ان حروب موسى لم تكن لنشر الدين واجبار الناس على دخول دين الله ولكن ومن الملاحض ان الرب هو الدي كان يحارب عن شعبه فهو الدي اغرق جيش فرعون وهدا يخالف ما جاء به محمد ليقتل ويبهب من اجل الدين وهدا المقارنه ايضا لا تفق 




> الهجرة	يتهرب من بلده لبلده وهرب به يوسف النجار لمصر	هاجرمن الأرض التى بعثفيها	هاجر من الأرض التى بعث فيها


@ من الجدول
إن موسى والمسيح رجعا إلى أرضهم بعد موت من كان يطلب نفسهما، فموسى رجع بعد موت فرعون والمسيح رجع بعد موت هيرودس الكبير.



وهنا نضع مقارنات تحسم الموضوع لا يمكن تكديبه ونختم بها الرد  
مقارنات حاسمة
1- إن موسى والمسيح من نسل إسحاق ولكن محمد هو من نسل إسماعيل
2- إن موسى والمسيح هم من يعقوب (إسرائيل) ولكن محمد هو من نسل إسماعيل
3- إن موسى والمسيح ختنا في اليوم الثامن وفقاً لوصية الله لإبراهيم ولنسله وأما محمد فلم يختن في اليوم الثامن وتقول المصادر أنه لم يختن البتة ليكون مثل آدم .
4- إن والدتي موسى والمسيح يهوديتان مؤمنتان بالله الحي الحقيقي إله إسرائيل وليستا كوالدة محمد (المشركة) والتي كانت ترقي محمد من العين.
5- إن موسى والمسيح تعرضا للقتل والموت في طفولتهما من قبل حاكم البلد ولكن محمد لم يتعرض لذلك بل تربى في كنف عمه الذي يعتبر من أعيان قريش.
6- إن موسى والمسيح كانا في مصر في طفولتهما وأما محمد فإنه لم يراها خلال كل حياته.
7- إن موسى والمسيح تكلما اللغة العبرية ولغات أخرى وأما محمد لم يتكلم إلا اللغة العربية.
8- إن موسى والمسيح كتبا اللغة العبرية ولكن محمد كان جاهلاً بكتابة لغته العربية كما يقول المسلمون.
9- إن موسى والمسيح ولدا تحت حكم المستعمر والمستعبد لشعب الله. بينما نجد أن محمد ولد في مكة بين أهله الأحرار من أي مستعمر بشري.
10- إن موسى والمسيح تربيا بعيداً عن مكان ولادتهما فموسى تربى بعيداً عن جاسان والمسيح تربى في مصر بعيداً عن بيت لحم. بينما نرى أن محمد ترعرع في مكة مكان ولادته.
11- إن موسى والمسيح صاما مدة أربعين يوم وأربعين ليلة في البرية ومحمد لم يصم الأربعين يوماً متتالية بل صام رمضان.
12- إن موسى جاءه صوت الله يدعوه للخدمة والمسيح جاءه صوت الله الآب يمسحه للخدمة. بينما محمد تلقى دعوته من جبريل؟ فهو لم يسمع صوت الله قط.
13- موسى رُفض من شعبه وعاد إليهم ليقبلوه بدون أن يحاربهم وقادهم للخلاص من العبودية وقادهم إلى أرض الميعاد والمسيح رفض من شعبه وقبلوه في يوم الخمسين بدون أن يحاربهم وسيقبلوه عند رجوعه الثاني في يوم خلاصهم النهائي. وأما محمد فحارب شعبه وغزاهم ونهب أملاكهم وقتل رجالهم وأخذ نسائهم وأخذ الخمس من الغنائم كما تقول كتبهم وأحاديثهم … حتى أحتل مكة أخيراً، … وارتدوا عنه بعد وفاته وحاربهم خليفته الأول " أبو بكر" بما يسمى حروب الردة وغزاهم بأحد عشر لواء وتم إخماد تمردهم بقوة السيف والإرهاب.
14- إن موسى والمسيح كانا في حالة من المجد السماوي فموسى صار وجهه مضيئاً بسبب الوجود في محضر الله والمسيح تمجد أمام تلاميذه وشاهدوا مجده وهيئته المتغيرة والممجدة وأما محمد فليس له شيء من هذا.
15- إن موسى والمسيح عرفا من هو الله منذ طفولتهما وأما محمد فلم يعرف الله في طفولته (ولم يعرف الله الحقيقي مطلقاً) ولم يعرفه في شيخوخته وهو القائل: ما عرفناك حق معرفتك وما عبدناك حق عبادتك
16- إن موسى والمسيح نبيان حقيقيان الأول أخذ الناموس والثاني أكمله ومحمد ناقض الناموس بحياته وأحكام قرآنه.
17- إن موسى مارس دور الشفاعة في حياته والمسيح يمارس دور الشفاعة كونه حياً إلى أبد الآبدين أما محمد فقد رُفضت شفاعته حتى من أجل أمه المشركة .
18- إن موسى والمسيح عملا المعجزات في الطبيعة وأما محمد فلا معجزة له، فهم ويقولون أن معجزته هي القرآن إلا انه ولأسباب عديدة، نجد في أمهات الكتب الإسلامية، الكثير من المعجزات الأخرى المنسوبة لمحمد ابن آمنة، مثل تكثيره للماء، وسلام الحجر عليه، وتلبية عرق الشجرة لندائه، وغير ذلك الكثير. مع العلم إن نسبة هذه المعجزات لمحمد يتعارض تعارضا صريحا مع قول جبريل : ( وما منعنا أن نرسل بالآيات إلا أن كذب بها الأولون )
19- إن موسى خدم في خيمة الاجتماع الأرضية والمسيح في خيمة الاجتماع السماوية وأما محمد فليس له نصيب في الخيمة المقدسة ولا في الشكينة (السكينة)
20- إن تعاليم موسى والمسيح متوافقة من جهة قداسة الله ورحمته أما محمد فتعاليمه تناقض قداسة الله وتلغي صفة القداسة في ذات الله على حساب صفة محبته.
21- إن موسى له أخ وأخت والمسيح بصفته ابن الإنسان كان له أخوة وأخوات وأما محمد فليس له لا أخوة ولا أخوات.
22- إن موسى والمسيح ليسا يتيمين ولكن محمد كذلك.
23- إن موسى والمسيح انتقلا من الأرض بطريقة معجزية وأما محمد فهو في قبره ينتظر القيامة العامة والوقوف أمام عرش الله العظيم الأبيض.
24- إن موسى والمسيح رجعا إلى أرضهم بعد موت من كان يطلب نفسهما، فموسى رجع بعد موت فرعون والمسيح رجع بعد موت هيرودس الكبير.
25- إن موسى والمسيح استعملا الحمير وسيلة للتنقل أحياناً وأما محمد فكان يركب الجمال
26- ن موسى صنع الفصح الأول والمسيح صنع الفصح الأخير وأما محمد فلم يعرف الفصح ولا معناه وليس له فيه نصيب.
27- أثناء رفضه من شعبه أقتنى موسى عروسه من خارج شعبه وكذلك المسيح أثناء رفضه الحالي أقتنى الكنيسة كعروس له من خارج شعبه. وأما محمد فكان مزواج شهواني حتى أنه تزوج بالطفلة عائشة بنت الست سنوات وبنى بها وهي بعمر التسع سنوات.
28- موسى سيكون مع المسيح في المدينة التي له الأساسات، بينما نجد أن محمد يبقى خارجاً ومعهكل من آمن به ورفضوا النبي الحقيقي المعين من الله.
وبهدا نكون قد نفدنا الشبه 


بعض المراجع 
الكتاب المقدس
تفسير انطنيوس فكري
تفسير تادرس يعقوب ملطي
ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن النبي محمد رسول الإسلام ؟ بقلم الشيخ الدكتور عبد الله يوسف الأمين
الرد على الشبهات منيس عبد النور 
مع تحياتي 
## ملاحظه اعتدر عن الاخطاء الاملائيه واعتدر ان اخطئت الرد فنحن هنا لنتعلم ###


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 مايو 2012)

*الرد علي النقطة والاولي*​


> *
> *
> **** **مَن هو النبى المُخّلِص** ****
> ******هل يسوع آخر الإنبياء******



بتأكيد لا  لان *القديس يوحنا اللاهوتي يعتبر نبي في فترة العهد الجديد، وكذلك الشهيد المعمدان يوحنا.* *والأنبياء بصفة عامة هم رجال الله العلي، أرسلهم على مرّ العصور لكي يقدموا رسائل معينة للناس، سواء بالتوبيخ أو الإنذار أو التعليم وغيرها..  وقد قدمها بعضهم شفويًا وبعضهم قدمها كتابيًا.*​ 



> *هل يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع آخر الأنبياء المنتظرين لليهود* *؟ *


 *نعم*



> *هل يوجد نبى بعد يسوع ينتظره اليهود ؟*


 *لا*



> * هل المسيح هو النبى المُخلِص ؟*


 *نعم*



> *وإن لم يكن المسيح هو أخر أنبياء اليهود ولم يكن هو النبى المُخّلِص..فمن* *اذن ؟*


 مستغرب حد قالك لا ولا حضرتك ضعيف في القوة العقلية والتركيز ولا من الصدمة


> *هذا هو موضوع المقاله وأسأل الله أن ينفعنا بما علمنا وان* *تكون المقاله مفيده ولو بمعلومه بسيطه لأخوانى المسلمين وأصدقائى النصارى* *والأدله من الكتاب المقدس والتفاسير *


 *1- هو ربنا هو اللي علمك ا اني عارف ان الهك مش فاضي لموضوع التعليم دا*
*2- هو انت عندك اصدقاء نصاري طيب ياريت توريني منهم حد نفسي اوي اشوف شكل النصاري بسمع عنهم بس *
*3- هو انت كمان عندك ادله من الكتاب والتفاسير واو علي كدة بتعرف تقراء وتبحث طيب لم نشوف*





> * الرد على كل محاولة تدليس من مفسر* *أو أى شخص يريد أن يلبس الحق بالباطل ويخفى هذه الحقيقه نبدأ بحول الله* *وقوته*


*:*
هو انت شوفت الرد في الأول علشان ترد ولا انت شايف مالك الحق بدون دراسة دا أنت حالا بتكلم علي الأدلة
معليش يا حبيب 



> *توجد عدة نصوص فى إنجيل يوحنا وهى محور هذا الموضوع وهى كالآتى**:*
> *[Jn.1.19][**وهذه هي شهادة يوحنا حين* *ارسل اليهود من اورشليم كهنة ولاويين ليسألوه من انت**.] *
> *[Jn.1.20][**فاعترف ولم ينكر* *واقرّ اني لست انا المسيح**.] *
> *[Jn.1.21][**فسألوه* *اذا ماذا**.**ايليا انت.فقال لست ان**ا**.**النبي انت.فاجاب لا**.] *
> ...


كدبة جديده بنقول هم (اذن هم على درايه كامله بما فى التوراه) في مقدمة هذا الكلام  اذن دي جبتها منين حضرتك بتقدم دليل ولا بتقدم عمليه هندسيه بالضغط علي النص ليقول ما لا يقوله




> *– المٌفسر* *تادرس يعقوب ملطى والأب متى المسكين والتفسير التطبيقى*
> *(1)**فيجيب تادرس يعقوب ملطى**:*
> ​ 1- تفسير الاب القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي​ أرسل اليهود من أورشليم كهنة ولاويين" [9]؛ جاء تعبير "اليهود" في هذا السفر غالبًا ما يشير إلى مجمع السنهدرين بكونه الهيئة العليا للرئاسة الدينية. فقد شكل المجمع لجنة لتقصي حقيقة شخصية يسوع وتقييم أعماله وشعبيته. وهم في هذا يحسبون أنفسهم أنهم يتممون وصية من صُلب الناموس، مع أنهم كانوا غير مخلصين في أعماقهم. تحقق فيهم القول: :وأما النبي الذي يطغى فيتكلم باسمي كلامًا لم أوصه أن يتكلم به أو الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة أخرى فيموت ذلك النبي" (تث 18: 20).
> هؤلاء الكهنة واللاويون المذكورون هنا غالبًا ما كانوا أعضاء في مجمع السنهدرين، على مستوى عالٍ في العلم والثقافة، وأصحاب سلطة ونفوذ. لما كان يوحنا المعمدان نفسه من نسل هرون، إذ كان والده كاهنًا لذا لفحص قضيته وخدمته لاق أن يُرسل إليه كهنة ولاويون (وهم من الكتبة والفريسيين من سبط لاوي، لكنهم ليسوا من عشيرة هرون بالذات).


 ​ نري ان ابونا الحبيب القمص تادرس وضح شي مهم  بقوله كلمه غالبا فهل تقدم دليل بكلمه غالبا فعلا ونعمة الدارس والباحث للحق .  هل شاهت صفاتهم كما عرضها ايضا ابونا الحبيب فهم غير مخلصون في اعماقهم  وايضا اصحاب نفوذ وسلطة والاكثر من ذلك تعليقك علي كلمه واحدة وهي علي نستوي عال في العلم والثقافه وليس في دراسه  التوارة والتفاسير وهنا فرق كبير جدا ولا كله عند المسلمين صابون​ ​ 



> *(2)**ويجيب الأب متى المسكين ( صفحه 128** ):*
> *((**حين أرسل إليه اليهودُ من أورشليم كهنة ولاويين** )):*
> *يلاحظ القارىء مقدار* *الحبك القانونى بل القضائى الذى خرجت من تحت يده هذه الشهادة , فليس عبثا* *أن يدقق ق.يوحنا فى نوع اللجنة القضائية وتشكيلها القانونى من الطبقتين* *الموكّل إليهما من الله فحص وبحث وخدمة قضايا الشعب**: **” **كهنة ولاويين”(42). وهى موفدة من قبل محكمة اليهود_الرئيسية فى أورشليم _ السنهدريم (71 عضواً**)**. **وليس ذلك فقط بل عاد ق. يوحنا فى معرض الإنجيل ليكرر أن شهادة المعمدان معتمدة لدى المسيح نفسه أنها حق**!*
> *(42)**اللاويون المذكورون هنا هم الكتبة والناموسيون فى الأناجيل الأخرى,وهم من السبط المقدس ولكن ليسوا من عائلة هرون بالذات*
> ...



*لم يذكر ابونا متي المسكين أي شي عن علمهم ومعرفتهم ولا حصيله  التعليمه لهم ؟!! من اين  اتيت ما تقوله يا مدلس*​


> *
> *
> *(3)**ونقرأ فى التفسير التطبيقى** :*
> *كان قادة اليهود من الفريسيين (1: 24**)**،* *وهم جزء من السنهدريم، وهو مجلس رؤساء اليهود المسئول عن الحالة الروحية للأمة**. **وكثيرا ما ندد كل من الرب يسوع ويوحنا المعمدان بهؤلاء الفريسيين. وكان* *الكثيرون منهم يطيعون شرائع الله ظاهريا كي يبدوا أتقياء ورعين، لكن* *قلوبهم داخليا كانت مملوءة من الكبرياء والجشع. وكان الفريسيون يؤمنون بأن* *تقاليدهم الشفهية الخاصة* *على نفس القدر من الأهمية مثل كلمة الله الموحاة*


لم يقول أي شي في التفسير التطبيقي ان انهم في علي داريه ولا مكانه تعليميه كبيرة ولا دراسوا التوراة من اين اتيت بهذا الكلام لتوحي للبعض ان التفاسير يقوله وتقول اجمعت التفاسير ؟!!



> *اذن أجمعت التفاسير كما عرضنا سابقاً ان الوفد الموكل ليسأل* *يوحنا المعمدان (من أنت ؟ ) هم أناس على قدر كبير جداً من العلم والثقافه* *ومن مجمع السنهدريم أى من الهيئة العليا للرئاسة الدينية** .*


1- كدبة جديده كلمه اجمعت التفاسير هو حضرتك جبت جميع التفاسير علشان تقول اجمعت هذا هو اسلوب المسلم المدلس يحاول ان يعطي للقاري صورة غير حقيقه عن الواقع


2- اين جاء في النص الصريح والدليل القاطع ما تقوله نرجع الي النص (19 *وهذه هي شهادة يوحنا ، حين أرسل اليهود من أورشليم كهنة ولاويين ليسألوه: من أنت ) **لم يقول أي شي من كلامك اذن بتعتك دي تقولها علي قهوة لناس لا تبحث وتدرس*​ ​ ​ ​ 


> *وعرضنا ذلك كى لا يأتى ناقد ويقول ( ربما كان سؤالهم سؤال خطأ* *من الأساس ) فنترك التفاسير لتجيبه وتوضح له ان السؤال أتى من كهنة* *ولاويين من الفريسين من سبط الكهنة وهو السبط اللاوى وعلى قدر كبير من* *العلم بالتوراة وإلا ما كان تم أختيارهم ضمن مجمع السنهدريم المكون من 71* *عضو..اذن السؤال معروف من أين خرج وإلى أين يذهب ومعروف ماذا يعنى* *.*


 
*لانك تعلم ان السؤال خطا من الاساس وبه سؤ فهم وتوضيح تاتي لتقول ذلك*

*نعم السؤال خطا من الاساس*
*ولم تقدم لنا ولا دليل علي صحة السؤال*
*ولم تاتي بجديد من التفاسير بالعكس شهدت ضدك*

*ننتظر منك ان تبحث وتدرس بدل من اسلوب  التدليس يا عسل *

*اول جزء المرة القادمه سوف اكمل النقطة الثانية *
*اسف علي التاخير*


----------



## benyamin55 (6 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *خدي وقتك، ولكن ممكن تقرأي جزء وتعلقي عليه، ثم جزء آخر وتعلقي عليه، ثم آخر وتعلقي عليه.. مش لازم كله مرة واحدة..
> *



أنا كمان إسمحلي أعمل كده​


----------



## benyamin55 (6 مايو 2012)

أخ مولكا
أنا بعتذر لم أجد وقت للمشاركة بالرد على هذه الشبهة.
هل مازالت أمامي فرص أخرى للاستمرار معكم؟؟ أم أني راسب ومرفود؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مايو 2012)

لك فرصة..


----------



## المفدى بالدم (7 مايو 2012)

ملحق للرد على عبد الضار المحمدى ميمو 

يقول ميمو فى اقتباسات 


> *ايليا **:أتى كما يعتقد النصارى وهو يوحنا ولا تسألنى كيف يكون ايليا هو يوحنا.-صدق ولابد ان تصدق
> *


 



> *فاليهود كانوا منتظرين مجىء ايليا لذلك كانوا يسألون يوحنا عن ثلاثة اشخاص كان اليهود ينتظروهم ( المسيح , ايليا , النبى ) وبالرغم من ان يوحنا قال ( لست أنا ايليا ) إلا ان باقى الاناجيل تقول ان يوحنا هو ايليا بالرغم من انكار يوحنا نفسه..لماذا قالت ذلك باقى الاناجيل؟ لثبت ان يسوع هو الرب وان الرب قد أتى بالفعل لان هناك شرط لمجىء الرب وهو مجىء ايليا قبله..لذلك دلست باقى الاناجيل وقالت ان يوحنا هو ايليا بالرغم من ان يوحنا فى انجيله انكر انه ايليا..لا تتعجب فهذا هو الكتاب المقدس*


 
وللرد على هذا المحمدى  سنورد فقط نص الايه الكتابيه الاتيه وهى الايه رقم 16و17 من انجيل القديس لوقا الاصحاح الاول 
ويقول النص 

[Q-BIBLE]​16 *ويرد كثيرين من بني إسرائيل إلى الرب إلههم *
17 *ويتقدم أمامه بروح إيليا وقوته، ليرد قلوب الآباء إلى الأبناء، والعصاة إلى فكر الأبرار، لكي يهيئ للرب شعبا مستعدا*[/Q-BIBLE]

ذا ما اورده الانجيل الذى لم تعرف حتى ان تقرا مجرد قراءة صحيحه لتفهم المعنى يا محمدى 
فالنص صريحا يقول ان يوحنا سيرد الكثيرين من بنى اسرائيل الى الرب الههم وهكذا فعل ايليا فى عصره فابطل عبادة الاوثان 
وايضا يقول انه سيهيئ للرب سعبا مستعدا وهذه التعيئة بان يتقدم امام المخلص بروح ايليا وقوقته


----------



## benyamin55 (7 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لك فرصة..


أشكرك
صدقني أني أصبحت مشغول جدا
صلواتكم من أجلي حتى يبارك الله في وقتي


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 مايو 2012)

الحقيقة يا أساتذتى  أنا لم التزم حرفيا بالروتين  إللى تعلمناه فى بروتوكول المحاضرات _لاننى وجدت كثير من الاساتذة غطوا الجزء  الرئيسي الاهم  فى الشبهه (إستاذ سمعان الاخميمى والدكتور أبوسطولى باول -و أخونا  الاستاذ عبد المسيح وغيرهم -لهم جميعا كل التقدير والاحترام)
وبالتالى شعرت إننى سأكرر ما قاله اساتذتى - إذا مشينا ع الروتين  . فسامحوننى إذا كنت تطرقت الى مواضيع جانبية فى الشبهه.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
أساتذتى هشموا الشبهات الوهمية فى
(+ من وسط )
(+من إخوتك )
(+مــثــــلي )...
لازلت أطلب من شبكة ((المهلس وزبانيتها)) قراءة النص الوارد فى تث 18 الايه 15 _*1ككل متكامل متصل *_أى يكمل الايات البينية اللى بين الايه 15  والاية 18  وأطلب من كل من يدلى بدلوه فى الموضوع((شبكة المهلس وكل المهلسين)) أن يقرأؤوا الايات _*2فى الــــســـــــيـــــاق *_وفى صلب الفكر الكتابي من الحيثية الموضوعية البحته..  فالفكرة تبسيطاً 
أن بنى إسرائيل هالهم   مظاهر الحضور المهيب المخوف  للذات  الالهية المجيده -من بروق ونور ونار وأصوات رعود . ولمعرفتهم أنهم فاسدين يستحقون السخط الالهى والعقاب الالهى والدينونة الرهيبة التى لا تتعايش مع فسادهم .. فإستعفوا من حضور الله لملاقاتهم وصعودهم إلى محضر الحضور الالهى فطلبوا أن ينوب عنهم نبياً ينقل   كلام الله إليهم -والمنطق العقلانى  المتجرد  البسيط - يستنتج 
أن لازم يكون هذا النبي من  وسطهم ومن بينهم  يمثلهم ينقل مالهم  من كلام ورسائل وشكاوى وطلبات الى الله-وينقل ما لله من رسائل وأوامر ونواهى وحلول لقضاياهم ووعود من الله إليهم::::  بلسان يفهمونه على نحو جيد جدا لابطال الاعذار عنهم  وإقامه الحجة عليهم .  فالنبي المراد كما يظهر فى ســــيـــــاق الرواية   -لمن تجرد من الغرض- النبي المقصود يجب أن يكون منهم وعليهم وفيهم وبيهم..  نقرأ  الروايه بنية خالصة متجرده .لنستنتج  ولنتعرف هل المقصود  هو نبياً يأتى بعد2000 سنة من هذا التاريخ على الاقل  وعلى بعد 500 كيلومترا  على الاقل من هذا الموقع- وما نوع الرسالة المقصوده وهل فيها جديدا من حيث المضمون موضوعاً - وهل هذا الجديد منتحلا مسروقاً   أم مضاداً لفكر الله,؟    
علما بإن الرسالة المفتراه زعماً ..مكتوبة بلغة لا ولم يفهمونها -وبها كلمات لن يفهمونها أبداً.
الموضوع موضوع بحث علمى  -منطقي - مؤسس على تتبع* سياق الرواية * بغض النظر عن الايمان بكونها وحيا  إلهيا من عدمه 
+طبعا انا اؤمن بكون سفر التثنية وحيا إلهيا 100%بإمتياز- معصومًا نزيهاً منزهاً .
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
موضوع إتهام الرب يسوع المسيح بالكذب من قبل المجرمين العاملين بشبكة ((المهلس)) التى يديرها كلب الاجرام أحمد عبدالله 
أمر مدهش ومحزن شخص يعترف بإن يسوع هو نبي و_هو المسيح_  ثم يتهمه بالكذب  وتتركه الاجهزة الامنية والقضائية المنحازة -وهذه صورة للحكم الاسلامى -حكم عمره ماكان رشيدا ولا عادلا ..لا تطبق فيه الحدود الا ع المسيحين والمستضعفين .
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 مايو 2012)

> النقطة الثانية: ما هو السؤال , وما هى إجابة يوحنا على سؤالهم ؟
> وبعد  ما عرفنا من الذين ذهبوا ليسألوا يوحنا المعمدان


 هو انت جبت دليل كل اللي قدمته اذن اذن مافيش بما ان !!!



> ينبغى علينا أن نعرف ما هو سؤالهم وما هى إجابة يوحنا عليهم , ودار بينهم حوار أستمر على هيئة سؤال وجواب وهو واضح كما فى النصوص:
> [Jn.1.19][وهذه هي شهادة يوحنا حين ارسل اليهود من اورشليم كهنة ولاويين ليسألوه من انت.]
> [Jn.1.20][فاعترف ولم ينكر واقرّ اني لست انا المسيح.]
> [Jn.1.21][فسألوه اذا ماذا.ايليا انت.فقال لست انا.النبي انت.فاجاب لا.]
> ...


 .

*لا خلاف علي الجزء السابق مع توضيح لم يقول يوحنا ان هناك ثلاث شخصيات بل انت من قولت *


> فمن هم الثلاثه ( المسيح , ايليا , النبى ) ؟
> يجيب لنا عن هذا السؤال نخبة رائعه من علماء المسيحية :


مين قال انهم ثلاث ؟ !
حد في النص قال انهم ثلاثه ؟!
طيب اتفضل قدم دليل كما تدعي



> (1)فيجيب تادرس يعقوب ملطى:
> سُئل القديس يوحنا المعمدان من السلطات الدينية اليهودية: “من أنت؟” (19، 22). أوضح أنه ليس المسيا، ولا إيليا (2 مل 11:2)، ولا النبي المخلص (تث 15:18). أعلن أنه مجرد “صوت” (إش 40:3)، يتنبأ عن مجيء المسيا [23]. عندئذ سألته السلطات: “إن كنت لا تحتل مركزًا رسميًا في الخدمة فلماذا تعمد؟” كانت أجابته أن عماده ليس غاية في ذاته، بل تهيئة لعمل روحي أعظم يحققه ذاك الذي يأتي بعده وهو كائن قبله، وأن يوحنا غير مستحق أن ينحني ليحل سيور حذائه.
> من الجانب السلبي أكّد القديس يوحنا أنه ليس بهذه العظمة، فهو ليس بالمسيح المنتظر. إنه لن يقبل أن يسلب المسيح مركزه أو كرامته. كان يوحنا المعمدان مهوبًا، فظنه البعض أنه المسيا. “وإذ كان الشعب ينتظر والجميع يفكرون في قلوبهم عن يوحنا لعله المسيح…” (لو 3: 15). لهذا أسرع يوحنا يؤكد بطلان الإشاعات، معلنًا أنه ليس المسيح.
> تفسير النص 21:
> ...


لم يقول الاب تادرس في تفسيره الذي تستشهد بيه أي نص او قول ان هناك ثلاث شخصيات بل اوضح واكد ان هذا النبي هو المخلص يسوع الذي يخلص شعبة من خطاياهم
لماذا هذا التدليس في ضغط علي تفاسير لتقول ما لم تقوله



> (2)ويجيب الأب متى المسكين ( صفحه 128 ):
> 20:1 “فاعترف ولم ينكر وأقرّ أني لستُ أنا المسيح “
> رفض المعمدان رفضاً قاطعاً أن يعرف نفسه على قياس أية شخصية سابقة مرصودة فى عالم رؤي اليهود: لا المسيا ولا إيليا ولا النبى ولا أى آخر . لأنه يعلم تماما أنه جاء ليحمل شهادة لمن هو أقوة منه , الذى يأتى بعدى وهو لا يعرفه الآن_فإن أردتم أن تعرفوا من أنا , فأنا صوت صارخ! يعد الطريق العام .


وهنا ايضا لم يقول ان شخصية النبي غير شخصيه المسيا ! عمن اين اتيت انهم محتلفين من التفاسير ؟!



> متى المسكين صحفة (133):
> شخصية “النبى ” هذا لم تكن معروفة لا فى أذهانهم ولا فى أذهان الشعب . وهى ربما تكون الشخصية التى قال عنها الله (تث 18:18 ): ” أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط إخوتهم مثلك وأجعل كلامى فى فمة فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به ” وهى إحدى النبؤات التى تصور شخصية المسيا


 . 
تجيب علي نفسك لتعرف سبب هذا الخلط  في السؤال نفسه وهو ان النبي النبى ” هذا لم تكن معروفة لا فى أذهانهم ولا فى أذهان الشعب لذلك كان السؤال من الأساسي خطا _ في قمة التعجب من شخص ينقل بدون وعي ولا دراسة ليؤكد عكس ما ينقله !!!



> المخلص: قال لنا المفسر الأب متى المسكين:
> أن يوحنا ليس هو ( المسيح ولا ايليا ولا النبى ) وقال شىء هام جداً ( رفض المعمدان رفضاً قاطعاً ان يعرف نفسه على قياس أية شخصية سابقة مرصودة فى عالم رؤى اليهود ) فهذا تأكيد ان هذه الشخصيات الثلاثه هم شخصيات سابقة مرصودة فى عالم رؤى اليهود وتم الأشاره إليهم فى العهد القديم .. وأعطى لنا خيط أيضاً سنتتبعه سوياً وهو أن ( النبى ) هو الشخصية التى قال عنها الله فى ( التثنيه 18:18 )



لا ولد ذكي جاب اللي دوخ العلماء هههههه!!
الاب متي المسكين نفسه اكد ان شخصيه النبى ” هذا لم تكن معروفة لا فى أذهانهم ولا فى أذهان الشعب . فكيف تقول مرصودة فى عالم رؤى اليهود تناقش غريب لا يخرج غير من مسلم 



> (3)ونقرأ فى التفسير التطبيقى :
> كان في أذهان الفريسيين أربعة احتمالات فيما يختص بهوية يوحنا المعمدان،
> وهى : (1) إنه النبي الذي سينطق بكلمات الله (تث 18: 15)
> (2) إنه إيليا (ملا 4: 5)
> ...


يا اخي الحبيب جميع التفسيرات بتوضح السؤال الخطا من الاساسي وليس بتوكده وهنا فرق كبير بين التاكيد وبين التوضيح


> *** اذن اليهود منتظرين ثلاثه أشخاص وهم ( المسيح , أيليا , النبى ) بالإضافه إلى يوحنا الذى أشار إلى نفسه بوجوده فى سفر أشعياء بإنه صوت صارخ فى البريه .
> 
> · فالمسيح: قد أتى وهو يسوع .
> · ايليا :أتى كما يعتقد النصارى وهو يوحنا ولا تسألنى كيف يكون ايليا هو يوحنا.-صدق ولابد ان تصدق
> ...


 
أولا / انتظر اليهود ثلاثة او حتى عشرة لا يؤكد صحة كلامهم لان مشكله في فهم النص 
كما ان المسيح جاء وهم حتى ألان في انتظر المسيح فهل نقول لم ياتي لان اليهود في انتظاره ولا نقول حتي الان لم يفهم اليهود النصوص
لذلك يجب ان تفهم قبل ان تنقل بدون وعي لتدلس بالكذب – الكذب عندكم حلال نسيت . وفي نفس النصوص لم يؤمن نفس الشخصيات بالمسيح لانه ات فكيف تصدق نفس المجموعة ان السؤال صحيح من البدايه وعجبي 

ان كنت اعتقدت بصحة ان إيليا جاء فلماذا لا تؤمن بان النبي هو المسيا ولا علشان عاوز تدلس علشان تؤكد أي إشارة لمحمد علشان مش يطلع كدأب !!!


لو عاوز تعرف بجد مين هو النبي المذكور كنت امانت انه المسيا لو كنت فعلا سوف تتبع ما قالته عنه التفاسير مش تقتبس ما بعض الكلمات المقطوعه لتثبت تدليسك



> <!--  /* Style Definitions */  p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal 	{mso-style-parent:""; 	margin:0cm; 	margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	text-align:right; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	direction:rtl; 	unicode-bidi:embed; 	font-size:12.0pt; 	font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} span.style1 	{mso-style-name:style1;} @page Section1 	{size:612.0pt 792.0pt; 	margin:72.0pt 90.0pt 72.0pt 90.0pt; 	mso-header-margin:36.0pt; 	mso-footer-margin:36.0pt; 	mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 	{page:Section1;} -->
> ملخص مُبسط عن من هو ايليا:
> ايليا كان موجود فى العهد القديم ورُفع إلى السماء وذلك طبقاً لعدة نصوص من العهد القديم والجديد ايضاً ولكن نكتفى بنص واحد فقط وهو:
> [ Kgs2:2:11 ]-[ وفيما هما يسيران ويتكلمان اذا مركبة من نار وخيل من نار ففصلت بينهما فصعد ايليا في العاصفة الى السماء. ]
> ...


بنسبه للبني ايليا يا من تدعو انك تبحث في التفاسير تعالي ليكي تري ماذا قال الاب تادرس يعقوب عن هذا النص
انقسم مفسرو اليهود إلى فريقين في تفسيرهم لهذه العبارة، فريق ظن أن إيليا نفسه يأتي إلى العالم ليهيئ الطريق للمسيا. وآخرون حسبوا أن إنسانًا يأتي بروح إيليا.
فهمت لماذا قالت الأناجيل إن ايليا قد آت بروح يوحنا
*هل جاء إيليا النبي ثانية؟*
عندما سُئل القديس يوحنا المعمدان إن كان هو إيليا أجاب بالنفي (يو 1: 22)، بينما قال السيد المسيح: "إن إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا، كذلك ابن الإنسان أيضًا سوف يتألم منهم (مت 17: 12)، "حينئذ فهم التلاميذ أنه قال لهم عن يوحنا المعمدان" (مت 17: 13). ويعلل *القديس أغسطينوس* إنه كان يجب أن يأتي قبل المجيء الأول للسيد المسيح وأيضًا الثاني. في المجيء الأول لم يأتِ إيليا بشخصه، وإنما حمل القديس المعمدان فكره وأسلوب حياته، لذلك قال عنه السيد المسيح انه إيليا وقد جاء (مت 11: 14)، ولكن لم يأتِ بشخصه، لذلك قال يوحنا المعمدان إنه ليس بإيليا. أما في مجيء السيد المسيح الثاني والأخير فيسبق إيليا حيث يأتي بشخصه ويشهد على ضد المسيح ويستشهد.
يرى *الأب فيكتورينوس* في هذه العبارة إشارة إلى أن عددًا كبيرًا من اليهود سيقبلون الإيمان بالسيد المسيح خلال شهادة إيليا النبي في الأزمنة الأخيرة عند مجيء ضد المسيح




*نكمل  في التعليق القادم الرد علي من هو النبي المخلص *​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 مايو 2012)

> ][§©¤*° من هو النبى المُخّلِص *¤©§][


 
مش محتاج سؤال واضح وضوح الشمس انه المسيح مخلص العالم



> أجمعت التفاسير إلى أن ( النبى المُخّلص ) كما وصفه المُفسر تادرس يعقوب بهذا الإسم إنه هو النبى الذى تكلم عنه موسى فى سفر التثنيه وهذه هى النصوص التى أجمعت عليها كل التفاسير :
> [Dt.18.15][ يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي.له تسمعون.]
> [Dt.18.18][اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به]


لا خلاف ان النبي المذكور في انجيل يوحنا هو المشار اليه في سفر التثنية 




> قبل ان نستشف من هذه النصوص ونعرف منها من هو ( النبى المُخّلص ) ينبغى أن نوضح شيء ونزيل لبس وخطأ يقع فيه أصدقائنا النصارى


 
عندما تتكلم مع شخص تذكرة بنفسه  تقول نصاري  ثم توضج الكلام الي المسيحيين هل هذا عمي  او جهل ام تدليس ؟!!!



> وهو جملة (يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي) فيظن النصارى ان الرب يقول لموسى انى سأقيم لك نبيا مثلى (أى ان النبى الذى سيقام مثل الله )


 مين قال لك هذا ؟
يمكن مكنتيش عارف تقرءا ولا تبحث فجاء لك هذا الظن
ربنا يشفيك يا باحث
ليس النبي مثل الله بل النبي هو الله المتجسد وهنا فرق كبير يا جاهل



> .. فهل يقل بذلك عاقل؟


 انهي اعتقاد ان النبي مثل الله ام بل النبي هو الله المتجسد
اري انك غرست في التدليس




> هل الله نبى ؟


 سؤال خطا اساسا النبي هو الله المتجسد



> هل الله يقول سأقيم نبى مثل الله ؟


 سؤال خطا اساسا النبي هو الله المتجسد


> ففى هذا النص موسى يتكلم ويقول على لسان الرب ان الرب قال له انه سيقيم نبياً وأضاف موسى كلمة مثلى وهذا ليس كلامى بل كلام الكتاب المقدس وكلام التفاسير..فالكتاب المقدس يقول فى نفس الأصحاح العدد رقم 18  (اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك ) فالمثليه هنا تعود على موسى وليس الله أما فمن التفاسير فدعونا نقرأ ما قاله المفسر ( أنطنيوس فكرى)صفحة (67) عن النص رقم (15)فيقول:
> مثلى = أى مثل موسى أى إنسان مثله وهناك أوجه شبه عديدة بين المسيح وموسى فموسى رمز للمسيح:
> فهل من عاقل يقول ان المثليه فى النص رقم (15) تعود على الله ؟ بل تعود على موسى كما أكد الكتاب والتفسير.


ومين معترض ان مثلي تعود علي موسي
لذلك نؤمن ان هذا النبي هو الله المتجسد لانه هو المخلص وان موسي كان رمز له
في قمة عجبي تقتبس جزء وتترك الباقي لتسبت تدليسك
نشاهد ماذا قال ابونا انطونيوس في بقي التفسير
*مثلى* = أي مثل موسى أي إنسان مثله وهناك أوجه شبه عديدة بين المسيح وموسى فموسى رمز للمسيح:-
1- كلاهما من شعب إسرائيل من وسطهم ومن إخوتهم.
2- نجا كل منهما من مؤامرة أحد الملوك في طفولته وفي كل مؤامرة إستشهد أطفال كثيرين 
3- موسى ترك القصر ليفتقد شعبه والمسيح أخلى ذاته ليفتقد شعبه وكلاهما فضّل أن يتألم مع شعبه
4- الشعب اليهودى رفض موسى قاضيًا ورفضوا المسيح ملكًا وكثيرًا ما تذمروا على المسيح وعلى موسى 
5- أعمال كليهما صاحبها معجزات كثيرة
6- كلاهما أنقذ شعبه من العبودية
7- كلم الله شعبه عن طريق عبده موسى والمسيح هو كلمة الله
8- كلاهما وسيط بين الله والناس 
9- موسى كان راعيًا للخراف والمسيح كان الراعي الصالح
10- كلاهما صام 40 يومًا
11 - الله أعطى الشريعة لموسى على جبل والمسيح بدأ حياته العملية على جبل التطويبات 
12 -  موسى وجهه لمع بعد ما تجلى له مجد الرب والمسيح تجلى مجده أمام تلاميذه
13 - المسيح اختار 12 تلميذًا و70 رسولًا وموسى عين 12 رئيسًا للأسباط و70 شيخًا لمعاونته
14 - موسى رحّب بألداد وميداد حين تنبآ والمسيح لم يمنع من يخرج الشياطين (لو50،49:9) 
15 - كلاهما بارك الشعب في نهاية خدمته
16 - شفاعة موسى عن شعبه وكونه يفضل أن يموت عوض شعبه يشبه محبة المسيح في فدائه
17 - مات كلاهما على جبل
18 - كان موسى نبيًا وكذلك المسيح (تث15:18+ 10:34 + مر 15:6) 
19 - موسى كان ملكًا في يشورون (تث5:33) والمسيح أخذ كرسي داود أبيه (لو33،32:1) 
20 - موسى أخذ وظيفة كاهن (مز6:99) والمسيح كان رئيس كهنة
21 - كلاهما كان وسيط عهد والعهدين كانا مختومين بالدم
22 - موسى أسس كنيسة العهد القديم والمسيح أسس الكنيسة في العهد الجديد
23 - موسى كان قاضيًا لشعبه والمسيح هو الديان.
24 - لم يوجد في تاريخ البشرية من قدم الشريعة الإلهية سوى موسى والسيد المسيح.

  نشاهد ماذا قاله الاب تادرس ما يطلب ان نبحث في التفاسير ليظهر للجميع كذب هذا المدعو الجاهل وتدليس

*"يُقيم الرب إلهك نبيًا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي، له تسمعون" *
هنا وعد بمجيء "النبي". كاد الشعب أن يعبد موسى النبي بعد موته، لذلك أخفى ميخائيل رئيس الملائكة جسده، وصارع مع إبليس الذي أراد إظهاره لينحرف الشعب عن عبادة الله إلى عبادة موسى. فلو قال موسى أن القادم أعظم منه لظنُّوا وجود إلهين، إذ لم يكن ممكنًا لهم إدراك الأقانيم الإلهيَّة، لهذا قال: "مثلي". بتجسُّده صار إنسانًا، فصار مثله.
*أولًا*: يقول "*من وسطك*"، أي من وسط إسرائيل وليس من أمة أخرى كما يحاول البعض ادعاء ذلك. أكَّد السيِّد المسيح ذلك بقوله للسامريَّة: "لأن الخلاص هو من اليهود" (يو 4: 22). ويقول القدِّيس يوحنا: "جاء إلى خاصته وخاصته لم تقبله" (يو 1: 11).
*ثانيًا*: بقوله "*نبيًا من وسطك*" ميَّزه عن بقيَّة الأنبياء، إذ وُجد في كل العصور أنبياء كثيرون. هنا يقصد "النبي" الذي وحده يستطيع القول: "أنا هو نور العالم" (يو 8: 22)، الكلمة الذي به تكلَّم الآب معنا (يو 1: 1؛ عب 1: 2).
*ثالثًا*: يقول: "*مثلي*"، فإنَّه وإن كان رب الأنبياء لكنَّه صار مثل موسى.
·        كان موسى يتحدَّث مع الله بطريقة فائقة، إذ قيل عنه: "إن كان منكم نبي للرب فبالرؤيا استعلن له، في الحلم أكلِّمه، أمَّا عبدي موسى فليس هكذا، بل هو أمين في كل بيتي. *فمًا إلى فم وعيانًا أتكلَّم معه* لا بالألغاز، *وشبه الرب يعاين*" (عد  12: 6-8). "ولم يقم بعد نبي في إسرائيل مثل موسى الذي *عرفه الرب وجهًا لوجه*" (تث 34: 10). أمَّا بالنسبة ليسوع المسيح، ابن الله وكلمته، فإنَّه في الآب والآب فيه (يو 14: 10). إدراكه لإرادة الآب كاملة (يو 5: 20-21).
·        موسى مقدِّم الشريعة لإسرائيل ومخلِّصهم من عبوديَّة فرعون، والمسيح هو معلِّم البشريَّة ومخلِّص العالم من عبوديَّة إبليس.
·        موسى مؤسِّس التدبير الجديد للشعب بآيات وعجائب فائقة، والمسيح جاء إلى العالم ليُقيم العهد الجديد بقوَّته الإلهيَّة الفائقة.
·        كان موسى أمينًا لكن كعبدٍ (عد 12: 7)، وأمَّا المسيح فهو الابن الوحيد الجنس. "موسى كان أمينًا في كل بيته كخادم شهادة للعتيد أن يتكلَّم به، وأمَّا المسيح فكابن على بيته، وبيته نحن إن تمسُّكنا بثقة الرجاء وأفكاره ثابتة إلى النهاية" (عب 3: 5-6).
·        قام موسى وسيطًا بين الله وشعبه كما رأينا في (تث 5: 5)، أمَّا السيِّد المسيح فهو الوسيط الذي وهو واحد مع الآب في ذات الجوهر حملنا أعضاء في جسده، وصالحنا مع أبيه. "لأنَّه يوجد إله واحد، ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الإنسان يسوع المسيح، الذي بذل نفسه فدية لأجل الجميع" (1 تي 2: 6-7). لكن شتَّان ما ين الوساطتين، الأول وسيط لنوال العهد الإلهي خلال خدمة الظلال وشبه السمويَّات، أمَّا الثاني فدخل بنا إلى السماء عينها. وكما يقول الرسول بولس: "الذين يخدمون شبه السمويَّات وظلِّها، كما أوحى إلى موسى وهو مزمع أن يصنع المسكن، لأنَّه قال اُنظر أن تصنع كل شيء حسب المثال الذي أُظهر لك في الجبل، ولكنَّه الآن قد حصل على خدمة أفضل بمقدار ما هو وسيط أيضًا لعهدٍ أعظم فقد تثبَّت على مواعيدٍ أفضل" (عب 8: 5-6).
·        امتاز موسى النبي عن بقيَّة الأنبياء إنَّه تحدَّث مع الله فمًا لفمٍ (عد 12: 6-8)، أمَّا المسيح فهو في حضن الآب نزل إلى السماء يخبرنا عن الآب (يو 1: 18؛ 3: 13).
·        موسى النبي صنع آيات وعجائب فائقة باسم الرب، أمَّا المسيح فصنع آيات كثيرة بأمرٍ منه، يشهد القدِّيس يوحنا عن العجز عن حصر أعمال المسيح خاتمًا إنجيله بالقول: "وأشياء أخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع إن كتبت واحدة واحدة فلست أظن أن العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة" (يو 21: 25).
·        قام موسى النبي بدور الملك والقائد، وجاء المسيح ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب (رؤ 19: 16؛ 1 تي 6: 16).
*·*        لم يوجد في تاريخ البشريَّة كلَّها من قدَّم الشريعة الإلهيَّة سوى موسى النبي والسيِّد المسيح. تسلَّم موسى الشريعة حينما اضطرب الشعب وخافوا بسبب النار والجبل الذي يُدخِّن، أمَّا السيِّد المسيح فجاء يهب نعمة فوق نعمة، مقدِّمًا الحق والنعمة معًا (يو 1: 14).

وبعد ان عرضنا تفاسير التي اقتطعها ليكي يظهر فكرة الكاذب المدليس  ماذا سوف تقول للجميع بعد ان ظهر كدبة وتدليسه​ 



> فالنبى المُخّلِص هو أحد الأحتمالات الأتيه:
> الأحتمال الأول: أن يكون هذا النبى من الأنبياء الكذبه .
> الأحتمال الثانى: أن يكون هذا النبى هو يشوع بن نون أو أى نبى أتى من بعد موسى.
> الأحتمال الثالث: أن يكون هذا النبى هو يسوع


 .  من وضع لكي هذا الاحتمالات اصلا
وانت من وضعت اساس البحث هو التفاسير والتفاسير اكدت انه يسوع الذي خلص شعبه من خطايهم فلماذا تلف مثل الثعبان لتدغ!!!
كف عن هذا التدليس  يا جاهل ولا تتكلم فيما لا تعرف ولا تستشهد بما لا تفهمه





> الأحتمال الأول: أن يكون هذا النبى من الأنبياء الكذبه :
> فسمعت من أحد أصدقائى النصارى عندما كنا نتحاور فى هذا النص وقال لى (( النبى ده هو نبى كذاب واليهود كانوا عارفين ان فى نبى كذاب جاى وهما منتظرينه )) فهذا القول خاطىء لعدة أسباب:
> السبب الأول: ان هذا النبى المنتظر هو مثل موسى كما أشارت كل التفاسير وكما عرضنا سابقاً , فهل موسى نبى كاذب لكى يكون النبى المنتظر الذى هو مثل موسى أيضاً نبى كاذب ؟
> السبب الثانى: يقول الإله فى سفر التثنيه عن هذا النبى (مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به) فهل يجعل الله كلامه فى فم نبى كاذب ؟ وهل النبى الكاذب سيتكلم بما أوصى به الإله ؟
> ...




*مين قال لك هذا الفكر اين الدليل ولا حد قاله لك وانت نعسان ولا وانت علي القهوه يا باحث 
*
*مطالب بدليل علي هذا الكلام لان لا يوجد كتاب تفسير واحد ولا شخص مسيحي مؤمن يقول ما تقوله غير لو كان كذبه منك يا من تحل الكذب*




> <!--  /* Style Definitions */  p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal 	{mso-style-parent:""; 	margin:0cm; 	margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	text-align:right; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	direction:rtl; 	unicode-bidi:embed; 	font-size:12.0pt; 	font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 	{size:612.0pt 792.0pt; 	margin:72.0pt 90.0pt 72.0pt 90.0pt; 	mso-header-margin:36.0pt; 	mso-footer-margin:36.0pt; 	mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 	{page:Section1;} -->
> الأحتمال الثانى: أن يكون هذا النبى هو يشوع بن نون أو أى نبى أتى من بعد موسى.
> وذلك ما قاله لى صديق نصرانى بالفعل عندما عرضت عليه نبؤة سفر التثنية وسألته من هذا هو النبى الذى سيكون مثل موسى ؟ فقال لى (( النبى ده هو يشوع بن نون )) ويشوع بن نون هو خادم موسى وهو من أتى بعد موت موسى مباشرة ..


 هو حضرتك بتحب التاليف ياريت لم تكتب تقدم دليل ولا حضرتك من النوع الباحث اللي تحت السلم ؟!!
وعلي اساس كتابي اعتمدت او تفسير ابائي لم تقوله او تنقله ؟!!
ولا برضو كلام فهوة 



> وهذا يخالف ما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس فى العهد الجديد..فالعهد الجديد يقول ان النبى الذى مثل موسى هو (( يسوع )) ونقرأ ذلك فى سفر أعمال الرسل الأصحاح الثالث :
> [ Acts:3:20 ] ويرسل يسوع المسيح المبشر به لكم قبل. ]
> [ Acts:3:21 ] الذي ينبغي ان السماء تقبله الى ازمنة رد كل شيء التي تكلم عنها الله بفم جميع انبيائه القديسين منذ الدهر. ]
> [Acts:3:22] فان موسى قال للآباء ان نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب الهكم من اخوتكم.له تسمعون في كل ما يكلمكم به


 
غريبه انك بتعترف ان الكتاب المقدس بيقول ان النبي هو يسوع وجاء تقول احتمالات وتفاسير وكلام كتير وانت نفسك بتأكد انه هو المسيح
اعتقد كده الموضوع انتهي بهذا الاعتراف 
الكتاب المقدس وتفاسير تؤكد انه يسوع فلماذا اذن تحاجج يا مدلس
اخدتها منك مرة اذن دي هههههههه


> <!--  /* Style Definitions */  p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal 	{mso-style-parent:""; 	margin:0cm; 	margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	text-align:right; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	direction:rtl; 	unicode-bidi:embed; 	font-size:12.0pt; 	font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 	{size:612.0pt 792.0pt; 	margin:72.0pt 90.0pt 72.0pt 90.0pt; 	mso-header-margin:36.0pt; 	mso-footer-margin:36.0pt; 	mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 	{page:Section1;} -->
> ومن الواضح ان عندما قال لى صديقى ان النبى الذى مثل موسى هو يشوع بن نون وذلك لإنه أحس بالحرج إذا قال ان النبى الذى مثل موسى هو إلهى المتجسد يسوع , فقال فى عقله كيف يكون الله المتجسد مثل موسى, وهل موسى إله متجسد ليصبح مثل يسوع الذى هو الله المتجسد ؟ فدفعه ذلك لأن يقول ان النبى الذى مثل موسى هو يشوع
> ولكن تفاجىء بأن كتابة لم ينصفه للاسف وصدمه وقال له ان النبى الذى مثل موسى هو يسوع المسيح , فُصدم وتعجب جداً لأن يسوع قال لهم ان موسى كتب عنه , فصُدم لان هذا ما قاله موسى عن إله وتعجب جداً كيف يكون موسى مثل يسوع الإله المتجسد ؟
> وبهذا نرد على كل من قال ان هذا النبى يشوع بن نون او أى نبى آخر أتى من بعد موسى ..وهذا ما قاله الكتاب المقدس فى هذا الشأن وندحض به فكر كل نصرانىيقول ان هذا النبى يشوع او اى نبى من انبياء اليهود..
> ولكن يبقى سؤال: هل ما قاله الكتاب المقدس فى هذا الشأن صحيح ؟ هل بالفعل يسوع هو النبى الذى تحدث عنه سفر التثنيه ؟ وهذا ما سنوضحه بحول الله وقوته فى النقطة القادمة



من قال لك اصلا اننا نؤمن ان هذا النبي هو يشوع بن نون ؟!!
هو المسيح كما اكد الكتاب المقدس والتفاسير ولا تحاول مجداا التدليس والكذب يا جاهل
ولم تحب تالف قصه بلاش تخليها زي الافلام العربي مكشوفه 
علشان محديش يضحك عليك عيب انت كبير ههههه

التعليق القادم نكمل الرد​


----------



## fouad78 (7 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *آخر ميعاد لتسليم الإجابات هو يوم الاحد القادم، ثم بعد ذلك سأناقش معكم ردودكم وأنزل بالشبهة الثانية...
> 
> وكما هو معلوم ، يوم الإمتحان يُكرَمُ المرءِ أو يُهان
> *


أنا بعتذر بجد وآسف على التأخير
هل أستطيع المتابعة معكم؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مايو 2012)

*تستطيع، وبسبب هذا التأخير (لك ولغير حضرتك ) أنا أجلت الشبهة الثانية..
*


----------



## fouad78 (8 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *تستطيع، وبسبب هذا التأخير (لك ولغير حضرتك ) أنا أجلت الشبهة الثانية..
> *


مشكووووووووووووووور
وقد بدأت الآن التحضير للرد على هذه الشبهة​


----------



## fouad78 (8 مايو 2012)

المداخلة الأولى
المقدمة​


> **** مَن هو النبى المُخّلِص ****
> 
> ****هل يسوع آخر الإنبياء****
> 
> ...


ولي في المقدمة عدة ملاحظات:

1ـ طارح الموضوع يطرح أسئلته في العنوان وفي مقدمة موضوعه عن المسيح، ولكن لإثبات ما يريد يذهب إلى حادثة جرت مع يوحنا المعمدان أعظم الأنبياء.
وما يريد فعلا من هذه المعمعة كلها هو أن يأتي بالشخصيات الثلاث (إيليا ـ المسيح ـ النبي) ويُلبسها كما يريد.
ليست هكذا تعالج النصوص.
فهناك نبوءات في العهد القديم، وهناك كلام السيد المسيح وكلام الأناجيل حول السيد المسيح يوضح حقيقة شخص السيد المسيح بدون لف ودوران ووجع راس

2ـ كان على طارح الموضوع أن يعطي الفكر اليهودي حول (إيليا والمسيح والنبي) لأن الفكر اليهودي وحده كافي بالإجابة عن معظم ما كتبه.

3ـ والغريب قوله (*والأدله من الكتاب المقدس والتفاسير , الرد على كل محاولة تدليس من مفسر أو  أى شخص يريد أن يلبس الحق بالباطل*) فهو إما أن يأخذ بكلام المفسرين ويُعطي الدليل من كتاباتهم أو أن يرفض كتاباتهم جملة وتفصيلا، فكيف يكون الرد من المفسرين ليرد على كل محاولة تدليس للمفسرين؟!!
فلا ينفع أن تأخذ جزء (مقتطع) وتقول هذا دليل، وترفض جزء آخر وتقول هذا تدليس

4ـ وفي الأخير طرح سؤالين (غير الأسئلة التي طرحها في بداية الموضوع) ومن الواضح أنه أراد لهذين السؤالين أن يكونا الركيزة لنقاشه، والغريب أن هذين السؤالين لا يتضمنا شخص السيد المسيح؟؟!!
وقد وقع في شرح هذين السؤالين في أخطاء عديدة سنتناولها لاحقاً


----------



## fouad78 (8 مايو 2012)

المداخلة الثانية​


> *النقطة الأولى: من الذى ذهب ليسأل يوحنا من أنت ؟*
> 
> *وهنا تتحدث النصوص عندما ظهر يوحنا فأرسل اليهود من أورشليم  كهنة ولاويين ليسألو يوحنا من أنت..وهنا سؤال يطرح نفسه .. من هم الكهنة  واللاويين ؟ هل هم من عامة اليهود ؟ ما هى درجة معرفتهم بالتوراة ؟*
> 
> ...


الموضوع كله بناه مثلما قلنا سابقاً على نقطتين
هذه هي النقطة الأولى، ولي حولها ملاحظات:
1ـ واضح تماما أن الهدف من هذه النقطة هي أن يخلص بالقول أنهم ليسوا مجرد أناس عاديين بل أناس تفهم وتعرف ما تسأله.
وهنا نطرح السؤال مرة ثانية: ما هو فكر هؤلاء حول شخص السيد المسيح؟
فلا ينفع بأن تأتي بمن طرح السؤال، وتصفه بأنه يعرف تماما مالذي يسأله، ومن ثم تعود فتتجاهل تعريف كتابهم لشخص السيد المسيح، الذي على أساسه بنوا سؤالهم؟

2ـ والسبب لطرحه هذه النقطة هو (*وعرضنا ذلك كى لا يأتى ناقد ويقول ( ربما كان سؤالهم سؤال خطأ من الأساس )*) ولكن مَن مِن المسيحيين قال إن السؤال خطأ؟؟؟!!! السؤال الحقيقي كان وما يزال: ماذا تقول كتبهم التي على أساسها بنوا سؤالهم؟ ولماذا الإستشهاد بالأشخاص (ولا يوجد إنسان معصوم من خطأ) والكتب موجودة أمامنا لنفحصها؟

3ـ الغريب الأكثر أنه يستشهد بهؤلاء اليهود، ويعود لكي يعاتب المسيحيين ويتهمهم بأنهم (*ولكن كعادة النصارى يأخذون أفتراء وأتهامات اليهود ويبنوا  عليها معتقد..اليهود قالوا أيضاً ان يسوع ولد من زنا وأن مريم أمه  زانيه*) هههههههههههه
فالمسيحي عندما يبني معتقده، فهو يبنيه على أساس الكتاب المقدس الذي يقول عنه أنه مُحرف، ولا يبنيه على أساس أقوال أحد.
أما هو جعل إحدى النقطتين الأساسيتين لموضوعه ما يقوله اليهود (مع العلم أنه لم يضع قولهم بل وضع سؤالهم ليوحنا وبنى هو المعتقد الذي يراه)


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 مايو 2012)

> الأحتمال الثالث: أن يكون هذا النبى هو يسوع :


 
*مفهاش أي احتمال دا أكيد من الكتاب المقدس والتفاسير وكمان باعترافك في الاحتمال الثاني*


> ينبغى أن نوضح بعض المعايير الهامة الأخوه المسلمين ولأصدقائى النصارى وهى كالآتى:
> · ان المسيح فى الكتاب المقدس نبى وأعترف هو بذلك:
> [ Lk:13:33 ] بل ينبغي ان اسير اليوم وغدا وما يليه لانه لا يمكن ان يهلك نبي خارج عن اورشليم. ]
> [ Mt:13:57 ] فكانوا يعثرون به.واما يسوع فقال لهم ليس نبي بلا كرامة الا في وطنه وفي بيته. ]
> ...


كويس كمل



> · كذلك يسوع كان مسيح وكان نبى فى نفس الوقت.


 جميل  حبيبي



> قد يظن بعض النصارى: ويقولوا لقد شهد ميمو على نفسه , لأن ميمو يقول الآن ان يسوع مسيح ونبى فى نفس الوقت اذن هو النبى الذى كان يسأل عنه اليهود


 .
نصاري مين تاني انت مش معانا في العالم بتاعنا ولا اية
مين ميمو دا اصلا علشان نقول قال ومش قال
يسوع المسيح هو مسيح ونبي وكاهن ولا اعتراض علي ذلك




> ولكن أقول لهم: أعضاء مجمع السنهدريم ليسوا بأناس عاميين غير مُلمين بالتوراه ومافيها ..فيعلموا ان فيها نبؤات تتكلم عن مسيح وليس مشروط ان يكون نبى فأوضحنا ان هناك مسحاء وليسوا انبياء , ويعلموا أيضاً ان هناك نبؤات تتكلم عن نبى آت وليس مسيح.. لذلك فرقوا بينهم فى سؤالهم ليوحنا:
> [ Jn:1:25 ]-[ فسألوه وقالوا له فما بالك تعمّد ان كنت لست المسيح ولا ايليا ولا النبي


. ] 
كنت أظنك اذكي من كدة بشوية لان مع ذكر المسيا والنبي ذكر ايليا اذن السؤال ليس من هو نبي وليس مسيح بل مجرد سؤال استفساري غير مدروس 



> فمن الحماقه ان نقول ان المسيح والنبى هم شخص واااحد


 علي أي اساس صاحبك النصراني اللي علي القهوة تاني لا خيالك المريض ياعم اكبر شوية تعبتني
الحماقه اكيد انت عارف مصدرها مين بلاش تقولها هنا تاني لحسن اعرفك كويس مصدرها 



> , وأوضحنا لماذا جائت كلمة ( النبى ) معرفه بالألف واللام..ولكن دليلك يا ميمو غير كافى فى التفرقه بين المسيح وذلك النبى..فهل من مزيد ؟ نعم هناك المزيد ولكن قبل أن نبدأ لابد ان نوضح أدلة النصارى على ان المسيح هو نفس ذلك النبى المُشار إليه فى سفر التثنيه وننسفها نسفا بحول الله وقوته


..   يابطة يا نونو عين ماما يابطة
تنسيف مين يا عسل انت انت جاي تدرس وتبحث ولا تنسف ربنا يهديك يا ميمو يا عسول



> دليل النصارى الأول: من أنجيل يوحنا:
> [ Jn:6:10 ] فقال يسوع اجعلوا الناس يتكئون.وكان في المكان عشب كثير.فاتكأ الرجال وعددهم نحو خمسة آلاف.
> [Jn:6:11] واخذ يسوع الارغفة وشكر ووزع على التلاميذ والتلاميذ اعطوا المتكئين.وكذلك من السمكتين بقدر ما شاءوا
> [ Jn:6:14 ] فلما رأى الناس الآية التي صنعها يسوع قالوا ان هذا هو بالحقيقة النبي الآتي الى العالم. ]
> فظن المفسرين أمثال ( تادرس يعقوب ملطى ) ان هذا دليل قوى ليثبت ان يسوع هو النبى الأتى إلى العالم..ولكن كعادة النصارى يأخذون أفتراء وأتهامات اليهود ويبنوا عليها معتقد..اليهود قالوا أيضاً ان يسوع ولد من زنا وأن مريم أمه زانيه-انظر تفسير تادرس لنص يوحنا8:40 – وقالوا عن يسوع انه ساحر وانه شاذ جنسياً..فلماذا لم تأخذوا قولهم هذا وتبنوا عليه معتقد كما تعودتم على ذلك ؟


 كنت عاوز اسال حضرتك قولت في بدايه الموضوع انك هتشوف التفاسير بتقول اية جاي دلوقتي تناقش نفسك وتوحي لغير المسيحي انك بتثبت من التفاسير وانت بتقول عكس التفاسير ربنا يرحم بجد
اتفضل شوف ماذا قال التفسير في هذه الجزء
واضح من هذا أنه حتى عامة الشعب كانوا يترقبون مجيء المسيا إلى العالم. لقد احتقر الفريسيون عامة الشعب، ناظرين إليهم أنهم بلا معرفة، ولم يدركوا أن العامة ببساطتهم عرفوا ما لم يستطع الفريسيون بعلمهم ومعرفتهم أن يبلغوا إليه. لقد أدرك العامة أنه قد جاء النبي الذي وعد به الله شعبه خلال موسى النبي (تث ١٨: ١٥). اقترب العامة من ملكوت السماوات.
اين دليلك علي اتهام ان يسوع ولد من زنا وأن مريم أمه زانيه ؟
فعلا مسلم



> فأنا لا أنكر ان المسيح كان نبى ..ولكنه ليس النبى الذى كان ينتظره اليهود.
> لية حض


رتك كنت معاهم ههههههه وانت مين اصلا علشان تنكر او لا تنكر
يكفي اثبات الكتاب المقدس الصادق وليس من يحل الكذب


> .فمن الواضح من النصوص التى ذكرتها فى انجيل يوحنا الأصحاح السادس ان يسوع صنع معجزه وهى أكثار الطعام وذبك مستعينا بالله لان النص يقول (شكر) فمن شكر؟ -ليس موضوعنا-


من اين جبت ان المعجزة حدثت مستعينا بالله ؟!!
السيد المسيح كان يعلمنا ان نشكر وليس لان صنع معجزة مستعينا بالله والدليل علي ذلك ان شكر عندما عاد لنفس المكان وليس في وقت المعجزة يا كاذب 
23 *غير أنه جاءت سفن من طبرية إلى قرب الموضع الذي أكلوا فيه الخبز، إذ شكر الرب *​ 


> وجاء بعد ما اجرى يسوع هذه المعجزه ان قالوا له اليهود ( انت النبى الآتى إلى العالم ) فنسأل المسيح وهو يجب وأعتقد انه من الأفضل ان تأخذوا كلام المسيح وتبنوا عليه معتقدكم وليس كلام اليهود..فقال يسوع:
> [ Jn:10:24 ]-[ فاحتاط به اليهود وقالوا له الى متى تعلّق انفسنا.ان كنت انت المسيح فقل لنا جهرا. ]
> [ Jn:10:25 ]-[ اجابهم يسوع اني قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون.الاعمال التي انا اعملها باسم ابي هي تشهد لي. ]
> فعندما سأل اليهود يسوع وقالوا له ( ان كنت المسيح فقل لنا صراحةً) فقال لهم يسوع ( انا قولت لكم ولستم تؤمنون) ثم أستشهد بالأعمال التى يعملها بأسم الله..لماذا أستشهد يسوع بالأعمال والعجزات ؟ ليثبت انه المسيح وقال ( الأعمال التى انا اعملها باسم ابى هى تشهد لى) تشهد له بماذا ؟ نتذكر السؤال ( انت كنت انت المسيح) فأعماله ومعجزاته تشهد له انه المسيح .
> فبعد ما أكثر يسوع الطعام وهذه تعتبر معجزه فكان يعملها لكى يثبت انه المسيح وليس النبى..وأنا لا أعترض فى كون يسوع هو المسيح وهو نبى فى آن واحد ولكنه ليس النبى – المعرف بالألف والللام – الذى ينتظره اليهود وأكرر وأقول كما وضحنا انه هناك ( مسحاء ليسوا أنبياء ) و ( أنبياء ليسوا مسحاء ) و ( أنبياء مسحاء )


اراك مثل بقي الجهلاء الذين يقبتسون من هنا وهناك لكي يثبت فكرة بعيده عن النص اتمني اري مسلم واحد يبحث بحق وليس بالتدليس المعروف عنكم
اولا قال باسم ابي وليس باسم الله ليظهر العلاقه بينه وبين الله
ثانيا المعجزات تشهد انه الله المتجسد الذي تكلم عنه موسي وبقي الانبياء ولي لكي ينفي شي انه ليس النبي يا مدلس




> فأقول لتادرس يعقوب ملطى ( هارد لك ) فكلام اليهود ليس بحُجه..بل لتكن حُجتك من كلام المسيح.


هارد لك علي اية بس هو حضرتك قدمت دليل واحد حتي نص كم نعتبره صح علشان تقول كدة
انت بكلامك امام أي شخص عادي يعرف انك مدلس وكاذب


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 مايو 2012)

> دليل النصارى الثانى: من أعمال الرسل:
> 
> [ Acts:3:20 ] ويرسل يسوع المسيح المبشر به لكم قبل. ]
> [ Acts:3:21 ] الذي ينبغي ان السماء تقبله الى ازمنة رد كل شيء التي تكلم عنها الله بفم جميع انبيائه القديسين منذ الدهر. ]
> ...


:   
عرفتك انت مسلم
من كلمه بسيوف ههههههههه مافيش غير المسلم بستخدم العنف في اثبات فكره

  ·





> إذا كان بالفعل يسوع هو النبى الذى تكلم عنه موسى فى سفر التثنية..فهل ترضى يا نصرانى ان يكون إلهك الذى تعبده مثل نبى ؟
> فهل تقبل ان يسوع الذى هو الله المتجسد مثل موسى ؟


 نصراني مين ياحج أنت أحول ولا أية
موسي رمز للمسيح
ومثله في بعض الامور وليس في الكل 
اكيد اخدت  في المدرسه وانت نونو اوجه الشبه واوجة الاختلاف ولا انت مدخلتيش مدرسه


  ·





> كيف يكون يسوع المسيح هو ذلك النبى وكما أوضحنا ان السؤال كان عن ثلاثة أشخاص وليس شخص واحد وهم ( المسيح , ايليا , النبى ) ؟


 مين قال ثلاث وأوضحت فين حضرتك بتحلم ولا مش بتفهم




> فقلتم ان ايليا هو يوحنا بالرغم من انكار يوحنا وقال انه ليس ايليا..فلا أعترض على ذلك لانه ليس موضوع البحث.. ولكن كيف يكون المسيح هو نفس النبى الذى سأل عنه أعضاء مجلس السنهدريم الذين هم من المجلس الأعلى للرئاسه الدينية وهم أناس على علم وثقافه كما قالت التفاسير؟


 كتر التكرار يعلم .......  اكيد الشطار هنقول تاني ولا اية
قالت فين  التفاسير
وقالت اية ولا حضرتك بتاكل مع طبق اللي جنبك


  ·





> إذا نظرنا فى أصل البنؤة فى سفر التثنية 18:18 فالنص يقول(اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به) فيسوع كان من اليهود..والإله يخاطب موسى ويقول له إقيم لهم نبياً من وسط ( أخوتهم) فإن كان هذا النبى من بنى أسرائيل لماذا لم يقل أقيم لهم نبياً ( من بينهم) أو أقيم لهم نبياً ( من وسطهم) ؟ ومن هم أخوة اليهود ؟ فمن المعلوم ان بنى إسرائيل من إسحاق..ومن المعروف أن العرب من إسماعيل..فمن هم أخوة اليهود الذين سيقم لهم الإله نبياً منهم ؟ نترك الإجابه للضيوف النصارى




_وقبل أنْ نبدأ في دراسة هذه النبوة يجب أنْ نضع في الاعتبار أنَّ هذه النبوة قد وردت في الكتاب المقدّس ولذا يجب أن ندرسها بمفهوم ومنطق وأسلوب الكتاب المقدّس وطريقة تطبيقه لها وليس بأىّ مفهوم أو منطق كتاب آخر أو فكر آخر._
وعند دراستها مع بقيه الآيات المرتبطة بها متكاملة معًا مع الآيات السابقة والتالية لها دراسة متأنّية، بمنطق الكتاب المقدّس ومفهومه، نجد الآتى:
(1) أنَّ الآيات السابقة لها هي _وصايا الله لبني إسرائيل والوعد في النبوّة هو لهم_. بدليل قوله " _يقيم لك"_.
(2) وأنَّ الآيات التالية لها تتكلّم عن صفات كلٍّ من _النبي الصادق والنبي الكاذب والعلامات التي يعرفه بها بني إسرائيل_.
(3) كان لموسى النبي صفات وخصائص _مرتبطة بجوهر النبوّة_، وليس بالتفاصيل التي يتشابه فيها معظم البشر، لا بد أن تتحقق في النبي الموعود بصورة أساسيّة.

- ماذا تقول النبوة ومن هو المخاطب فيها؟ وما معني أخوتك؟
​ أ – تقول النبوّة " يقيم لك الرب إلهك " والمخاطب هنا فى قوله " لك " هو بنو إسرائيل، أي " يقيم لك يا إسرائيل".
ب – " نبيًا من وسطك " وعبارة " من وسطك " هنا تعني من وسط بني إسرائيل، أي " من وسطك يا إسرائيل" (9) أي من الأسباط الإثني عشر وليس من خارجك، أي ليس من شعب آخر أو أمّة أخري خارج بني إسرائيل.
ج - وقوله " من إخوتك " بحسب ما جاء في سفر التثنية الذى وردت به النبوّة، يقصد به أسباط إسرائيل باعتبارهم أخوة بعضهم لبعض، فقد وردت الكلمة في السفر عشرين مرّة و استُخدمت بخمس طرق:
*1)* استُخدمت 14 مرّة للأسباط الإثنى عشر باعتبارهم إخوة بعضهم لبعض.
*2)* ومرّة واحدة عن اللاويّين، سبط لاوي، باعتبارهم، أيضًا، إخوة.
*3)* ومرّتين عن الآدوميين، نسل عيسو المُلقّب بآدوم، شقيق يعقوب التوأم.
*4)* ومرّة واحدة عن الأخوة بمعناها الحرفي " إذا سَكَنَ إِخْوَةٌ مَعًا" (تثنية25/5). 
*5)* ومرّتين في هذه النبوّة.
ولم تُستخدم ولا مرّة واحدة، لا في هذا السفر ولا في غيره من أسفار الكتاب المقدّس، عن أبناء إسماعيل كإخوة لبني إسرائيل، بإستثناء الحديث عن سكن إسماعيل نفسه " وأَمَامِ حَمِيعِ إخوته يسكن" (تكوين16/12)، " أمام جميع إخوته نزل" (تكوين25/18). ومن ثمّ يكون معني الأخوة بحسب مفهوم وتطبيق الكتاب المقدس وقواعد تفسيره هو الأخوة بالمفهوم الذي جاء في الكتاب المقدّس نفسه وفي سفر التثنية نفسه، والذي وردت به هذه النبوّة، والذي يعني من بقيّة الأسباط. فالأسباط هم الإخوة الأقرب بعضهم لبعض، حيث قال الله لهم " إِذَا بِيعَ لكَ أَخُوكَ العِبْرَانِيُّ أَوْ أُخْتُكَ العِبْرَانِيَّةُ وَخَدَمَكَ سِتَّ سِنِينَ فَفِي السَّنَةِ السَّابِعَةِ تُطْلِقُهُ حُرًّا مِنْ عِنْدِكَ" (تثنية15/12)، والأخ العبرانيّ المقصود هنا هو الذي من بني إسرائيل.  مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

كما قال لهم أيضًا " مَتَى أَتَيْتَ إِلى الأَرْضِ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ وَامْتَلكْتَهَا وَسَكَنْتَ فِيهَا فَإِنْ قُلتَ: أَجْعَلُ عَليَّ مَلِكًا كَجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ الذِينَ حَوْلِي. فَإِنَّكَ تَجْعَلُ عَليْكَ مَلِكًا الذِي يَخْتَارُهُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ. مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِكَ تَجْعَلُ عَليْكَ مَلِكًا. لا يَحِلُّ لكَ أَنْ تَجْعَل عَليْكَ رَجُلًا أَجْنَبِيًّا ليْسَ هُوَ أَخَاكَ" (تثنية17/14-15). فهل كان المقصود في قوله هنا " مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِكَ " أن يملك عليهم أحد أبناء إسماعيل، بحسب منطق هؤلاء الكتّاب؟! كلاَّ! لأنه يقول بكل تأكيد " لا يَحِلُّ لكَ أَنْ تَجْعَل عَليْكَ رَجُلًا أَجْنَبِيًّا ليْسَ هُوَ أَخَاكَ". وكان أبناء إسماعيل في ذلك الوقت أجانب بالنسبة لبني إسرائيل. وكان أوّل ملك جلس على عرش إسرائيل هو شاول البنياميني، من سبط بنيامين، وتلاه داود النبي والملك، الذي من سبط يهوذا، وابنه سليمان، وكلّ من جلس على عرش يهوذا بعد ذلك وحتّي السبي البابلي كان من نسل داود النبي، وحتّي في أيّام السبي البابلي والاحتلال الفارسي واليوناني ثم الروماني لكل فلسطين لم يحكم على اليهود أحد من نسل إسماعيل، بل كان يحكم عليهم أحد الولاة اليهود، من نسل داود، من قبل الإمبراطورية المحتلّة ثم إغتصب الحكم هيرودس اليهودي الأدومي الذي من بني آدوم، عيسو، شقيق يعقوب التوأم، _حتى زال الحكم نهائيًا في أيام ابنه أرخيلاوس سنة 6/7م وإرسال والي روماني يحكم على اليهودية._
كما قال الرب لهم، بنو إسرائيل، أيضًا " الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ قَدْ أَعْطَاكُمْ هَذِهِ الأَرْضَ لِتَمْتَلِكُوهَا. مُتَجَرِّدِينَ تَعْبُرُونَ أَمَامَ إِخْوَتِكُمْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل" (تثنية3/18)، أي أمام بقية إخوتكم.

وعند استخدامهم لهذه النبوّة حذفوا الآيتين الأولى والثانية منها وهما " يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلبْتَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ يَوْمَ الاِجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلًا: لا أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلا أَرَى هَذِهِ النَّارَ العَظِيمَةَ أَيْضًا لِئَلا أَمُوتَ، قَال لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلمُوا"!!
وذلك ليتخلصوا من قوله " مِنْ وَسَطِكَ " التي تؤكد أن هذا النبي الآتي لا بد أن يكون من بني إسرائيل، من وسط إسرائيل، ولكي يتخلّصوا من التأكيد من أنَّ هذا النبي الآتي لابد أن يكون وسيط مباشر بينهم وبين الله، يتعامل مع الله مباشرة بدون وساطة ملاك أو أي وسيلة أخرى من وسائل الإعلان والوحي الإلهي.

وعند استشهادهم بقوله " وَلمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي إِسْرَائِيل مِثْلُ مُوسَى " سقطوا فى مغالطتين صريحتين، الأولي هى استخدامهم لقوله " وَلمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ" (10) وحذف ما تلاها من آيات حتّي يخفوا الزمن الذي قيلت فيه هذه الآيات!!! فقد وردت هذه الآيات في سفر التثنية الذي كتبه، بالروح القدس، موسى النبي نفسه وأكمله ثلميذه الذي تسلم القيادة والنبوة من بعده يشوع بن نون، كما أعاد نسخه من المخطوطات القديمة، بالروح القدس أيضًا، عزرا الكاتب والكاهن الموحى إليه حوالي سنة 400 ق.م.، وبالتالي يكون كاتب هذه الآية، بالروح القدس، إمّا يشوع بن نون تلميذ موسي النبي أو عزرا الكاتب والكاهن. وهذا يعني أنَّه لم يقمْ نبي مثل موسى حتّى زمن يشوع أو عزرا الكاهن والكاتب سنة 440 ق. م..
والثانية هي، كما قلنا، قطع النصّ عمّا قبله وبعده ليوحوا بصحّة زعمهم!! ولكن النصّ كاملًا يقول؛

" وَلمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي إِسْرَائِيل مِثْلُ مُوسَى الذِي عَرَفَهُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهًا لِوَجْهٍ، فِي جَمِيعِ الآيَاتِ وَالعَجَائِبِ التِي أَرْسَلهُ الرَّبُّ لِيَعْمَلهَا فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ بِفِرْعَوْنَ وَبِجَمِيعِ عَبِيدِهِ وَكُلِّ أَرْضِهِ، وَفِي كُلِّ اليَدِ الشَّدِيدَةِ وَكُلِّ المَخَاوِفِ العَظِيمَةِ التِي صَنَعَهَا مُوسَى أَمَامَ أَعْيُنِ جَمِيعِ إِسْرَائِيلَ" (تثنية34/10-12). إذًا لابدّ أنْ يماثل النبي المقصود موسي فى العجائب والمعجزات والتعامل مع الله مباشرة " فمًا لفمّ ووجهًا لوجه"!! وهذا لم يحدث بعد موسي إلاَّ مع المسيح فقط.

أما القول بأنَّ المقصود بقول النبوة " وأضع كلامي فى فمه " هو وضع جبريل الكلام فى فمّ نبى المسلمين ودلالة على أنَّ النبي المقصود سيكون أمّيًا"!!! يدلّ علي أنَّ هؤلاء الكتاب لم يفهموا الكتاب المقدّس جيدًا، فهذا القول قيل عن جميع الأنبياء وكذلك عن تلاميذ المسيح ورسله. فقد وضع الله كلامه في فمهم جميعًا، يقول الكتاب؛ " فَقَالَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ لإِيلِيَّا:هَذَا الْوَقْتَ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ رَجُلُ اللَّهِ، وَأَنَّ كَلاَمَ الرَّبِّ فِي فَمِكَ حَقٌّ"  (1ملوك17/24)، وقال الله لأشعياء النبى " قَدْ جَعَلْتُ أَقْوَالِي فِي فَمِكَ" (أشعيا51/16)، وقال أرميا النبى بالروح " وَمَدَّ الرَّبُّ يَدَهُ وَلَمَسَ فَمِي وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي هَا قَدْ جَعَلْتُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِك" (أرميا1/9)، وقال لحزقيال النبى " فَإِذَا كَلَّمْتُكَ أَفْتَحُ فَمَكَ فَتَقُولُ لَهُمْ: هَكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ" (حزقيال3/27)، وقال داود النبي " رُوحُ الرَّبِّ تَكَلَّمَ بِي وَكَلِمَتُهُ عَلَى لِسَانِي" (2صموئيل23/2). ويقول العهد الجديد " كَمَا كَلَّمَ آبَاءَنَا" (لوقا1/55)، " كَمَا تَكَلَّم(الله)  بِفَمِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ اَلْقِدِّيسِينَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ" (لوقا1/70)، " كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ هَذَا اَلْمَكْتُوبُ اَلَّذِي سَبَقَ اَلرُّوحُ اَلْقُدُسُ فَقَالَهُ بِفَمِ دَاوُدَ" (أعمال الرسل1/16)، " الَّذِي يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ اَلسَّمَاءَ تَقْبَلُهُ إِلَى أَزْمِنَةِ رَدِّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ اَلَّتِي تَكَلَّمَ عَنْهَا اَللهُ بِفَمِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ اَلْقِدِّيسِينَ مُنْذُ اَلدَّهْرِ" (أعمال3/21)، " الْقَائِلُ (الله) بِفَمِ دَاوُدَ فَتَاكَ" (أعمال4/25)، " وَأَمَّا اللهُ فَمَا سَبَقَ وَأَنْبَأَ بِهِ بِأَفْوَاهِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ الْمَسِيحُ قَدْ تَمَّمَهُ هَكَذَا" (أعمال3/18)، " لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ" (متّي10/20).
ولكن هذه النبوّة تنطبق بصورة أروع وأدق في شخص الرب يسوع المسيح لأنه هو كلمة الله المتجسّد وما يخرج من فمه فهو كلام الله، وما يقوله هو ما يضعه الله علي فمه كنبي.
​ قال الربّ يسوع نفسه " اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي. وَالْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي" (يوحنا14/24). وقال مخاطبًا الآب" لأَنَّ اَلْكلاَمَ اَلَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ" (يوحنا17/8). كما ينطبق عليه قول النبوة: " فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه " حرفيًا حيث يقول " لأَنِّي لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ أَعْطَانِي وَصِيَّةً: مَاذَا أَقُولُ وَبِمَاذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ، وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ وَصِيَّتَهُ هِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ. فَمَا أَتَكَلَّمُ أَنَا بِهِ فَكَمَا قَالَ لِي الآبُ هَكَذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ" (يوحنا12/49-50).
كما أنَّ القول أنَّ وضع الكلام على فم النبي هو دليل على أنَّه، هذا النبي المقصود في النبوّة، سيكون أمّي غير منطقي؛ أولًا لأنَّ أنبياء إسرائيل الذين وضع الله كلامه في أفواههم كان معظمهم متعلمين ومع ذلك وضع الله كلامه في أفواههم ومنهم موسى النبي نفسه الذي وضع الله كلامه في فمه! ثانيًا،كيف تكون هناك مماثلة بين المتعلّم والذي تهذّب بحكمة المصريّين والأمّي الذي يقولون أنًّه لا يعرف القراءة والكتابة؟!!




> · نقطة هامة لدحض الفكر القائل بأن النبى الذى مثل موسى هو يسوع ودعونا نوضحها:
> *** يقول الكتاب فى رسالة العبرانيين:
> [ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Heb:10:28 ]-[ من خالف ناموس موسى فعلى شاهدين او ثلاثة شهود يموت بدون رأفة ]
> [ الكـاثـولـيكـية ]-[ Heb:10:28 ]-[ من خالف شريعة موسى قتل من غير رحمة (( بناء على قول شاهدين أو ثلاثة
> ...


يا غبي وهذه ليس شتيمه ولكن وصفه لعقلك
السيد المسيح جاء ليكمل الناموس يكمل الشريعه ويظهرها ويوضحها وليس ليكسرها او يخالفها وهذا كلام السيد المسيح نفسه الذي قولت في المرات السابقه حجة 
لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لأُكَمِّلَ.




> فهل موسى كان يخالف ناموسه؟ لا ..


 كاذذذذذذذب
لا يوجد اسنان علي الارض معصوم
فقد قتل موسي المصري
ولم ينفذ كلام الرب وضرب الصخرة
وكسر لوحي الشريعه
كيف لم يخالف الناموس ؟!!



> ولكن يسوع خالف ناموس موسى..فكيف يتساوى ويتماثل من خالف ومن لم يخالف الناموس ؟ فهل الذى يطبق ناموس الرب (موسى) مثل الذى لم يطبق ناموس الرب ( يسوع) ؟


 جاهل وهل يجب ان تكون التشابه والتناقش في الشخصيات في جميع الجهات ام في نواحي معينه
وهل الرب يخالف الناموس حتي تقول هذا يا جاهل


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 مايو 2012)

*جميل، اكملوا..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مايو 2012)

*الرد على : التطبيق العملي 1 : من هو النبي؟*

*
نبدأ..*




> *هل يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع آخر الأنبياء المنتظرين لليهود ؟ *


*قبل أن نجيب على هذا السؤال عليك أساسا إثبات وجود ما أسميته "الأنبياء المنتظرين"، فإن لم تثبت فيكون كل الموضوع إنتهى، لماذا؟ لأنك لو أثبت أن هذا النبي هو المسيح ولو أثبت أن يسوع هو المسيح كتابياً فيكون كل الموضوع إنتهى إذ أن الكتاب المقدس اعلن حرفياً أن يسوع هو المسيح، وأن المسيح هو النبي، وبالتالي فلا موضوع ويكون موضوعك هباءً منثوراً، 
أما عن كون يسوع هو "المسيح" فلا أعتقد أني محتاج لوضع أدلة، فالكتاب مكتظ بهذه الادلة ولا أظنك تطلبها..

**ولكن لنعطيك أمثلة حرفية..*​*
Joh_20:31  وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه. 
Act_18:28  لأنه كان باشتداد يفحم اليهود جهرا مبينا بالكتب أن يسوع هو المسيح. 
1Jn_5:1  كل من يؤمن أن يسوع هو المسيح فقد ولد من الله. وكل من يحب الوالد يحب المولود منه أيضا. 

** وأما عن كون يسوع هو النبي فهناك نص حرفي:*​* 

Act 3:20  ويرسل يسوع المسيح المبشر به لكم قبل. 
Act 3:21  الذي ينبغي أن السماء تقبله إلى أزمنة رد كل شيء التي تكلم عنها الله بفم جميع أنبيائه القديسين منذ الدهر. 
Act 3:22 فإن موسى قال للآباء: إن نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب إلهكم من إخوتكم. له تسمعون في كل ما يكلمكم به. 
Act 3:23  ويكون أن كل نفس لا تسمع لذلك النبي تباد من الشعب. 
Act 3:24 وجميع الأنبياء أيضا من صموئيل فما بعده جميع الذين تكلموا سبقوا وأنبأوا بهذه الأيام. 


وعليه، إن كنت تجيد القراءة فستعرف من هو النبي حرفياً نصياً بلا أي موضوع أو "إختراعات"، فالأمر محسوم، يسوع هو المسيح ويسوع هو النبي، ومن هنا ينتهي كل الموضوع قبل أن يبدأ.. إذ لا إجتهاد مع وجود "نص"..


**وفي النهاية أترك للجميع التعليق على مدى ضعف وضحالة مستوى الشبهات الإسلامية والذين يطرحونها..*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مايو 2012)

*الإخوة الاحباء، تقريباً، جميعكم وقعتم في نفس الخطأ، كلكم (ما عدا أستاذ إبراهيم القبطي ) أخذتكم الحماسة لتردوا وتفندوا كل كلمة قالها! ولكنكم نسيتم أن هذا كله لا قيمة له (أقصد كلامه) لماذا؟ لأن الشبهة كلها قائمة على إثبات أمر ما، فلو تمكنت للوصول للعمود الرئيسي للشبهة ثم ضربه بأقوى قوة وإسقاطه، سقطت كل الشبهة بدون أي تعب او مجهود أو حتى بحث، أنا خدعتكم وأنتم تماشيتم معي..

تقريبا جميعكم علم أنه إنسان كثير الكلام أو كما نقول عنه بالمصري "رغاي" وجميعكم لاحظ انه يقطف كلمة من الشرق ليلصقها بأخرى من الغرب ليخرج لنا بنتيجة عجيبة كوميدية! ولكنكم أصريتم على تفنيد هذا الكلام كله، جميل، هذا جميل، ولكن، بالنسبة للقاريء، أين الرد على الشبهة؟!! القاريء سيتشتت بكل هذا الهراء منه وتفنيدكم له، فكان عليكم اولا، إنهاء الشبهة كما فعلت انا في المشاركة السابقة، ثم تفنيد ما يقوله هذا الشيء بكل راحة..

مبدأ عام - قبل الرد على الشبهة لابد من الآتي:

1. قراءة الشبهة كاملة لمعرفة نقاط الضعف والقوة.
2. قراءة الشبهة كاملة لمعرفة ما هو الأساس الذي تقوم عليه الشبهة وبالتالي الذي يجب هدمه.
3. التريث وبناء فكر لكيفية الرد ثم إعداد الرد على هذا الأساس الذي تقوم عليه الشبهة ثم كتابة الرد



لذا، جميعكم وقعتم في الفخ 

ولكني سأكمل الرد على الشبهة أيضاً لنختبر ما وصلتم إليه من نقد كل جزء بشكل منفصل..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مايو 2012)

> *هل يوجد نبى بعد يسوع ينتظره اليهود ؟*


*بالطبع هذا السؤال خاطيء أصلاً ولعدة أسباب..*
*
1. السؤال الصحيح، هل يوجد نبي بعد "المسيح" ينتظره اليهود؟ لأن اليهود لا ينتظرون يسوع أصلا ولا هم إعترفوا به أصلا فلو كان ليس هو المسيح ولم يقبلوه كنبي فلن يكون إنساناً مؤثراً أصلاً، وبالتالي فلا يمكن أن تقول "بعد" أو "قبل" لأنه بوجهة النظر هذه سيكون كأي شخص عادي يهودي.**

2. على فرض أنك تفهم هذا الكلام - وهذا يحتاج لجهد كبير منك - لو كان هناك نبي بعد يسوع ينتظره اليهود، فهل يوجد نبي بعد المسيح ينتظره اليهود!!؟ وبفرض الجدل، لو كان هناك هذا النبي، فيجب ان نكتب سؤالاً آخر ونقول :* *هل يوجد نبى غير يهودي بعد يسوع ينتظره اليهود ؟


ها، تحب نخلي دا السؤال ولا !!!

*


> *هل المسيح هو النبى المُخلِص ؟*


*من غير رد، إفتح أي تفسير مسيحي معترف بيه ونشوف بيقول اية عن المسيح!*





> *النقطة الأولى: من الذى ذهب ليسأل يوحنا من أنت ؟*
> 
> *وهنا تتحدث النصوص عندما ظهر يوحنا فأرسل اليهود من أورشليم  كهنة ولاويين ليسألو يوحنا من أنت..وهنا سؤال يطرح نفسه .. من هم الكهنة  واللاويين ؟ هل هم من عامة اليهود ؟ ما هى درجة معرفتهم بالتوراة ؟*


*خانك الحظ في أننا رأينا شبهتك الواهية.

1. ما علاقة كونهم من عامة الشعب ام من أعلم علماء الشعب بكون كلامهم صحيح أو لا!!؟ هل معنى ذلك أنك تقول بعصمتهم!!

2. منطق ضعيف جداً، هؤلاء الذين تبحث في علمهم هم من ذهبوا ليسألوا، فمنطقياً لو كانوا ذا علم في هذه النقطة لما كانوا قد سألوا، سواء كان يوحنا هو إيليا او المسيح أو النبي أو أي شخص!! فلو كان لديهم "علم" لما "سألوا" حيث انك تفترض أنهم طالما هم علماء فكلامهم صحيح في وجود ثلاثة أشخاص!


*


> * فتقول النصوص انهم (كهنة ولاويين) اذن هم على درايه كامله بما  فى التوراه ويؤكد على ذلك ويجيب لنا عن هذا السؤال الذى طرحناه – المٌفسر  تادرس يعقوب ملطى والأب متى المسكين والتفسير التطبيقى*


*ثواني، هل هذا يعني أنك تقبل كلام هؤلاء المفسرين كله؟ ام أنك تقبل ما تريد وترفض ما يفضح فكرك المريض؟!! هل سيوجد لديك قدرة على الدخول إلى تفاسيرنا والقبول بما فيها أم أنك تختار ما يناسب هواك!!؟*


*هذه كانت نقطة نظام وحصار.*





> *(1)فيجيب تادرس يعقوب ملطى:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*كلام جميل، لاحظ أنه لم يقل أن كلامهم صحيح، هو فقط قام بتوصيف حالتهم المجتمعية الدينيّة *


*تعالى بقى نجيب من نفس المفسر كلام عن من هو النبي :


* *النبي المنتظر :*

في كل العصور لأعمال السحر والعرافة وكل أنواع التنبُّؤ جاذبيَّتها الخاصة حتى يومنا هذا، وفي أكثر البلاد تقدُّمًا ومعرفة، لهذا كان لابد من تقديم عمل فائق يشبع احتياجات الإنسان ويكشف عن أسرار المستقبل. *لهذا أعلن موسى النبي في خطابه الوداعي عن مجيء السيِّد المسيح* الذي وحده يحمل النفس كما إلى السماء لترى الأبواب مفتوحة، وتجد لها موضعًا في حضن الآب. بهذا تستقر النفس وتستريح، وتنتظر في رجاء يوم الرب العظيم حيث يتمتَّع الإنسان بكليَّته بالشركة في المجد الأبدي. وكأنَّه يليق بالمؤمن في العهد القديم أن يكرِّسوا طاقاتهم لمعرفة المستقبل نحو *رؤية مجيء المسيا مخلِّص العالم*؛ وبمؤمني العهد الجديد بانتظار مجيئه ليحملهم إلى مجده. 
جاء "كلمة الله" الذي هو "حكمة الله" لنقتنيه، فنرى المستقبل واضحًا، بل نذوق عربونه بروح الفرح والتهليل. 
مع عظمة شخصيَّة موسى النبي الذي احتمل الشعب قرابة أربعين عامًا، ذاق فيها الكثير من غلاظة قلوبهم، حمل قلبًا كبيرًا يتَّسع لكل الشعب، *وقد أعطاه الرب صنع الآيات والعجائب بصورة لم يكن ممكنًا ألاَّ يتوقَّع الشعب قيام نبي مثله. لقد وجَّه موسى النبي أنظار الشعب إلى مجيء السيِّد المسيح من وسطهم*، وكان من الصعب أن يدرك كمال شخصيَّته، وإن أدركها يصعب أن يقدِّمها للشعب. 
*"يُقيم الرب إلهك نبيًا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي، له تسمعون" [15].* 
*هنا وعد بمجيء "النبي"*. كاد الشعب أن يعبد موسى النبي بعد موته، لذلك أخفى ميخائيل رئيس الملائكة جسده، وصارع مع إبليس الذي أراد إظهاره لينحرف الشعب عن عبادة الله إلى عبادة موسى. فلو قال موسى أن القادم أعظم منه لظنُّوا وجود إلهين، إذ لم يكن ممكنًا لهم إدراك الأقانيم الإلهيَّة، لهذا قال: "مثلي". *بتجسُّده صار إنسانًا، فصار مثله.* 
*أولاً*: يقول "*من وسطك*"، *أي من وسط إسرائيل وليس من أمة أخرى كما يحاول البعض ادعاء ذلك*. أكَّد السيِّد المسيح ذلك بقوله للسامريَّة: "لأن الخلاص هو من اليهود" (يو 4: 22). ويقول القدِّيس يوحنا: "جاء إلى خاصته وخاصته لم تقبله" (يو 1: 11). 
تحدَّث بطرس الرسول مع جمع اليهود بعد العنصرة عن شخص المسيح، قائلاُ:  
*"ويرسل يسوع المسيح المبشر به لكم قبل.* 
*الذي ينبغي أيضًا أن السماء تقبله إلى أزمنة ردّ كل شيء التي تكلَّم عنها الله بفم جميع أنبيائه القدِّيسين منذ الدهر.* 
*فإن موسى قال للآباء إن نبيًا مثلي سيُقيم لكم الرب إلهكم من اخوتكم.* 
*له تسمعون في كل ما يكلِّمكم به.* 
*ويكون أن كل نفسٍ لا تسمع لذلك النبي تُباد من الشعب.* 
*وجميع الأنبياء أيضًا من صموئيل فما بعده جميع الذين تكلَّموا سبقوا وأنبأوا بهذه الأيَّام" (أع 3: 20-24).* 
وفي خطاب رئيس الشمامسة إسطفانوس الوداعي عن شخص المسيح قال: "هذا هو موسى الذي قال لبني إسرائيل نبيًا مثلي سيُقيم لكم الرب إلهكم من اخوتكم له تسمعون" (أع 7: 37). ويقول الإنجيلي يوحنا: "فلمَّا رأى الناس الآية التي صنعها يسوع (إشباع الجموع) قالوا إن هذا هو بالحقيقة النبي الآتي إلى العالم" (يو 6: 14). 
*ثانيًا*: بقوله "*نبيًا من وسطك*" ميَّزه عن بقيَّة الأنبياء، إذ وُجد في كل العصور أنبياء كثيرون. *هنا يقصد "النبي" الذي وحده يستطيع القول: **"أنا هو نور العالم" (يو 8: 22)**، الكلمة الذي به تكلَّم الآب معنا (يو 1: 1؛ عب 1: 2).* 
*ثالثًا: يقول: "مثلي"، فإنَّه وإن كان رب الأنبياء لكنَّه صار مثل موسى.*
·      كان موسى يتحدَّث مع الله بطريقة فائقة، إذ قيل عنه: "إن كان منكم نبي للرب فبالرؤيا استعلن له، في الحلم أكلِّمه، أمَّا عبدي موسى فليس هكذا، بل هو أمين في كل بيتي. *فمًا إلى فم وعيانًا أتكلَّم معه* لا بالألغاز، *وشبه الرب يعاين*" (عد  12: 6-8). "ولم يقم بعد نبي في إسرائيل مثل موسى الذي *عرفه الرب وجهًا لوجه*" (تث 34: 10). أمَّا بالنسبة ليسوع المسيح، ابن الله وكلمته، فإنَّه في الآب والآب فيه (يو 14: 10). إدراكه لإرادة الآب كاملة (يو 5: 20-21). 
·      موسىمقدِّم الشريعة لإسرائيل ومخلِّصهم من عبوديَّة فرعون، والمسيح هو معلِّم البشريَّة ومخلِّص العالم من عبوديَّة إبليس. 
·      موسى مؤسِّس التدبير الجديد للشعب بآيات وعجائب فائقة، والمسيح جاء إلى العالم ليُقيم العهد الجديد بقوَّته الإلهيَّة الفائقة. 
·      كان موسى أمينًا لكن كعبدٍ (عد 12: 7)، وأمَّا المسيح فهو الابن الوحيد الجنس. "موسى كان أمينًا في كل بيته كخادم شهادة للعتيد أن يتكلَّم به، وأمَّا المسيح فكابن على بيته، وبيته نحن إن تمسُّكنا بثقة الرجاء وأفكاره ثابتة إلى النهاية" (عب 3: 5-6). 
·      قام موسى وسيطًا بين الله وشعبه كما رأينا في (تث 5: 5)، أمَّا السيِّد المسيح فهو الوسيط الذي وهو واحد مع الآب في ذات الجوهر حملنا أعضاء في جسده، وصالحنا مع أبيه. "لأنَّه يوجد إله واحد، ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الإنسان يسوع المسيح، الذي بذل نفسه فدية لأجل الجميع" (1 تي 2: 6-7). لكن شتَّان ما ين الوساطتين، الأول وسيط لنوال العهد الإلهي خلال خدمة الظلال وشبه السمويَّات، أمَّا الثاني فدخل بنا إلى السماء عينها. وكما يقول الرسول بولس: "الذين يخدمون شبه السمويَّات وظلِّها، كما أوحى إلى موسى وهو مزمع أن يصنع المسكن، لأنَّه قال اُنظر أن تصنع كل شيء حسب المثال الذي أُظهر لك في الجبل، ولكنَّه الآن قد حصل على خدمة أفضل بمقدار ما هو وسيط أيضًا لعهدٍ أعظم فقد تثبَّت على مواعيدٍ أفضل" (عب 8: 5-6). 
·      امتاز موسى النبي عن بقيَّة الأنبياء إنَّه تحدَّث مع الله فمًا لفمٍ (عد 12: 6-8)، أمَّا المسيح فهو في حضن الآب نزل إلى السماء يخبرنا عن الآب (يو 1: 18؛ 3: 13). 
·      موسى النبي صنع آيات وعجائب فائقة باسم الرب، أمَّا المسيح فصنع آيات كثيرة بأمرٍ منه، يشهد القدِّيس يوحنا عن العجز عن حصر أعمال المسيح خاتمًا إنجيله بالقول: "وأشياء أخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع إن كتبت واحدة واحدة فلست أظن أن العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة" (يو 21: 25). 
·      قام موسى النبي بدور الملك والقائد، وجاء المسيح ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب (رؤ 19: 16؛ 1 تي 6: 16). 
*·      *لم يوجد في تاريخ البشريَّة كلَّها من قدَّم الشريعة الإلهيَّة سوى موسى النبي والسيِّد المسيح. تسلَّم موسى الشريعة حينما اضطرب الشعب وخافوا بسبب النار والجبل الذي يُدخِّن، أمَّا السيِّد المسيح فجاء يهب نعمة فوق نعمة، مقدِّمًا الحق والنعمة معًا (يو 1: 14). 
*رابعًا*: يقول: "*واجعل كلامي في فمه، فيكلِّمكم بكل ما أوصيه به" [18]*. مع أن السيِّد المسيح هو بعينه كلمة الله، لكنَّه إذ تجسَّد خضع بالطاعة ليتمِّم إرادة أبيه عنَّا، التي هي واحدة مع إرادته. لهذا لا نعجب إنَّه إذ قالوا: "كيف هذا يعرف الكتب وهو لم يتعلَّم؟ أجابهم يسوع وقال: تعليمي ليس لي بل للذي أرسلني. إن شاء أحد أن يعمل مشيئته يعرف التعليم هل هو من الله أم أتكلَّم أنا من نفسي؟ من يتكلَّم من نفسه يطلب مجد نفسه، وأمَّا من يطلب مجد الذي أرسله فهو صادق وليس فيه ظلم" (يو 7: 15-18). إذن قد تحقَّق هذا الوعد العظيم وجاء "النبي"، يسوع المسيح العظيم مخلِّص العالم! 
*لا يمكن أن تنطبق العبارات التي نطق بها العظيم في الأنبياء إلاَّ على شخص السيِّد المسيح**، إذ قيل عنه إنَّه مثله*، وقد قيل عن موسى: "ولم يقم بعد نبي في إسرائيل مثل موسى الذي عرفه الرب وجهًا لوجه، في جميع الآيات والعجائب التي أرسله الرب ليعملها في أرض مصر بفرعون وبجميع عبيده وكل أرضه، وفي كل اليد الشديدة وكل المخاوف العظيمة التي صنعها موسى أمام أعين جميع إسرائيل" (تث 34: 10-12). فإن كان لم يقم نبي مثل موسى ولا يقوم فكيف يقيم الله نبيًا مثله، إلاَّ بمجيء ذاك الذي هو ربُّه وصار مثله؟! 
يقدِّم تحذيرًا من الأنبياء الكذبة، فبعد مجيء المسيح أيضًا يأتي أنبياء كذبة، ويطالبنا بعدم الخوف من النبي الكذَّاب [20-22].
 
v   *يتحدَّث موسى النبي عن المسيح* قائلاُ: "يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيًا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي، له تسمعون" [15]. لهذا فمن لا يطيعه يعصى الناموس*[1]*. 
*القدِّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم * 

v   *توقَّعوا إنَّه سيأتي نبي خاص إذ يقول موسى هذا هو المسيح*، لذلك لم يقولوا (ليوحنا): "أأنت نبي؟" قاصدين بهذا إنَّه واحد من بين الأنبياء العاديِّين بل جاء التعبير: "ألنبيْ أنت؟!" (يو 1: 21). بإضافة أداة التعريف، قاصدين بذلك: "هل أنت هو النبي الذي سبق فأخبرنا عنه موسى؟" لهذا لم ينكر إنَّه نبي إنَّما رفض أن يدعى "ذاك النبي!"* [2]*. 
*القدِّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم* 

v   إنَّه يشبهه، بمعنى من جهة الجسد، وليس من جهة سموّ العظمة. *لذلك دعي الرب يسوع "النبي"**[3]*. 
*القدِّيس أغسطينوس* 
*[1]*Commentary on Galat.2. 

*[2]*In John, hom. 16. 

*[3]*St. Augustine: On the Gospel of St. John, tract. 15:23.


*ها، أية رأيك في كلام نفس المفسر الذي أتيت به؟ وما رايك في كلام الآباء؟ أرأيت كم انك مُهرج؟!*





> *(2)ويجيب الأب متى المسكين ( صفحه 128 ):*
> 
> *((حين أرسل إليه اليهودُ من أورشليم كهنة ولاويين )):*
> 
> ...


*كلام جميل جداً ونفس التعليق السابق، وتعالى لنرى أيضا من هو النبي في رأي القمص متى المسكين:*









​

*ياااااه، حتى القمص متى المسكين برضو بيقول أن النبي هو المسيح!! *



> *وعرضنا ذلك كى لا يأتى ناقد ويقول ( ربما كان سؤالهم سؤال خطأ  من الأساس ) فنترك التفاسير لتجيبه وتوضح له ان السؤال أتى من كهنة ولاويين  من الفريسين من سبط الكهنة وهو السبط اللاوى وعلى قدر كبير من العلم  بالتوراة وإلا ما كان تم أختيارهم ضمن مجمع السنهدريم المكون من 71  عضو..اذن السؤال معروف من أين خرج وإلى أين يذهب ومعروف ماذا يعنى .*


*خطأ منطقي فاحش، ما العلاقة بين كونهم علماء أو أعلم العلماء بكون كلامهم صحيح؟!! أو بالاحرى، هم لم يدعوا وجود ثلاثة أشخاص، هم سألوا عن ثلاثة أسماء، هل يوحنا هو أحدها؟ وهو بالفعل ليس أحدهم!
ولنضرب مثلا للتقريب، لو كانوا سألوه،

هل انت النبي الخاتم؟ هل انت محمد؟ هل انت آخر المرسلين؟
فلو أجاب ، لا ، لا ، لا، فهذا لا يعني وجود ثلاثة شخصيات واحد منهم هو النبي الخاتم وواحد منهم هو محمد وواحد منهم هو آخر المرسلين، ولكن قد يكون ثلاثة وقد يكون واحد وقد يكون إثنان، فالنفي كان على الكل، ولكن هذا لا يعني ان كل اسم منهم على شخصية منفصلة..*


> *
> النقطة الثانية: ما هو السؤال , وما هى إجابة يوحنا على سؤالهم ؟*
> 
> *وبعد  ما عرفنا من الذين ذهبوا ليسألوا يوحنا المعمدان ينبغى  علينا أن نعرف ما هو سؤالهم وما هى إجابة يوحنا عليهم , ودار بينهم حوار  أستمر على هيئة سؤال وجواب وهو واضح كما فى النصوص:*
> ...


*هذا خطأ، يوحنا لم ينفي كونه احد الأشخاص الثلاث، هو نفى الثلاث "اسماء" التي سألوه عنها، فهو ليس المسيح وليس هو إيليا وليس هو النبي، لكن هذا لا يعني وجود ثلاثة شخصيات، ولكن أنه لا ينطبق عليه هذه الأسماء..*




> *فمن هم الثلاثه ( المسيح , ايليا , النبى ) ؟*
> 
> ​ *يجيب لنا عن هذا السؤال نخبة رائعه من علماء المسيحية :*
> 
> ...



*أتينا بإقتباسات حرفية من هؤلاء وعرفنا أن النبي هو المسيح..*

​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 مايو 2012)

Ibrahim al Copti قال:


> *سلام المسيح للجميع +++
> وبالأخص لأستاذنا الكبير مولكا
> يا جماعة الردود بتاعتكم رائعة جدا ومفصلة وفيها مجهود ..
> لكن أنا اتعلمت من استاذي البابلي ايام زمان لما كنت أكثر نشاطا ... الردود اللي تفقع .
> ...


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++   إقتباس من اخونا ألاكبر وأستاذنا  الاستاذ إبراهيم القبطى   -برضه الخبرة تحكم !!   مشاركه رقم 87  #  الرب يبارك مجهوداته
أعتز بمشاركته وأجعلها مميزة بين مشاركاتى لإتعلم منها+


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مايو 2012)

*دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - التطبيق العملي 2 : أنا والآب واحد*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مايو 2012)

> *(3)ونقرأ فى التفسير التطبيقى :*
> 
> *كان في أذهان الفريسيين أربعة احتمالات فيما يختص بهوية يوحنا المعمدان، وهى : (1)إنه النبي الذي سينطق بكلمات الله (تث 18: 15)، (2) إنه إيليا (ملا 4: 5)، (3) إنه المسيح، (4) إنه نبي كذاب. وقد أنكر يوحنا أنه أحد الشخصيات الثلاث الأولى، وبالعكس فقد أشار إلى نفسه بكلمات إشعياء نبي العهد القديم أنه صوت مناد في البرية.*
> 
> ...


*هذا خطأ في فهم النص وفشل كبير، حيث أن التفسير لم يقل أن هناك "أربعة شخصيات" بل قال "أربعة إحتمالات"، فمن أين أتيت أنهم "**منتظرين ثلاثه  أشخاص"*؟ *فكونهم يسألوا عن ثلاثة أسماء لا يعني هذا أنهم ثلاثة شخصيات منفصلين، الأغرب والأفجع أنك تنتقد في "بحثك" عن نص "أنا والآب واحد" الأرتكان على رأي اليهود وهنا تأخذه كرأي له حجة لديك!! وعجبي!



أما عن العبارة الأخيرة التي تقول فيها:
*


> *النبى المخلص: فمن هو ذلك النبى ؟ لكى نعرفه لابد أن نتبع الأثر المُشار إليه فى التفاسير.*


*
فهل تظن نفسك أنك تحّر رسالة دكتوراه لتتبع الأثر؟ أم تظن نفسك عالم آثار ؟

1. النبي المشار إليه قد تكلم عنه الكتاب المقدس نفسه، فلا حاجة لنا لـ"نتتبع الأثر المشار إليه في التفاسير" فالكتاب قال:

**Act 3:20  فتأتيكم من عند الرب أيام الفرج ويرسل إليكم المسيح المعد لكم من قبل، أي يسوع،  *
*Act 3:21  ذاك الذي يجب أن تتقبله السماء إلى أزمنة تجديد كل ما ذكره الله بلسان أنبيائه الأطهار في الزمن القديم،  *
*Act 3:22  فلقد قال موسى: ((سيقيم لكم الرب إلهكم من بين إخوتكم نبيا مثلي، فإليه أصغوا في جميع ما يقول لكم،  *
*Act 3:23  ومن لم يستمع لذلك النبي يستأصل من بين الشعب )).  *
*Act 3:24  وإن جميع الأنبياء من صموئيل إلى الذين تكلموا بعده على التوالي قد بشروا هم أيضا بهذه الأيام.  *
*Act 3:25  فأنتم أبناء الأنبياء والعهد الذي عقده الله لآبائكم إذ قال لإبراهيم: في نسلك تبارك جميع عشائر الأرض. *
​
*إذن، فلا نحتاج لتتبع الأثر ولا من هم يحزنون!

2. التفاسير نفسها قالت عن هذا النبي أنه هو يسوع المسيح، فكيف تتبع الأثر من التفاسير وترفض كلام التفاسير نفسه عندما تخبرك أن هذا النبي هو المسيح؟ ما هذه الإزدواجية؟؟ قليل من الحياء يكفيك *



> *فاليهود كانوا منتظرين مجىء ايليا لذلك كانوا يسألون يوحنا عن ثلاثة اشخاص كان اليهود ينتظروهم ( المسيح , ايليا , النبى  ) وبالرغم من ان يوحنا قال ( لست أنا ايليا ) إلا ان باقى الاناجيل تقول  ان يوحنا هو ايليا بالرغم من انكار يوحنا نفسه..لماذا قالت ذلك باقى  الاناجيل؟ لثبت ان يسوع هو الرب وان الرب قد أتى بالفعل لان هناك شرط لمجىء  الرب وهو مجىء ايليا قبله..لذلك دلست باقى الاناجيل وقالت ان يوحنا هو  ايليا بالرغم من ان يوحنا فى انجيله انكر انه ايليا..لا تتعجب فهذا هو  الكتاب المقدس*


*علقنا على نقطة الثلاثة أشخاص، وأما عن كونك لا تفهم الكلام فهذا دورنا هنا، إيليا النبي فعلا سيأتي قبل يوم الرب يسوع المسيح الأخير، وهذا النبي سيأتي بنفسه ، ولكن يوحنا كما قال عنه الكتاب :

**Luk_1:17  ويتقدم أمامه بروح إيليا وقوته ليرد قلوب الآباء إلى الأبناء والعصاة إلى فكر الأبرار لكي يهيئ للرب شعبا مستعدا». *
​*أي أن يوحنا كان كإيليا أي بروحه، لأنه أتي أيضا قبل المجيء الأول لرب المجد وإيليا سيأتي قبل المجيء الثاني لرب المجد، ولو كنت تفهم ستفهم النصوص التالية (على إعتبار أنك تفهم):*


*
**Mat 17:10  فسأله التلاميذ: فلماذا يقول الكتبة إنه يجب أن يأتي إيليا أولا؟  *
*Mat 17:11  فأجابهم: إن إيليا آت وسيصلح كل شيء.  *
*Mat 17:12  ولكن أقول لكم إن إيليا قد أتى، فلم يعرفوه، بل صنعوا به كل ما أرادوا. وكذلك ابن الإنسان سيعاني منهم الآلام. *
*Mat 17:13  ففهم التلاميذ أنه كلمهم على يوحنا المعمدان.  

*​*فلو كنت تفهم ستفهم النصوص هنا، التلاميذ يسألوه عن إيليا النبي الحقيقي المعروف، فأجابهم بالإيجاب ان ايليا فعلا سوف يأتي ويرد كل شيء (لأحظ هنا أن يوحنا كان موجودا فعلا ومع ذلك يتكلم المسيح عن انه "يأتي أولا" أي أنه يتكلم ويرد على سؤالهم عن إيليا الحقيقي) وبعد هذا تكلم عن الذي بروح إيليا، أي يوحنا المعمدان فقال أنه فعلا قد أتى وفعلوا به كل ما أرادوا، ففهم التلاميذ أنه الآن يتكلم عن يوحنا المعمدان، فكونك لا تفهم فهذه مشكلتك..*
 



> *][§©¤*° من هو النبى المُخّلِص *¤©§][*
> 
> 
> *أجمعت التفاسير إلى أن ( النبى المُخّلص ) كما وصفه المُفسر  تادرس يعقوب بهذا الإسم إنه هو النبى الذى تكلم عنه موسى فى سفر التثنيه  وهذه هى النصوص التى أجمعت عليها كل التفاسير :*
> ...


*صحيح، بالإضافة إلى هذا فقد أجمعت التفاسير هذه على أن النبي هو المسيح يسوع.. إلهك..*




> *فالنبى المُخّلِص هو أحد الأحتمالات الأتيه:*
> 
> 
> *الأحتمال الأول: أن يكون هذا النبى من الأنبياء الكذبه .*
> ...


*الكتاب والتفاسير قالت أنه هو يسوع، فلماذا كل هذا الهراء في موضوعك؟*



> *
> 
> الأحتمال الثانى: أن يكون هذا النبى هو يشوع بن نون أو أى نبى أتى من بعد موسى.
> 
> ...


*عليك نووور  طيب ما انت حلو أهو؟ طيب لما العهد الجديد نفسه اللي انت جايب منه النبوة واللي المفسرين بيفسروه قال عن النبي أنه هو المسيح يسوع، يبقى أنت عامل لي معمل إختبارات ليه وعمال تعمل فيها دكتور كمياء عشان تطلع بنتيجة تاني؟!!*




> *ولكن تفاجىء بأن كتابة لم ينصفه للاسف وصدمه وقال له ان النبى  الذى مثل موسى هو يسوع المسيح , فُصدم وتعجب جداً لأن يسوع قال لهم ان موسى  كتب عنه , فصُدم لان هذا ما قاله موسى عن إله وتعجب جداً كيف يكون موسى  مثل يسوع الإله المتجسد ؟
> *


*ولماذا العجب يا ترى؟ موسى إنسان والمسيح إنسان! هذا وجه شبه مثلاً 
فهل لا يعرف هذا المسيحي أن موسى والمسيح كل منهم إنسان؟ فلما تفاجيء ؟! *



*



ينبغى أن نوضح بعض المعايير الهامة الأخوه المسلمين ولأصدقائى النصارى وهى كالآتى:

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*لا، قبل أن توضح ونوضح جهلك، الكتاب قال أن النبي هو المسيح يسوع والتفاسير قالت وانت نفسك أتيت بهذا الإعتراف الكتابي.. فلماذا الإستمرار في الموضوع؟*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 فبراير 2015)

للرفع


----------

